# UHS MCAT 2012



## ahsan92

Hi ! Does anyone have any info about UHS MCAT 2012?

I have heard a few rumors:
- UHS MCAT 2012 will be in the month of September this year.
- The syllabus is the same as was for UHS MCAT 2011.
- Marks: Bio. 88, Che. 44, Phy. 44, Eng. 22 and Apt. 22.
- Weightage: SSC or O-level 10%, F.Sc or A-level 20% and MCAT 70%.
- 2889 seats for Medical colleges and 316 for Dental colleges.

Can anyone confirm these points?
Can anyone give some other facts?

Thanks... #happy


----------



## anaya

Hey.. Are u sure about the weightage thing?#shocked its too unfair.. i hope its not true #frown


----------



## myctoRule

There were rumors before about the change in the wieghtage thing to 70% for the test but do not worry it is conformed that it is still 30 % for the Fsc/A-level or any other academic score till grade 12.


----------



## ahsan92

The theory behind the rumor of 10-20-70 weightage system for UHS MCAT 2012 is that the previous year the students of Grade 11 did not get "good marks" or you can say that their papers were not checked "correctly". You have already seen and heard a lot about the controversy in the Educational Boards of Punjab for the year 2011. And because of that casual marking/checking in the annual board exam of 2011 for 1st year; UHS will try to nullify that controversial result by introducing the 10-20-70 formula.

That was the background behind this system. Anyway, it is still a rumor. If by any chance it gets applied for MCAT 2012 then it means that we all have to fight for 770 marks instead of 550.

It will not affect those who got 900+ or even 950+ marks n F.Sc (or equivalent degree). But it will mean that MCAT 2012 is the absolute criterion on which our futures will be judged. Also, the students who failed to get an admission last year in any of the 17 medical colleges and dental colleges of Punjab last year will have a definite upper hand in MCAT 2012. 

But still, it is a rumor... #happy


----------



## ahsan92

And well, my uncle is in RMC and he will definitely have links with people in UHS. So, I'll ask him about this as soon as he gets a bit free... #happy


----------



## h.a.

hi everyone! aptitude test is a reality for mcat 2012#sad it is a conformed fact but i am surpried to hear about 70 percrnt weigtage of mcat #angry is anybody have conformation plzzz.............


----------



## arshad38

*UHS Entry test*

The following passage has been taken from the PMDC "Conditions for Admission in
MBBS/BDS Courses". The LHC in 2010 has fixed the following percentage for admission as it was fixed by PMDC in the writ petition of Nazifa Fatima.
"The pattern of the test paper of the entry test shall be determined and
announced by the Provincial Central Admission Authority. There shall not be any
pass marks for the entry test and all marks obtained shall be declared. The
admitting authority shall determine the order of merit while allocating the
following weight age to the following marks
Matric /equivalent - 10%
Intermediate/equivalent - 40%
Entry Test - 50%"


----------



## ahsan92

Officially, right now 50-40-10 formula has been acknowledged for the year 2011 and onwards but the rumor of 70-20-10 is just for 2012 because of the controversy in the annual board examination of 1st Year (F.Sc) in 2011.

But I again say that it is just a "rumor" and not a confirmed fact...


----------



## anaya

That's totally unfair for those who really worked hard in FSc n got marks with their own efforts.. What are they trying to show? FSc doesn't have any value in our academic career... Fsc Should have atleast equal weightage to that of MCAT.. #confused


----------



## anaya

As far as Aptitude is concerned, Last year they were saying that everybody had got different viewpoints. So they cannot judge students by taking aptitude tests.. I just hope they don't include it it MCAT this year #sad


----------



## h.a.

*aptitude in mcat*

HI guys! anaya i conformed the fact of aptitude from kips academy #nerd i strongly belive that it is a reality as wel as a difficult task but dont wory pre med studentx r made 4 facing difficultxx:happy:


----------



## ahsan92

I am also against the aptitude test. The section of General Knowledge is "okay" but the sections of Ethics and Management are just "Arrrggghhh!". Just 2:30 minutes for the test i.e., 150 minutes, and if we spend 35 minutes for the 44 questions of Physics, 35 minutes for 44 questions of Chemistry, 60 minutes for the 88 questions for Bio, 10 minutes for the 22 questions of English, the we will have only 10 minutes for the 22 questions of the Aptitude test. And believe me, 10 minutes for an aptitude test like they designed for the student feedback form last year is just not enough. We'll need at least 30 minutes to think and answer 22 correctly. They should give us more time or they should not include the aptitude test.


----------



## h.a.

yeah!!! i agree it is a gr8 trouble #confused only 5 questions of quantitative require atleast 10 minutes i am repeating nd i know how i solve the feed back form last year #sad but fact iz fact nd our protest iz juxt useles 4 thm #frown


----------



## ahsan92

We won the 2nd test match against England; we won a match that we had virtually lost. Our team played well and performed against all odds. Maybe we can learn something from our team's performance. If they can fight and fight to glory, maybe we can do it too. After all, we are from the same country...


----------



## ahsan92

And well, it doesn't make sense to cry and weep over facts that are inevitable. If the Aptitude Test is included, then we should accept it.


----------



## myctoRule

Guys you are right that this rumor is totally unfair for us because we spend a whole lot of effort for getting higher grades in Fsc or others but I think Pakistani educators are trying to change their previous system with the international A-level, AP and IB system by basing their medical admission criteria on the 2-3 hrs MCAT exam. As we all know that these exams are independent of other results, no matter what your school mark your grades will be taken from your 2-3 hrs exam held in an authorized place. It might be offensive from some of you but this system favours the student who come from aboard and honestly we study the same difficult as you guys in Pakistan but still our marks are deducted, which makes no sense. And if this rumor is true then it will surely help student from abroad to compete without any fear of lacking behind.


----------



## 1947

ye b tu dekho k agar ap k cocept clear hain to phr ap 2.5 hrs me b kuch kr skte ho!!!!!!!!!!iam with 70,20,10 and i think we must be follow the rules and regulations given by uhs however we havent good marks in entry


----------



## h.a.

yeah you are rite becuz mcat is not 4 ratoo totas who alwayz score high in f.sc#yes but my point is that if it is aptitude is included than they must increz the time span 4m 2.5 to 3 hourz atleast#eek


----------



## fizah

Hi guys, i just wanted to know what is the percentage breakdown for international students applying in 2012? I know we have to take the SAT II test in all 3 science subjects but is it also going to be worth 70%?


----------



## myctoRule

fizah said:


> Hi guys, i just wanted to know what is the percentage breakdown for international students applying in 2012? I know we have to take the SAT II test in all 3 science subjects but is it also going to be worth 70%?


yes it is going to be weighted 70% but there are limited seats for SAT


----------



## ahsan92

If the weightage system of 70-20-10 is applied then there will be a great chance for those students who failed to excel in last year's MCAT. That is because of their experience.

The formula to calculate your aggregate will be:
[(SSC/O-level Marks x .1) + (HSSC/A-level Marks x .2) + (MCAT Marks x .7)

That means that if you get 1100 out of 1100 in MCAT then in aggregate it will be counted as 770 (Which according to 50-40-10 formula is 550).


----------



## ahsan92

Also, the predicted final merit (final aggregate) of 2012 is going to be around 82.5% for Medical colleges and 82% for Dental colleges.


----------



## h.a.

Did u con4m the weightage???????#confused


----------



## ahsan92

Actually, nothing is confirmed until it is uploaded on the UHS website...#happy


----------



## h.a.

yeah rite!!!!!i hope uhs update their web as soon as posible so they get us out 4rm thx confusn#confused i am confuse about another mater that should i also study a level books or not what u guyx think


----------



## ahsan92

No need for a F.Sc student to read A-level books; but I recommend an A-level student to read F.Sc books. Most of the questions which are asked are general and are mainly from F.Sc books.


----------



## h.a.

k thnx.. bt i think some topicz should b studied 4rm a level like immunity,kidney,gravity etc


----------



## ahsan92

It depends on you that what do you think is the best for you and your preparation for MCAT 2012. #happy


----------



## Artie

I am an A Levels student and I am really not sure whether to consult the FSC books or the A Level ones. Though I've been advised to go through the FSC books in order to succeed ..!
It is really inconvenient, UHS website has no notification at all about the MCAT 2012 #frown


----------



## ahsan92

Last year, UHS advised F.Sc students to follow F.Sc books and A-level students to follow A-level books. But by looking at the MCAT 2011, I think F.Sc books are the key to success. That is because all the MCQs were from F.Sc books.


----------



## myctoRule

Anyone have an idea of who is actually making the MCAT exam?, I think they would probably be Fsc teachers, in that case we should probably have to study from FSc books.


----------



## ahsan92

When they prepare the MCAT they will keep the syllabus of F.Sc and A-level in consideration. But the "wordings" are mainly from F.Sc books. That means that he concept is the same, however, F.Sc students don't have to think much whereas A-level students will have to think a little bit more during the test hours.


----------



## Artie

Is anything confirm at the moment?
neither the weight-age nor the syllabus is specified... all we have are rumors!
does anyone have any idea when will they specify/verify it ?


----------



## myctoRule

ahsan92 said:


> When they prepare the MCAT they will keep the syllabus of F.Sc and A-level in consideration. But the "wordings" are mainly from F.Sc books. That means that he concept is the same, however, F.Sc students don't have to think much whereas A-level students will have to think a little bit more during the test hours.


 What kind of wordings are used? Can you specify some examples?#confused


----------



## ahsan92

I can't say exactly because I haven't read A-level books. But my uncle, who is in Rawalpindi Medical College, as a teacher, told me that.


----------



## ahsan92

And well, in UHS nothing is confirmed until it is uploaded on its website. Even when we think that a fact is 100% confirmed; it is still really a 50-50 situation until it gets uploaded/confirmed on UHS website. The thing that I can't understand is that why is it taking so long to upload the weightage, syllabus, etc.?


----------



## Khadija2

For aptitude test they give u extra 40mins...so no need to worry about that. #happy.!!


----------



## Khadija2

For aptitude test they give u extra 40mins ....so no need to worry about that !!


----------



## h.a.

i dont think so they r gving xtra time bcuz last year aptitude portion is removed about 15-20 dayz before exam till than uhs is sayng that it iz included in that 2.5 hurz nd that time chemistry comprizez just 22 question #eek


----------



## myctoRule

What exactly is aptitude test based on? As its information is not included in the syllabus for MCAT exam, so is it going to be there for the MCAT 2012#confused


----------



## ahsan92

wait wait wait...

Last year i.e., in UHS MCAT 2011 they gave 40 minutes extra minutes for the Aptitude test. But... keep in mind that last year the Aptitude test was just merely a student's feedback form. It contained about 80 questions. Also, its marks were not included at all in the final merit.

This time i.e., in UHS MCAT 2012 they will include the Aptitude test in the original test. And most probably it will be of 22 marks. Chemistry will drop to 44 marks from 58 marks and English will drop from 30 marks to 22 marks; giving us a sum total of 88 (Bio) + 44 (Che) + 44 (Phy) + 22(Eng) + 22(Apt. test) = 220 marks. The time will remain 2:30 hours for the exam.


----------



## afatima

why all of u r sooo confused about SYL , WEIGHTAGE etc etc...damn it...our wok izzz only to do hardwork...tme p sb clear ho jae ga​


----------



## myctoRule

afatima said:


> why all of u r sooo confused about SYL , WEIGHTAGE etc etc...damn it...our wok izzz only to do hardwork...tme p sb clear ho jae ga​


time pe sab kuch clear to ho jaye ga!! but we need to have a direction and we need to KNOW about the stuff we are going to be tested on....


----------



## h.a.

myctoRule said:


> What exactly is aptitude test based on? As its information is not included in the syllabus for MCAT exam, so is it going to be there for the MCAT 2012#confused


in aptitude test there is 22 questions that include 5 questionz of quantitative reasoning, 10 questionz of ethicz that include doctor profeesional chalanges and learning and 7 questions of mathematics that include simple arthimatics, algebra ,day to day problems etc#happy


----------



## afatima

yhi to kah rhe hn DIRECTION r STUFF janne k time nhe aya...its tiime to cmp syl nd prepare 4 fsc R A lvls exmz...mcat ll b hEld in SEPTEMR...THNK SOO


----------



## ms1995

fizah said:


> Hi guys, i just wanted to know what is the percentage breakdown for international students applying in 2012? I know we have to take the SAT II test in all 3 science subjects but is it also going to be worth 70%?


hey fizah have you taken your a level exams? what grades did you get? If you got good grades and you have any foreign passport then u just need sat 2 of 550 each in chem bio and phys . Once you get in you'll be paying 10,000 dollars a year for colleges in lahore and lesser for colleges elsewhere. private message me if you need more details.


----------



## ahsan92

I think if we spend 5-10 minutes in a day, discussing topics such as the syllabus, weightage, etc.; it won't harm us at all. #happy


----------



## jalpari

hey..
i 've given my A level exams and u know dat our marks r deducted.... i wana know wether 70-20-10 weightage will benefit A level students? coz i'm also preparing 4 mcat from fsc books.


----------



## SHEEZA TARIQ

will the syllabus for MCAT 2012


----------



## SHEEZA TARIQ

WILL THE SYLLABUS FOR MCAT 2012 BE SAME AS 2011?


----------



## h.a.

yup it is same#happy


----------



## ahsan92

50-40-10 or 70-20-10... it does not matter, because it all counts that how well do you perform in the MCAT day. The UHS website says that A-level students should prepare for the MCAT from their A-level books. But I think that reading F.Sc books for its preparation is a better idea.

Until now, in my info the syllabus is the same as was in 2011.


----------



## myctoRule

I think we should not make ourselves confused and double minded by reading books other than our course syllabus. It wont help us because the wording is different for every system and thanks God that MCAT consist of multiple choice thats it !!! and it would not make a difference whether we use some other formulae or concepts but what does matter is the RIGHT answer.


----------



## h.a.

*pmdc rule about weightage of mcat*

i get this info from pmdc official website:The pattern of the test paper of the entry test shall be determined and announced by the Provincial Central Admission Authority. There shall not be any pass marks for theentry test and all marks obtained shall be declared. The admitting authority shalldetermine the order of merit while allocating the following weight age to the following marks:"Matric /equivalent-10%, Intermediate/equivalent - 40% ,Entry test-50%".The admitting authority may allow an institutional aptitude and entry test whichcan have a maximum weightage of 25% from the total value of weightage of theentry test weightage e.g out of 50% entry test overall weightage 75% is of theentry test and 25% to the aptitude test /interview .


----------



## jamal

which date will the uhs announce final syllabus and criteria?????? any guess guys#cool


----------



## ahsan92

My guess is 1-2 weeks after the announcement of the 3rd B.D.S. list of the session 2011-2012... #happy


----------



## red rose

*here's the confirm thing, 
uhs aggregate formula is 50-40-10, 
the syllabus is the same like that of 2011
and aptitude is NOT included till now.
Now, stop leaving such rumours that threatens others.
First, have a confirm news and then type it here....... AS I DID.*


----------



## fizah

ms1995 said:


> hey fizah have you taken your a level exams? what grades did you get? If you got good grades and you have any foreign passport then u just need sat 2 of 550 each in chem bio and phys . Once you get in you'll be paying 10,000 dollars a year for colleges in lahore and lesser for colleges elsewhere. private message me if you need more details.


hi I got AAB and 650 in SAT II. Do I have a chance for KEMU?


----------



## fizah

ahsan92 said:


> Also, the predicted final merit (final aggregate) of 2012 is going to be around 82.5% for Medical colleges and 82% for Dental colleges.


 

how do u know this?


----------



## anaya

red rose said:


> *here's the confirm thing,
> uhs aggregate formula is 50-40-10,
> the syllabus is the same like that of 2011
> and aptitude is NOT included till now.
> Now, stop leaving such rumours that threatens others.
> First, have a confirm news and then type it here....... AS I DID.*


I wish It's TRUE #laugh


----------



## jamal

#yes i too wish the above mentioned criteria


----------



## toxicdevil

if the 10-20-70 rumor is implemented then it would be great for a level students.
I got 80% in matric equivalence and as Fsc equivalence adds both o and a levels marks together even if i get all A* (which is very difficult) the percentage wont budge much.


----------



## jamal

yup i too want this criteria to be implemented /////////


----------



## myctoRule

Same here, I totally want this criteria to be implemented as soon as possible because this is an only way to make the admission process for Medical in Pakistan to be fair and manageable for all#happy


----------



## jamal

yar ab to uhs 2011 ka schedule complete ho gya hai aur resiprocral seats bhe annonce ho gya hain..........so mcat 2012 ke bare uhs kb material upload kare gy#angry


----------



## Adan

#baffled


----------



## muhammad qasi

is it true that uhs will take it sylllabus same


----------



## Adan

when will uhs upload mcat syllabus? is anyone know?#confused


----------



## jamal

yar adnan aek to iss page per koi authentic info rakhta e nai .sare e suni sunai batein karte hain//////


----------



## muhammad qasi

all these are onlytalk shask actulllay everything i.e syllabus +weithage will be confrmed when uhs will recommended these on its official website#yes


----------



## SHEEZA TARIQ

jo pichle saal uhs ka syllabus tha is saal b wahi hai or naxt three years b yahi rahe ga.............. this syllabus has been announced for five years...........


----------



## Adan

is it confirmed?????????


----------



## muhammad qasi

plzzzzzzzzz tell me sincerlly that is syl of uhs is same as that of last year if anybody know this from any website//////
#angry


----------



## Adan

no member is answering me#frown #sad


----------



## jamal

adnan yr koi bhe cheez confirm nai....bus pray for all students


----------



## Adan

m adan not adnan


----------



## sammar

ahsan92 said:


> Hi ! Does anyone have any info about UHS MCAT 2012?
> 
> I have heard a few rumors:
> - UHS MCAT 2012 will be in the month of September this year.
> - The syllabus is the same as was for UHS MCAT 2011.
> - Marks: Bio. 88, Che. 44, Phy. 44, Eng. 22 and Apt. 22.
> - Weightage: SSC or O-level 10%, F.Sc or A-level 20% and MCAT 70%.
> - 2889 seats for Medical colleges and 316 for Dental colleges.
> 
> Can anyone confirm these points?
> Can anyone give some other facts?
> 
> Thanks... #happy


OH MY GOSH!REALLY IS IT GOING TO HAPPEN???#frown I DON'T KNOW ANY THING...#shocked THIS MUCH WEIGHT AGE FOR MCAT!


----------



## Adan

sammar said:


> OH MY GOSH!REALLY IS IT GOING TO HAPPEN???#frown I DON'T KNOW ANY THING...#shocked THIS MUCH WEIGHT AGE FOR MCAT!


Sammer hahahahha #laugh yaha pe sb authentic bat ni krte ha


----------



## muhammad qasi

which one academy is best for mcat prepration kips or star .......#yesas star academy offer the time of 40 days &kips offer the batch of 2 month..... moreover ,i prepare mcat last year at kips .but acc.to me kips aim is only to earn money


----------



## Adan

star join kre becoz in k test as compare to kips ache hote ha


----------



## muhammad qasi

yes acc. to me kips is not best . i have done a lot of hard work during kips studying but due to poor test practice i can not get my aim#sad.......... therefore ,i am now repeater


----------



## myctoRule

Is that true, that Kips does not offer a good practice, So what do you guys recommend for overseas students?#confused


----------



## muhammad qasi

Acc.to me u focus only on f.sc books+study acc. to recommended syllabus of uhs .......................b/c last year i have done mcat.neither is without from uhs recommended syllabus. i also became puzzled during entrance test .......................#sadthe most important factor is to control ur nerves.b/c this world is so large so u can do any other thing so don,t become so crazzy as like me about medical as a result u can never get any thing


----------



## muhammad qasi

yes it true their test are not best .


----------



## h.a.

hi everone! the test of kips is beter than star tests and assignments star assignments are a to z book statements and they dont make new assignments they gave studentz assignments of previous years and said cut the questions which are now not in course and their questions statements and options are a to z same of the objective ilmi books but their prep courses are good and kips prep course creates mumbo jumbo but they have good test material and consultation for overseas students star lacks that!!!#confused


----------



## muhammad qasi

then which academy is best for mcat#yes


----------



## h.a.

trust me there is no one!!! what i planned this year is that i do only self study and attend crash tests of star in morning and kips at evening which held at august:happy:


----------



## afatima

wow...#happy u are absolutely right there iz no right academy...last year i have dne mcat perp from punjab college,their tests was just fine but test system waz much ppoorr...so as a repeator i hv decided this year i ll attend kips bcs star of my city is fazoool...honestly speaking, just one thng we guys need in test iz HAVE A COMPLEETE CONTROL ON NERVEZ...just#cool


----------



## muhammad qasi

yes u are right.there are some website for mcat prepration 
www.nts.edu.pk
Free MCQ ISSB Tests Entry Test 2012 General Knowledge MCQs Islamiat MCQs CSS Past Papers Online Preparation of NUST Entry Test MCQs online Preparation of A Level MCQs IQ Test, Objective General Knowledge MCQs Entrance Test Interview Questions MCAT EC 
genrica.com mcat prepration
moalims.com mcat


----------



## muhammad qasi

plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz tell me about some books +when will uhs recommended its syllabus & is apptitude is included this year


----------



## h.a.

there is another web Study Skills | Student News | Test Preparation | Resources | Jobs | English Basics | Student Corner | Entertainment.the books good for mcat is "carvan mcat","ilmi objectives" and according to me the sallybus will be the same and no aptitude is there bcouz uhs not announce anything and itz march now only 4-5 months are left in mcat uhs cant announce a change in course 4 -5 months before exam:happy:


----------



## muhammad qasi

pakistan library has also mcat notes.
what is weithage this year


----------



## h.a.

mcat weightage is 50 percent till now. what i want to ask is anybody remember is there any alevel question in uhs mcat 2011#confused


----------



## muhammad qasi

noooooooooooooooo i have remeberded a lot of question but no from a-level:happy:


----------



## Life 4 u

Were ALL the questions from the fsc books?? Wt abt so called conceptual questions?


----------



## h.a.

yeah rite everything is from fsc books but circuits in physics is from pacific physics a-level. qasi which questions u remember from mcat????????#confused


----------



## Life 4 u

How do u knw that from pacific A-level?


----------



## h.a.

bcouz i have that #happy and other a level books the 6o percent of model paper is from them.


----------



## Life 4 u

Can u tell me the name of other books? And are these books available in pdf format?


----------



## h.a.

no its not in pdf forms it is a handy book i have pacific physics a level volume 1 nd 2 ,cambridge a level books for chemistry and biology they are useful bcouz they gave me variety of self study mcqs#yes


----------



## muhammad qasi

1 . which one is use as biological vector ? 
a.virus 
b.plasmid 
c.both 
d. none of these


----------



## anaya

Any doubts? It's C. Both. #yes


----------



## muhammad qasi

1. which one is use in biotechnology as a vector for recominant dna technology?
a. virus
b .plasmid
c.both
d.none


----------



## muhammad qasi

which one have greater acidic strengh?
a.carboxlicic acid>phenole>h2o>alcohal
i write its answer


----------



## rabia fareed

plz confirm tje rumor abut the weightage??????????/


----------



## h.a.

thanx qasi for questions#happy


----------



## muhammad qasi

in english
synonyms is 
1.juxtapose 
ans. compare


----------



## myctoRule

Thanks for sharing these questions, but as for your English question, isn't it from english literature rather than from English language, I mean these are literary devices which are often used to analyze poetry and other literary text, they should not be present Pakistani MCAT because English is not our first language#confused


----------



## muhammad qasi

no this was in last year syllabus.


----------



## Life 4 u

Hmm... I dont understand one thing that when everything comes from fsc book then why people can't do it?


----------



## h.a.

yup i agree wid u. actually there are tricky questions too in mcat what i remember is in physics section there are diagramatic questions of pendulum,resistance, current,logic gates etc and physics section is difficult and also english section ,everyone concentrate on prepositions, chemistry section was easy and biology is just a treat. #yes


----------



## Life 4 u

How many marks did u score in fsc?


----------



## myctoRule

muhammad qasi said:


> no this was in last year syllabus.


Oh so we just have to know the meaning of that word i guess...Would you mind posting some more questions?#grin


----------



## muhammad qasi

juxtapose has no.451 on synonyms it can be seen in last year syllabus.


----------



## h.a.

Life 4 u said:


> How many marks did u score in fsc?


i score 950 in fsc#sad


----------



## Life 4 u

These marx are pretty good! And in e.test?


----------



## h.a.

oh it was just 810 #baffled whats your fsc score


----------



## Artie

muhammad qasi said:


> noooooooooooooooo i have remeberded a lot of question but no from a-level:happy:


yup none from A Levels,
I am a repeater too and the best thing to do is self study and then go for academies for tests. In my city KIPS is good.


----------



## muhammad qasi

how many syll u cover?


----------



## Life 4 u

h.a. said:


> oh it was just 810 #baffled whats your fsc score


am in fsc part 2. My fsc part 1 score is 470/550


----------



## muhammad qasi

is it conform that uhs syll is same as that of last year plzzzzzzzzzzzz reply me


----------



## Artie

muhammad qasi said:


> how many syll u cover?


Currently I'm going through FSC books and some topics like the kingdoms are fairly new. Haven't completed much of it. Almost 1/3rd syllabus of Fsc1 + Fsc2 done. 
How much have you covered?
I am afraid I am lagging behind, I spent a lot of time mourning about the previous mcat result #frown 

What do you guys think about aptitude test?
Last year they made it clear that it'll be a part of the paper this year.


----------



## Artie

muhammad qasi said:


> is it conform that uhs syll is same as that of last year plzzzzzzzzzzzz reply me


Most probably, yes!
Since no notification has been issued about MCAT this year so most probably we'll have the same syllabus. (or at least we can hope for it)


----------



## muhammad qasi

ALMOST HALF OF F.SC 1ST YEAR &2ND YEAR


----------



## h.a.

Life 4 u said:


> am in fsc part 2. My fsc part 1 score is 470/550


thats gr8 congrats#happy


----------



## jamal

i would request Muhammad Qasi and h.a that as u both have experience and tecniques so u should share....thats very much much good that u both are sharing ur experiences on this page....what i want to say u both is kindly do a favour to medical students and just paste 1 mcqs daily on this page of mcat2011 as u could have memorised atlest 100 questions out of 220....so as u qasi u pasted two mcqs of biology...so paste more mcqs regarding as much as u can from any subject even aptitude daily........i would be much grateful to u both #happy


----------



## h.a.

sure if i remember something i will definately share it #yes


----------



## jamal

thAnks #happy


----------



## laraib

*fools*



h.a. said:


> HI guys! anaya i conformed the fact of aptitude from kips academy #nerd i strongly belive that it is a reality as wel as a difficult task but dont wory pre med studentx r made 4 facing difficultxx:happy:


 pre-med students are greatest fools who consider themselves in utter hardships.once you come in a med college then you will realize what is meant by real difficulties
#sorry #growl #growl


----------



## h.a.

i wish i face dat difficulties#frown


----------



## jamal

Q# If the direction of current is same in two wires then they will ____ each other 
a)attract b)repel c)both d)none
Reference#Mcat 2011 paper#yes


----------



## abby

jamal said:


> Q# If the direction of current is same in two wires then they will ____ each other
> a)attract b)repel c)both d)none
> Reference#Mcat 2011 paper#yes


b


----------



## h.a.

my ans is also b


----------



## anaya

jamal said:


> Q# If the direction of current is same in two wires then they will ____ each other
> a)attract b)repel c)both d)none
> Reference#Mcat 2011 paper#yes


They will attract each other.#yes I just wanted to know if it was in last yr MCAT?


----------



## jamal

h.a and abby u were u both were too close............but anaya u are rite the answer is a)attract each other.. and yes anaya this question came in mcat 2011 as i mentioned in the question .:happy:


----------



## jamal

i am not a repeater but i want that all those who appeared in the exam in MCAT 2011 should post question here as i did it....so that all pre med students would become aware of mcat paper#yes


----------



## jamal

Q#Which is a tollen's reagent?
1)ammonical copper nitrate solution 2)ammonical copper hydroxide solution
3)ammonical silver nitrate solution 4)none
reference mcat 2011#yes


----------



## Life 4 u

@Jamal: wht is ur score in fsc?


----------



## jamal

part1 407 alhamdulilah#happy


----------



## Life 4 u

Wow! Mashaa Allah. Cool


----------



## anaya

@Jamal, If u haven't given MCAT 2011, How do u get to know these questions? btw keep sharing


----------



## jamal

anaya... actually i keep on searching question froms of mcat from repeater friends who are now in different medical colleges....but they told me very few questions and said we have now forgotten many questions....that is why i was saying that all the repeaters or students like me who know something should share....but i dont know why nobody is contributing anything?????#confused


----------



## jamal

The study of pathogenic bacteria comes in
1)pathology 2)Ecology 3)parasitology 4)Microbiology
( reference mcat 2011)#happy


----------



## red rose

microbiology


----------



## red rose

the gestation period of ***** is:
a_ 4 months
b_ 4 and half month
c_ 5 months 
d_ 5 and a half month

[NUST entrance exam 2011]


----------



## red rose

female dog,,,,,,
dealing people cut the word i used so it is a substitute for that word.


----------



## anaya

jamal said:


> The study of pathogenic bacteria comes in
> 1)pathology 2)Ecology 3)parasitology 4)Microbiology
> ( reference mcat 2011)#happy


Isn't it Pathology? because its scientific study of diseases so pathogenic bacteria are studied in it


----------



## anaya

Microbiology is also correct but Pathology is more appropriate.


----------



## red rose

i used the concept that pathology is the study of disease.... and here we are talking about individual(pathogenic bacteria) so i thought it would be microbiology


----------



## anaya

yea your perception is right. I got it. THANKS


----------



## anaya

Infact its included in Pathogenic Bacteriology(a branch of Microbiology)


----------



## Life 4 u

@ anaya: i thought the same answer. Btw what is your fsc score?


----------



## jamal

yes microbiology is the right answer.......#laugh


----------



## jamal

vaginal thrush is caused by:
1)Aspergillus 2)cyclosporine 3)candidosis 4)mycotoxin
( reference mcat )


----------



## Life 4 u

jamal said:


> vaginal thrush is caused by:
> 1)Aspergillus 2)cyclosporine 3)candidosis 4)mycotoxin
> ( reference mcat )


 
Candidosis (Candida albicans)


----------



## myctoRule

hey everyone,
Can you guys post the main chapters in Biology that are going to be tested on the MCAT?


----------



## jamal

1. Introduction to Biology
2. Cell Biology
3. Biological Molecules
4. Microbiology
5. Kingdom Animalia and Plantae
6. Human Physiology
7. Bioenergetics
8. Biotechnology
9. Ecosystem
10.Evolution and Genetics
#happy


----------



## Life 4 u

@Jamal: what is the ans of the mcq u posted?


----------



## anaya

Hey ppl, can u help me with this question asked by uhs in model paper.
Cobalt-60 is used to cure?
a) Blood cancer b) Thyroid cancer c) Bone cancer d) Tumors
I know its used to cure many types of cancers so can option D be correct?


----------



## jamal

@life 4 u.........u are right its candidosis...#yes


----------



## jamal

@anaya ....i think its tumour....because no where directly written in book......but indirectly written in Physics 2 Ch=21 Nuclear Physics pg=253 last paragraph....itx written that Radiotherapy with gamma rays from cobalt-60 is often used in the treatment of cancer.the gamma rays are carefully focused on the malignant tissue.#yes/////////////but MCAT carvan guide manual the answer is written thyroid cancer#eek


----------



## jamal

#yes skin develops from 
1)ectoderm 2)endoderm 3)mesoderm 4) none
(refernce mcat 2011)#yes


----------



## jamal

i am very much discouraged because nobody responded to my request that is no one pasted a single question of mcat 2011,......no one of u.......i dont know what is the reason behind#confused //////////maybe i will paste no more questions of MCAT2011 #sad


----------



## Khadija2

anaya said:


> Hey ppl, can u help me with this question asked by uhs in model paper.
> Cobalt-60 is used to cure?
> a) Blood cancer b) Thyroid cancer c) Bone cancer d) Tumors
> I know its used to cure many types of cancers so can option D be correct?


Yes option d is correct.
iodine-131 is used to cure thyroid cancer.


----------



## Khadija2

red rose said:


> the gestation period of ***** is:
> a_ 4 months
> b_ 4 and half month
> c_ 5 months
> d_ 5 and a half month
> 
> [NUST entrance exam 2011]


 gestation period of female dog is 63 days(2months)


----------



## Adan

ectoderm


----------



## Adan

integumentary system is developed from ectoderm


----------



## Khadija2

The only organ system formed from all three germ layers (ectoderm, mesoderm, and endoderm) is the
A)	cardiovascular system.
B)	digestive system.
C)	endocrine system.
D) muscular system.
E) nervous system.


----------



## myctoRule

Its Endocrine system because it is the only organ system that has three germ layers and all have differing hormonal secretions or functions


----------



## myctoRule

jamal said:


> 1. Introduction to Biology
> 2. Cell Biology
> 3. Biological Molecules
> 4. Microbiology
> 5. Kingdom Animalia and Plantae
> 6. Human Physiology
> 7. Bioenergetics
> 8. Biotechnology
> 9. Ecosystem
> 10.Evolution and Genetics
> #happy


Thanks for letting me know the chapters and I have just one more question that to what extent are we needed to know about evolution because in Canada and US they emphasize a lot on evolution, as if everything is dependent on this theory or what they believe it is a fact of life !!!


----------



## Khadija2

myctoRule said:


> Its Endocrine system because it is the only organ system that has three germ layers and all have differing hormonal secretions or functions


yes.correct answer is endocrine system


----------



## loyal

jamal..vht a magnificient n provoking thought..very nyc thinking bro..keep it up,infact v all should contribute


----------



## h.a.

sorry guys i cant post questions becuz my internet gets some problem but now its ok i willl try to post atlest 1 question a day #yes so there it goes: plasma membrane is a)monolaminar b)bilaminar c)trilaminar d)none of these


----------



## h.a.

the effect of increase in temperature on viscosity of liquids and solids a)increases for both b)decrease for both c)increase for liquids and decrease for gases d) decrease for liquids and increase for gases :happy:


----------



## faree

please tell me the vocblry words that come last yr in uhs mcat


How many electron pairs are there around Cl in chlorine triflouride?
*5  3 4 6*
*An element E forms a hydride which contains 90% E by mass. what is relative atomic mass of E?*
*27 30 50 10*


----------



## jamal

yup adan u are write its ectoderm because ecoderm develops nervous system and integumentary sysem (skin)#yes


----------



## jamal

#happy thanks for contribution questions of MCAT2011 khadija2 , h.a and faree.....keep this doing and contribue daily whatever u know also invite ur other repeater friends and succeded friends #roll .....even i myslef honestly dont know a single question but i ask my repeater friend....////@loyal thanx but of which thought u are talking about loyal?


----------



## jamal

@mycotrule last year uhs model paper said
Table of Specification (Biology-2011)
(For F.Sc. and Non-F.Sc.) 

Topic MCQs 
1. Introduction to Biology 04 
2. Cell Biology 10 
3. Biological Molecules 01 
a) Carbohydrates 01 
b) Proteins 01 
c) Lipids 01 
d) Nucleic Acids 01 
e) Enzymes 04 
4. Microbiology 
a) Virus 01 
b) Bacteria 02 
c) Fungi 01 
5. Kingdom Animalia and Plantae 05 
6. Human Physiology
a) Digestive System 04 
b) Gas exchange and Transportation 04 
c) Excretion and Osmoregulation 05 
d) Nervous System 04 
e) Reproduction 05 
f) Support and Movement 05 
g) Hormonal Control (Endocrine Glands) 04 
h) Immunity 05 
7. Bioenergetics 05 
8. Biotechnology 05 
9. Ecosystem 05
10.Evolution and Genetics 05 
Total 88 
but students said that MCAT2011 did no cared of what they said in above table.....as far as evoluion is concerned its a very little chaper in FSC biology part 2 Ch 24 and if u would do it then u would be able to solve all mcqs of MCAT2012 inshallah.........i guess u are an A level sudent from america?


----------



## jamal

Khadija2 said:


> The only organ system formed from all three germ layers (ectoderm, mesoderm, and endoderm) is the
> A)	cardiovascular system.
> B)	digestive system.
> C)	endocrine system.
> D) muscular system.
> E) nervous system.


 its cardiovASCULAR SYSYTEM#yes


----------



## jamal

faree said:


> please tell me the vocblry words that come last yr in uhs mcat
> 
> 
> How many electron pairs are there around Cl in chlorine triflouride?
> *5  3 4 6*
> *An element E forms a hydride which contains 90% E by mass. what is relative atomic mass of E?*
> *27 30 50 10*


 i think answer of first question is 5 and second is 10#rofl


----------



## jamal

h.a. said:


> sorry guys i cant post questions becuz my internet gets some problem but now its ok i willl try to post atlest 1 question a day #yes so there it goes: plasma membrane is a)monolaminar b)bilaminar c)trilaminar d)none of these


 its trilaminar one layer is hydrophobic ,one hydrophillic and i dont remember the third one#confused


----------



## jamal

h.a. said:


> the effect of increase in temperature on viscosity of liquids and solids a)increases for both b)decrease for both c)increase for liquids and decrease for gases d) decrease for liquids and increase for gases :happy:



i think in question u mistakenly wrote solid instead of gases.....
maybe its increases for both but i dont think that this question is mentioned in fsc book any where directly or in directly#nerd


----------



## Khadija2

jamal said:


> its cardiovASCULAR SYSYTEM#yes


no its endocrine system #yes


----------



## myctoRule

h.a. said:


> the effect of increase in temperature on viscosity of liquids and solids a)increases for both b)decrease for both c)increase for liquids and decrease for gases d) decrease for liquids and increase for gases :happy:


I think viscosity decreases for both because as you heat liquids and solids their inter molecular forces weakens and hence the viscosity decreases....in other words molecules can easily flow.

#happy


----------



## myctoRule

@jamal, I am not an A-level student but from a similar board of examination-AP which is under United States, they emphasize a lot on evolution , however every other chapter is similar to the above mentioned chapters and why the makers of MCAT 2011 did not took the above table into consideration?#confused


----------



## myctoRule

h.a. said:


> sorry guys i cant post questions becuz my internet gets some problem but now its ok i willl try to post atlest 1 question a day #yes so there it goes: plasma membrane is a)monolaminar b)bilaminar c)trilaminar d)none of these


I think plasma membrane is Bilaminar because it is phospholipid bilayer: phosphate heads are hydrophilic while lipids layers are hydrophobic
:happy:


----------



## abby

its trilaminar i guess


h.a. said:


> sorry guys i cant post questions becuz my internet gets some problem but now its ok i willl try to post atlest 1 question a day #yes so there it goes: plasma membrane is a)monolaminar b)bilaminar c)trilaminar d)none of these


----------



## anaya

h.a. said:


> sorry guys i cant post questions becuz my internet gets some problem but now its ok i willl try to post atlest 1 question a day #yes so there it goes: plasma membrane is a)monolaminar b)bilaminar c)trilaminar d)none of these


Was that question in MCAT 2011? #eek well i hav also taken it but i dont think so


----------



## anaya

but students said that MCAT2011 did no cared of what they said in above table.....as far as evoluion is concerned its a very little chaper in FSC biology part 2 Ch 24 and if u would do it then u would be able to solve all mcqs of MCAT2012 inshallah.........i guess u are an A level sudent from america?[/QUOTE]

Well they actually cared of what they said in syllabus particularly in Biology.. Unfortunately I did the whole books last year and didnt learn syllabus specially, Because my academy asked me to do so #growl And the Paper came from mcat syllabus ESSENTIALLY #baffled ..


----------



## anaya

And why uhs is sleeping yet ? there's no info about mcat 2012 #confused can they change anything from last yr's criteria at this time when we have just 4,5 months ? :/


----------



## h.a.

jamal said:


> i think in question u mistakenly wrote solid instead of gases.....
> maybe its increases for both but i dont think that this question is mentioned in fsc book any where directly or in directly#nerd


 oops its a mistake i want to write gases it is a question in mcat model paper 2011 its ans is increase for gases and decrease for liquids


----------



## h.a.

anaya said:


> Was that question in MCAT 2011? #eek well i hav also taken it but i dont think so


i am not only posting questions of previous years i am posting usual mcat questions which i go through while prep


----------



## h.a.

the reason of decrease of viscosity of liquids by increasing temp is temperature is essentially energy, when a liquid is heated the molecules have more energy and with more energy they can move faster which decreases the amount of viscosity. viscosity is a measure of resistance to flow.and it increase for gases the reason is Viscosity in the liquid phase is more determined by proximity interactions (such as the Van der Waals force). When you increase temperature, the molecules spend less time interacting with each other. Kinematic energy loosens things up.
Viscosity in the gas phase is more determined by bombardment - the molecules banging against each other. When you increase temperature, the molecules run into each other more


----------



## h.a.

plasma membrane is trilaminar guys and its explaination is The plasma membrane is a phospolipid bilayer, but because the phospsolipids are amphipathic, and because the lipid tails of each are turned into one another it is considered a trilamina. 
Hydrophilic Head of the inner layer + lipid tails of each layer + Hydrophilic Head of the outer layer.:happy:


----------



## h.a.

todays question is : which is a vascular structure a)compact bone b)spongy bone c)cartilage d)all of these


----------



## red rose

uhs mai itne tough aur confusing questions nae atey....... biology aur english ki tou simple book statements hoti hain and NUST ka thoda tough hota hai means agay pechey se bhi mcqs atey hain. but uhs was complelety from book.......


----------



## red rose

people plz tell me ur f.sc. marks..... i m in a great tension.... my mcat prep. is not good and i cant focus on these books anymore.......... plz help/


----------



## jamal

red rose said:


> people plz tell me ur f.sc. marks..... i m in a great tension.... my mcat prep. is not good and i cant focus on these books anymore.......... plz help/



u should atleast 80%#yes in fsc to be succesful and then focus on revising all the three books of science many times for mcat........whats ur score in Fsc?


----------



## jamal

h.a. said:


> todays question is : which is a vascular structure a)compact bone b)spongy bone c)cartilage d)all of these



itx spongy bone.....because blood capillaries penetrate the bone marrow in spongy bone#happy


----------



## jamal

the chemical nature of insulin is
1)proteins
2)amino acids 
3)polypeptides
4)steriods
(mcat2011):happy: 


khadija2 and anaya please correct the question was it insulin or thyroxine?#confused


----------



## jamal

anaya said:


> And why uhs is sleeping yet ? there's no info about mcat 2012 #confused can they change anything from last yr's criteria at this time when we have just 4,5 months ? :/



yeah i have same allegation//////i think they should continue the last year criteria and syllabus becoz nothing was out of fsc books in syllabus except for few topics in physics like MRI and CATscanetc......moreover a student said nothing came from such topics


----------



## jamal

myctoRule said:


> @jamal, I am not an A-level student but from a similar board of examination-AP which is under United States, they emphasize a lot on evolution , however every other chapter is similar to the above mentioned chapters and why the makers of MCAT 2011 did not took the above table into consideration?#confused



i see but body u dont have to get much emphasis on evolution ....if u wont then ephasize chapters Like Immunity given at last of BIology part 1 ,,Cell biology ,biochemistry and all human physiology specially#happy


----------



## loyal

jamal bro..me talking about thought of sharing questins


----------



## myctoRule

h.a. said:


> plasma membrane is trilaminar guys and its explaination is The plasma membrane is a phospolipid bilayer, but because the phospsolipids are amphipathic, and because the lipid tails of each are turned into one another it is considered a trilamina.
> Hydrophilic Head of the inner layer + lipid tails of each layer + Hydrophilic Head of the outer layer.:happy:


Thanks for explanation, answer makes a lot more sense now


----------



## myctoRule

h.a. said:


> todays question is : which is a vascular structure a)compact bone b)spongy bone c)cartilage d)all of these


 Its spongy bone but do we have to go in that detail#confused


----------



## h.a.

red rose said:


> uhs mai itne tough aur confusing questions nae atey....... biology aur english ki tou simple book statements hoti hain and NUST ka thoda tough hota hai means agay pechey se bhi mcqs atey hain. but uhs was complelety from book.......


 my friends tell me that they have gone through difficult questions in mcat 2010 its ones own choice to go through this or not


----------



## h.a.

yes its spongy bone #yes


----------



## h.a.

myctorule 5 percent questions must be like this if every thing comes in handy then everyone will get admission #yes


----------



## jamal

loyal said:


> jamal bro..me talking about thought of sharing questins




yup sis....i want ourselves to be more vivid and familiar with the pattern or tricky things which we shall experience in MCAT2012 inshallah#yes


----------



## jamal

find the equivalent resistance of the circuit? check the diagram of the circuit in attachment...

( MCAT2011)
and there were four options given...... which i dont remember


----------



## jamal

find the equivalent resistance of the circuit? check the diagram of the circuit in attachment...#happy 

( MCAT2011)
and there were four options given...... which i dont remember


----------



## h.a.

yeah this question is in mcat 2011 #yes my guess is its resistance is R3+R4+(R1R2/R1+R2) but i am not sure#dull


----------



## jamal

h.a. said:


> yeah this question is in mcat 2011 #yes my guess is its resistance is R3+R4+(R1R2/R1+R2) but i am not sure#dull





i think its answer is R3+R4(R1+R2/R1R2) ...but i am too not sure....can anyone confirm the answer ....#roll


----------



## Artie

jamal said:


> find the equivalent resistance of the circuit? check the diagram of the circuit in attachment...
> 
> ( MCAT2011)
> and there were four options given...... which i dont remember


The answer should be R3+R4+ (R1xR2 / R1+R2)

As R1 and R2 are in parallel and their combined resistance (R') should be: 

1/R'= 1/R1 + 1/R2

1/R'= R1+R2 / R1xR2 * INVERSE BOTH SIDES*

R'= R1xR2 / R1+R2

overall resistance of the circuit= R3+R4+ R' 

= R3+R4+(R1xR2 / R1+R2)

#nerd


----------



## Khadija2

jamal said:


> the chemical nature of insulin is
> 1)proteins
> 2)amino acids
> 3)polypeptides
> 4)steriods
> (mcat2011):happy:
> 
> 
> khadija2 and anaya please correct the question was it insulin or thyroxine?#confused


it was insulin perhaps 
Chemical nature of insulin is proteins as it is made up of 51 amino acids and any peptide consisting of more than 50 amino acids is classified as protein#happy


----------



## myctoRule

@khadija2, I was just wandering whether we should classify insulin as protein by knowing the number of amino acids it contains or the the level of its protein structure eg primary, secondary....


----------



## loyal

salam members..do any of u know about current decided formula of uhs for mcat 2012?


----------



## red rose

993#sad but i didnt score good in mcat.......
where as studentz with only 80 % or less get the medical seat......


----------



## anaya

loyal said:


> salam members..do any of u know about current decided formula of uhs for mcat 2012?


Maybe same as in 2011, I think they cannot change formula as this stage. But really can't say what happens :|


----------



## anaya

Friends Please tell me the answer of the following question.
Descending loop of Nephron is ?
a)permeable to H2O as well as Na+ ions
b) permeable to H2O but impermeable to Na+ ions.


----------



## jamal

anaya said:


> Friends Please tell me the answer of the following question.
> Descending loop of Nephron is ?
> a)permeable to H2O as well as Na+ ions
> b) permeable to H2O but impermeable to Na+ ions.




#nerd it would b option because in counter current multiplier as we move down from cortex to medulla through descending loop then the kidney interstitium's osmotic gradient(solute concentration) keeps on increasing so water moves from descending loop to interstitium i.e from low solute concentration to high solute concentration but in ascending loop also known as thick loop aldosterone active uptakes Na ions and ascending loop is impermeable to water..#grin


----------



## jamal

loyal said:


> salam members..do any of u know about current decided formula of uhs for mcat 2012?



acc to me i think it would be same inshallah and this syllabus is very helpful u can get this on this link
http://starinstitute.edu.pk/syllabus2011.pdf
#grin some days back i was also too much curious to know such things like syllabus and criteria etc but once i met a repeater student who got admission in Allama IQbal medical college in 2011 last year he said, 

"that u should not bother what criteria or syllabus they give but u should strive hard and complete the challenge presented by uhs then u would be successful inshallah otherwise if u continue to curse the criteria or some other policy of uhs etc then u will be in problem because they dont listen to students they do whatever they say"#yes


----------



## jamal

when the lift is moving with a=g then weight of theperson would be
1)mg 2)w+mg 3)w-mg 4) zero
mcat2011#happy


----------



## Khadija2

anaya said:


> Friends Please tell me the answer of the following question.
> Descending loop of Nephron is ?
> a)permeable to H2O as well as Na+ ions
> b) permeable to H2O but impermeable to Na+ ions.


descending loop of henle is highly permeable to water but has very less permeability to ions.....so i think option b is correct... #happy


----------



## Khadija2

jamal said:


> when the lift is moving with a=g then weight of theperson would be
> 1)mg 2)w+mg 3)w-mg 4) zero
> mcat2011#happy


 i think option 2 (w+mg)


----------



## myctoRule

jamal said:


> when the lift is moving with a=g then weight of theperson would be
> 1)mg 2)w+mg 3)w-mg 4) zero
> mcat2011#happy


I guess it would be zero as directly seen from the scale in the lift (this is not the actual weight of the person)
:happy:


----------



## myctoRule

anaya said:


> Friends Please tell me the answer of the following question.
> Descending loop of Nephron is ?
> a)permeable to H2O as well as Na+ ions
> b) permeable to H2O but impermeable to Na+ ions.


Its a pretty tricky question because no one of us at the level of grade 12 is sure enough to say and accurately describe the permeability of this Nephron because this is what we are hopefully going to study in further advanced courses in med schools. But as per my knowledge and textbook I think the answer is B.


----------



## anaya

jamal said:


> when the lift is moving with a=g then weight of theperson would be
> 1)mg 2)w+mg 3)w-mg 4) zero
> mcat2011#happy


Option d. Apparent Weight of the person will be zero as it is in free fall #cool


----------



## anaya

I wonder why couldn't i do such Easy questions last year which Now i find so easy :/ #sad


----------



## anaya

Khadija2 said:


> descending loop of henle is highly permeable to water but has very less permeability to ions.....so i think option b is correct... #happy


It's clearly written in A-level Biology that the Descending limb of Loop of henle is permeable to both Water and ions (though to a lesser extent). So as fluid descends down the limb, Some water moves out by osmosis and some SALTS do move into limb as inner medulla is highly concentrated By diffusion.I know the exact process But am quite confused about this question as Uhs has asked this one in model paper too. And I think Uhs made all the questions of this chapter from alevel biology. So can A be correct? #nerd #eek


----------



## anaya

And Jamal thanks for sharing past year's questions. I have totally forgotten them


----------



## myctoRule

anaya said:


> It's clearly written in A-level Biology that the Descending limb of Loop of henle is permeable to both Water and ions (though to a lesser extent). So as fluid descends down the limb, Some water moves out by osmosis and some SALTS do move into limb as inner medulla is highly concentrated By diffusion.I know the exact process But am quite confused about this question as Uhs has asked this one in model paper too. And I think Uhs made all the questions of this chapter from alevel biology. So can A be correct? #nerd #eek


well anaya, there is no specific book of A-level biology however there are some recommendations on books given by CIE , which means we should not just trust on one book...so as far as the permeability of the descending loop of henle is concerned it does not have any protein channels that can pump sodium ions into or out of the membrane of loop of henle but it has aquaporins (protein channels to transport water along the membrane) and thats it for this membrane

btw do you the right answer to this question#confused


----------



## h.a.

jamal said:


> when the lift is moving with a=g then weight of theperson would be
> 1)mg 2)w+mg 3)w-mg 4) zero
> mcat2011#happy


my answere is zero#yes


----------



## h.a.

anaya said:


> Friends Please tell me the answer of the following question.
> Descending loop of Nephron is ?
> a)permeable to H2O as well as Na+ ions
> b) permeable to H2O but impermeable to Na+ ions.


it is b nephron isn't permeable to ions. Instead, these ions are "pumped" out of the lumen into the medulla by active transport.#yes


----------



## h.a.

podocytes are present in a)epithelium of renal capsule b)endothelium of blood capaillary c)basement membrane of blood capilary d)epithelium of pct .reference mcat 2011 model paper


----------



## loyal

well thnx a lot jamal broindeed u r ryt!UHS dont listen to students n infact a man gets all for vht he strives for(truly that z said in QURAN)jamal r u doing pre medical or hv u completed last year?


----------



## Life 4 u

h.a. said:


> podocytes are present in a)epithelium of renal capsule b)endothelium of blood capaillary c)basement membrane of blood capilary d)epithelium of pct .reference mcat 2011 model paper


according to me A is the correct option.


----------



## jamal

The answer is d i.e zero because in a freely falling lift i.e a=g the weight of the person becomes zero...#yes


----------



## jamal

anaya said:


> And Jamal thanks for sharing past year's questions. I have totally forgotten them




it Would be my pleasure to share whatever question i en****er from past year mcat ...#happy


----------



## jamal

h.a. said:


> podocytes are present in a)epithelium of renal capsule b)endothelium of blood capaillary c)basement membrane of blood capilary d)epithelium of pct .reference mcat 2011 model paper



#yes its a)epithelium of renal capsule because due to Ultrafiltration in glomerulus some material material passes into proximal convulated tubule asglomerular filtrate


----------



## jamal

loyal said:


> well thnx a lot jamal broindeed u r ryt!UHS dont listen to students n infact a man gets all for vht he strives for(truly that z said in QURAN)jamal r u doing pre medical or hv u completed last year?



#happy i am a premedical student doing second year and u?


----------



## jamal

Khadija2 said:


> it was insulin perhaps
> Chemical nature of insulin is proteins as it is made up of 51 amino acids and any peptide consisting of more than 50 amino acids is classified as protein#happy



thanx for conformation and good explanation//#happy


----------



## jamal

Alzheimer's disease is caused by the high levels of 
a)calcium
b)iron
c)aluminium
d)copper
mcat2011#happy 

guys plaese confirm that was it the same question from nervous disorders or some other??#confused


----------



## myctoRule

jamal said:


> Alzheimer's disease is caused by the high levels of
> a)calcium
> b)iron
> c)aluminium
> d)copper
> mcat2011#happy
> 
> guys plaese confirm that was it the same question from nervous disorders or some other??#confused


i guess the anwer is A and it is certainly a nervous disorder:happy:


----------



## anaya

jamal said:


> Alzheimer's disease is caused by the high levels of
> a)calcium
> b)iron
> c)aluminium
> d)copper
> mcat2011#happy
> 
> guys plaese confirm that was it the same question from nervous disorders or some other??#confused


Its c. Aluminium. But i am not sure if it came or not last yr. #rofl


----------



## Adan

it's c


----------



## adilshaikh348

I've got an email from here. 

Buddy i've given MCAT not of UHS but of NTS, Im from Sindh not Punjab, we've got totally different procedure than that of yours.


----------



## h.a.

jamal said:


> Alzheimer's disease is caused by the high levels of
> a)calcium
> b)iron
> c)aluminium
> d)copper
> mcat2011#happy
> 
> guys plaese confirm that was it the same question from nervous disorders or some other??#confused


its c aluminum#yes


----------



## jamal

adilshaikh348 said:


> I've got an email from here.
> 
> Buddy i've given MCAT not of UHS but of NTS, Im from Sindh not Punjab, we've got totally different procedure than that of yours.



ok its ok buddy ...so if u haveany friend or some buddy on medzstudent who gave mcat2011 so inquire some question paste here kindly ???....or request him to join this page and contribute......#laugh


----------



## jamal

endoparasite of human intestine is
1)round worm
2)liverfluke
3)taperworm
4)liverfluke

mcat2011
confirm was this question came in last MCAT2011#confused


----------



## jamal

yes itx c aluminium


----------



## Life 4 u

jamal said:


> endoparasite of human intestine is
> 1)round worm
> 2)liverfluke
> 3)taperworm
> 4)liverfluke
> 
> mcat2011
> confirm was this question came in last MCAT2011#confused


ans is tapeworm. According to me.


----------



## h.a.

does anyone knows what was happened to medstudentz#confused


----------



## jamal

h.a. said:


> does anyone knows what was happened to medstudentz#confused



actually this site had got certain problem but its alright now


----------



## faree

3)amm. silver nitrate


----------



## faree

Ans:4
F=weight-tension
F =mg-T
T=mg-F
T=mg-mg=0


----------



## jamal

faree said:


> Ans:4
> F=weight-tension
> F =mg-T
> T=mg-F
> T=mg-mg=0



wow nice concept mashallah........#happy


----------



## Fiza Ashfaq

is it cnfrm aptitude iz included????
#happy


----------



## Fiza Ashfaq

zero iz ans in fsc book


----------



## Fiza Ashfaq

im repeter i got 883 in fsc n 807 in entrance............my aim 2 dr sooo im trying again#sad


----------



## Fiza Ashfaq

no ideas#sad


----------



## khan67

*important pls coment*

?Initiative? dates back to 1998 PMDC panel wants changes to weightage scheme | DAWN.COM


----------



## anaya

Fiza Ashfaq said:


> is it cnfrm aptitude iz included????
> #happy


As far as i know i haven't seen a single person who is in favour of including aptitude in test. i just hope they don't include it.


----------



## cerulean

*POINT TO PONDER*

There should be 70% weightage for the entry test because it provides an excellent methodology to guage the aptitude of students who appeared for their Fsc exams from different boards of the country. It also checks cramming or rot-learning which needs be eradicated at the earliest. 
#yes


----------



## Fiza Ashfaq

*snake bite is cured by (passive imunity)2011 mcat q*

thoracic duct is opn in 

subcalavian duct(r8 ans)2011 MCAT Q
snake bite is cured by
passive imunity#happy


jamal said:


> thanx for conformation and good explanation//#happy


----------



## Fiza Ashfaq

durng mensturatin aveerg blood loss
300cm3
2011MCAT


----------



## Fiza Ashfaq

my pleasure


----------



## Fiza Ashfaq

endoparasite in intestine iz hook worm


----------



## Fiza Ashfaq

the covalent bond b/w 2 monoscharrid iz
glycosidic 
2011MCAT


----------



## Fiza Ashfaq

that was nt insulin that was epinephrine n nor epinephrine


----------



## Fiza Ashfaq

im agree wd u


Adan said:


> star join kre becoz in k test as compare to kips ache hote ha


----------



## red rose

it means k 2 saal ki sakht mehnat bekaar jaye gi agar khuda na khwasta aisa ho jata hai . jis ne fsc mai mehnat ki hai wo kabhi es ko appreciate nae kare ga.......


----------



## anaya

khan67 said:


> ?€˜Initiative?€™ dates back to 1998 PMDC panel wants changes to weightage scheme | DAWN.COM


What on earth is this now? Are they again changing the wtg pattern. 40,50,10 was better than this. #angry anybody got an authentic news about it?


----------



## jamal

Fiza Ashfaq said:


> that was nt insulin that was epinephrine n nor epinephrine



so nice of u....thanx for sharing questions .....keep sharing #happy


----------



## faree

uhs mcat 2011 
Diffraction pattern of monochromatic light produced due to single slit is
Ans- please tell me how I attach a diagram here??


----------



## shahzaibdx

*physics*

the root mean square velocity of gas molecules is?


----------



## jamal

faree said:


> uhs mcat 2011
> Diffraction pattern of monochromatic light produced due to single slit is
> Ans- please tell me how I attach a diagram here??



faree first draw your diagram on painting and save it in your computer ...after log in to medzstudent on this page go to the in the very bottom from where u post things ....
1.go to the option "Go Advanced"
2. go to "Manage attachments"







3. go to Select files
4. upload that file
5.click on insert inline as i did above...okay#happy


----------



## h.a.

guys i called uhs today they are saying till now nothing is confirm about aptitude and syllabus (they r saying there are some minor changes in syllabus) they will display all confirmed things on their web page within 4-5 days #confused


----------



## anaya

h.a. said:


> guyx i called uhs today they are saying till now nothing is confirm about aptitude and sallybus (they r saying there are some minor changes in sallybus) they will display all confirmes things on their web page within 4-5 days #confused


Nice to hear that syllabus won't change much. i hope they don't include aptitude now.


----------



## MastahRiz

muhammad qasi said:


> uhs wale bhahot he stupid hay? ab batha rahy hat


Please read the forum rules, posts must be in English only. Thanks.

http://medstudentz.com/announcements-info/17-general-rules.html


----------



## faree

*uhs*

mcat(2011)
diffraction pattern of monochromatic light produced due to single slit is


----------



## muhammad qasi

*sorry*



MastahRiz said:


> Please read the forum rules, posts must be in English only. Thanks.
> 
> http://medstudentz.com/announcements-info/17-general-rules.html


i am sorry for this


----------



## myctoRule

I have a request for those of you who have previous or sample practice MCAT exams for UHS, can you please attach them over this thread or post a link. It would be really appreciated
I have one more question that when are the academies in Pakistan begin their prep classes for MCAT exam?


----------



## muhammad qasi

i post some question on the forum mcat study tips on same web page.
all these question came in entry test 2011. so u can gain #laugh


----------



## myctoRule

Aren't there any released practice exam, so how are we suppose to practice?


----------



## williams22

I don't know exactly about the date but i heard it is going to be conducted in second week of September.


----------



## ayesha mushtaq

i also want some suggestions.


----------



## h.a.

guys i called today kips academy they said english questions are decreased from 30 to 25 and only 5 questions are from aptitude after calling kips i contact uhs they said nothing is conformed officialy #angry the question is when they conform after the mcat or next year ?????????


----------



## h.a.

myctoRule said:


> I have a request for those of you who have previous or sample practice MCAT exams for UHS, can you please attach them over this thread or post a link. It would be really appreciated
> I have one more question that when are the academies in Pakistan begin their prep classes for MCAT exam?


 most of the academies are starting their prep clases after 24 may


----------



## jamal

#winki think this mcat is going to be very strange and full of challenging///////////


----------



## anaya

h.a. said:


> guys i called today kips academy they said english questions are decreased from 30 to 25 and only 5 questions are from aptitude after calling kips i contact uhs they said nothing is conformed officialy #angry the question is when they conform after the mcat or next year ?????????


OMG!#shocked. If it's true then we have to prepare for the whole aptitude only for these 5 questions. =_________=


----------



## anaya

UHS doesn't even bother to listen to questions about mcat. i called them twice n they simply hung up the call.T.T


----------



## myctoRule

h.a. said:


> most of the academies are starting their prep clases after 24 may


If it is 24 may then what about those students who would still be finishing their grade 12 because for me my last exam would be in the end of June, is there any other sessions that I can join?


----------



## muhammad qasi

it is my humble request to all of u that plz tell ur experience about academy that which one is best #wink


----------



## amerhch

I called kips yesterday,they are starting their classes on 24 th may and then on 16 th june,2 sessions 6-11 and 11-4.Will check star and students inn too.I donot know which one is better? kindly some one guide? kips fee is 16500 for MCAT and 20000 for nmcat(prep for nust and mcat both)


----------



## muhammad qasi

the fee of star is 12500.& they offer a session of 40 days


----------



## muhammad qasi

their classes start from 23th may


----------



## ayesha mushtaq

thanx for information!!!!!!!!!#yes


----------



## jamal

muhammad qasi said:


> the fee of star is 12500.& they offer a session of 40 days



and how much is the registration fees of stars .....like kips charges an additional Rs5000 which is other than Rs16500 of mcat......qasi can u also tell the website and phone number of star academy?thanx#happy


----------



## muhammad qasi

u go to website 
starinstitute.edu.pk
i think so there is no registeration fee of star.but i will confirm soon.
although star offer a session of 40 days .but if u see that kips offer a batch of 2 month but expect sunday i.e 8 or 9 sunday +nust test holiday +etta test holiday(kpk mcat test). 
thus u can say session is of 50 days


----------



## muhammad qasi

but test method of kips is poor.


----------



## shahzaibdx

*academy*



muhammad qasi said:


> it is my humble request to all of u that plz tell ur experience about academy that which one is best #wink


home sweet home is the best acadmy. even forein students also join this acadmy.
Contact Us:-
0300-7677140


----------



## ayesha mushtaq

if anyone knows about uhs mcat2012 news one should share the news.

Please make sure the news should be confirmed & authentic.


----------



## jamal

thanx qasi//////////


----------



## Rehan

jamal said:


> thanx qasi//////////


If you would like to thank a member, please use the "Thank You" button which is displayed below their name on the left hand side of their post.

Also, please refrain from using non-standard English typing -- there is no need for the multiple ////// you included in your post. This negatively affects the ability of our search function and makes it harder for other users to effectively find information. Thank you!


----------



## jamal

Rehan said:


> If you would like to thank a member, please use the "Thank You" button which is displayed below their name on the left hand side of their post.
> 
> Also, please refrain from using non-standard English typing -- there is no need for the multiple ////// you included in your post. This negatively affects the ability of our search function and makes it harder for other users to effectively find information. Thank you!



I would take care from next time.


----------



## ayesha mushtaq

kips method of mcat is worst than stars.


----------



## jamal

ayesha mushtaq said:


> if anyone knows about uhs mcat2012 news one should share the news.
> 
> Please make sure the news should be confirmed & authentic.



At last UHS published the syllabus of Medical college entrance test 2012. The good thing is they did not included the aptitude test and syllabus is same as that of previous one.#grin here in the following link you all can avail the syllabus

http://uhs.edu.pk/mcat/ETsyllabus2012.pdf


----------



## amerhch

Thanks jamal.


----------



## ayesha mushtaq

thanks jamal bro.now it would be a right way for all students how to prepare for mcat.


----------



## anaya

SHUKARALLAH! UHS just did what i wanted it to do. I m so jubilant today. but did they tell the weightage pattern?or any other notification? #laugh


----------



## jamal

yes definately we need a right direction to focus because time is very short.......#yes


----------



## jamal

Dear Freinds, anyone who wants to practice mcat questions and assess himself on daily basis should visit this link below . It would be very helpful to you all inshallah. just register and take the test.#happy


Medical College Aptitude Test - MCAT MCQs


----------



## jamal

How to prepare English for MCAT ? Please give some tips? especially about vocabulary and grammer related questions? #confused


----------



## ayesha mushtaq

the main thing is to learn all vocabulary because all paper is made from it just like last year.and only focus on self study.#yes


----------



## jamal

ayesha mushtaq said:


> the main thing is to learn all vocabulary because all paper is made from it just like last year.and only focus on self study.#yes


 And for science subjects? would it be alright to read read and read? If self study can cope the need of entry test then why so many people say that entry test is very much difficult and especially english portion ? What is the key for entrance test?#nerd


----------



## Khadija2

jamal said:


> And for science subjects? would it be alright to read read and read? If self study can cope the need of entry test then why so many people say that entry test is very much difficult and especially english portion ? What is the key for entrance test?#nerd


Entry test is not that difficult...if u have thoroughly read ur fsc books u'll find no difficulty in clearing the test...just learn each n every word of fsc books....For english portion, learn the word list given by UHS ...and for grammar u should have a clear concept of tenses...!


----------



## jamal

I joined kips . There methodology is good . But again all depends upon one's self study.#happy


----------



## jamal

Khadija2 said:


> Entry test is not that difficult...if u have thoroughly read ur fsc books u'll find no difficulty in clearing the test...just learn each n every word of fsc books....For english portion, learn the word list given by UHS ...and for grammar u should have a clear concept of tenses...!


 Is vocabulary words are also use in the options of question Fill in blank with best option of English?


----------



## shahzaibdx

*vocab*



jamal said:


> Is vocabulary words are also use in the options of question Fill in blank with best option of English?


yes vocabulary also used in the fill in the blanks


----------



## jamal

Q= Unit of E in E=mc2 is
a. kg m s-2
b.kg m2 s-2
c.Nm s-2
d.both b and c
MCAT#yes


----------



## jamal

Dimension of presure in terms of base unit?

a. ML-1T-2
b.MLT-2
c.MLT+2
d.ML-1T-1

MCAT 2011#yes


----------



## Rehan

jamal said:


> Q= Unit of E in E=mc2 is
> a. kg m s-2
> b.kg m2 s-2
> c.Nm s-2
> d.both b and c
> MCAT#yes


The answer is B.


----------



## Nouman...

hey friends, I need help for the following question.
THE FUNCTIONS OF PCT [PROXIMAL CONVOLUTED TUBULE] ARE..
A]selective reabsorption and active tubule secretion
B]selective reabsorption and retention of water.


----------



## Nouman...

Can anybody tell me about the weightage pattern decided by uhs for this year? will it be same as that of last year?#happy


----------



## ayesha mushtaq

If anyone knows please tell me that topic( interaction of radiation with matter) is included in nuclear physics unit,which pages from text book are included in electromagnetism unit.
What is compressive stress?And also that elastic limit topic is included in unit deformation of solids?#confused


----------



## ayesha mushtaq

Nouman... said:


> Can anybody tell me about the weightage pattern decided by uhs for this year? will it be same as that of last year?#happy


It's about 95% chances that wtage pattern is same.40,50,10


----------



## faree

*mcat 2011*

1)There was a question about correct relation of half life
Anslamda)T[SUB]1/2[/SUB]=0.693
2)what is the use of radio isotope Na-24?
Ans:blood circulation


----------



## jamal

Nouman... said:


> hey friends, I need help for the following question.
> THE FUNCTIONS OF PCT [PROXIMAL CONVOLUTED TUBULE] ARE..
> A]selective reabsorption and active tubule secretion
> B]selective reabsorption and retention of water.


 its a#yes


----------



## jamal

ayesha mushtaq said:


> If anyone knows please tell me that topic( interaction of radiation with matter) is included in nuclear physics unit,which pages from text book are included in electromagnetism unit.
> What is compressive stress?And also that elastic limit topic is included in unit deformation of solids?#confused


As far as interaction with radiation is concerned it is not mentioned as such in syllabus but you should know the interaction of matter depending upon energy i.e the three points written on page 233 and also the name of fluorescent material at-least. And the table 21.1 on page 234 is also very important . So should know these things to be on safe side.and for electro magnetism you should know at-least from page 57 to page 63 with exxamples and numericals included in the example. Again elastic limit topic is not mentioned but you should know about brittle and ductile substances with example also yield point , plasticity and UTS on page 140.#roll


----------



## jamal

Which method is a valid tratment of cancer?
a. chemotherapy
b. Radiotherapy
c. Gene therapy
d. none


----------



## jamal

Rehan said:


> The answer is B.


 yes that is write answer.


----------



## jamal

Which has same dimension to that of Plank's constant?
a.energy
b.capacitance
c.power 
d.angular momentum 

#yes


----------



## masood2k2000

*entry test*



ahsan92 said:


> Hi ! Does anyone have any info about UHS MCAT 2012?
> 
> I have heard a few rumors:
> - UHS MCAT 2012 will be in the month of September this year.
> - The syllabus is the same as was for UHS MCAT 2011.
> - Marks: Bio. 88, Che. 44, Phy. 44, Eng. 22 and Apt. 22.
> - Weightage: SSC or O-level 10%, F.Sc or A-level 20% and MCAT 70%.
> - 2889 seats for Medical colleges and 316 for Dental colleges.
> 
> Can anyone confirm these points?
> Can anyone give some other facts?
> 
> Thanks... #happy


My Dear you are right its same u knos to date


----------



## Life 4 u

D


----------



## Life 4 u

Umm Am not sure about this. Because we have read all three. It might be A or D. Please guide me.

(Am referring to that treatment of cancer)


----------



## myctoRule

jamal said:


> Which method is a valid tratment of cancer?
> a. chemotherapy
> b. Radiotherapy
> c. Gene therapy
> d. none


i think it is A


----------



## ayesha mushtaq

*mcat 2012*



jamal said:


> Which has same dimension to that of Plank's constant?
> a.energy
> b.capacitance
> c.power
> d.angular momentum
> 
> #yes


ans is d.


----------



## ayesha mushtaq

*mcat2011*

Q: which one is immediate?
a.passive immunity
b.active immunity
c.both
d.none
Q:WHICH IS IMMUNOGEN?
a.antibody
b.antigen
c.antiseptics
d.none


----------



## Nouman...

ayesha mushtaq said:


> If anyone knows please tell me that topic( interaction of radiation with matter) is included in nuclear physics unit,which pages from text book are included in electromagnetism unit.What is compressive stress?And also that elastic limit topic is included in unit deformation of solids?#confused


Well i think u should concentrate on topics listed in syllabus as well as those topics that are related to them.[thats what i m doing but DON'T NEED to study stuff that has nothing to do with syllabus e.g. fusion n fission reactions] Just like u mentioned interaction of radiation with matter n if u study gm tube n other radiation detector devices, u would know that these devices too employ the mechanism of interaction of radiation with matter. so We need to be a little broadminded.


----------



## Nouman...

jamal said:


> its a#yes


THANKS BUT IT COULD BE B TOO. BECAUSE MOST OF THE WATER IS REABSORBED IN PCT. #baffled


----------



## Nouman...

jamal said:


> Which method is a valid tratment of cancer?
> a. chemotherapy
> b. Radiotherapy
> c. Gene therapy
> d. none


 I THINK ITS A. Btw was that in 2011?


----------



## jamal

Nouman... said:


> I THINK ITS A. Btw was that in 2011?


 Actually not . When i rememeber any mcat question then i specifically mentions it.


----------



## jamal

jamal said:


> Which method is a valid tratment of cancer?
> a. chemotherapy
> b. Radiotherapy
> c. Gene therapy
> d. none


The valid treatment of cancer is gene therapy because when cancer is primarily due to three to twenty types of mutations and gene therapy could only the way to replace the mutant gene. Radio and chemo therapy are used to control or restrict the bulk of tumour. But if one these options is given and the other options are like antibiotics ,vaccines etc then u should select from the options which i mentioned in mcq whether chemo or ,radio or gene.#yes therapy


----------



## jamal

jamal said:


> Which has same dimension to that of Plank's constant?
> a.energy
> b.capacitance
> c.power
> d.angular momentum
> 
> #yes



yes answer d is correct because both have same dimensions to that of [M L2 T-1]


----------



## jamal

ayesha mushtaq said:


> Q: which one is immediate?
> a.passive immunity
> b.active immunity
> c.both
> d.none
> Q:WHICH IS IMMUNOGEN?
> a.antibody
> b.antigen
> c.antiseptics
> d.none


 b. Passive immunity is immediate one because you inject antiserum i.e antibodies.

c.Antigen is immunogen because it generates antibodies .#roll


----------



## jamal

Q=In which model of DNA primary and secondary structure is conserved?

Q=In which model of DNA both primary and secondary structure are not conserved?

Q=In which model only primary structure is conserved but secondary is not?

these are three question and i have written same options . please write answer separately with question number.

a. Dispersive Model 
b.Semi-conservative model
c.Conservative model
d.both b and c
MCAT #rofl


----------



## jamal

Please paste some mcat chemistry questions of past paper as many as possible because this subject confuses a lot.Thanks


----------



## myctoRule

Q=In which model of DNA primary and secondary structure is conserved?
Ans: C-conservative

Q=In which model of DNA both primary and secondary structure are not conserved?
A-Dispersive

Q=In which model only primary structure is conserved but secondary is not?
B-semi-conservative


----------



## Nouman...

jamal said:


> Please paste some mcat chemistry questions of past paper as many as possible because this subject confuses a lot.Thanks


WELL CHEMISTRY portion was very easy last year. The following question i remember came in mcat Q. AVOGADRO'S NUMBER OF PARTICLES ARE ? 6.02 * 10(POWER)23 #laugh


----------



## jamal

RNA primer in lagging strand jumps _________ replication fork.

a.towards
b.away
c.both
d.to leading strand
MCAT2009#yes


----------



## shahzaibdx

*rna*



jamal said:


> RNA primer in lagging strand jumps _________ replication fork.
> 
> a.towards
> b.away
> c.both
> d.to leading strand
> MCAT2009#yes


away from primer


----------



## shahzaibdx

*chemistry*

what is the product when Mg metal reacts with acetic acid?
came in mcat 2011


----------



## ali raza soomro

anaya said:


> That's totally unfair for those who really worked hard in FSc n got marks with their own efforts.. What are they trying to show? FSc doesn't have any value in our academic career... Fsc Should have atleast equal weightage to that of MCAT.. #confused


RIGHT YOU ARE BUT HERE IN SINDH WEIGHTAGE IS AS MATRIC 10%, FSC 40% & MCAT 50%


----------



## muhammad qasi

shahzaibdx said:


> what is the product when Mg metal reacts with acetic acid?
> came in mcat 2011


ans. H2 is release & 2cH3-coomg is formed


----------



## jamal

shahzaibdx said:


> away from primer


 it would jump towards the replication fork in lagging strand whereas in leading strand RNA primer need not to jump in either direction.


----------



## jamal

The inhibitor of succinic acid is:
a. malonic acid
b. succinnic acid
c.Fumaric acid
d.none


----------



## jamal

All enzymes are
a. proteins 
b. globular proteins
c. bio-catalyst
d.both b and c


----------



## jamal

Active site of enzyme mainly comprises of:
a.amino group
b.carboxyl group
c. R
d. H

Nust 2010#yes


----------



## jamal

Which of the following denatures enzyme:
a.high temperature
b.Extreme change in Ph
c. Irreversible Inhibitors
d.All


----------



## jamal

Q=The law of inertia was first represented by:
a. Newton
b.Einstein
c.Galileo
d. Bu Ali Sina


----------



## jamal

Which of the following is self adjusting force?
a.Kinetic friction
b.Static Friction
c.Limiting Friction
d.All
Nust 2009#yes


----------



## jamal

Guys Is there any good book for effective preparation of MCAT 2012 english escpecially for grammer portion?


----------



## jamal

Can anyone tell me how to get Uhs mcat past papers from indirect way because many teachers have these papers especially in academies but they don't show to us.#sad


----------



## shahzaibdx

*protein*



jamal said:


> All enzymes are
> a. proteins
> b. globular proteins
> c. bio-catalyst
> d.both b and c


d ( both b and c)


----------



## shahzaibdx

*past*



jamal said:


> Can anyone tell me how to get Uhs mcat past papers from indirect way because many teachers have these papers especially in academies but they don't show to us.#sad


if you get these papers than also give it to me .


----------



## shahzaibdx

*law*



jamal said:


> Q=The law of inertia was first represented by:
> a. Newton
> b.Einstein
> c.Galileo
> d. Bu Ali Sina


newton


----------



## shahzaibdx

*denature*



jamal said:


> Which of the following denatures enzyme:
> a.high temperature
> b.Extreme change in Ph
> c. Irreversible Inhibitors
> d.All


all


----------



## muhammad qasi

jamal said:


> All enzymes are
> a. proteins
> b. globular proteins
> c. bio-catalyst
> d.both b and c


ans will be both d


----------



## muhammad qasi

jamal said:


> Which of the following denatures enzyme:
> a.high temperature
> b.Extreme change in Ph
> c. Irreversible Inhibitors
> d.All


answer will be d


----------



## muhammad qasi

jamal said:


> Q=The law of inertia was first represented by:
> a. Newton
> b.Einstein
> c.Galileo
> d. Bu Ali Sina


i think so it will be c


----------



## muhammad qasi

jamal said:


> Guys Is there any good book for effective preparation of MCAT 2012 english escpecially for grammer portion?


jamal for synonyms u can concern from internet. i tell u some website for synonyms.
Synonyms.net
synonyms.com: The Leading Synonym Site on the Net


----------



## muhammad qasi

jamal said:


> Guys Is there any good book for effective preparation of MCAT 2012 english escpecially for grammer portion?


u read only parts of speech from (sunshine book & from polymer book)i.e f.sc helping books
do not too much focus on direct & indirect nerrations +active vioce & passive vioce


----------



## faree

jamal said:


> The inhibitor of succinic acid is:
> a. malonic acid
> b. succinnic acid
> c.Fumaric acid
> d.none


Ans)malonic acid


----------



## faree

jamal said:


> Active site of enzyme mainly comprises of:
> a.amino group
> b.carboxyl group
> c. R
> d. H
> 
> Nust 2010#yes


i think option B


----------



## red rose

it will be 50 mcat n 50 fsc INSHALLAH.. I hope that f.sc. weightage will increase to 70 but i know it cant happen.


----------



## ayesha mushtaq

*nust*

Who is going to take nust test?


----------



## ayesha mushtaq

red rose said:


> it will be 50 mcat n 50 fsc INSHALLAH.. I hope that f.sc. weightage will increase to 70 but i know it cant happen.


is it true?


----------



## jamal

which do not have free aldehyde and ketone group?
a.glucose
b.fructose
c.sucrose
d.maltose


----------



## jamal

Which Alevel book is beneficial to study for Fsc student?
3. Tom Duncan, John Murray, A–level Advanced Physics, 5th edition4. Nelkon & Parker, Advanced level Physics, 7th edition
5. Poh Liong Yong, A level Pacific Physics, Volume I
6. Poh Liong Yong, A level Pacific Physics, Volume II


----------



## jamal

and aslo how to study topics like 

Show an understanding the concept of weight.b) Show an understanding that the weight of a body may be taken as acting at a single
point known as its centre of gravity.
c) Weightlessness in an elevator.
d) Define and apply the moment of force.
3. FLUID DYNAMICS:
Learning Outcomes
from our books?


----------



## scoobydoo

asalam a lekum everyone, i had a few questions with the uhs mcat, is it necessary to give the entrance exam if i am an overseas pakistani, like sat 2 scores or sumthing, arnt there any international seats or sumthng ? and how do u apply to king edward ?


----------



## muhammad qasi

no one .belive me only read from f.sc books u r able to get success.for those topics u metion u can concern from maric booksi.e 10


----------



## muhammad qasi

jamal said:


> and aslo how to study topics like
> 
> Show an understanding the concept of weight.b) Show an understanding that the weight of a body may be taken as acting at a single
> point known as its centre of gravity.
> c) Weightlessness in an elevator.
> d) Define and apply the moment of force.
> 3. FLUID DYNAMICS:
> Learning Outcomes
> from our books?


u can read these topics from matric book i.e 10 
#happy


----------



## Nouman...

jamal said:


> Which Alevel book is beneficial to study for Fsc student?
> 3. Tom Duncan, John Murray, A?level Advanced Physics, 5th edition4. Nelkon & Parker, Advanced level Physics, 7th edition
> 5. Poh Liong Yong, A level Pacific Physics, Volume I
> 6. Poh Liong Yong, A level Pacific Physics, Volume II


Well I did fsc but i am studying A LEVELS' books too because they help me clear my concepts.which fsc alone can't. I know most of the last year's mcat was from fsc books but as a safe side and for thorough understanding, a levels' books should also be studied. As far as books are concerned, you ought to study their course books that are Poh Liong Yong, A level Pacific Physics, Volume I n II, Biology by Mary JONES and others and Chemistry by E.Ramsden


----------



## shahzaibdx

*mcat*



jamal said:


> and aslo how to study topics like
> 
> Show an understanding the concept of weight.b) Show an understanding that the weight of a body may be taken as acting at a single
> point known as its centre of gravity.
> c) Weightlessness in an elevator.
> d) Define and apply the moment of force.
> 3. FLUID DYNAMICS:
> Learning Outcomes
> from our books?


no need to study any other book onlyfocus on f.sc books 
for given topics only prefer books


----------



## sammar

yes it would be in month of September 
about syllabus so it will remain the same 
proportion what you mentioned is ok!
BUT the weightage no one is **** sure what it would be...!so we can't say any thing sure about it!
#happy


----------



## jamal

faree said:


> Ans)malonic acid


inhibitor of succinic acid dehydrogenase has inhibitor malonic acid not for succinic acid so answer is none.#happy


----------



## jamal

Q=Which of them does bioapsorption?
a.bacteria
b.algae
c.fungi
d.all


----------



## shahzaibdx

fungi


----------



## sehrish..

d.all


----------



## faree

algae


----------



## jamal

jamal said:


> Q=Which of them does bioapsorption?
> a.bacteria
> b.algae
> c.fungi
> d.all


in our book only algae is mentioned but its all .option d is correct


----------



## jamal

Q=Vaccination can be done by using
a.attenuated germs
b.killed germs
c.Toxoids 
d.All


----------



## sehrish..

vaccination can be done by all.


----------



## faree

in our book algae is given i think we should refer to our books


----------



## shahzaibdx

algae is not in our syllabus 
so this question is useless


----------



## ayesha mushtaq

jamal said:


> in our book only algae is mentioned but its all .option d is correct


its fungi.


----------



## ayesha mushtaq

jamal said:


> Q=Vaccination can be done by using
> a.attenuated germs
> b.killed germs
> c.Toxoids
> d.All


ans is A.


----------



## Nouman...

Diffraction of X-rays by crystals show that:
A) X-rays are just like visible light
B) X-rays are electromagnetic waves
C) X-rays have very short wavelength
D) The intensity of X-rays is high 

NEED HELP FOR THIS QUESTION? A OR C ?#confused


----------



## shahzaibdx

Nouman... said:


> Diffraction of X-rays by crystals show that:
> A) X-rays are just like visible light
> B) X-rays are electromagnetic waves
> C) X-rays have very short wavelength
> D) The intensity of X-rays is high
> 
> NEED HELP FOR THIS QUESTION? A OR C ?#confused


(b) electromagnetic waves


----------



## Hassam Zulfiqar

*diffraction x ray*



shahzaibdx said:


> (b) electromagnetic waves


well it shud be B...cos diffraction is only visible wen wavelength is comparable to gaps b/w planes of atomic lattices


----------



## faree

1-Which of these would you not expect to be a biotechnology product?
a:vaccine
bNA probes
croteins
d:steroid hormones
2-which is correct about SCID(severe combined immuno deficiency syndrome)?
a:common in children as well as in adults
b:immune disorder
c:due to deficiency of adenosine deaminase
d:both b & c


----------



## jamal

faree said:


> 1-Which of these would you not expect to be a biotechnology product?
> a:vaccine
> bNA probes
> croteins
> d:steroid hormones
> 2-which is correct about SCID(severe combined immuno deficiency syndrome)?
> a:common in children as well as in adults
> b:immune disorder
> c:due to deficiency of adenosine deaminase
> d:both b & c


first answer is dna probe and second one is both b and c.#happy


----------



## red rose

the answer to 1 is B. and to 2 is D


----------



## ayesha mushtaq

what is the syllabus of english for nust entrance test?


----------



## ayesha mushtaq

which book is best for preparation of vocabulary of nust entrance test?


----------



## jamal

ayesha mushtaq said:


> which book is best for preparation of vocabulary of nust entrance test?


 Kips or punjab college publication may benefit you as far as vocabulary of nust is concern because they have lots of words especially punjab college nust english book#happy


----------



## shahzaibdx

i wan test of moon and star academy if anyone have than please contact with me
0312-6707217


----------



## H.Junaid

*Mcat past papers*

i want to get mcat past papers . please if any one can help tell me the site from where i can find. ishall be thankful to him


----------



## shahzaibdx

me also


----------



## jamal

H.Junaid said:


> i want to get mcat past papers . please if any one can help tell me the site from where i can find. ishall be thankful to him


buddy mcat papers are not available on any website because it is against uhs policy.


----------



## jamal

http://www.uhs.edu.pk/mcat/orientationseminar2011-12.pdf

Read this page. It is helpful for mcat students but remember it was for MCAT 2011 and there may be slight amendments like weightage criteria.#yes


----------



## Medic11

Hi can anyone tell me if we r allowed periodic tables in the MCAT test?


----------



## amerhch

@medic11 as far as i know NO.


----------



## fizah

Hi,

A quick question, do you need 60% in each 3 science subject or 60% overall as an average of the 3 subjects for MBBS as a foreign student?

Thanks


----------



## ayesha mushtaq

aoa,nust past papers are available on any site or not?


----------



## ayesha mushtaq

MOT theory is included in 6th chap or not?


----------



## Salman Shahbaz

*ur info regarding weightage z wrong buddy*

#roll


ahsan92 said:


> Hi ! Does anyone have any info about UHS MCAT 2012?
> 
> I have heard a few rumors:
> - UHS MCAT 2012 will be in the month of September this year.
> - The syllabus is the same as was for UHS MCAT 2011.
> - Marks: Bio. 88, Che. 44, Phy. 44, Eng. 22 and Apt. 22.
> - Weightage: SSC or O-level 10%, F.Sc or A-level 20% and MCAT 70%.
> - 2889 seats for Medical colleges and 316 for Dental colleges.
> 
> Can anyone confirm these points?
> Can anyone give some other facts?
> 
> Thanks... #happy


----------



## myctoRule

Are we allowed to use calculators on the MCAT exam for physics and chemistry part?


----------



## ayesha mushtaq

AOA.Which pages of 5th chapter(chemistry) are included?(uhs syllabus)


----------



## shahzaibdx

myctoRule said:


> Are we allowed to use calculators on the MCAT exam for physics and chemistry part?


calculator is not allowed


----------



## shahzaibdx

Medic11 said:


> Hi can anyone tell me if we r allowed periodic tables in the MCAT test?


no


----------



## jamal

Q=Lichen is an association between fungus and :
a.algae
b.cyanobacteria
c.both
d.all 
#yes


----------



## jamal

Chlorophyll a appeared first time in the line of evolution in :
a.algae
b.plants
c.fungi
d.cyanobacteria 
#rofl


----------



## Mahnoor Furqan

myctoRule said:


> Are we allowed to use calculators on the MCAT exam for physics and chemistry part?


No..we are not allowed.#roll


----------



## jamal

The Most helpful and beneficial thing for MCAT 2012 English.I hope you will all love this link below. #yes. Its the whole vocabulary with Urdu meanings.You can download it. Share link with others also. 

MCAT 2012 full Vocabulary with urdu meanings and synonyms | Educational Blog #happy


----------



## myctoRule

jamal said:


> Q=Lichen is an association between fungus and :
> a.algae
> b.cyanobacteria
> c.both
> d.all
> #yes


Algae


----------



## myctoRule

jamal said:


> Chlorophyll a appeared first time in the line of evolution in :
> a.algae
> b.plants
> c.fungi
> d.cyanobacteria
> #rofl


Cyanobacteria


----------



## jamal

Q=Double Fertilization occurs in:
1.All plants
2.Gymnosperms
3.angiosperms
4.All seed plants


----------



## Meddie

*hi,*

I'm am an a-lev student ok so 4 me comprehending the biology year 1 book is impossible does any1 have any alternate in any frm notes or book to suggest?


----------



## jamal

Meddie said:


> I'm am an a-lev student ok so 4 me comprehending the biology year 1 book is impossible does any1 have any alternate in any frm notes or book to suggest?


 for getting success you have to do it. Just learn the topics from textbook which are compatible with the syllabus. #yes And that is not tough.


----------



## bloom

jamal said:


> Q=Double Fertilization occurs in:
> 1.All plants
> 2.Gymnosperms
> 3.angiosperms
> 4.All seed plants


3.angiosperms


----------



## red rose

jamal said:


> Q=Double Fertilization occurs in:
> 1.All plants
> 2.Gymnosperms
> 3.angiosperms
> 4.All seed plants


 OUT OF SLLAYBUS#happy#happy#happy


----------



## ayesha mushtaq

AOA.Which pages of 5th chapter(1st yr chemistry) are included?(uhs syllabus)


----------



## ayesha mushtaq

jamal said:


> Q=Double Fertilization occurs in:
> 1.All plants
> 2.Gymnosperms
> 3.angiosperms
> 4.All seed plants


ans is angiosperms


----------



## faree

no periodic table is not allowed


----------



## myctoRule

so are we suppose to memorize the periodic table#shocked or there are no specific questions related to the periodic table?
this is not fair even the most well know education systems such as SAT and British do not restrict the use of periodic table, so why only in Pakistan.


----------



## red rose

ayesha mushtaq said:


> MOT theory is included in 6th chap or not?


nope,...


----------



## red rose

ayesha mushtaq said:


> AOA.Which pages of 5th chapter(1st yr chemistry) are included?(uhs syllabus)


The table of properities of fundamental particles, then energy and radius derivations for that read bohr, planck, rutherford model, then jump to heisenberg,germer and davisson, schodinger theory ( thoroughly ), shapes of orbital and electronic configration (on finger tips). Do it for 2 mcqs alongwith ionization energy from chap 6.
Hope it will solve ur problem.


----------



## dannyboy

can anyone tell me if i need a MCAT qualification if i want to study in uk please??


----------



## Nouman...

Hey ppl, I can't open the uhs' website. Is everybody facing the same problem?! #confused


----------



## ayesha mushtaq

red rose said:


> The table of properities of fundamental particles, then energy and radius derivations for that read bohr, planck, rutherford model, then jump to heisenberg,germer and davisson, schodinger theory ( thoroughly ), shapes of orbital and electronic configration (on finger tips). Do it for 2 mcqs alongwith ionization energy from chap 6.
> Hope it will solve ur problem.


hmm.ok but should i not learn the discovery of particles,hydrogen spectrum?And all quantum numbers are included?


----------



## red rose

ayesha mushtaq said:


> hmm.ok but should i not learn the discovery of particles,hydrogen spectrum?And all quantum numbers are included?


All the quantum number thoroughly bcoz we have to solve numericals in mcat regarding them, dont even touch the spectrum thats nowhere in the sllaybus, just read the discoveries for concept.


----------



## red rose

Nouman... said:


> Hey ppl, I can't open the uhs' website. Is everybody facing the same problem?! #confused


Nope............


----------



## ayesha mushtaq

well ok thanks.it means i should learn whole 5 chapter excluded spectrum.


----------



## Furqan Ahmed Shah

*Mcat or Sat*

hellow everyone .my name is furqan ahmed shah and i want some information .i am doing a levels and and after giving exams i am thinking to SAT 2 or MCAT in this september i am free after giving exams on 14th june .my subs are bio chem and phy .can any1please guide me ?


----------



## Nouman...

Hey! Can anybody tell me the meaning of contradow (asked by uhs) ? i searched for it but couldn't find it .Thanks


----------



## dannyboy

pls can someone give me an answer to my first request plzzz


----------



## Waleed90

dannyboy said:


> can anyone tell me if i need a MCAT qualification if i want to study in uk please??


The UHS MCAT is not accepted in the UK. You need to take the UKCAT. More information can be found here:Medschoolsonline - UKCAT (UK Clinical Aptitude Test).


----------



## ayesha mushtaq

AOA to every one.what should i do about homolytic and heterolytic fission?


----------



## h.a.

this topic is from a level HOMOLYTIC FISSION: is that fission or reaction in which free radicals formed HETEROLYTIC FISSION : in which charged spiecies are formed. it is simply this nothing else


----------



## h.a.

no uhs is fine..........


----------



## jamal

Practicals are a great deal of marks . definitely #yes but repeaters are free from this tension


----------



## anaya

CAN ANYBODY TELL ME THE NAMES OF ALEVEL course BOOKS TAUGHT IN PUNJAB? i.e. physics, chem and bio.


----------



## ayesha mushtaq

Is anybody have any idea about {conc.KMnO4 causes cleavage of double bond}?any reaction of this kind is given in text book or not?


----------



## red rose

Please anybody tell me that from where you people are preparing unit 1 and 2 of physics. I am a bit confused about the book contents and that from uhs sllaybus. Which pages should i do from f.sc. book??? give me the figures.


----------



## jamal

red rose said:


> Please anybody tell me that from where you people are preparing unit 1 and 2 of physics. I am a bit confused about the book contents and that from uhs sllaybus. Which pages should i do from f.sc. book??? give me the figures.


For chapter 1 you should do page no 2 to 5 till derived units and then from page 16 to 19 .Remember u should also solve the relevant examples and numerical and short questions in the exercise. For chapter 2 page no 36 to 41 then page no 108 to 109 for center of gravity then page no 116 to 118. Thats what is uhs syllabus which completely matches with our book. Best of luck#happy


----------



## jamal

anaya said:


> CAN ANYBODY TELL ME THE NAMES OF ALEVEL course BOOKS TAUGHT IN PUNJAB? i.e. physics, chem and bio.


Nelkon and Parker Advanced level Physics 7th or 8th edition
E,N Ramsden A level chemistry 
Biology A level by Mary jones 
There is one book which is taught in punjab to A level students. There are four to five books for every subject as a refernce. But the books which I told u were told by an A level student.#yes


----------



## jamal

Q=If the resistance in the circuit is doubled then what is current now?
a.half 
b.zero 
c.double 
d.constant
MCAT2011#yes


----------



## ayesha mushtaq

Is anybody have any idea about {conc.KMnO4 causes cleavage of double bond}?any reaction of this kind is given in text book or not?


----------



## anaya

jamal said:


> Nelkon and Parker Advanced level Physics 7th or 8th edition
> E,N Ramsden A level chemistry
> Biology A level by Mary jones
> There is one book which is taught in punjab to A level students. There are four to five books for every subject as a refernce. But the books which I told u were told by an A level student.#yes


Thanks a lot. but i am a little confused about physics' book. Isn't it the pacific physics by poh liong young? Please if u could confirm it? #eek


----------



## anaya

ayesha mushtaq said:


> Is anybody have any idea about {conc.KMnO4 causes cleavage of double bond}?any reaction of this kind is given in text book or not?


Yea its in ethene's reactions under the oxidation of ethene using COLD KMnO4 soln. For hot kmn04 u should study online its so easy. #yes


----------



## anaya

jamal said:


> Q=If the resistance in the circuit is doubled then what is current now?
> a.half
> b.zero
> c.double
> d.constant
> MCAT2011#yes


A. HALF


----------



## red rose

anaya said:


> CAN ANYBODY TELL ME THE NAMES OF ALEVEL course BOOKS TAUGHT IN PUNJAB? i.e. physics, chem and bio.


For physics *pacific* is better than nelson.


----------



## red rose

jamal said:


> Q=If the resistance in the circuit is doubled then what is current now?
> a.half
> b.zero
> c.double
> d.constant
> MCAT2011#yes


a.


----------



## h.a.

resistance becomes half#happy


----------



## ayesha mushtaq

red rose said:


> a.


how it is half?


----------



## ayesha mushtaq

it means hot conc.kmno4 when reacts with alkenes it gives ketones or carboxylic acids or CO2


----------



## red rose

ayesha mushtaq said:


> how it is half?


I=V/R, by keeping V constant , we get the eq. I is inversely proportional to R. So inicrease in one quantity will auto matically causes decrease in the other quantity


----------



## red rose

jamal said:


> For chapter 1 you should do page no 2 to 5 till derived units and then from page 16 to 19 .Remember u should also solve the relevant examples and numerical and short questions in the exercise. For chapter 2 page no 36 to 41 then page no 108 to 109 for center of gravity then page no 116 to 118. Thats what is uhs syllabus which completely matches with our book. Best of luck#happy


Do u think its enough??? for 2 , 2 mcqs??


----------



## faree

The reaction is given on page 252 "oxidative cleavage of alkenes" in which only carboxylic acid is formed.


----------



## h.a.

hi guys i am posting 3 questions plz explain your answers #yes to these questions Q 1: camphor is used for medical purposes the diagram show its structure how many chiral centers in one molecule of camphor A) 0 B)1 C)2 D)3


----------



## h.a.

A gale blow over a house the force due to gale on roof is A) in downward direction B) in upward direction C)zero D) horizontal


----------



## h.a.

3.Two water pipe of diameter 2 cm and 4 cm are connected with main supply line the velocity of flow of water in pipe 2 cm diameter is A)4 times B) 1/4 times C)2 times D) 1/2 times


----------



## jamal

red rose said:


> Do u think its enough??? for 2 , 2 mcqs??


 yup i think yes. By your opinion is this material less or more four mcqs?


----------



## jamal

Q=What is order of wavelength of X-rays ?
a.10^-6
b.10^-3
c.10^-10
d.10^0 
MCAT 2011#yes


----------



## jamal

anaya said:


> Thanks a lot. but i am a little confused about physics' book. Isn't it the pacific physics by poh liong young? Please if u could confirm it? #eek


Actually there are many read which you can easily comprehend. Like i was unable to understand pacific physics . There is another book Advanced Physics by Tom And Duncan . Don't combobulate yourself that which book should you read . buy the one which suits your mind. By the way there is no need to study A level book ,even our physic book have so much of concept. #happy


----------



## jamal

h.a. said:


> A gale blow over a house the force due to gale on roof is A) in downward direction B) in upward direction C)zero D) horizontal


 May be its horizontal.


----------



## red rose

h.a. said:


> hi guys i am posting 3 questions plz explain your answers #yes to these questions Q 1: camphor is used for medical purposes the diagram show its structure how many chiral centers in one molecule of camphor A) 0 B)1 C)2 D)3
> View attachment 179


From given data i think it will be 2 chiral centres. one on 2nd position and other is the bottom most.


----------



## red rose

h.a. said:


> A gale blow over a house the force due to gale on roof is A) in downward direction B) in upward direction C)zero D) horizontal


Do u study in KIPS. this question is Aqa Baqirs favourite


----------



## red rose

h.a. said:


> 3.Two water pipe of diameter 2 cm and 4 cm are connected with main supply line the velocity of flow of water in pipe 2 cm diameter is A)4 times B) 1/4 times C)2 times D) 1/2 times


Again C i think so.


----------



## red rose

jamal said:


> Q=What is order of wavelength of X-rays ?
> a.10^-6
> b.10^-3
> c.10^-10
> d.10^0
> MCAT 2011#yes


C. if such mcqs will be in mcat then i think our book is more than enough.#laugh


----------



## ayesha mushtaq

h.a. said:


> hi guys i am posting 3 questions plz explain your answers #yes to these questions Q 1: camphor is used for medical purposes the diagram show its structure how many chiral centers in one molecule of camphor A) 0 B)1 C)2 D)3
> View attachment 179


may be 2.


----------



## ayesha mushtaq

jamal said:


> Q=What is order of wavelength of X-rays ?
> a.10^-6
> b.10^-3
> c.10^-10
> d.10^0
> MCAT 2011#yes


its c.


----------



## ayesha mushtaq

Groups and periods units covered which pages from text book(chemistry)?


----------



## ayesha mushtaq

there is a method to learn fast vocabulary.
How to Learn Vocabulary Fast - YouTube


----------



## red rose

Hey anybody knows the procedure to apply in other provinces medical colleges on the behalf of punjab domicile. and tell me the uhs test dates if anybody knows.


----------



## ayesha mushtaq

Groups and periods units covered which pages from text book(chemistry)?


----------



## h.a.

ayesha mushtaq said:


> Groups and periods units covered which pages from text book(chemistry)?


for periods do chapter 1 for groups in chapter 2 do all material relating to group 2 in chapter 3 do from pg 44 to 52 and complete chapter 5


----------



## h.a.

red rose said:


> Do u study in KIPS. this question is Aqa Baqirs favourite


 i took this question from star assignments


----------



## h.a.

h.a. said:


> hi guys i am posting 3 questions plz explain your answers #yes to these questions Q 1: camphor is used for medical purposes the diagram show its structure how many chiral centers in one molecule of camphor A) 0 B)1 C)2 D)3
> View attachment 179


 ans is c


----------



## h.a.

h.a. said:


> A gale blow over a house the force due to gale on roof is A) in downward direction B) in upward direction C)zero D) horizontal


 in upward direction


----------



## h.a.

h.a. said:


> 3.Two water pipe of diameter 2 cm and 4 cm are connected with main supply line the velocity of flow of water in pipe 2 cm diameter is A)4 times B) 1/4 times C)2 times D) 1/2 times


i dont know how but it is 4 times


----------



## red rose

h.a. said:


> i dont know how but it is 4 times


it should be 2.


----------



## jamal

Q=Which one has least number of vapors on its surface?

a acetone
b methanol
c ether
d paraffin oil
NUST 2011 #yes


----------



## ayesha mushtaq

methanol.


----------



## jamal

You will find it helpful Friends.#yes

https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&...Rlc3RwcmVwYXJhdG9yfGd4OjdjYmYyZTViNjZiZjEyNDQ


----------



## faree

A[SUB]1[/SUB]v[SUB]1[/SUB]=A[SUB]2[/SUB]v[SUB]2

[/SUB]A[SUB]1=pie r[SUP]2[/SUP][/SUB]=pie d[SUP]2[/SUP]/4=pie 2[SUP]2[/SUP]/4=pie 4/4=1

A[SUB]2[/SUB]=pie d[SUP]2[/SUP]/4=pie 16/4=4
v[SUB]1[/SUB]=A[SUB]2[/SUB]/A[SUB]1[/SUB] x v[SUB]2
[/SUB]v[SUB]1[/SUB]=pie 4/pie 1 x v[SUB]2[/SUB]
v1= 4v[SUB]2[/SUB]

so velocity of water in 2 cm pipe is 4 times#happy


----------



## jamal

1. The matrix of the bone is composed of;
a. Calcium phosphate
b. Collagen
c. Chitin
d. Calcium carbonate ​#yes


----------



## jamal

1- which one of the following solution will have the highest b.p
a. 5.85% solution of sodium chloride
b- 18% solution of glucose
c- 6% solution of urea
d- all have the same boiling point​


----------



## jamal

1. Which of the following is incorrect regarding the first law of thermodynamics?
a. It is the restatement of the principle of conservation of energy
b. It is not applicable to any cyclic process
c. It introduces the concept of entropy
d. It introduces the concept of the internal energy
​#yes


----------



## jamal

. acquiesce
a) renounce b) accept
c) dislike d) reject
. dissent
a) differ b) join
c) fix d) enjoin
. excavate
a) bury b) affect
c.) exile d) unearth
. commiserate
a) scold b) appreciate
c) console d) berate
. burgeon
a) multiply b) weaken
c) lessen d) diminish
. harangue
a) accolade b) scold
c) capture d) speak​


----------



## faree

jamal said:


> 1- which one of the following solution will have the highest b.p
> a. 5.85% solution of sodium chloride
> b- 18% solution of glucose
> c- 6% solution of urea
> d- all have the same boiling point​




ans d


----------



## fatima habib

jamal said:


> . acquiesce
> a) renounce b) accept
> c) dislike d) reject
> . dissent
> a) differ b) join
> c) fix d) enjoin
> . excavate
> a) bury b) affect
> c.) exile d) unearth
> . commiserate
> a) scold b) appreciate
> c) console d) berate
> . burgeon
> a) multiply b) weaken
> c) lessen d) diminish
> . harangue
> a) accolade b) scold
> c) capture d) speak​


1.b
2.a
3.a
4.c
5.a
6.d


----------



## fatima habib

jamal said:


> 1. The matrix of the bone is composed of;
> a. Calcium phosphate
> b. Collagen
> c. Chitin
> d. Calcium carbonate ​#yes


its a.


----------



## fatima habib

jamal said:


> 1- which one of the following solution will have the highest b.p
> a. 5.85% solution of sodium chloride
> b- 18% solution of glucose
> c- 6% solution of urea
> d- all have the same boiling point​


its d.


----------



## fatima habib

jamal said:


> 1. Which of the following is incorrect regarding the first law of thermodynamics?
> a. It is the restatement of the principle of conservation of energy
> b. It is not applicable to any cyclic process
> c. It introduces the concept of entropy
> d. It introduces the concept of the internal energy
> ​#yes


b.


----------



## fatima habib

ayesha mushtaq said:


> AOA to every one.what should i do about homolytic and heterolytic fission?


i just want to tell you that you should bother about just fsc books.because i am a repeater and last year there were no a level mcq,s.the paper was so easy.mcat is an easy test but choices given for mcq's are so close.


----------



## fatima habib

e.g,1 mcq is
the right atrium recieves which blood from vana cavae?
1.oxygenated
2.de-oxygenated
3.both
4.none


----------



## faree

sorry 5.85% solution of sodium chloride has highest boiling point its answer is "a" #yes


----------



## faree

de-oxygenated


----------



## Nouman...

jamal said:


> . acquiesce
> a) renounce b) accept
> c) dislike d) reject
> . dissent
> a) differ b) join
> c) fix d) enjoin
> . excavate
> a) bury b) affect
> c.) exile d) unearth
> . commiserate
> a) scold b) appreciate
> c) console d) berate
> . burgeon
> a) multiply b) weaken
> c) lessen d) diminish
> . harangue
> a) accolade b) scold
> c) capture d) speak
> Were these asked in MCAT 2011?
> ​


----------



## Nouman...

fatima habib said:


> i just want to tell you that you should bother about just fsc books.because i am a repeater and last year there were no a level mcq,s.the paper was so easy.mcat is an easy test but choices given for mcq's are so close.


I think we should NECESSARILY do things given in syllabus.


----------



## fatima habib

yes its a and reason is that NaCl is electrolytic and it gives 2ions in solution that means double the number avogadro's particles.


----------



## fatima habib

fatima habib said:


> e.g,1 mcq is
> the right atrium recieves which blood from vana cavae?
> 1.oxygenated
> 2.de-oxygenated
> 3.both
> 4.none


ans is de-oxygenated.


----------



## fatima habib

Nouman... said:


> I think we should NECESSARILY do things given in syllabus.


yes,offcourse we should learn all syllabus that is given by uhs except a-level topics.


----------



## red rose

fatima habib said:


> yes,offcourse we should learn all syllabus that is given by uhs except a-level topics.


Since we are mcat repeaters, we should not take risks, if it was easy last time it doesnot means that it will be easy this time too.


----------



## h.a.

Red rose is totaly right we should not take any risk


----------



## anaya

fatima habib said:


> yes,offcourse we should learn all syllabus that is given by uhs except a-level topics.


 well i know last time test was easy. But there were some questions although very few from a levels too that caused my failure #dull. SO AS A SAFER SIDE, we ought to do all topics listed in syllabus ... nevertheless it's upto u.best of luckk #yes


----------



## anaya

red rose said:


> Since we are mcat repeaters, we should not take risks, if it was easy last time it doesnot means that it will be easy this time too.


 I hope this time they make test easier than before #rofl


----------



## fatima habib

anaya said:


> well i know last time test was easy. But there were some questions although very few from a levels too that caused my failure #dull. SO AS A SAFER SIDE, we ought to do all topics listed in syllabus ... nevertheless it's upto u.best of luckk #yes


if all of u focus fsc topics given by uhs syllabus.learn each word of fsc syllabus because a level mcq's were few that u can left.because toppers have also left about 9 or 10 mcq's.


----------



## fatima habib

h.a. said:


> Red rose is totaly right we should not take any risk


everybody should consult his/her academy teacher about last year paper and then share thier comments here then may be this solve the problem.


----------



## Life 4 u

I feel so tensed by all this situation. My biology sir says that if you know the paper you can do it. So it all depends upon hardwork and 99% Allah's blessings!! the repeaters in my class says that test was book based and one can do it if one has really worked hard.


----------



## jamal

not at all. These are just for practise.


----------



## jamal

3. The most rigid connective tissues are the;
a. Tendons
b. Ligaments
c. Cartilage
d. Bones​


----------



## jamal

fatima habib said:


> its d.


how?


----------



## jamal

Anyone who want to practice technical mcqs should visit this site . Hope you will love it #yes

Medical Entry Test Guide


----------



## h.a.

fatima habib said:


> everybody should consult his/her academy teacher about last year paper and then share thier comments here then may be this solve the problem.


 i consult my teachers if one year they are kind that does not mean they are going to give you ease every year they said everything is from sallybus then it is written in sallybus that what is homolytic fission etc etc #frown


----------



## ayesha mushtaq

we should learn all uhs syllabus and do not bother these rumors.


----------



## ayesha mushtaq

Chemotherapeutic agents that kill the microorganisms are
1.antibodies
2.antiseptics
3.antigens
4.antibiotics


----------



## ayesha mushtaq

which bacteria is found in large intestine?
1.facultative
2.aerobic
3.anaerobic
4.microaerophilic


----------



## ayesha mushtaq

Oral or vaginal thrush caused by
1.imperfect fungi
2.aspergillus fumigatus
3.e.coli
4.candida albicans


----------



## ayesha mushtaq

Average loss of blood during birth
1.250cm3
2.250cm2
3.300cm2
4.350cm3


----------



## Nouman...

Term Vaccination was discovered by
a) Edward Jenner
b) Louis Pasteur
c)Emil Fischer
d) Robert Koshland??


----------



## ayesha mushtaq

Lymph capillaries ultimately lead into 
1.siatic vein
2.hepatic vien
3.subclavin vien
4.illiac vien


----------



## ayesha mushtaq

Nouman... said:


> Term Vaccination was discovered by
> a) Edward Jenner
> b) Louis Pasteur
> c)Emil Fischer
> d) Robert Koshland??


may be its b.


----------



## jamal

ayesha mushtaq said:


> Lymph capillaries ultimately lead into
> 1.siatic vein
> 2.hepatic vien
> 3.subclavin vien
> 4.illiac vien


Hepatic vein


----------



## jamal

ayesha mushtaq said:


> Chemotherapeutic agents that kill the microorganisms are
> 1.antibodies
> 2.antiseptics
> 3.antigens
> 4.antibiotics


 Antiseptics


----------



## jamal

ayesha mushtaq said:


> Average loss of blood during birth
> 1.250cm3
> 2.250cm2
> 3.300cm2
> 4.350cm3


350


----------



## jamal

ayesha mushtaq said:


> Oral or vaginal thrush caused by
> 1.imperfect fungi
> 2.aspergillus fumigatus
> 3.e.coli
> 4.candida albicans


Aspergillus


----------



## jamal

ayesha mushtaq said:


> which bacteria is found in large intestine?
> 1.facultative
> 2.aerobic
> 3.anaerobic
> 4.microaerophilic


 Facultative may be


----------



## h.a.

ayesha mushtaq said:


> Lymph capillaries ultimately lead into
> 1.siatic vein
> 2.hepatic vien
> 3.subclavin vien
> 4.illiac vien


 its subclavin vein


----------



## h.a.

ayesha mushtaq said:


> Chemotherapeutic agents that kill the microorganisms are
> 1.antibodies
> 2.antiseptics
> 3.antigens
> 4.antibiotics


 antiseptics


----------



## Nouman...

ayesha mushtaq said:


> Chemotherapeutic agents that kill the microorganisms are
> 1.antibodies
> 2.antiseptics
> 3.antigens
> 4.antibiotics


 Antiseptics or antibiotics? Not sure #confused


----------



## Life 4 u

ayesha mushtaq said:


> Oral or vaginal thrush caused by
> 1.imperfect fungi
> 2.aspergillus fumigatus
> 3.e.coli
> 4.candida albicans


Candida albicans


----------



## red rose

ayesha mushtaq said:


> may be its b.


its A i think so bcoz he was the one who vaccinated a little boy from cow pox lesion obtained from cow so he termed it vaccination from vacca=cow.


----------



## red rose

anaya said:


> I hope this time they make test easier than before
> #rofl


But optimism is really rare in this world. I hope it will happen.#wink Now we should not talk that whether the test will be easy, very easy or damn hard. V all have plenty of time and let us all utilize in doing all the things present in sllaybus.... Obviously for safe side.


----------



## ayesha mushtaq

answers are subclavin vien,anaerobic bacteria,antibiotics,candida albicans,350cm3


----------



## ayesha mushtaq

anaerobic bacteria because it is e.coli bacteria that causes vitamin k production in our large intestine.


----------



## faree

Nouman... said:


> Term Vaccination was discovered by
> a) Edward Jenner
> b) Louis Pasteur
> c)Emil Fischer
> d) Robert Koshland??


b)Louis pasteur


----------



## faree

i think 4(antibiotics)


----------



## faree

candida albicans


----------



## faree

a parallel plate capacitor of capacitance C is charged using battery of emf V.After thecapacitor is charged ,battery is removed and distance between plates is doubled.Find new energy stored?
a)CV[SUP]2[/SUP]/2 b)CV[SUP]2[/SUP]/4 c)CV[SUP]2[/SUP] d)2CV[SUP]2[/SUP]


----------



## faree

1- A capacitor charges or discharges
a)rapidly b)linearly c)exponentially d)logrithmically
2- If charge capacitor is connected to earth,its charge
a)decreases b)increases c)remains same d)none


----------



## jamal

That's how enzymes work.#yes
Animation: How Enzymes Work


----------



## jamal

[h=3]Rigid Bodies[/h]The questions on rotational motion on 
Physics deal only with* rigid bodies. A rigid body is an object that retains its overall shape, meaning that the particles that make up the rigid body stay in the same position relative to one another. A pool ball is one example of a rigid body since the shape of the ball is constant as it rolls and spins. A wheel, a record, and a top are other examples of rigid bodies that commonly appear in questions involving rotational motion. By contrast, a slinky is not a rigid body, because its coils expand, contract, and bend, so that its motion would be considerably more difficult to predict if you were to spin it about.*#happy


----------



## jamal

The most confusing topic about counter current. You can check it here.

The Mammalian Kidney#roll


----------



## red rose

hey immunity and topics from homeostasis are really confusing.


----------



## red rose

anybody giving kpk test on 15 july????? i heard its really tough.....


----------



## ayesha mushtaq

mot theory is included in uhs syllabus or not?


----------



## ayesha mushtaq

Should we learn main headings of each unit or subheadings of uhs syllabus?


----------



## jamal

ayesha mushtaq said:


> Should we learn main headings of each unit or subheadings of uhs syllabus?


well repeaters should Please give their opinion in this concern.i also want to know this.


----------



## jamal

just read those definitions present in our textbooks and syllabus#yes It would be helpful


*Conceptual Vocabulary* NeuronNeurons are electrically excitable cells in the nervous system that process and transmit information.Central nervous systemThe central nervous system represents the largest part of the nervous system, including the brain and the spinal cord.Nervous tissueNervous tissue is composed of neurons, which transmit impulses, and the neuroglia, which assist propagation of the nerve impulse as well as provide nutrients to the neuron.Action potentialAn action potential is a spike of electrical discharge that travels along the membrane of a cell.Resting potentialThe resting potential of a cell is the membrane potential that would be maintained if there were no action potentials, synaptic potentials, or other active changes in the membrane potential.Membrane potentialMembrane potential is the electrical voltage across a cell's plasma membrane.DepolarizationDepolarization is a decrease in the absolute value of a cell's membrane potential.BrainThe brain or encephalon is the control center of the central nervous system.CerebrumThe telencephalon is the name for the forebrain, a large region within the brain to which many functions are attributed, which many people refer to as the cerebrum.Peripheral nervous systemThe peripheral nervous system resides or extends outside the central nervous system serving the limbs and organs.Somatic nervous systemThe somatic nervous system is the part of the peripheral nervous system associated with the voluntary control of body movements and with reception of external stimuli.Autonomic nervous systemThe autonomic nervous system is the part of the peripheral nervous system that acts as a control system, maintaining homeostasis in the body.Motor neuronMotor neurons begin in the central nervous system projecting their axons outside the CNS and directly or indirectly controlling muscles.Spinal cordThe spinal cord is a thin, tubular bundle of nerves that is an extension of the central nervous system from the brain, enclosed and protected by the bony vertebral column.Sympathetic nervous systemThe sympathetic nervous system is a branch of the autonomic nervous system, always active at a basal level and becoming more active during times of stress.Parasympathetic nervous systemIn a kind of complementary opposition to the sympathetic nervous system, the parasympathetic nervous system is the division of the autonomic nervous system that functions with actions that do not correspond to stress.DendriteDendrites are the branched projections of a neuron that act to conduct the electrical stimulation received from other neural cells to the cell body of the neuron.Potassium channelPotassium channels are the most common type of ion channel within the physiology.Sodium channelSodium channels are integral membrane proteins that conduct sodium ions through a cell's plasma membrane.Positive feedbackPositive feedback is a feedback system in which the system responds to the perturbation with activity in the same direction as the perturbation.MyelinMyelin is an electrically insulating phospholipid layer that surrounds the axons of many neurons.Nodes of RanvierNodes of Ranvier, also known as neurofibril nodes, are regularly spaced gaps in the myelin sheath around an axon or nerve fiber.Chemical synapseChemical synapses are specialized junctions through which the cells of the nervous system employ neurotransmitters to signal to each other and to non-neuronal cells such as those in muscles or glands.NeurotransmitterNeurotransmitters are chemicals that are used to relay, amplify and modulate signals between a neuron and another cell.Grey matterGrey matter is a major component of the central nervous system, consisting of nerve cell bodies, glial cells, capillaries, and short axons and dendrites.White matterWhite matter is composed of myelinated nerve cell processes, or axons, which connect various gray matter areas of the brain to each other.Neural networkA neural network refers to a network or circuitry of biological neurons.ReflexA reflex action is an automatic (involuntary) neuromuscular action elicited by a defined stimulus.Sensory neuronSensory neurons are nerve cells within the nervous system responsible for converting external stimuli from the organism's environment into nerve impulses relayed to the central nervous system.Fight-or-flight responseThe fight-or-flight response states that animals react to threats with a general discharge of the sympathetic nervous system.SomaThe soma, or perikaryon, is the bulbous end of a neuron, containing the cell nucleus.Afferent nerveAfferent neurons--otherwise known as sensory or receptor neurons--carry nerve impulses from receptors or sense organs toward the central nervous system.Efferent nerveEfferent nerves - otherwise known as motor or effector neurons - carry nerve impulses away from the central nervous system to effectors such as muscles or glands.Glial cellGlial cells, commonly called neuroglia, are non-neuronal cells that provide support and nutrition, maintain homeostasis, form myelin, and participate in signal transmission in the nervous system.Schwann cellSchwann cells are a variety of glial cell that mainly provide myelin insulation to axons in the peripheral nervous system.Reversal potentialIn a biological membrane, the reversal potential (or Nernst potential) of a particular ion is the membrane voltage at which there is no net flow of ions from one side of the membrane to the other.Saltatory conductionSaltatory conduction is the means by which action potentials are transmitted along myelinated nerve fibers.Neuromuscular junctionA neuromuscular junction is the synapse or junction of the axon terminal of a motoneuron with the motor end plate.AcetylcholineThe first neurotransmitter identified, the chemical compound acetylcholine is a neurotransmitter in both the peripheral nervous system and central nervous system.NorepinephrineEpinephrine and norepinephrine are fight or flight hormones released from the adrenal glands, which are also neurotransmitters in the central and sympathetic nervous systems.Cranial nervesCranial nerves are nerves that emerge directly from the brain in contrast to spinal nerves which emerge from segments of the spinal cord.Reflex arcA reflex arc is the neural pathway that mediates a reflex action.Limbic systemThe limbic system is the part of the human brain involved in emotion, motivation, and emotional association with memory.Parasympathetic ganglionParasympathetic ganglia are mostly small terminal ganglia or intramural ganglia lying near or within the organs they innervate.Axon hillockThe axon hillock is the anatomical part of a neuron that connects the cell body called soma to the axon.Neuron doctrineThe neuron doctrine is the now fundamental idea that neurons are the basic structural and functional units of the nervous system.HyperpolarizationHyperpolarization is any change in a cell's membrane potential that makes it more polarized.Synaptic vesicleSynaptic vesicles store the various neurotransmitters that are released during calcium-regulated exocytosis into the synaptic cleft of a synapse.Acetylcholine receptorAn acetylcholine receptor is an integral membrane protein that responds to the binding of the neurotransmitter acetylcholine.NeuropeptideA neuropeptide is any of the variety of peptides found in neural tissue. Examples include the endorphins and enkephalins.ReuptakeReuptake is the reabsorption of a neurotransmitter by the neurotransmitter transporter of a pre-synaptic neuron after it has performed its function of transmitting a neural impulse.Cerebrospinal fluidCerebrospinal fluid is a clear bodily fluid that occupies the subarachnoid space and the ventricular system around and inside the brain.HypothalamusLocated just below the thalamus, the hypothalamus links the nervous system to the endocrine system via the pituitary gland.Preganglionic fibersIn the autonomic nervous system, fibers from the CNS to the ganglion are known as preganglionic fibers.CholinergicA synapse is cholinergic if it uses acetylcholine as its neurotransmitter.Enteric nervous systemThe enteric nervous system is the part of the nervous system that directly controls the gastrointestinal system.MeningesThe meninges is the system of membranes which envelope the central nervous system.AstrocyteAstrocytes are characteristic star-shaped glial cells in the brain.OligodendrocyteOligodendrocytes are a variety of neuroglia whose main function is the myelination of axons exclusively in the central nervous system of the higher vertebrates.ElectrophysiologyElectrophysiology is the study of the electrical properties of biological cells and tissues.Choline acetyltransferaseCholine acetyltransferase is an enzyme which joins Acetyl CoA to choline, resulting in the formation of the neurotransmitter acetylcholine.CatecholamineCatecholamines are chemical compounds derived from the amino acid tyrosine containing catechol and amine groups.DopamineDopamine is a phenethylamine hormone and neurotransmitter. As a hormone, it inhibits the release of prolactin from the anterior lobe of the pituitary. As a neurotransmitter in the brain, it activates five types of receptors and their variants.SerotoninSerotonin is a monoamine neurotransmitter synthesized in serotonergic neurons in the central nervous system and enterochromaffin cells in the gastrointestinal tract.GABAGamma-aminobutyric acid (usually abbreviated to GABA) is the chief inhibitory neurotransmitter in the central nervous system and also in the retina.Synaptic plasticitySynaptic plasticity is the ability of the connection, or synapse, between two neurons to change in strength.G-protein-coupled receptorG-protein-coupled receptors are a large protein family of transmembrane receptors that sense molecules outside the cell and activate inside signal transduction pathways and, ultimately, cellular responses.Medulla oblongataThe medulla oblongata is the lower portion of the brainstem.Ventricular systemThe ventricular system is a set of structures in the brain continuous with the central canal of the spinal cord through which cerebrospinal fluid flows.CerebellumThe cerebellum is a region of the brain that plays an important role in the integration of sensory perception and motor control, using constant feedback on body position to fine-tune motor movements.Pineal glandThe pineal gland is a small endocrine gland in the brain which produces melatonin.Broca's areaBroca's area is a section of the human brain that is involved in language processing, speech production, and comprehension.GanglionA ganglion is a tissue mass composed mainly of somata and dendritic structures. They are often interconnected with each other to form a complex known as a plexus.Dorsal root ganglionThe dorsal root ganglion is a nodule on a dorsal root that contains cell bodies of neurons in afferent spinal nerves.Optic nerveThe optic nerve, also called cranial nerve II, is the nerve that transmits visual information from the retina to the brain.Spinal nerveThe term spinal nerve generally refers to one of 31 paired mixed nerves formed from dorsal and ventral roots and exiting from the vertebrae through the intervertebral foramen.TryptamineTryptamine is a monoamine alkaloid chemically related to the amino acid tryptophan, found in trace amounts in the brain and believed to play a role as a neuromodulator or neurotransmitter.Neurophysin IINeurophysin II is a carrier protein which binds vasopressin.EpithalamusThe epithalamus is a dorsal posterior segment of the diencephalon which includes the habenula, the stria medullaris and the pineal body._Advanced terms that may appear in context in MCAT passages_ Corpus callosumThe corpus callosum is a structure of the brain in the longitudinal fissure that connects the left and right cerebral hemispheres. It is the largest white matter structure in the brain.Dura materThe dura mater, or pachymeninx, is the tough and inflexible outermost of the three layers of the meninges surrounding the brain and spinal cord.AxoplasmAxoplasm is the cytoplasm within the axon of a neuron.AxolemmaThe axolemma is the membrane of a neuron's axon.NeurofilamentNeurofilaments are the intermediate filaments found specifically in neurons.Multipolar neuronA multipolar neuron is a type of neuron that possesses a single axon and many dendrites.Axon guidanceAxon guidance (also called axon pathfinding) describes the means by which neurons send out axons to reach the correct targets.Radial gliaRadial glial cells, also called Bergmann glia, are a pivotal cell type in the developing central nervous system involved in key developmental processes.Nicotinic acetylcholine receptorNicotinic acetylcholine receptors are ionotropic receptors that form ligand gated ion channels in cells' plasma membranes whose opening is triggered both by the neurotransmitter acetylcholine and also nicotine.Muscarinic acetylcholine receptorMuscarinic receptors are those membrane-bound acetylcholine receptors that are more sensitive to muscarine than to nicotine.Axoplasmic transportAxoplasmic transport, also called axonal transport, is responsible for movement of mitochondria, lipids, synaptic vesicles, proteins, and other cell parts to and from a neuron's cell body through the cytoplasm of its axon.Monoamine neurotransmitterMonoamine neurotransmitters, such as the catacholamines or melatonin, are neurotransmitters and neuromodulators that contain one amino group that is connected to an aromatic ring by a two-carbon chain.NAAGN-Acetylaspartylglutamate (NAAG) is the third most prevalent neurotransmitter in the nervous system.Metabotropic receptorMetabotropic receptors do not form an ion channel pore; rather, they are indirectly linked with ion-channels on the plasma membrane of the cell through signal transduction mechanisms.RhombencephalonThe rhombencephalon is a developmental categorization of portions of the central nervous system in vertebrates, sometimes called the hindbrain.PonsThe pons is a structure located on the brain stem rostral to the medulla oblongata, caudal to the midbrain, and ventral to the cerebellum.MesencephalonThe mesencephalon, or midbrain, is the middle of three vesicles that arise from the neural tube that forms the brain of developing animals.ProsencephalonThe prosencephalon (or forebrain) is the rostral-most portion of the brain.DiencephalonThe diencephalon is the region of the brain that includes the thalamus, hypothalamus, epithalamus, prethalamus or subthalamus and pretectum. It is derived from the prosencephalon.ThalamusThe thalamus is a pair and symmetric part of the brain constituting the main part of the diencephalon.Suprachiasmatic nucleusThe suprachiasmatic nucleus is a region of the brain, located in the hypothalamus, that is responsible for controlling endogenous circadian rhythms.Olfactory bulbThe olfactory bulb is a structure of the vertebrate forebrain involved in olfaction, the perception of odors.Brodmann areaA Brodmann area is a region in the brain cortex defined based on its cytoarchitecture, which is the organization of the cortex as observed when a tissue is stained for nerve cells.Primary auditory cortexThe primary auditory cortex is the region of the brain that is responsible for processing of auditory information.Parietal lobeThe parietal lobe is a lobe in the brain positioned above the occipital lobe and behind the frontal lobe which integrates sensory information from different modalities, particularly determining spatial sense and navigation.Olfactory nerveThe olfactory nerve is the first of twelve cranial nerves, transmitting sensory information arising from the sense of smell.Oculomotor nerveThe oculomotor nerve is the third of twelve paired cranial nerves which controls most of the eye movements, constriction of the pupil, and holding the eyelid open.Vestibulocochlear nerveThe vestibulocochlear nerve, also known as the auditory or acoustic nerve, is the eighth of twelve cranial nerves, and is responsible for transmitting sound and equilibrium information from the inner ear to the brain.Pyramidal cellA pyramidal cell is a multipolar neuron located in the hippocampus and cerebral cortex.Purkinje cellPurkinje cells are a class of GABAergic neuron located in the cerebellar cortex, some of the largest neurons in the human brain.EpendymaThe ependyma is the thin epithelial membrane lining the ventricular system of the brain and the spinal cord canal.PhenethylaminePhenethylamine is an alkaloid monoamine believed to function as a neuromodulator or neurotransmitter. It is biosynthesized from the amino acid phenylalanine by enzymatic decarboxylation.NeurotensinNeurotensin is a 13 amino acid neuropeptide that is implicated in the regulation of luteinizing hormone and prolactin release and has significant interaction with the dopaminergic system.NMDA receptorThe NMDA receptor is an ionotropic receptor for glutamate which allows flow of sodium ions and small amounts of calcium ions into the cell and potassium out of the cell.Neuropeptide YNeuropeptide Y is a peptide neurotransmitter found in the brain and autonomic nervous system that augments the vasoconstrictor effects of noradrenergic neurons.PinealocytePinealocytes are the main cells of the pineal gland which produce and secrete melatonin.Vagus nerveThe vagus nerve, the tenth cranial nerve, is the only nerve that starts in the brainstem. It extends through the jugular foramen, down below the head, to the neck, chest and abdomen.Occipital lobeThe occipital lobe is the visual processing center of the mammalian brain, containing most of the anatomical region of the visual cortex.Sympathetic trunkThe sympathetic trunk is a bundle of nerve fibers, a chain of ganglia, that runs from the base of the skull to the coccyx.Neural pathwayA neural pathway is a neural tract connecting one part of the nervous system with another, usually consisting of bundles of elongated, myelin insultated neurons, known collectively as white matter.Corticospinal tractThe corticospinal or pyramidal tract is a massive collection of axons that travel between the cerebral cortex of the brain and the spinal cord.Arachnoid materThe arachnoid mater is one of the three meninges. It is interposed between the more superficial dura mater and the deeper pia mater.Pia materThe pia mater is the delicate innermost layer of the meninges.Nissl bodyA Nissl body is a large granular body found in nerve cells. These are rough ER.Dendritic spineA dendritic spine is a small membranous extrusion that protrudes from a dendrite and forms one half of a synapse.Bipolar cellA bipolar cell is a type of neuron having two extensions, which is a specialized sensory neuron for the transmission of special senses.Satellite cellsSatellite cells are a type of glial cell lining the exterior surface of neurons in the peripheral nervous system and which also surround neuron cell bodies within ganglia.Chromaffin cellChromaffin cells are neuroendocrine cells found in the medulla of the adrenal gland and in other ganglia of the sympathetic nervous system, which secrete epinephrine, norepinephrine, and enkephalin into the bloodstream.Dopamine transporterThe dopamine transporter is a membrane spanning protein that binds the neurotransmitter dopamine and moves it from the synapse into a neuron.Norepinephrine transporterThe norephinephrine transporter is a transmembrane protein which transports the neurotransmitter norephinephrine from the synapse back to its vesicles for storage until later use.OctopamineOctopamine is a biogenic amine which is closely related to noradrenaline, and has a similar action to dopamine.Substance PThe tachykinin neuropeptide, substance P, has been associated in the regulation of mood disorders, anxiety, stress, reinforcement, neurogenesis, respiratory rhythm, neurotoxicity, nausea / emesis and pain.Spinal canalThe spinal canal or cavity is the space in the vertebrae through which the spinal cord passes.Reticular formationThe reticular formation is a part of the brain which is involved in stereotypical actions, such as walking, sleeping, and lying down.Optic chiasmThe optic chiasm is the part of the brain where the optic nerves partially cross.RhinencephalonThe rhinencephalon is a part of the brain involved with olfaction, which includes the olfactory bulb, the olfactory tract, the olfactory tubercle and striae, the anterior olfactory nucleus and parts of the amygdala and the piriform cortex.GyrusA gyrus is a ridge on the cerebral cortex, generally surrounded by one or more sulci.Alpha motor neuronAlpha motor neurons are large lower motor neurons of the brainstem and spinal cord which innervate extrafusal muscle fibers of skeletal muscle.Lower motor neuronLower motor neurons are the motor neurons connecting the brainstem and spinal cord to muscle fibers, bringing the nerve impulses out to the muscles.Motor unitA motor unit is a single alpha motor neuron and all of the corresponding muscle fibers it innervates.Gamma motor neuronGamma motor neurons are a component of the fusimotor system, the system by which the central nervous system controls muscle spindle sensitivity.Trigeminal nerveThe trigeminal nerve, the fifth cranial nerve, is responsible for sensation in the face.Facial nerveThe facial nerve, the seventh cranial nerve, controls the muscles of facial expression, and taste to the anterior two-thirds of the tongue and supplies preganglionic parasympathetic fibers to several head and neck ganglia.Granule cellGranule cells are tiny neurons found within the granular layer of the cerebellum, layer 4 of cerebral cortex, the dentate gyrus of the hippocampus, and in the olfactory bulb.Basket cellBasket cells are inhibitory GABAergic interneurons found in the molecular layer of the cerebellum which synapse on the cell bodies of Purkinje cells.Betz cellBetz cells are pyramidal cell neurons located within the fifth layer of the grey matter in the primary motor cortex.Renshaw cellRenshaw cells are inhibitory interneurons found in the gray matter of the spinal cord.Glial fibrillary acidic proteinGlial fibrillary acidic protein is an intermediate filament protein that is found in glial cells such as astrocytes.Myelin basic proteinMyelin basic protein is a protein believed to be important in the process of myelination of nerves in the central nervous system.Myelin oligodendrocyte glycoproteinMyelin oligodendrocyte glycoprotein is a glycoprotein believed to be important in the process of myelinization of nerves in the central nervous system.Phenylethanolamine N-methyltransferasePhenylethanolamine N-methyltransferase is an enzyme found in the adrenal medulla that converts norepinephrine to epinephrine.Neurokinin AThe neuropeptide neurokinin A is a neurotransmitter with various roles roles in human physiology. It is produced by the same gene as substance P.AnandamideAnandamide, also known as AEA, is an endogenous cannabinoid neurotransmitter found in human organs, especially in the brain.Trochlear nerveThe trochlear nerve, the fourth cranial nerve, is a motor nerve that innervates a single muscle: the superior oblique muscle of the eye.Abducens nerveThe abducens nerve, the sixth cranial nerve, is a motor nerve that controls the movement of a single muscle, the lateral rectus muscle of the eye.Glossopharyngeal nerveThe glossopharyngeal nerve is the ninth cranial nerve, which exits the brainstem just rostral to the vagus nerve.Accessory nerveThe accessory nerve is a nerve that controls specific muscles of the neck, considered a cranial nerve because part of it originates in the brain.Hypoglossal nerveThe hypoglossal nerve is the twelfth cranial nerve, arising from the hypoglossal nucleus and emerging from the medulla oblongata in the preolivary sulcus separating the olive and the pyramid.


----------



## jamal

red rose said:


> hey immunity and topics from homeostasis are really confusing.


here is kidney topic
The Kidneys#happy


----------



## jamal

Here is the detailed immune system .Just read those topics mentioned in uhs syllabus to improve your concepts#happy

The Kidneys


----------



## h.a.

ayesha mushtaq said:


> Should we learn main headings of each unit or subheadings of uhs syllabus?


 i think sub headings are more important which they write as learning outcomes


----------



## Life 4 u

@ jamal: some of them are not in our books. should we do them too?? Am referring to the definitions which you have presented.


----------



## toxicdevil

When arre the admissions opening?


----------



## faree

we should learn subheadings


----------



## jamal

Life 4 u said:


> @ jamal: some of them are not in our books. should we do them too?? Am referring to the definitions which you have presented.


Not at all . I don't even read them. Don't even see them otherwise you will not remember those which we should know, so learn only those which is in our textbooks#yes


----------



## h.a.

toxicdevil said:


> When arre the admissions opening?


 they are opening in end of august


----------



## h.a.

which of following cant be polarized a) Xe b)Ne c)Ne d)Kr


----------



## jamal

Read only those definitions present in our book.#happy


*Conceptual Vocabulary* Immune systemThe immune system is a collection of mechanisms within the body that protects against disease by identifying and killing pathogens and tumor cells.Lymphatic systemThe lymphatic system is a complex network of lymphoid organs, lymph nodes, lymph ducts, tissues, lymph capillaries and lymph vessels that produce and transport lymph fluid from tissues to the circulatory system.PathogenA pathogen or infectious agent is a biological agent that causes disease or illness to its host.TumorA tumor is an abnormal growth or mass of tissue.InfectionAn infection is the detrimental colonization of a host organism by a foreign species.White blood cellWhite blood cells or leukocytes are cells of the immune system which defend the body against both infectious disease and foreign materials.AntigenAn antigen or immunogen is a molecule that stimulates an immune response.AntibodiesAntibodies or immunoglobulins are proteins used by the immune system to identify and neutralize foreign objects, such as bacteria and viruses.Innate immune systemThe innate immune system comprises the cells and mechanisms that defend the host from infection by other organisms, in a non-specific manner.InflammationInflammation is the complex biological response of vascular tissues to harmful stimuli, such as pathogens, damaged cells, or irritants.Complement systemThe complement system is a biochemical cascade which helps clear pathogens from an organism consisting of a number of small proteins found in the blood, normally circulating as inactive zymogens.Adaptive immune systemThe adaptive immune response provides the vertebrate immune system with the ability to recognize and remember specific pathogens.T cellT cells are lymphocytes which play a central role in cell-mediated immunity which can be distinguished from other lymphocyte types, such as B cells and NK cells by the presence of a special receptor on their cell surface.Cell-mediated immunityNot involving antibodies, cell-mediated immunity is an immune response involving the activation of macrophages, natural killer cells, cytotoxic T-lymphocytes, and the release of various cytokines in response to an antigen.Natural killer cellNatural killer cells are a form of cytotoxic lymphocyte which constitute a major component of the innate immune system.Humoral immunityThe humoral immune response is the aspect of immunity that is mediated by antibodies, produced by the cells of the B lymphocyte lineage.B cellB cells are lymphocytes that play a large role in the humoral immune response.Plasma cellPlasma cells are cells of the immune system that secrete large amounts of antibodies.Memory B cellMemory B cells are a B cell sub-type that are formed following primary infection. They remember the same pathogen for faster antibody production in future infectionsAllergyAllergy is an abnormal reaction to a substance foreign to the body that is acquired, predictable and rapid.AllergenAn allergen is a nonparasitic antigen capable of stimulating a type I hypersensitivity reaction in atopic individuals.Lymph nodeLymph nodes are components of the lymphatic system that contain white blood cells and act as filters or traps for foreign particles.Lymph vesselLymph vessels are thin walled, valved structures that carry lymph.Neutrophil granulocyteNeutrophils are the most abundant type of white blood cells, phagocytes that quickly congregate at a focus of infection, attracted by cytokines expressed by activated endothelium, mast cells and macrophages.CytokineCytokines are a family of small, signaling proteins and glycoproteins particularly important in both innate and adaptive immune responses.PhagocyteA phagocyte is a cell that ingests and destroys foreign matter such as microorganisms or debris.MacrophageMonocytes and macrophages are phagocytes, acting in both innate immunity as well as cell-mediated immunity of vertebrate animals.Eosinophil granulocyteEosinophil granulocytes are white blood cells of the immune system that are responsible for combating infection by parasites in vertebratesAntigen presentationAntigen presentation is a process in the body's immune system by which macrophages, dendritic cells and other cell types capture antigens and then show them for recognition by T-cells.Major histocompatibility complexThe major histocompatibility complex (MHC) is a large gene family found in most vertebrates, the most gene-dense region of the mammalian genome, which plays an important role in the immune system, autoimmunity, and reproductive success.T cell receptorThe T cell receptor is a molecule found on the surface of T lymphocytes that is generally responsible for recognizing antigens bound to major histocompatibility complex molecules.T helper cellWith no cytotoxic or phagocytic activity, T helper cells are a sub-group of lymphocytes playing an important role in establishing and maximizing the capabilities of the immune system.Cytotoxic T cellA cytotoxic T cell belongs to a sub-group of T lymphocytes which are capable of inducing the death of infected somatic or tumor cells.Regulatory T cellRegulatory T cells, sometimes known as suppressor T cells, act to suppress activation of the immune system and thereby maintain immune system homeostasis and tolerance to self-antigens.EpitopeAn epitope is the part of a macromolecule that is recognized by the immune system, specifically by antibodies, B cells, or T cells.Thoracic ductThe thoracic duct is the largest lymphatic vessel in the body, collecting most of the lymph in the body and draining into the systemic circulation at the left subclavian veinSpleenThe spleen is an organ located in the abdomen of the human body, where it carries out immune functions as well as functions concerned with the destruction of old red blood cells.Autocrine signallingAutocrine signalling is a form of hormonal signalling in which a cell secretes a hormone, or chemical messenger, that binds to receptors on the same cell.Paracrine signallingParacrine signaling is a form of cell signaling in which the target cell is close to the signal releasing cell.HistamineHistamine is a biogenic amine involved in local immune responses as well as regulating physiological function in the gut and acting as a neurotransmitter.Mast cellA mast cell is a resident cell of several types of tissues and contains many granules rich in histamine and heparin.MonocyteA monocyte is a leukocyte that protects against blood-borne pathogens and moves quickly to sites of infection in the tissues. These cells are identified in stained smears by their large bilobate nucleus.MHC class IA primary classes of major histocompatibility complex molecules, MHC class I molecules are found on almost every nucleated cell of the body.MHC class IIMHC Class II molecules are found only on a few specialized cell types, including macrophages, dendritic cells and B cells, all of which are antigen-presenting cells.Antigen processingAntigen processing is a biological process that prepares antigens for presentation to special cells of the immune system called T lymphocytes.Immunoglobulin EImmunoglobulin E, a type of antibody, plays an important role in allergy and has also been implicated in immune system responses to most parasitic worms.Immunoglobulin GBuilt of two heavy chains and two light chains, immunoglobulin G is the most abundant immunoglobulin, constituting 75% of serum immunoglobulins in humansMonoclonal antibodiesMonoclonal antibodies are antibodies that are identical because they are produced by one type of immune cell that are all clones of a single parent cell.Reticuloendothelial systemThe reticuloendothelial system consists of the phagocytic cells located in reticular connective tissue, primarily monocytes and macrophages.ThymusThe thymus is an organ located in the upper anterior portion of the chest cavity just behind the sternum. It is of central importance in the maturation of T cells.InterleukinInterleukins are a group of cytokines that were first seen to be expressed by leukocytes as a means of communication.Basophil granulocyteThe least common of the granulocytes, basophils degranulate to release histamine, the proteoglycans heparin and chondroitin, and proteolytic enzymes.DegranulationDegranulation is a cellular process that releases antimicrobial cytotoxic molecules from secretory vesicles called granules found inside some cells.GranuleA granule can be any structure barely visible by light microscopy. The term is most often used to describe a secretory vesicle.GranulocyteGranulocytes are a category of white blood cells characterised by the presence of granules in their cytoplasm.Dendritic cellDendritic cells are immune cells with branched projections whose main function is to process antigen material and present it on the surface to other cells of the immune system.Antigen-presenting cellAn antigen-presenting cell is a cell that displays foreign immunogen material complexed with MHC on its surface. T-cells may recognize this complex using their T-cell receptor.Heavy chainA heavy chain is the large polypeptide subunit of an antibody.Light chainA light chain is the small polypeptide subunit of an antibody.Polyclonal antibodyPolyclonal antibodies are antibodies that are derived from different B-cell lines.AutoantibodyAn autoantibody is an antibody manufactured by the immune system that is directed against one or more of the individual's own proteins.Immune toleranceImmune tolerance is the process by which the immune system does not attack an antigen.Central toleranceCentral tolerance is the mechanism by which newly developing T cells and B cells are rendered non-reactive to self.Reticular connective tissueReticular connective tissue is a type of loose irregular connective tissue with a network of fibers that form a soft skeleton to support lymphoid organs such as lymph nodes, red bone marrow, thymus, and spleen.LymphokineLymphokines are a subset of cytokines that are produced by a type of immune cell known as a lymphocyte.Immunoglobulin superfamilyThe immunoglobulin superfamily is a large group of cell surface and soluble proteins that are involved in the recognition, binding, or adhesion processes of cells.OpsoninAn opsonin is any molecule that acts as a binding enhancer for the process of phagocytosis, for example, by coating the negatively-charged molecules on the membrane.ChemokineChemokines are a family of small cytokines characterized by the presence of four cysteine residues in conserved locations that are key to forming their 3-dimensional shape.InterferonInterferons (IFNs) are natural proteins produced by the cells of the immune system of most vertebrates in response to challenges by foreign agents such as viruses, bacteria, parasites and tumor cells.Respiratory burstRespiratory burst is the rapid release of reactive oxygen species from different types of cells._Advanced terms that may appear in context in MCAT passages_ Specific granulesSpecific granules are a secretory vesicles found exclusively in cells of the immune system called granulocytes. They are also known as secondary granules.Complement membrane attack complexThe membrane attack complex is typically formed on the surface of intruding pathogenic bacterial cells as a result of the activation of the complement system.HistiocyteA histiocyte is a monocyte derived tissue macrophage cell.MicrogliaMicroglia are a type of glial cell that act as the immune cells of the central nervous system, acting as phagocytes, cleaning up CNS debris.Gamma/delta T cellsGamma/delta T cells represent a small subset of T cells that possess a distinct type of T cell receptor (TCR) on their surface.Complementarity determining regionA [complementarity] determining region is a short amino acid sequence found in the variable domains of antigen receptor proteins that complements an antigen.VJ recombinationV(D)J recombination is a mechanism that occurs in vertebrates to randomly selects and assembles segments of genes encoding specific proteins with important roles in the immune system.Immunoglobulin AImmunoglobulin A is an antibody which is the main immunoglobulin found in mucous secretions.Immunoglobulin MImmunoglobulin M is a basic antibody that is present on B cells. It is the primary antibody against A and B antigens on red blood cells.Immunoglobulin allotypeAn immunoglobulin allotype is the allele of the antibody chains found in the individual.Somatic hypermutationSomatic hypermutation is a mechanism inside cells that diversifies the receptors that the immune system uses to recognize antigens.Peyer's patchesPeyer's patches are secondary lymphoid organs which are aggregations of lymphoid tissue usually found in the lowest portion of the small intestine in humansCytokine stormA cytokine storm is a potentially fatal immune reaction consisting of a positive feedback loop between cytokines and immune cells.Leukocyte extravasationLeukocyte extravasation refers to the movement of leukocytes from the circulatory system into the interstitial fluid, towards the site of tissue damage or infection.Major basic proteinMajor basic protein is a 117-residue protein that predominates in eosinophil granulesa which is a potent enzyme against helminths and is toxic towards bacteria and mammalian cells in vitro.EicosanoidEicosanoids are signaling molecules derived from omega-3 or omega-6 fats. They exert complex control over many bodily systems, especially in inflammation, immunity and as messengers in the central nervous system.Prostaglandin
A prostaglandin is any member of a group of lipid compounds containing 20 carbon atoms, including a 5-carbon ring, which are derived enzymatically from fatty acids and have important functions in the animal body.


----------



## Life 4 u

krypton??


----------



## jamal

*Conceptual Vocabulary* Simple harmonic motionSimple harmonic motion is the motion of a simple oscillator.PendulumA pendulum is an object that is attached to a pivot point so it can swing freely.AmplitudeThe amplitude is a nonnegative scalar measure of a wave's magnitude of oscillation, the magnitude of the maximum disturbance in the medium during one wave cycle.FrequencyFrequency is the measurement of the number of occurrences of a repeated event per unit of time.SpringA spring is a flexible elastic object used to store mechanical energy usually made out of hardened steel.BobA bob is the weight on the end of a pendulum.OscillationOscillation is the variation of some measure about a central value (often a point of equilibrium) or between two or more different states.Harmonic oscillatorA harmonic oscillator is a system which, when displaced from its equilibrium position, experiences a restoring force proportional to the displacement.HertzThe hertz is the SI unit of frequency. Its base unit is the cycle per second.DampingDamping is any effect that tends to reduce the amplitude of oscillations of an oscillatory system.Periodic functionA periodic function is a function that repeats its values after some definite period has been added to its independent variable.PeriodicityPeriodicity is the quality of occurring at regular intervals or periods in time or space.PhaseThe phase of an oscillation or wave is the fraction of a cycle corresponding to an offset in the displacement from a specified reference point at time t = 0.VibrationVibration refers to mechanical oscillations about an equilibrium point. The oscillations may be periodic such as the motion of a pendulum or random such as the movement of a tire on a gravel road.ResonanceResonance is the tendency of a system to oscillate at maximum amplitude at a certain frequency.Small-angle approximationThe small-angle approximation is a useful simplification of the laws of trigonometry which is only approximately true for finite angles, but correct in the limit as the angle approaches zero.IsochronousIsochronous means having an equal time difference or occurring simultaneously.Double pendulumA double pendulum is a system of two simple pendulums on a common mounting which move in anti-phase.
 

 


----------



## jamal

Chemistry




*Conceptual Vocabulary* Periodic tableThe periodic table of the chemical elements is a tabular method of displaying the chemical elements credited to Russian chemist Dmitri Mendeleev in 1869.Chemical elementA chemical element is a type of atom that is defined by its atomic number; that is, by the number of protons in its nucleus.Atomic numberThe atomic number or proton number is the number of protons found in the nucleus of an atom.GroupA group, also known as a family, is a vertical column in the periodic table of the chemical elements.ElectronegativityElectronegativity is a chemical property which describes the power of an atom to attract electrons towards itself.Ionization energyThe ionization energy of an atom or molecule is the energy required to remove one mole of electrons from one mole of isolated gaseous atoms or ions.Chemical symbolA chemical symbol is an abbreviation or short representation of the name of a chemical element, generally assigned in relation to its Latin name.Noble gasThe noble gases are the elements in group 18 of the periodic table. It is also called helium family or neon family.Transition metalThe term transition metal commonly refers to any element in the d-block of the periodic table, including zinc, cadmium and mercury. This corresponds to groups 3 to 12 on the periodic table.Electron affinityThe electron affinity of an atom or molecule is the energy required to detach an electron from a singly charged negative ion or, inversely, the energy released when an electron is attached to a neutral atom or molecule.Dmitri MendeleevDimitri Mendeleev (1834 - 1907) was a Russian chemist credited as being the primary creator of the first version of the periodic table of elements.Atomic massThe atomic mass is the mass of an atom at rest.Alkali metalThe alkali metals are a series of elements comprising Group 1 of the periodic table: lithium (Li), sodium (Na), potassium (K), rubidium (Rb), caesium (Cs), and francium (Fr).Alkaline earth metalThe alkaline earth metals are a series of elements comprising Group 2 of the periodic table: beryllium (Be), magnesium (Mg), calcium (Ca), strontium (Sr), barium (Ba) and radium (Ra).HalogenThe halogens are a series of nonmetal elements from Group 17 of the periodic table, comprising fluorine, F; chlorine, Cl; bromine, Br; iodine, I; and astatine, At.Mass numberThe mass number is the number of nucleons in an atomic nucleus.Atomic mass unitThe unified atomic mass unit (u), or dalton (Da), is defined to be one twelfth of the mass of an unbound atom of the carbon-12 nuclide, at rest and in its ground state.s-blockThe s-block of the periodic table of elements consists of the first two groups: the alkali metals and alkaline earth metals, plus hydrogen and helium.p-blockThe p-block of the periodic table of the elements consists of the last six groups minus helium.Atomic radiusThe somewhat hazily defined physical property known as atomic radius represents a reasonable attempt to quantify the size of atoms and ions, based both on experimental measurements and calculational methods._Advanced terms that may appear in context in MCAT passages_ d-blockThe d-block of the periodic table of the elements consists of those periodic table groups that contain elements in which, in the atomic ground state, the highest-energy electron is in a d-orbital.LanthanideThe lanthanide series comprises the 15 elements with atomic numbers 57 through 71, from lanthanum to lutetium.ActinideThe actinide series encompasses the 15 chemical elements that lie between actinium and lawrencium on the periodic table, with atomic numbers 89 - 103.Rare earth elementRare earth elements and metals are a collection of sixteen chemical elements in the periodic table, namely scandium, yttrium, and fourteen of the fifteen lanthanoids (excluding promethium), which naturally occur on the Earth.f-blockThe f-block of the periodic table of the elements consists of those elements (sometimes referred to as the inner transition elements) for which, in the atomic ground state, the highest-energy electrons occupy f-orbitals.ChalcogenThe chalcogens are the name for the periodic table group 16 in the periodic table. It is sometimes known as the oxygen family.
 

 


----------



## jamal

Proteins


*Conceptual Vocabulary* ProteinProteins are large organic compounds made of amino acids arranged in a linear chain and joined together by peptide bonds between the carboxyl and amino groups of adjacent amino acid residues.Amino acidAn amino acid is a molecule that contains both amine and carboxyl functional groups. In biochemistry, this term is often used to refer to the select group of specific forms that serve as the building blocks of proteins.EnzymeEnzymes are proteins that catalyze chemical reactions.Peptide bondA peptide bond is a chemical bond that is formed between two amino acids when the carboxyl group of one molecule reacts with the amino group of the other molecule, releasing a molecule of water.Primary structureThe primary structure of a biological molecule is the exact specification of its atomic composition and the chemical bonds connecting those atoms, including stereochemistry.PeptidePeptides are short polymers formed from the linking, in a defined order, of alpha-amino acids.Tertiary structureThe tertiary structure of a protein or any other macromolecule is its three-dimensional structure, as defined by the atomic coordinates.Quaternary structureThe quaternary structure of a protein is the arrangement of multiple folded protein molecules in a multi-subunit complex.Globular proteinGlobular proteins, or spheroproteins are one of the two main protein classes, comprising globelike proteins that are more or less soluble in aqueous solutions.Alpha helixThe alpha helix is a common motif in the secondary structure of proteins, a right-handed coiled conformation, resembling a spring, in which every backbone N-H group donates a hydrogen bond to the backbone carbonyl group of the amino acid four residues earlier.Secondary structureThe secondary structure of a protein is the general three-dimensional form of local segments of biopolymers such as proteins and nucleic acids.Active siteThe active site of an enzyme contains the catalytic and binding sites.Negative feedbackNegative feedback feeds part of a system's output, inverted, into the system's input; generally with the result that fluctuations are attenuated.Competitive inhibitionCompetitive inhibition is a form of enzyme inhibition where binding of the inhibitor to the enzyme prevents binding of the substrate and vice versa.Enzyme kineticsEnzyme kinetics is the study of the rates of chemical reactions that are catalysed by enzymes.Membrane transport proteinA membrane transport protein is a protein involved in the movement of ions, small molecules, or macromolecules, such as another protein across a biological membrane.GlycoproteinGlycoproteins are proteins that contain oligosaccharide chains covalently attached to their polypeptide backbones.Side chainA side chain in organic chemistry and biochemistry is a part of a molecule that is attached to a core structure.Essential amino acidAn essential amino acid or indispensable amino acid is an amino acid that cannot be synthesized de novo, and therefore must be supplied in the diet.Isoelectric pointThe isoelectric point is the pH at which a particular molecule or surface carries no net electrical charge.ZwitterionA zwitterion is a chemical compound that is electrically neutral but carries formal positive and negative charges on different atoms.Protein foldingProtein folding is the physical process by which a polypeptide arranges into its characteristic three-dimensional structure.Beta sheetThe beta-pleated sheet is a major form of regular secondary structure in proteins along with the alpha helix. This form of secondary structure consists of strands connected laterally by three or more hydrogen bonds, forming a generally twisted, pleated sheet.Enzyme catalysisEnzyme catalysis is the catalysis of chemical reactions by proteins.SubstrateA substrate is a molecule upon which an enzyme acts.Protein complexA protein complex is a group of two or more associated proteins formed by protein-protein interaction that is stable over time.PhosphorylationPhosphorylation is the addition of a phosphate group to a protein molecule or a small molecule.ProteomicsProteomics is the large-scale study of proteins.Enzyme inhibitorEnzyme inhibitors are molecules that bind to enzymes and decrease their activity.Enzyme activatorEnzyme activators are molecules that bind to enzymes and increase their activity.ProteaseA protease is any enzyme that conducts proteolysis, that is, begins protein catabolism by hydrolysis of the peptide bonds that link amino acids together in the polypeptide chain.NucleaseA nuclease is an enzyme capable of cleaving the phosphodiester bonds between the nucleotide subunits of nucleic acids.Disulfide bondA disulfide bond is a single covalent bond derived from the coupling of thiol groups.Non-competitive inhibitionNon-competitive inhibition is a type of inhibition that reduces the maximum rate of a chemical reaction without changing the apparent binding affinity of the catalyst for the substrate.Fibrous proteinFibrous proteins, also called scleroproteins, are long filamentous protein molecules that form one of the two main classes of tertiary structure protein, the other being globular proteins.CollagenCollagen is the main protein of connective tissue in animals and the most abundant protein in mammals, making up about 25% of the total protein content.ProteomeThe term proteome refers all the expressed proteins in an organism at a given time point under defined conditions.Post-translational modificationPost-translational modification is the chemical modification of a protein after its initial synthesis on a ribosome. It is one of the later steps in protein biosynthesis for many proteins.Native stateThe native state of a protein is its operative or functional form.N-terminusThe N- or amino-terminus refers to the end of a protein or polypeptide terminated by an amino acid with a free amine group.C-terminusThe C- or carboxyl-terminus of a protein or polypeptide is the end of the amino acid chain terminated by a free carboxyl group.Linus PaulingLinus Pauling (1901 - 1994) was an American quantum chemist and biochemist who pioneered the application of quantum mechanics to chemistry in describing the nature of chemical bonds. He also made important contributions to crystal and protein structure determination.Salt bridgeThe term salt bridge denotes a relatively weak ionic bond between positively and negatively charged side-chains of proteins.Protein kinaseA protein kinase is an enzyme that modifies other proteins by chemically adding phosphate groups to them, ie. phosphorylation.Michaelis-Menten kineticsDescribing the kinetics of many enzymes, the Michaelis-Menten model is valid only when the concentration of enzyme is much less than the concentration of substrate and when the enzyme is not allosteric.Protein targetingProtein targeting or sorting is the mechanisms by which a cell transports proteins to the appropriate positions in the cell or outside of it.Signal patchA protein signal patch contains information to send a given protein to the indicated location in the cell. It is made up of amino acid residues that are distant to one another in the primary sequence, but come close to each other in the tertiary structure of the folded protein.Signal peptideA signal peptide is a short peptide chain that directs the post-translational transport of a protein.ProteoglycanProteoglycans represent a special class of glycoproteins that are heavily glycosylated.LysozymeLysozyme is an enzyme that damages bacterial cell walls by catalyzing hydrolysis of 1,4-beta-linkages between N-acetylmuramic acid and N-acetyl-D-glucosamine residues in a peptidoglycan and between N-acetyl-D-glucosamine residues in chitodextrins.Mixed inhibitionMixed inhibition refers to a combination of two different types of reversible enzyme inhibition - competitive inhibition and uncompetitive inhibition.Enzyme assayEnzyme assays are laboratory methods for measuring enzymatic activity, which are vital for the study of enzyme kinetics and enzyme inhibition.Carrier proteinCarrier proteins are proteins that transport a specific substance or group of substances across intracellular compartments or in extracellular fluids or else across the cell membrane.KeratinKeratins are a family of fibrous structural proteins which are tough and insoluble, forming the hard but nonmineralized structures found in reptiles, birds, amphibians and mammals.


----------



## jamal

1. Which of the following does not help to make up the cytoskeleton? 
A: microfilaments 
B: microtubules 
C: intermediate fibers 
D: ribosomes2. What is the name for an enzyme secreted in an inactive form? 
A: cryogen 
B: cytogen 
C: zymogen 
D: zytogen3. What is the name of the process whereby prokaryotes divide?A: binary fission 
B: binary fusion 
C: binary collision 
D: binary occlusion4. What is it called when a single zygote divides into 2 embryos, resulting in identical twins?A: heterozygotic twins 
B: monozygotic twins 
C: polyzygotic twins 
D: homozygotic twins5. What is the name for the rhythmic movements of the involuntary muscles that move food through the body?A: catharsis 
B: peritonitis 
C: peristalsis 
D: sepsis6. What is the name of the enzyme produced in the pancreas that hydrolyzes specific peptide bonds and converts chymotrypsinogen to chymotrypsin? 
A: chymosin 
B: tryptophan 
C: trymsin 
D: trypsin7. What is the name of the vein that transports glucose and other sugars that are absorbed in digestion to the liver? 
A: renal vein 
B: hepatic occludal vein 
C: carotid vein 
D: hepatic portal vein8. What is a heterozygous organism?A: an organism that carries one allele 
B: an organism that carries two different alleles 
C: an organism that carries no alleles 
D: an organism that carries two identical alleles9. What is the name for the existence of more than one phenotypic forms in a population? 
A: polymorphism 
B: heteromorphism 
C: homomorphism 
D: monomorphism10. What is another name for the evolution of a new species?A: individuation 
B: devolution 
C: mass production 
D: speciationAnswer Key1. D. Ribosomes are part of a cell.2. C. It is important to know the names of all the major types of enzymes.3. A. _Fission_ means to break apart.4. B. _Monozygotic_ literally means 'one zygote.'5. C. There are a number of disorders that can disrupt the process of peristalsis.6. D. It is important to know the names of all the major enzymes.7. D. It is important to know the names of all the major veins.8. B. A heterozygous organism carries multiple different alleles.9. A. The word _polymorphism_ literally means 'many forms.'10. D. The word _species_ is contained within speciation.​


----------



## ayesha mushtaq

[h=6]An alpha particle is the same as
A. A helium nucleus
B. A high speed electron
C. A hydrogen nucleus
D. Electromagnetic radiation of short wavelenghth[/h]


----------



## ayesha mushtaq

[h=6]Dimensions of
Linear Momentum / Angular Momentum ???
A. L-1
B. M-1
C. T-1
D. ML2T-1[/h]What r the Dimensions of Tangential Velocity / Angular Velocity = ______ ???
[h=6]A. L-1
B. T-1
C. L
D. T[/h]


----------



## ayesha mushtaq

[h=6]What causes a moving body to resist a change in its state of motion?
A. Its acceleration
B. Its inertia
C. Its speed
D. Its weight[/h]


----------



## ayesha mushtaq

[h=6]In young's double slit exp, yellow light is replaced by red. The fringe width will
a. Decrease
b. Increase
c. Remain unchange
d. Becomes zero[/h]
[h=6]Stability of ionic compound is due to 
a) electro negativity
b) lattice energy
c) sublimation energy
d) electron affinity[/h]


----------



## ayesha mushtaq

[h=6]The constancy of e/m ratio for electron shows that 
a. Electron mass is 1/1837th of proton
b. Electrons are universal particals of all matters 
c. Electrons are produced in discharge tube only 
d. None of above
[/h]
[h=6]Which of the following is not a hydrogen nucles?
a. the proton b. the neutron 
c. the deuteron d. the triton[/h]
[h=6]The degree of unstauration of fat or oil is measured by 
a. Acidified KMNO4	b. Iodine Number
c. Bromine water d. Both b and c
[/h]
[h=6]An ac voltmetr reads 220 V its peak value is :
255 V,340V,311.1V,300V[/h]


----------



## jamal

ayesha mushtaq said:


> *An alpha particle is the same as
> A. A helium nucleus
> B. A high speed electron
> C. A hydrogen nucleus
> D. Electromagnetic radiation of short wavelenghth*


Helium nucleus


----------



## jamal

Reproduction topics

Sexual Reproduction


----------



## jamal

Enzymes#yes

Animation: How Enzymes Work

Activation energy http://www.mhhe.com/physsci/chemistry/essentialchemistry/flash/activa2.swf

competitive inhibitor Competitive inhibition | Flash simulation, Animation, Illustration, Picture, Diagram

noncompetitive inhibitor Tutorial 6.1 Enzyme Catalysis

Feedback inhibition http://www.mcgrawhill.ca/school/applets/abbio/quiz/ch06/feedback_inhibition_of_.swf


----------



## faree

A:helium nucleus


----------



## faree

B:inertia


----------



## jamal

The chest cage of man is supported by number of ribs;
a. Twenty four only
b. Twelve pairs
c. Ten pairs
d. Both a & b​


----------



## jamal

during bone fracture the mass of clotted blood is called;
a. Remodeling
b. Hematoma
c. reduction
d. Bony callus​


----------



## jamal

When muscles contract;
a. Sarcomeres increases in size
b. Myosin slides past actin
c. The "H-zone" disappears
d. Calcium is taken up calcium storage sites​


----------



## faree

The vapour pressure of a liquid in a closed container depends on which of the following?????????????
A)volume above liquid B)amount of liquid present C)temperature D)intermolecular forces


----------



## faree

The valency ,ionization energy,electron affinity and electronegativity of elements are related to its????????
A)atomic number B)properties C)atomic weight D)family group


----------



## Nouman...

Can anybody tell me the difference between the protein, polypeptide and amino acids hormones? (as in Number of aminoacids)


----------



## jamal

faree said:


> The vapour pressure of a liquid in a closed container depends on which of the following?????????????
> A)volume above liquid B)amount of liquid present C)temperature D)intermolecular forces


Intermolecular forces


----------



## jamal

faree said:


> The valency ,ionization energy,electron affinity and electronegativity of elements are related to its????????
> A)atomic number B)properties C)atomic weight D)family group


 ATOMIC NUMBER MAY BE


----------



## jamal

​- the unit of energy is
a-watt
b-killowatt hour
c-newton
d-poise​


----------



## jamal

​-the dimensions of volume of liquid flowing per second is
a-L3
b-L3T-1
c-L3T
d-ML3T-1​


----------



## jamal

-newton calculated that velocity of the sound in air at S.T.P equal to
a-280m/s
b-250m/s
c-300m/s
d-322m/s​


----------



## jamal

_​_ Spermatogenesis is requires the presence of
a. Testosterone
b. Progesterone
c. Cortisone
d. Estrogen​


----------



## jamal

​ During oogenesis , each diploid cell produces
a. Four functional eggs
b. Two functional eggs & two polar bodies
c. One functional egg and three polar bodies
d. Four functional polar bodies​


----------



## jamal

Genital herpes is caused by;
a. Virus
b. Mycobacterium
c. Treponema
d. Neisseria​


----------



## jamal

Nouman... said:


> Can anybody tell me the difference between the protein, polypeptide and amino acids hormones? (as in Number of aminoacids)


 ​A peptide is a shorter molecule formed from the linking, of α-amino acids while proteins are composed of polypetides; hence, it is longer. A peptide can be composed of less than 50 amino acids, while a protein hormone is composed of more than 50 amino acid.


----------



## jamal

Neuron stucture

Neurons / Neuroglial Cells


----------



## jamal

Lipid bilayer

http://www.sci.uidaho.edu/med532/neurons_neuroglial_cells_module1.htm


----------



## yampire

this unfair weight-age distribution is annoying me


----------



## jamal

During a negative BETA decay 
a. an atomic electron is ejected
b. an electron which is already present within the nucleus is ejected
c. a neutron in the nucleus decays emitting an electron
d. a part of binding energy of nucleus is converted into an electron​


----------



## jamal

X- rays have the energy of order of
a. 10eV
b. 106eV
v. infinity
d. zero​#confused


----------



## jamal

A particle left no tracks in a cloud chamber , did not register on a GEIGER MULLER TUBE a failed to make a zinc sulphide screen glow. it was most likely
a. a proton
b. a neutron
c. an alpha particle
d. an electron​


----------



## Fatima Hassan

During oogenesis , each diploid cell produces
a. Four functional eggs
b. Two functional eggs & two polar bodies
c. One functional egg and three polar bodies
d. Four functional polar bodies
it is c​
​


----------



## Fatima Hassan

jamal said:


> When muscles contract;
> a. Sarcomeres increases in size
> b. Myosin slides past actin
> c. The "H-zone" disappears
> d. Calcium is taken up calcium storage sites​


c- the H zone disappears


----------



## Nouman...

@yampire. Have they confirmed the weightage pattern?


----------



## Nouman...

jamal said:


> A particle left no tracks in a cloud chamber , did not register on a GEIGER MULLER TUBE a failed to make a zinc sulphide screen glow. it was most likely
> a. a proton
> b. a neutron
> c. an alpha particle
> d. an electron​


I think its neutron because its uncharged. #yes


----------



## Fatima Hassan

ayesha mushtaq said:


> *What causes a moving body to resist a change in its state of motion?
> A. Its acceleration
> B. Its inertia
> C. Its speed
> D. Its weight*


 B. its inertia


----------



## Nouman...

When is uhs' seminar going to be held? anyone knows?


----------



## Fatima Hassan

ayesha mushtaq said:


> *In young's double slit exp, yellow light is replaced by red. The fringe width will
> a. Decrease
> b. Increase
> c. Remain unchange
> d. Becomes zero*
> 
> 
> *Stability of ionic compound is due to
> a) electro negativity
> b) lattice energy
> c) sublimation energy
> d) electron affinity*


 1st is b. fringe width will increase
2nd is. b lattice energy


----------



## Fatima Hassan

AoA. can anyone please send me an animation link or any link to make me understand slide filament model please. thnx #happy


----------



## Fatima Hassan

faree said:


> 1- A capacitor charges or discharges
> a)rapidly b)linearly c)exponentially d)logrithmically
> 2- If charge capacitor is connected to earth,its charge
> a)decreases b)increases c)remains same d)none


 1st one is c) exponentially (i thnk)#confused
and 2nd one is a) decreases


----------



## faree

Nouman... said:


> Can anybody tell me the difference between the protein, polypeptide and amino acids hormones? (as in Number of aminoacids)


a peptide having molecular mass upto 10,000 is called polypeptide
a peptide having molecular mass more than 10,000 is called protein


----------



## faree

a particle is executing SHM of ampliutude 10cm. its time period of occilations i pi seconds.velocity of particle when it is 2cm from extreme position is
A)10cms[SUP]-1[/SUP] B)12cms[SUP]-1[/SUP] C)16 under root16cms [SUP]-1[/SUP] D)none


----------



## faree

two identical springs of spring constant 'k' are connected in series and then in parallel combinations.A mass 'm'is suspended from them.The ratio of their frequencies of vertical oscillations will be
A)1:4 B)1:2 C)4:1 D)2:1


----------



## jamal

Fatima Hassan said:


> AoA. can anyone please send me an animation link or any link to make me understand slide filament model please. thnx #happy


Mechanism of Filament Sliding

Muscles

http://www.wiley.com/college/pratt/0471393878/student/animations/actin_myosin/actin_myosin.swf

hope this would help 

this one is best animation#yesAnimation: Sliding filament theory | Wellcome Trust

http://highered.mcgraw-hill.com/novella/MixQuizProcessingServlet


----------



## shahzaibdx

jamal said:


> well repeaters should Please give their opinion in this concern.i also want to know this.


i am repeater i obtained 812 marks in entrance test 
there is not a single question out of syllabus or book just focus on f.sc books 
entry test requires higher understanding


----------



## myctoRule

shahzaibdx said:


> i am repeater i obtained 812 marks in entrance test
> there is not a single question out of syllabus or book just focus on f.sc books
> entry test requires higher understanding


Thanks for sharing your experience but can you explain me more about your statement of higher understanding because I have heard that theres a lot of memorization in FSC, so do we need to do the same thing or conceptual study along with some memorization is better for MCAT?


----------



## sikander

Assalam-o-Aliakum!
guys I am new at this forum,I have obtained 395 marks in part I and now i am preparing for UHS entry test from kips#happy


----------



## jamal

sikander said:


> Assalam-o-Aliakum!
> guys I am new at this forum,I have obtained 395 marks in part I and now i am preparing for UHS entry test from kips#happy


 Waliakum aslam. we welcome you friend. Now just concentrate on syllabus from fsc books to get success .By the way which campus and sessions you joined?


----------



## jamal

which one is not true for cloning
a. asexual reproduction
b. reproduction into new individuals
c. mitosis
d. exact copy of parents​


----------



## jamal

the percentage of potassium in humans is about
a. 0.25
b.0.15
c.0.03

d. 0.35​


----------



## jamal

all of the following are the minor bio elements except
a. Ca
b. P
c. Mg
d. Fe​


----------



## jamal

. every enzyme by its specifity recognizes and reacts with a special chemical substance called
a. co- factors
b .metal activators
c. substrate
d. co enzyme​


----------



## jamal

*Just read the relevant definitions to get benefited*#yes*

Conceptual Vocabulary* EcologyEcology is the scientific study of systems of living organisms and the interactions among organisms and between the organisms and their environment.Earth's atmosphereEarth's atmosphere is a layer of gases surrounding the planet Earth and retained by the Earth's gravity.EcosystemAn ecosystem is a natural unit consisting of all plants, animals and micro-organisms in an area functioning together with all the non-living physical factors of the environment.HabitatHabitat is the area where a particular species lives.BiosphereThe term biosphere was coined by geologist Eduard Suess in 1875, which he defined as the place on earth's surface where life dwells.BiomassIn ecology, biomass refers to the cumulation of life that is possibly living matter. That is, it is the total living biologica, usually measured per square metre or square kilometre.BiomeA biome is a major geographical area of ecologically similar communities of plants, animals, and soil organisms, often referred to as ecosystems. Biomes are defined based on factors such as plant structures, leaf types, and other factors like climate.TundraTundra is an area where the tree growth is hindered by low temperatures and short growing seasons.PermafrostPermafrost soil is soil at or below the freezing point of water for two or more years.TaigaTaiga is a biome characterized by coniferous forests. It is the world's largest terrestrial biome.Food chainFood chains, food webs and/or food networks describe the feeding relationships between species in an ecological community.Primary productionPrimary production is the production of organic compounds from atmospheric or aquatic carbon dioxide, principally through the process of photosynthesis, with chemosynthesis being much less important.Ecological nicheA niche is a term describing the relational position of a species or population in its ecosystem, describing how an organism or population responds to the distribution of resources and competitorsHeterotrophA heterotroph is an organism that requires organic substrates to get its carbon for growth and development.AutotrophAn autotroph is an organism that produces complex organic compounds from simple inorganic molecules and an external source of energy, such as light or chemical reactions of inorganic compounds.Ecological successionEcological succession refers to more-or-less predictable and orderly changes in the composition or structure of an ecological community.Primary successionPrimary succession is a type of ecological succession of plant life which occurs in an environment in which new substrate, devoid of vegetation and usually lacking soil, is depositedPioneer speciesA pioneer species is a species which colonizes previously uncolonized land, usually leading to ecological succession.BiodiversityBiodiversity is the variation of life forms within a given ecosystem, biome or for the entire Earth.Secondary successionSecondary succession is the type of ecological succession of plant life started by an event such as a forest fire or hurricane that reduces an already established ecosystem.Continental shelfThe continental shelf is the extended perimeter of each continent and associated coastal plain, which is covered during interglacial periods such as the current epoch by relatively shallow seas and gulfsIntertidal zoneThe intertidal zone, also known as the littoral zone, in marine aquatic environments is the area of the foreshore and seabed that is exposed to the air at low tide and submerged at high tide.Kelp forestsRecognized as one of the most productive and dynamic ecosystems on Earth, kelp forests are formed by brown macroalgae of the order Laminariales.Carbon cycleThe carbon cycle is the biogeochemical circuit by which carbon is exchanged between the biosphere, geosphere, hydrosphere, and atmosphere of the Earth.DecomposerDecomposers, or saprotrophs, are organisms that consume dead organisms, carrying out the natural process of decomposition.CommunityA community is an assemblage of populations of different species, interacting with one another.Climax vegetationClimax vegetation is the vegetation which establishes itself on a given site for given climatic conditions in the absence of anthropic action after a long time.Species richnessSpecies richness is the simplest measure of biodiversity and is simply a count of the number of different species in a given area.Carrying capacityThe equilibrium maximum of the population of an organism is known as the ecosystem's carrying capacity for that organism.K-strategistsK-strategists are organisms that grow slowly and usually require parenting until maturity, such as whales.Abiotic componentsAbiotic components are non-living chemical and physical factors in the environment.EcozoneAn ecozone or biogeographic realm is the largest scale biogeographic division of the earth's surface based on the historic and evolutionary distribution patterns of plants and animals.EcoregionAn ecoregion, sometimes called a bioregion, is the next smallest ecologically and geographically defined area beneath realm or ecozone.Benthic zoneThe benthic zone is the lowest level of a body of water such as an ocean or a lake.Biogeochemical cycleA biogeochemical cycle is a circuit or pathway by which a chemical element or molecule moves through both biotic and abiotic compartments of an ecosystem.Foundation speciesA foundation species is a dominant primary producer in an ecosystem both in terms of abundance and influence.Ecological pyramidAn ecological or trophic pyramid is a graphical representation designed to show the biomass or productivity at each trophic level in a given ecosystem.Community ecologyCommunity ecology is a subdiscipline of ecology which studies the distribution, abundance, demography, and interactions between coexisting populations.Competitive exclusion principleThe competitive exclusion principle is a theory which states that two species competing for the same resources cannot stably coexist.InsolationInsolation is a measure of solar energy received on a given surface area in a given time. Within ecology, it is commonly expressed in kilowatt-hours per square meter per day.BiotaBiota is the total collection of organisms of a geographic region or a time period, from local geographic scales and instantaneous temporal scales all the way up to whole-planet and whole-timescale spatiotemporal scales.BiotopeA biotope is an area of uniform environmental conditions providing a living place for a specific biological community of plants and animals.Photic zoneThe photic or euphotic zone is the depth of the water, whether in a lake or an ocean, that is exposed to sufficient sunlight for photosynthesis to occur.ThermoclineThe thermocline, sometimes called a metalimnion, is a layer within a body of water or air where the temperature changes rapidly with depth.Lentic system ecologyLentic system ecology is the study of the biotic and abiotic interactions within still continental waters.EthologyEthology is the scientific study of animal behavior, and a branch of zoology.Fixed action patternA fixed action pattern is an instinctive behavioral sequence that is indivisible and runs to completion.MicroclimateA microclimate is a local atmospheric zone where the climate differs from the surrounding area.Eugenius WarmingEugenius Warming (1841 - 1924) was a Danish botanist and a main founding figure of the scientific discipline of ecology.LithosphereThe lithosphere is the solid outermost shell of a rocky planet. On the Earth, the lithosphere includes the crust and the uppermost mantle.HydrosphereA hydrosphere in physical geography describes the collective mass of water found on, under, and over the surface of a planet.HydrosereA hydrosere is a plant succession which occurs in a freshwater lake._Advanced terms that may appear in context in MCAT passages_ Pelagic zoneThe pelagic zone is the part of the open sea or ocean that is not near the coast.Neritic zoneThe neritic zone spans from the low-tide line to the edge of the continental shelf in oceans.Fitness landscapeFitness landscapes or adaptive landscapes are used to visualize the relationship between genotypes, or phenotypes, and reproductive success.Nitrate reductaseNitrate reductase enzymes are a group of enzymes which reduce nitrate to nitrite.Trophic dynamicsTrophic dynamics is the system that describes the position that an organism occupies in a food chain - what it eats and what eats it.Trophic cascadeTrophic cascades occur when predators in a food chain suppress the abundance of their prey, thereby releasing the next lower trophic level from predation.Lotic system ecologyLotic system ecology is the study of the biotic and abiotic interactions within flowing continental waters.LithosereA lithosere is a plant succession that begins life on a newly exposed rock surface, such as one left bare as a result of glacial retreat, tectonic uplift as in the formation of a raised beach, or volcanic eruptions.Seral communityA seral community is an intermediate stage found in ecological succession in an ecosystem advancing towards its climax community.EutrophicationEutrophication means an increase in chemical nutrients, typically compounds containing nitrogen or phosphorus, in an ecosystem.GeophysiologyGeophysiology is the study of interaction among living organisms on the Earth operating under the hypothesis that the Earth itself acts as a single living organism (Gaia).Charles Sutherland EltonCharles Sutherland Elton (1900 - 1991) was an English biologist credited with establishing modern population ecology.Autogenic successionAn autogenic succession describes a succession where the stimulus for change is an internal one.Allogenic successionAn allogenic succession describes a succession where the stimulus for change is an external one.HNLCHNLC is a term used in marine ecology to describe areas of the ocean where the number of phytoplankton are low in spite of high macro-nutrient concentrations.Lotka-Volterra equationThe Lotka-Volterra equations, also known as the predator-prey equations, are a pair of first order, non-linear, differential equations frequently used to describe the dynamics of two species interactions, one a predator and one its prey.
 


----------



## jamal

*Conceptual Vocabulary* Nuclear physicsNuclear physics is the branch of physics concerned with the nucleus of the atom.Radioactive decayRadioactive decay is the process in which an unstable atomic nucleus loses energy by emitting radiation in the form of particles or electromagnetic waves.RadiationRadiation in nuclear physics describes energy in the form of waves or moving subatomic particles.Alpha particleAlpha particles consist of two protons and two neutrons bound together into a particle identical to a helium nucleus.Nuclear fissionNuclear fission is the splitting of the nucleus of an atom into lighter nuclei often producing photons in the form of gamma rays, free neutrons and other subatomic particles as by-products.Nuclear fusionNuclear fusion is the process by which multiple atomic particles join together to form a heavier nucleus.Beta decayIn nuclear physics, beta decay is a type of radioactive decay in which an electron or a positron is emitted.Beta particleBeta particles are high-energy, high-speed electrons or positrons emitted by certain types of radioactive nuclei.Alpha decayAlpha decay is a type of radioactive decay in which an atomic nucleus emits two protons and two neutrons bound together into a particle identical to a helium nucleus.Gamma rayGamma rays are forms of electromagnetic radiation of a specific frequency produced from sub-atomic particle interaction, such as electron-positron annihilation and radioactive decay.Half-lifeThe half-life of a quantity, subject to exponential decay, is the time required for the quantity to decay to half of its initial value.DeuteriumDeuterium, also called heavy hydrogen, is a stable isotope of hydrogen with a natural abundance in the oceans of Earth of approximately one atom in 6500 of hydrogen.TritiumTritium is a radioactive isotope of hydrogen with a nucleus containing one proton and two neutrons.AntineutrinoAntineutrinos, the antiparticles of neutrinos, are neutral particles produced in nuclear beta decay.Electron captureElectron capture, sometimes called inverse beta decay, is a decay mode for isotopes that will occur when there are too many protons in the nucleus of an atom and insufficient energy to emit a positron.Exponential decayA quantity is said to be subject to exponential decay if it decreases at a rate proportional to its value.Carbon-14Carbon-14 is a radioactive isotope of carbon. Its nucleus contains 6 protons and 8 neutrons.Nuclear transmutationNuclear transmutation is the conversion of one chemical element or isotope into another, which occurs through nuclear reactions.Uranium-235Uranium-235 is an isotope of uranium that differs from the element's other common isotope, uranium-238, by its ability to cause a rapidly expanding fission chain reaction, i.e., it is fissile.Enriched uraniumEnriched uranium is a sample of uranium in which the percent composition of uranium-235 has been increased through the process of isotope separation.Nuclear forceThe nuclear force or residual strong force is the force between two or more nucleons. It is responsible for binding of protons and neutrons into atomic nuclei.BecquerelThe becquerel is the SI derived unit of radioactivity equal to one nucleus decay per second.Positron emissionPositron emission is a type of beta decay, sometimes referred to as beta plus decay.Proton emissionProton emission, also known as proton radioactivity, is a type of radioactive decay in which a proton is ejected from a nucleus.Neutron emissionNeutron emission is a type of radioactive decay in which an atom contains excess neutrons and a neutron is simply ejected from the nucleus.Heavy waterHeavy water is water which contains a higher proportion than normal of the isotope deuterium as deuterium oxideor as deuterium protium oxide.NucleosynthesisNucleosynthesis is the process of creating new atomic nuclei from preexisting nucleons.Critical massA critical mass is the smallest amount of fissile material needed for a sustained nuclear chain reaction.Control rodA control rod is a rod made of chemical elements capable of absorbing many neutrons without fissioning themselves. They are used in nuclear reactors to affect the rate of fission.NucleonA nucleon is a collective name for two baryons: the neutron and the proton.Strong interactionThe strong interaction is today understood to represent the interactions between quarks and gluons as detailed by the theory of quantum chromodynamics.CurieThe curie is a unit of radioactivity which is roughly the activity of 1 gram of the radium isotope 226Ra.Neutron moderatorIn nuclear engineering, a neutron moderator is a medium which reduces the velocity of fast neutrons, thereby turning them into thermal neutrons capable of sustaining a nuclear chain reaction.FissileIn nuclear engineering, a fissile material is one that is capable of sustaining a chain reaction of nuclear fission.Plutonium-239Plutonium-239 is an isotope of plutonium. It is one of the three fissile isotopes used for the production of nuclear weapons and in nuclear reactors as a source of energy, the others being uranium-235 and uranium-233.Magic numberIn nuclear physics, a magic number is a number of nucleons, either protons or neutrons, such that they are arranged into complete shells within the atomic nucleus.Island of stabilityThe island of stability is a term from nuclear physics that describes the possibility of elements with particularly stable magic numbers of protons and neutrons.Decay chainThe decay chain refers to the radioactive decay of different discrete radioactive decay products as a sequential series of transformations.Neutron temperatureThe neutron temperature, also called the neutron energy, indicates a free neutron's kinetic energy, usually given in electron volts.Stellar nucleosynthesisStellar nucleosynthesis is the collective term for the nuclear reactions taking place in stars to build the nuclei of the heavier elements.Nuclear reactionA nuclear reaction is a process in which two nuclei or nuclear particles collide to produce products different from the initial particles.Breeder reactorA breeder reactor is a nuclear reactor that consumes fissile and fertile material at the same time as it creates new fissile material.Liquid drop modelThe liquid drop model is a model in nuclear physics which treats the nucleus as a drop of incompressible nuclear fluid made of nucleons held together by the strong nuclear force.Shell modelThe nuclear shell model is a model of the atomic nucleus which uses the Pauli principle to describe the structure of the nucleus in terms of energy levels.Cluster decayCluster decay is the nuclear process in which a radioactive atom emits an array of neutrons and protons.Isomeric transitionIsomeric transition is a radioactive decay process that occurs where a nucleus in an excited meta state emits a gamma ray, which returns the nucleus to the ground state.Free neutronA free neutron is a neutron that exists outside of an atomic nucleus.Big Bang nucleosynthesisBig Bang nucleosynthesis refers to the production of nuclei other than those of the normal, light isotope of hydrogen during the early phases of the universe.Cosmic ray spallationCosmic ray spallation is a form of naturally occurring nuclear fission and nucleosynthesis due to the impact of cosmic rays on an object.


----------



## jamal

*Conceptual Vocabulary* NucleophileA nucleophile is a reagent that forms a chemical bond to its reaction partner, the electrophile, by donating both bonding electrons.ElectrophileAn electrophile is a reagent attracted to electrons that participates in a chemical reaction by accepting an electron pair in order to bond to a nucleophile.Lone pairA lone pair is a valence electron pair without bonding or sharing with other atoms.Substitution reactionIn a substitution reaction, a functional group in a particular chemical compound is replaced by another group.Leaving groupA leaving group is an atom or group of atoms that detaches from a chemical substance.HeterolysisHeterolysis is chemical bond cleavage of a neutral molecule generating a cation and an anion in which the two electrons that make up the bond are assigned to the same fragment.Nucleophilic substitutionNucleophilic substitution is a fundamental class of reaction in which an electron rich nucleophile selectively attacks the positive charge of an atom bound to the leaving group which subsequently departs.Electrophilic additionAn electrophilic addition reaction is an addition reaction where, in a chemical compound, a pi bond is removed by the creation of two new covalent bonds.SolvolysisSolvolysis is a special type of nucleophilic substitution where the nucleophile is a solvent molecule.Grignard reactionThe Grignard reaction is an organometallic chemical reaction involving alkyl- or aryl-magnesium halides with electrophiles.Nucleophilic additionA nucleophilic addition reaction is a reaction where a pi bond is removed by creating two new covalent bonds by the addition of a nucleophile.Nucleophilic aromatic substitutionA nucleophilic aromatic substitution is a reaction in organic chemistry in which the nucleophile displaces a leaving group, such as a halide, on an aromatic ring.PolarizabilityPolarizability is the relative tendency of a charge distribution, like the electron cloud of an atom or molecule, to be distorted from its normal shape by an external electric field.Nucleophilic acyl substitutionNucleophilic acyl substitution describes the substitution reaction involving nucleophiles and acyl compounds.Inductive effectThe inductive effect in chemistry is an experimentally observable effect of the transmission of charge through a chain of atoms in a molecule by electrostatic induction.Alpha effectThe alpha effect refers to the increased nucleophilicity of a molecule due to the presence of an adjacent atom with lone pair electrons.Polar effectThe polar effect or electronic effect in chemistry is the effect exerted by a substituent on modifying electrostatic forces operating on a nearby reaction center._Advanced terms that may appear in context in MCAT passages_ NucleofugeA nucleofuge is a leaving group which retains the lone pair from its previous bond with another species.ElectrofugeA electrofuge is a leaving group which does not retain the lone pair from its previous bond with another species.Mesomeric effectThe mesomeric effect or resonance effect describes the electron withdrawing or releasing properties of substituents based on relevant resonance structure.Vicarious nucleophilic substitutionVicarious nucleophilic substitution in organic chemistry is a special type of nucleophilic aromatic substitution in which a nucleophile replaces hydrogen and not an expected substituent like a halogen.
 

 


----------



## sikander

jamal said:


> Waliakum aslam. we welcome you friend. Now just concentrate on syllabus from fsc books to get success .By the way which campus and sessions you joined?


johar town campus and 2nd july session


----------



## sikander

jamal said:


> which one is not true for cloning
> a. asexual reproduction
> b. reproduction into new individuals
> c. mitosis
> d. exact copy of parents​


b is correct one


----------



## sikander

are these questions and definations are according to UHS syllabus


----------



## shahzaibdx

myctoRule said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience but can you explain me more about your statement of higher understanding because I have heard that theres a lot of memorization in FSC, so do we need to do the same thing or conceptual study along with some memorization is better for MCAT?


no need to memorize scientist names or year of discovery or table 
especially for biology don not miss the statement under diagram and the word in bracket


----------



## jamal

sikander said:


> are these questions and definations are according to UHS syllabus


 questions are according to syllabus but as far as definations are concerned so these are just so as to find only those which are not in our books directly . otherwise many definations are junk especially in biology #happy


----------



## jamal

the non-competitive inhibitors for m enzyme inhibitor complex by reacting its
a, active site
b. binding site
c. other than active site
d. catalytic site​


----------



## jamal

the soluble sap of nucleus is called
a. matrix
b. nucleoplasm
c. cytosol
d. ground substance​


----------



## jamal

the un-controlled cell division in the form of cancer ,tumor&metastasis is related to
a. meiosis
b. multiple fission
c. mitosis
d. binary fission​#yes


----------



## jamal

the tendency of tallness,obesity,small testes with no sperms at ejaculation and under development of secondary sex character is related to one of the syndrome
a. mongolism
b . turners
c. klinefilters
d. down syndrome​


----------



## jamal

​Evolution


*Conceptual Vocabulary* EvolutionEvolution is the change in the inherited traits of a population from generation to generation.SelectionUnder selection, individuals with advantageous or adaptive traits tend to be more successful than their peers reproductively.SpeciationSpeciation is the evolutionary process by which new biological species arise.SpeciesA species is one of the basic units of biological classification, often defined as a group of organisms capable of interbreeding and producing fertile offspring.Natural selectionNatural selection is the process by which favorable traits that are heritable become more common in successive generations of a population of reproducing organisms, and unfavorable traits less common.Charles DarwinCharles Robert Darwin (1809 - 1882) was an English naturalist who proposed and provided scientific evidence that all species of life have evolved over time from one or a few common ancestors through the process of natural selection.Gene poolA gene pool is the complete set of unique alleles in a species or population.MicroevolutionMicroevolution is the occurrence of small-scale changes in allele frequencies in a population, over a few generations, also known as change at or below the species level.Divergent evolutionDivergent evolution occurs when two or more biological characteristics have a common evolutionary origin but have diverged over evolutionary time.Convergent evolutionConvergent evolution is the process whereby organisms not closely related, not monophyletic, independently evolve similar traits as a result of having to adapt to similar environments or ecological niches.Parallel evolutionParallel evolution is the independent evolution of similar traits, starting from a similar ancestral condition due to similar environments or other evolutionary pressures.CladisticsCladistics is a philosophy of classification that arranges organisms only by their order of branching in an evolutionary tree and not by their morphological similarity.CladeA clade is a taxonomic group of organisms comprising a single common ancestor and all the descendants of that ancestor.Adaptive radiationAdaptive radiation describes the rapid speciation of a single or a few species to fill many ecological niches.Reproductive isolationReproductive isolation is a category of mechanisms that prevent two or more populations from exchanging genes.ExtinctionExtinction is the cessation of existence of a species or group of taxa, reducing biodiversity.Founder effectThe founder effect is defined as the effect of establishing a new population by a small number of individuals, carrying only a small fraction of the original population's genetic variation.Molecular evolutionMolecular evolution is the process of evolution at the scale of DNA, RNA, and proteins.Stabilizing selectionStabilizing selection, also referred to as purifying selection, is a type of natural selection in which genetic diversity decreases as the population stabilizes on a particular trait value.Disruptive selectionDisruptive selection is a descriptive term used to describe changes in population genetics that simultaneously favor individuals at both extremes of the distribution.Directional selectionDirectional selection occurs when natural selection favors a single allele and therefore allele frequency continuously shifts in one direction.Negative selectionNegative selection is the selective removal of alleles that are deleterious.Balancing selectionBalancing selection refers to forms of natural selection which work to maintain genetic polymorphisms within a population.Peripatric speciationPeripatric speciation is a form of speciation in which new species are formed in isolated peripheral populations.Allopatric speciationAllopatric speciation, also known as geographic speciation, is the phenomenon where large biological populations are physically isolated by an extrinsic barrier and evolve intrinsic reproductive isolation.Parapatric speciationParapatric speciation is a form of speciation that occurs due to variations in mating frequency of a population within a continuous geographical area.Sympatric speciationSympatric Speciation is the genetic divergence of multiple populations inhabiting the same geographic region from a single parent species, such that those populations become different species.MimicryMimicry, also known as mimetism, describes a situation where one organism, the mimic, has evolved to share common outward characteristics with another organism, the model, through the selective action of a signal-receiver or dupe.Common descentA group of organisms is said to have common descent if they have a common ancestor.Jean-Baptiste LamarckJean-Baptiste Lamarck (1744 - 1829) was a French soldier, naturalist, academic and an early proponent of the idea that evolution occurred and proceeded in accordance with natural laws.******** is the genus that includes modern humans and their close relatives.Population geneticsPopulation genetics is the study of allele frequency distribution and change under the influence of the four evolutionary forces: natural selection, genetic drift, mutation and gene flow.Hardy-Weinberg principleThe Hardy-Weinberg principle states that the occurrence of a genotype, perhaps one associated with a disease, stays constant unless matings are non-random or inappropriate, or mutations accumulate.Allele frequencyAllele frequency is a measure of the relative proportion of an allele on a genetic locus.Genotype frequencyThe genotype frequency is the proportion of genotypes in a population.Genetic driftGenetic drift is the statistical effect that results from the influence that chance has on the survival of alleles, which may cause an allele, and the biological traits that it confers, to become more common or rare over successive generations.


----------



## jamal

Chemistry

*Conceptual Vocabulary* CarbocationA carbocation is an ion with a positively-charged carbon atom.Rearrangement reactionA rearrangement reaction is a broad class of organic reactions where the carbon skeleton of a molecule is rearranged to give a structural isomer of the original molecule.Reaction intermediateA reaction intermediate is a molecular entity with a lifetime appreciably longer than a molecular vibration that is formed from the reactants and reacts further to give the products of a chemical reaction.Markovnikov's ruleMarkovnikov's rule states that with the addition of hydrogen halide to an alkene, the acid hydrogen becomes attached to the carbon with the greatest number of hydrogens, and the halide group becomes attached to the carbon with the fewest numberIntramolecularIntramolecular in chemistry describes a process or characteristic limited within the structure of a single molecule; a property or phenomenon limited to the extent of a single molecule.Elimination reactionAn elimination reaction is a type of organic reaction in which two substituents are removed from a molecule in either a one or two-step mechanismSN1 reactionCommonly seen in reactions of secondary or tertiary alkyl halides, the SN1 reaction is a substitution reaction in organic chemistry that involves a carbocation intermediate.Structural isomerismStructural or constitutional isomerism is a form of isomerism in which molecules with the same molecular formula have atoms bonded together in different ordersTrigonal planarTrigonal planar is a molecular geometry with one atom at the center and three atoms at the corners of a triangle all in one plane.Friedel-Crafts alkylationFriedel-Crafts alkylation involves the alkylation of an aromatic ring and an alkyl halide using a strong Lewis acid catalyst.1,2-rearrangementA 1,2-rearrangement or shift is an organic reaction where a substituent moves from one atom to another atom in a chemical compound.HyperconjugationHyperconjugation is the stabilizing interaction that results from the interaction of the electrons in a sigma bond with an adjacent empty (or partially filled) non-bonding p-orbital or antibonding pi orbital to give an extended molecular orbital that increases the stability of the system.Neighbouring group participationNeighbouring group participation is the interaction of a reaction center with a lone pair of electrons in an atom or the electrons present in a sigma bond or pi bond.Non-classical ionNon-classical ions in organic chemistry are a special type of carbonium ions displaying delocalization of sigma bonds in 3-center-2-electron bonds of bridged systems.


----------



## jamal

*Conceptual Vocabulary* Electric fieldThe space surrounding a charged particle or in the presence of a time-varying magnetic field has a property called a electric field, which exerts force on other charged particles.Electric chargeElectric charge is a fundamental conserved property of some subatomic particles, which determines their electromagnetic interaction.CoulombThe coulomb is the SI unit of electric charge.Potential differenceElectrical potential difference is the voltage present between two points, or the voltage drop transversely over an impedance.VoltThe volt is the SI derived unit of electric potential difference or electromotive force.Coulomb's lawCoulomb's law states that the magnitude of the electrostatic force between two point electric charges is directly proportional to the product of the magnitudes of each charge and inversely proportional to the square of the distance between the charges.VoltageVoltage is the difference of electrical potential between two points of an electrical or electronic circuit, expressed in volts.Electrical energyElectrical energy refers to the energy due to the interaction of electric charges with an electric field, and the energy stored in that field.CapacitorA capacitor is an electrical device that can store energy in the electric field between a pair of closely spaced conductors.Point chargeA point charge is an idealized model of a charged particle as being located within a mathematical point with no dimensions.ElectrostaticsElectrostatics is the branch of physics that deals with the electrical phenomena which can be observed with stationary electric charges.Electric potentialElectric potential is the positional energy per unit of charge associated with a static electric field, typically measured in volts.Michael FaradayMichael Faraday was an English chemist and physicist who contributed significantly to the fields of electromagnetism and electrochemistry. He established the basis for the magnetic field concept in physics.Charge densityThe linear, surface, or volume charge density is the amount of electric charge in a line, surface, or volume, measured in coulombs per metre, square metre, or cubic metre, respectively.FaradThe farad is the SI unit of capacitance.DielectricA dielectric, or electrical insulator, is a substance that is highly resistant to the flow of an electric current.Elementary chargeThe elementary charge is the electric charge carried by a single proton, or equivalently, the negative of the electric charge carried by a single electron.Vector fieldA vector field is a construction in vector calculus which associates a vector to every point in a locally Euclidean space.Gauss's lawGauss's law gives the equivalence relation between any flux, e.g. of liquids, electric or gravitational, flowing out of any closed surface and the result of inner sources and sinks.PermittivityPermittivity is a physical quantity that describes how an electric field affects and is affected by a dielectric medium.Triboelectric effectThe triboelectric effect is a type of contact electrification in which certain materials become electrically charged after they come into contact with another different material and are then separated.Electric arcAn electric arc is an electrical breakdown of a gas which produces an ongoing plasma discharge, resulting from a current flowing through normally nonconductive media such as air.Gaussian surfaceA Gaussian surface is a closed two-dimensional surface through which a flux or electric field is to be calculated.Vacuum permittivityVacuum permittivity is a fundamental physical constant, connecting mechanical quantities to the units for electrical charge, for example in Coulomb's law._Advanced terms that may appear in context in MCAT passages_ Leyden jarThe Leyden jar is a device for storing electric charge invented in 1745. It was the first capacitor.Surface chargeSurface charge is the electric charge present at an interface, for instance, on the exterior of a semiconductor material, or for example, or on the outer fold of a protein.Relative static permittivityThe relative static permittivity of a material under given conditions is a measure of the extent to which it concentrates electrostatic lines of flux.Electric susceptibilityThe electric susceptibility of a dielectric material is a measure of how easily it polarizes in response to an electric field, which, in turn, determines the electric permittivity of the material.StatcoulombThe statcoulomb, franklin, or esu is the physical unit for electrical charge used in the centimetre-gram-second (cgs) electrostatic system of units.Polarization densityThe polarization density is the vector field that expresses the density of permanent or induced electric dipole moments in a dielectric material.
 

 


----------



## sikander

jamal said:


> the non-competitive inhibitors for m enzyme inhibitor complex by reacting its
> a, active site
> b. binding site
> c. other than active site
> d. catalytic site​


c is correct answer


----------



## sikander

jamal said:


> the soluble sap of nucleus is called
> a. matrix
> b. nucleoplasm
> c. cytosol
> d. ground substance​


c is correct answer


----------



## sikander

jamal said:


> the tendency of tallness,obesity,small testes with no sperms at ejaculation and under development of secondary sex character is related to one of the syndrome
> a. mongolism
> b . turners
> c. klinefilters
> d. down syndrome​


what a coincident this one is also "c"


----------



## Fatima Hassan

jamal said:


> the soluble sap of nucleus is called
> a. matrix
> b. nucleoplasm
> c. cytosol
> d. ground substance​


its b. nucleoplasm


----------



## amerhch

DATE 23RD SEPTEMBER? IF YES WHY SOOOO LATE.?


----------



## H.Junaid

*Request*

1 request plz if anyone tells answer of a question on this thread he should also tell the topic where he had read about tha.many students make trial shotand give wrong answers and beguile others plz the weak students should not give answers thanx


----------



## anaya

I took some fsc papers to improve them this year(both 1st n 2nd year) but i don't have an idea about when would i get their result. Shall i have to wait for first yr's result in order to know my new marks or i will be given my marks with fsc second yr. If somebody can help in this regard?


----------



## sikander

H.Junaid said:


> 1 request plz if anyone tells answer of a question on this thread he should also tell the topic where he had read about tha.many students make trial shotand give wrong answers and beguile others plz the weak students should not give answers thanx


 I think answer key should also be posted at the end


----------



## jamal

anaya said:


> I took some fsc papers to improve them this year(both 1st n 2nd year) but i don't have an idea about when would i get their result. Shall i have to wait for first yr's result in order to know my new marks or i will be given my marks with fsc second yr. If somebody can help in this regard?


\
Inshallah u shall get your complete result in second years result. My friend had the same thing previous year.#happy


----------



## jamal

Chemistry Questions with key.#yesCh .1

Entry test preparation | online mcq examination


----------



## jamal

Physics
Entry test preparation | online mcq examination


----------



## jamal

Biology books.

Entry test preparation | online mcq examination


----------



## jamal

This is experience of one of the premedical student named basit in his own words who is now succesful#yes

Hello everyone missed my tips. It's me back again to discuss some more things with you. Today I would like to tell you some of my experience with entry test and a bit more about how to prepare entry test.
Straight after getting through F.Sc class students get worried about where to prepare for entry test as was I.
Ok Let me tell you first what happened with me. I was confused up where to prepare for entry test at last decided to go to Punjab college. Long story short I always thought that people say that Kips is the best so why not try it.( thought that wasn't the case as I understood that on after solving the paper ). Then decided to go there and after a month I was more confused.
The paper was near and I was all hushed up didn't know anything what to do. The new full length test started at Kips and I stopped going there,

I preferred to stick a bit to books. So Just 15 days left and 8 books in hand looking
towards the sky for some help.


I decided to leave those books that I liked the most so left my lovely Physics. Skipping what happened to me I move toward you. Please start reading books when you have ample time to give a reading to all of them.


That is the last thing you need after clearing all the concepts if you don't do this seriously speaking you can lose 50 to 100 marks.


Someone interested in knowing what happened with me.
I got through the test with 90% though always remember that it wasn't the physics that gave me a hitch neither was it Biology nor chemistry rather it was English.

Wishing you do well in your test. ​
Regards
BASIT


----------



## anaya

jamal said:


> This is experience of one of the premedical student named basit in his own words who is now succesful#yes
> 
> ​


​Thanks for sharing this! I feel so relieved after reading this because i joined punjab college for et preparation but left it later because they were just wasting our time. The best thing to do is surely to stick to one's course books n REFRAIN from joining any academy. Btw where did u get this article from? I mean i want to know other people's experiences too? if u can share the website u have posted this note from?


----------



## jamal

anaya said:


> [/LEFT]
> Thanks for sharing this! I feel so relieved after reading this because i joined punjab college for et preparation but left it later because they were just wasting our time. The best thing to do is surely to stick to one's course books n REFRAIN from joining any academy. Btw where did u get this article from? I mean i want to know other people's experiences too? if u can share the website u have posted this note from?


 Yeah sure i also posted that website in one of the previous post. Here the site

Medical Entry Test Guide: Time to move Books


----------



## faree

soluble sap of nucleus:nucleoplasm
soluble sap of cytoplasm:cytosol


----------



## faree

two identical springs of spring constant 'k' are connected in series and then in parallel combinations.A mass 'm'is suspended from them.The ratio of their frequencies of vertical oscillations will be
A)1:4 B)1:2 C)4:1 D)2:1

ans) B


----------



## jamal

Friends ,do we have to study amino acid unit in detail? because in our book there are just three pages and there would be six questions from this unit. Anyone remember that what type of questions were asked in MCAT2011? Thanks


----------



## jamal

This is computer based sample test#yes as in this link


User


----------



## jamal

How to Prepare for the Test ?
..................................................................................................................................
There is no magical formula. Only rational considerations will genuinely help. You would be familiar with most of those considerations now that you have been writing tests and examinations for over 12 years ! Some generalizations, however, are useful to be reminded of. Some are listed below which are derived from the practical experiences of those who have gone through similar tests and those who have been involved in conducted and managing these tests.




Before and During the Test
..................................................................................................................................


Get a good night?s rest.
Do not change your eating habits, if possible.
Follow directions.
Do not become interested in your surroundings during the test.
Do not keep "one eye" on your friends and the "other" on the invigilator.
Your eyes should be fixed on the printed page, and your only objective should be to accomplish your task efficiently, with speed and accuracy.
Do not become impatient or discouraged if you cannot start at once effectively - most of us need a little warm up period for our concentration to reach peak level.
Be interested in yourself ( not your surroundings and buddies) Self interest leads to motivation to concentrate; remember, you are working for yourself and your future.
Do not rush too much: there is no prize for finishing early.


Why Use (MCQs) Test
..................................................................................................................................
People have different views about guessing. But there is difference between intelligent and calculated guessing and bluffing. We all tend to guess at most critical of times if we do not have a ready made answer. You may think of guessing answers only after you have finished all you could and left with "don?t knows". In this situation you could guess as long as it is a "calculated" and "educated" guess and not a wild guess. There are certain hints for positive guessing which come with practice. Ask your teacher to give you some practice in the class room. Remember though, you would be penalized through negative marks if your guess, wild or calculated, did not work.
A Positive Approach to Test Taking
..................................................................................................................................
Alongside the hints listed above, a positive, competitive approach and attitude are qualities of successful individuals. Hand in hand, however, goes a fund in knowledge. Nothing succeeds like knowledge of the subject matter for test taking. Indeed, suggestion on test taking are all built on knowledge, which is strongly reinforced by your confidence, being supported by an understanding of the process involved in the successful answering of the questions.



*Three Golden Hints !!!*​

The* first* hint to follow in preparing for an objective test (like the Entrance Test): *Don?t Cram*.
*Second*: review your subject keenly, thoroughly and with understanding. Memorizing becomes useful and easier after understanding the contents under review. Start early when you have plenty of time and browse at a relaxed pace. Don?t wait until the last few days to start preparing for the test or asking people to show you a short cut. There are no short cuts. The more time you give yourself, the more familiar you will become with the subject matter and better you will feel about being prepared.
*Third*: Practice, practice, and practice solving MCQs as much as you can (don?t be too hard on yourself) The more familiar you are with the format, better is your grasp on the questions in the test. Getting to know the question, some say, is half the battle won. Why not win half the battle before actually getting in to it? Remember ! skills necessary to beat the tests develop over time. Allow yourself that time and effort.

​


----------



## shahzaibdx

jamal said:


> Friends ,do we have to study amino acid unit in detail? because in our book there are just three pages and there would be six questions from this unit. Anyone remember that what type of questions were asked in MCAT2011? Thanks


every question is from book 
and related to the r group


----------



## jamal

Originally pasted by BASIT

We can classify students in three groups on there wrong approach toward entry test.

*Group I Students who don't Study*
*Group II Students who are confused*
*Group III Students that do not study effectively*
*Group I :*

There are a lot of students who stop hard work during first two or more months of entry test preparation. 
You can give a lot of reasons why they do this,
Some are tired of the hectic hard work they did in F.Sc exams others think that Entry Test is all about concepts and as there concepts are really good so they will get through entry test easily.
*
Group II :*

There are some students who are too much afraid of Entry Test. They get confused stressed even they had scored high in all other Exams There main Problem lies in low confidence. A quick word for them is that the high confidence will win you half the battle, How to develop it we will talk about it in next articles.
*
Group III :*

There is a third type of students that study a lot, have ample confidence and yet they fail due to small mistakes they make most common one is poor time management .
​


----------



## jamal

originally posted by basit 

*Entry Test and Time management*



Students feel a lot of headache how to manage time in Entry test. Whether there will be enough time in the Entry Test to fill bubbles , calculate and answer. This inspired me to write about it.
​*ENTRY TEST AND TIME MANAGEMENT :*

In Medical Entry Test students are supposed to solve 220 MCQs in 150 minutes. While in ECAT there are 100 MCQs to be solved in 80 minutes.
It clearly shows how important is the time management in order to achieve good result.




If we see, it is 40s to solve a MCQ. 
Lets first how students approach toward it. What students do
They spend a lot of time on calculations and gathering an answer and do not give time to other important things that costs them. _For example I have met 2 or 3 such students who lost 100 marks in Entry Test just because "they did no__t spend a second to see if they are filling the bubble corresponding to the Question or not?????"._

It sounds silly but it is a fact that it happens. Let's come back to the topic and let me tell you some good tips for saving time in Entry Test
*Division of Time :*


Division of time in subjects is a good way to do a good time management. I don't say that you should actually follow that plan but just make some targets according to your grip on subjects.
First divide time roughly according to the MCQs in each section.
For Example in English there are 22 MCQs so it gives it roughly 15 minutes by default but if you think that you are not good at it you can give 5 minutes Extra to it. Thus you will have a basic framework in mind to approach toward test that can be made flexible a bit on test day.
*Saving Time :*


Calculations are the main sink of your time but they can be made much shorter with practice.

Lets see a simple example so you understand better

1. Ans of 1/19 will be
a) 1.2 b) 0.9 c) 0.0931 d) 0.052


Option a and b are ruled out immediately as 19 is in the denominator and it is bigger than 10. So ans would be certainly 0.0 something. Then make it as 100/19 the first word on which 100 can be divided is 5. Stop here and your ans is 0.052 as third option has first word nine.
After a good practice to do it without writing anything you will be able to do it in 5 to 10s. And can develop a habit to solve complex calculations in seconds by finding simple correlations like this.

(I used to prefer not to write any calculation unless absolutely necessary, just try to do everything in mind after practice it will save a lot of time on test day.)
*Give Time To:*



Understanding a big question ( in first reading).
Checking on every question that you are going to fill the right bubble.
 Fill bubbles properly in adequate time.
(Some students ignore it) but always wear a watch preferably a digital watch.
Don't produce hush in your mind, be patient and relaxed while doing the test.
*Hope it was helpful*​


----------



## myctoRule

@ Jamal, You have perfectly classified every students into three categories but the good thing is that everyone can succeed if they continue doing their hard work. I have some questions for you to which I would really appreciate if you would like to answer.
Have you done FSC? If yes then what do you think about the pattern of entry test, I have done advanced placement in grade 12 in Canada and its pretty much similar to A-levels, and i am so confused to what is actually entry test based on. Official distribution is 40% a-levels and 60% FSC but people say that it is 10% a-levels and 80-90% FSC (based on their experiences) but what do you think?
From where can I find sample entry test questions and more specifically from where do you get these questions, I would really appreciate if you take your time to answer my questions.
Thanks in advance
May ALLAH bless you and help you succeed in MCAT because of all the work you are doing to help others in this site
#happy


----------



## jamal

*Conceptual Vocabulary* HaloalkaneThe haloalkanes or alkyl halides are a group of chemical compounds, consisting of alkanes, such as methane or ethane, with one or more halogens linked, such as chlorine or fluorine.Substitution reactionIn a substitution reaction, a functional group in a particular chemical compound is replaced by another group.Nucleophilic substitutionNucleophilic substitution is a fundamental class of substitution reaction in which an electron rich nucleophile selectively bonds with or attacks the positive charge of a group or atom called the leaving group.Elimination reactionAn elimination reaction is a type of organic reaction in which two substituents are removed from a molecule in either a one or two-step mechanism.CarbocationA carbocation is an ion with a positively-charged carbon atom which are intermediates in the E1 and SN1 mechanisms involving reaction with haloalkanes.Leaving groupA leaving group such as halide is an atom or group of atoms which may detach relatively easily from a chemical substance.SN1 reactionThe SN1 reaction is a nucleophilic substitution reaction in organic chemistry in which the rate-determining step is unimolecular.E1 mechanismE1 is a model to explain a particular type of chemical elimination reaction in which there is a two-step process of elimination ionization and deprotonation.E2 mechanismE2 is a model to explain a particular type of chemical elimination reaction in which there is a one-step process of elimination with a single transition state.SN2 reactionThe SN2 reaction is a type of nucleophilic substitution in which a lone pair from a nucleophile attacks an electron deficient electrophilic center and bonds to it, expelling another group from the opposite side called a leaving group.Williamson ether synthesisThe Williamson ether synthesis involves the reaction of an alkoxide ion with a primary alkyl halide via an SN2 reaction.



*Conceptual Vocabulary* Electrophilic aromatic substitutionElectrophilic aromatic substitution is an organic reaction in which an atom, usually hydrogen, appended to an aromatic system is replaced by an electrophile.Ortho-substitutionOrtho-substitution is the arene susbstitution pattern in which two substituents occupy positions next to each other, which may be numbered 1 and 2.Meta-substitutionMeta-substitution is the arene susbstitution pattern in which the substituents occupy positions 1 and 3.Para-substitutionPara-substitution is the arene susbstitution pattern in which the substituents occupy the opposite ends, positions 1 and 4.NitrationNitration occurs with aromatic organic compounds via an electrophilic aromatic substitution mechanism involving the attack of the electron-rich benzene ring by the nitronium ion.Electrophilic halogenationElectrophilic aromatic halogenation is a type of electrophilic aromatic substitution in which a halide subsituent is added to an aromatic system.Nucleophilic aromatic substitutionNucleophilic aromatic substitution is a reaction in which the nucleophile displaces a good leaving group, such as a halide on an aromatic ring.Aromatic sulfonationAromatic sulfonation is an organic reaction in which a hydrogen atom on an arene is replaced by a sulfonic acid functional group through electrophilic aromatic substitution.AcylationAcylation is the process of adding an acyl group to a compound, which may occur in electrophilic aromatic substitution via the Friedel-Crafts mechanism.


----------



## jamal

myctoRule said:


> @ Jamal, You have perfectly classified every students into three categories but the good thing is that everyone can succeed if they continue doing their hard work. I have some questions for you to which I would really appreciate if you would like to answer.
> Have you done FSC? If yes then what do you think about the pattern of entry test, I have done advanced placement in grade 12 in Canada and its pretty much similar to A-levels, and i am so confused to what is actually entry test based on. Official distribution is 40% a-levels and 60% FSC but people say that it is 10% a-levels and 80-90% FSC (based on their experiences) but what do you think?
> From where can I find sample entry test questions and more specifically from where do you get these questions, I would really appreciate if you take your time to answer my questions.
> Thanks in advance
> May ALLAH bless you and help you succeed in MCAT because of all the work you are doing to help others in this site
> #happy


 nice to hear you buddy. Yes i have done F.Sc . If you ask me about UHS MCAT for punjab then iwould like to tell you that everything and every concept comes from our Textbooks of Punjab . As you told you did A level equivalent then just buy the books and read everything which is mentioned in uhs syllabus http://uhs.edu.pk/mcat/ETsyllabus2012.pdf
And you will succeed inshallah because experienced teachers tell us that Fsc students are more in benefit than Alevels as far as Entry test is concerned because our books are very condensed. For sample questions here are the links

BiologyMedical Entry Test Guide: Biology MCQs
ChemistryMedical Entry Test Guide: Chemistry MCQs
PhysicsMedical Entry Test Guide: Physics MCQs
EnglishMedical Entry Test Guide: English MCQs
In nut shell i would say buy the our textbooks and start reading and i don't think that you will be confused in reading those books only the topics mentioned in this syllabus. As regarding mcat how and from which book you are preparing?#happy


----------



## jamal

*Conceptual Vocabulary* CarbohydrateCarbohydrates or saccharides are a major class of biomolecules which are simple compounds, aldehydes or ketones with many hydroxyl groups added, usually one on each carbon atom that is not part of the aldehyde or ketone functional group.StarchStarch is a mixture of amylose and amylopectin. These are both complex carbohydrate polymers of glucose.GlucoseGlucose, a monosaccharide, is an important carbohydrate in biology, used by the living cell as a source of energy and metabolic intermediates. It is one of the main products of photosynthesis and starts cellular respiration in both prokaryotes and eukaryotes.SucroseSucrose (table sugar) is a disaccharide formed by the condensation of glucose and fructose.DisaccharideA disaccharide is a sugar composed of two monosaccharides.GlycogenGlycogen is a polysaccharide of glucose which functions as the primary short term energy storage in animal cells.CelluloseCellulose is a polysaccharide derived from beta-glucose. It is the primary structural component of green plants.AmyloseAmylose is a linear polymer of glucose linked with mainly alpha (1 - 4) bonds which can consist of several thousand glucose units. It is one of the two components of starch, the other being amylopectin.MonosaccharideMonosaccharides are the simplest carbohydrates. They cannot be hydrolyzed into simpler sugars.HexoseA hexose is a monosaccharide with six carbon atoms, twelve hydrogens, and six oxygens.FructoseFructose (or levulose) is a simple sugar found in many foods and is one of the three most important blood sugars along with glucose and galactose.LactoseLactose is a disaccharide that consists of beta-D-galactose and beta-D-glucose monomers connected by a beta-1-4 glycosidic linkage.MaltoseMaltose, or malt sugar, is a disaccharide formed from two units of glucose joined with an alpha(1 - 4) linkage.GalactoseAlso called brain sugar, galactose, is a type of simple sugar which is less sweet than glucose and not very water-soluble.DeoxyriboseDeoxyribose is a deoxy sugar derived from the pentose sugar ribose by the replacement of the hydroxyl group at the 2 position with hydrogenRiboseRibose is simple pentose sugar which is a component of RNA.ChitinChitin is a long-chain polymer of beta-glucose that forms a hard, semitransparent material found throughout the natural world, for example, in fungi, the exoskeletons of arthropods, the radula of molluscs and the beaks of cephalopods.AldohexoseAn aldohexose is a hexose with an aldehyde group on one end.AmylopectinAmylopectin is a highly branched polymer of glucose found in plants. It is one of the two components of starch, the other being amylose.GlycolipidGlycolipids are carbohydrate-attached lipids.GlyceraldehydeGlyceraldehyde is a monosaccharide three carbon atoms, six hydrogen atoms, and three oxygen atoms, the simplest of all common aldoses.DextrinDextrins are a group of low-molecular-weight carbohydrates produced by the hydrolysis of starch. They are mixtures of linear alpha-(1,4)-linked D-glucose polymers.GlycosylationGlycosylation is the process or result of addition of saccharides to proteins and lipids.Glycosidic bondA glycosidic bond is a certain type of functional group that joins a sugar moeity to an alcohol, which may be another carbohydrate.OligosaccharideAn oligosaccharide is a saccharide polymer containing a small number of component sugars, typically three to ten.GlycosideGlycosides are molecules in which a sugar part is bound to some other part.GlucosideA glucoside is a glycoside that is derived from glucose._Advanced terms that may appear in context in MCAT passages_ Reducing sugarA reducing sugar is any sugar that, in basic solution, forms some aldehyde or ketone. This allows the sugar to act as a reductant, for example, in the Maillard reaction or Benedict's reaction.


----------



## jamal

what type of intermolecular attractive forces are present in CO2?
a) hydrogen bonding
b) dipole dipole forces
c) London forces
d) covalent bonding
(ETEA 2005)


​


----------



## jamal

in a transverse wave the distance between a crest and the adjacent trough is 
a) lambda/2
b) lambda/4
c) lambda
d) 2 lambda
(ETEA 2005)​


----------



## jamal

the term bivalent means
a) two chromatids
b) two chromosomes
c) four chromatids
d) four chromosomes
(ETEA 2005)​


----------



## jamal

*Conceptual Vocabulary* RNARibonucleic acid or RNA is a nucleic acid polymer consisting of nucleotide monomers, which plays a number of important roles in the processes of translating genetic information from DNA into proteins.DNADNA is a nucleic acid that contains the genetic instructions used in the development and functioning of all known living organisms.Messenger RNAMessenger Ribonucleic Acid (mRNA) is a molecule of RNA encoding a chemical blueprint for a protein product.Base pairTwo nucleotides on opposite complementary DNA or RNA strands that are connected via hydrogen bonds are called a base pair.NucleobaseNucleobases are the parts of RNA and DNA that may be involved in pairing. These include cytosine, guanine, adenine, thymine, uracil, xanthine and hypoxanthine.NucleotideA nucleotide is a chemical compound that consists of 3 portions: a heterocyclic base, a sugar, and one or more phosphate groups.AdenineAdenine is a purine with a variety of roles in biochemistry including cellular respiration, as part of ATP, NAD, and FAD, and protein synthesis, as a chemical component of DNA and RNAAdenosine triphosphateAdenosine triphosphate is a multifunctional nucleotide that is most important as a molecular currency of intracellular energy transfer.ChromatinChromatin is the complex of DNA and protein that makes up chromosomesHistoneHistones are the chief protein components of chromatin, acting as spools around which DNA winds, and playing a role in gene regulation.GuanineGuanine is one of the five main nucleobases found in the nucleic acids DNA and RNA. In base-pairing it binds to cytosine through three hydrogen bonds.UracilThe pyrimidine uracil base pairs with adenine in RNA and is replaced by thymine in DNAThymineThymine is one of the four bases in the nucleic acid of DNA along with adenine, guanine, and cytosine. It always base-pairs with adenine.CytosineCytosine is one of the five main nucleobases found in the nucleic acids DNA and RNA. It is a pyrimidine derivative. In Watson-Crick base pairing, it forms three hydrogen bonds with guanine.Transfer RNATransfer RNA (abbreviated tRNA) is a small RNA chain that transfers a specific amino acid to a growing polypeptide chain at the ribosomal site of protein synthesis during translation.Ribosomal RNARibosomal RNA (rRNA), a type of RNA synthesized in the nucleolus, is the central component of the ribosome, the protein manufacturing machinery of all living cells.PurinePurine is a heterocyclic aromatic organic compound, consisting of a pyrimidine ring fused to an imidazole ring.PyrimidinePyrimidine is a heterocyclic aromatic organic compound similar to benzene and pyridine, containing two nitrogen atoms at positions 1 and 3 of the six-member ringAdenosineAdenosine is a nucleoside composed of adenine attached to a ribose moiety via a beta-N9-glycosidic bond.NucleosideNucleosides are glycosylamines made by attaching a nucleobase to a ribose or deoxyribose ring.ComplementarityComplementarity is a property of double-stranded nucleic acids such as DNA and RNA as well as DNA:RNA duplexes in which base pairs occur between them characterized by non-covalent connections via hydrogen bonds.NucleosomeNucleosomes are the fundamental repeating subunits of all eukaryotic chromatin. Each is made up of DNA and four pairs of proteins called histones.UridineUridine is a nucleoside formed when uracil is attached to a ribose ring via a beta-N1-glycosidic bond.CytidineCytidine is a nucleoside that is formed when cytosine is attached to a ribose ring via a beta-N1-glycosidic bond.


----------



## jamal

This is a helpful link . questions

https://sites.google.com/site/entrytestpreparator/connect-and-wonder

https://sites.google.com/site/entrytestpreparator/home


----------



## Fatima Hassan

jamal said:


> the term bivalent means
> a) two chromatids
> b) two chromosomes
> c) four chromatids
> d) four chromosomes
> (ETEA 2005)​


 c- four chromatids (i thnk)


----------



## myctoRule

@ Jamal, Thanks for your considerate reply and I have already bought FSC book as per the instructions of my KIPS's teachers but i recently heard from my friend that even a FSC student that scored best marks in FSC last year did not got into the merit list of medical colleges, this could have happened for various reasons but most important is time management. From my discussion with other friends or repeaters they say that they spent a lot of time on the conceptual questions because they did not how to do it? i think that FSC books are higher level and most informative books i have ever read but the thing is that how we grasp those ideas either in the form of concepts or memorization. What I have understood from previous entry test is that it comes all from FSC but there are certain conceptual questions that we seem to think they are out of the course or UHS syllabus.
i would like to know your opinion on this#happy and correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## red rose

jamal said:


> the soluble sap of nucleus is called
> a. matrix
> b. nucleoplasm
> c. cytosol
> d. ground substance​


answer is B


----------



## SHEEZA TARIQ

the force due to gale will be zero because it is not producing acceleration in it........


----------



## SHEEZA TARIQ

its answer is D because the velocity and area are inversly proportional to each other....


----------



## SHEEZA TARIQ

its 1st chapter of second year book


----------



## SHEEZA TARIQ

its B collagen


----------



## SHEEZA TARIQ

can u explain it is?


----------



## SHEEZA TARIQ

how it is in upward direction/


----------



## sikander

Lysozyme may be present in
(a) sweat 
(b) tears
(c) siliva
(d) all A,B,C are correct


----------



## sikander

*If the amount of DNA in human sperm cell is X/2 what will be the amount of DNA in a cell undergoing through mitosis 
(a)X/2
(b)X
(c)2X
(d)4X*


----------



## sikander

THE RIBOSOMES ARE ATTACHED TO m-RNA THROUGH 
(a)SMALLER SUB UNIT 
(b)Mg2+
(c)LARGER SUB UNIT
(d)ALL


----------



## sikander

ALL OF THE FOLLOWING ARE NON POLAR MOLECULAR SOLID EXCEPT ONE
DRY ICE
SULPHUR
IODINE 
SUGAR


----------



## jamal

myctoRule said:


> @ Jamal, Thanks for your considerate reply and I have already bought FSC book as per the instructions of my KIPS's teachers but i recently heard from my friend that even a FSC student that scored best marks in FSC last year did not got into the merit list of medical colleges, this could have happened for various reasons but most important is time management. From my discussion with other friends or repeaters they say that they spent a lot of time on the conceptual questions because they did not how to do it? i think that FSC books are higher level and most informative books i have ever read but the thing is that how we grasp those ideas either in the form of concepts or memorization. What I have understood from previous entry test is that it comes all from FSC but there are certain conceptual questions that we seem to think they are out of the course or UHS syllabus.
> i would like to know your opinion on this#happy and correct me if I am wrong.



Obviously as far as MCAT so in my opinion memorization + conceptual study go hand in hand because there are book based and knowledge based questions which could be done by memorizing the given material with different techniques like flow chart diagrams and sometimes we can also use mnemonics of our own.And also there are some conceptual questions for which we would definately have to retrieve the memorized material (e.g some formula) and then apply the concept. So this is a common question that whether concept and cramming .If one is thinking for top positions then definitely one should have command on both these things. But memorizing is always come first in my opinion then concepts #yes


----------



## jamal

​Chemistry

1. A condensation polymerization produces a polymer andA. H[SUB]2[/SUB] 
B. O[SUB]2[/SUB] 
C. CO[SUB]2[/SUB] 
D. H[SUB]2[/SUB]02. Which organic compound is classified as a primary alcohol?A. Ethylene glycol 
B. Ethanol 
C. Glycerol 
D. 2-butanol
3. For ethyne: C[SUB]2[/SUB]H[SUB]2[/SUB]
What is the total number of electrons shared between the carbon atoms?
A. 6 
B. 2 
C. 3 
D. 4
4. Which nuclide is a radioisotope used in the study of organic reaction mechanisms?
A. Carbon-12 
B. Carbon-14 
C. Uranium-235 
D. Uranium-238
5. Which set contains one natural polymer and one synthetic polymer?
A. Cellulose and Starch 
B. Polyethylene and Nylon 
C. Protein and Starch 
D. Protein and Nylon
6. Aldehydes can be synthesized by the oxidation of
A. Primary alcohols 
B. Secondary alcohols 
C. Organic acids 
D. Inorganic acids
7. Given the reaction: C[SUB]2[/SUB]H[SUB]2[/SUB] + 2H[SUB]2[/SUB] --> C[SUB]2[/SUB]H[SUB]6[/SUB]
This reaction represents:
A. Substitution 
B. Addition 
C. Esterification 
D. Saponification
8. Which pair of names refers to the same compound?
A. Ethyne and Acetylene 
B. Ethyne and Ethene 
C. Ethane and Acetylene 
D. Ethane and Ethene
9. A condensation polymerization reaction is best described as the
A. Joining of monomers by the removal of oxygen 
B. Joining of monomers by the removal of water 
C. Oxidation of a hydrocarbon by oxygen 
D. Oxidation of a hydrocarbon by water
10. Which formula represents a ketone?
A. CH[SUB]3[/SUB]COOH 
B. C[SUB]2[/SUB]H[SUB]5[/SUB]OH 
C. CH[SUB]3[/SUB]COCH[SUB]3[/SUB] 
D. CH[SUB]3[/SUB]COOCH[SUB]3[/SUB]
11. Which subatomic participle is found in all isotopes of hydrogen?
A. Proton 
B. Neutron 
C. Electron 
D. Positron
12. The bond between hydrogen and oxygen in a water molecule is classified as
A. Ionic and Nonpolar 
B. Ionic and Polar 
C. Covalent and Nonpolar 
D. Covalent and Polar
13. What is the total number of hydrogen atoms required to form 1 molecule of C[SUB]3[/SUB]H[SUB]5[/SUB](OH)[SUB]3[/SUB]?
A. 1 
B. 5 
C. 3 
D. 8
14. A compound that can act as an acid or a base is referred to as
A. A neutral substance 
B. An amphoteric substance 
C. A monomer 
D. An isomer
15. Which compound is an electrolyte?
A. CH[SUB]3[/SUB]OH 
B. CH[SUB]3[/SUB]COOH 
C. C[SUB]3[/SUB]H[SUB]5[/SUB](OH)[SUB]3[/SUB] 
D. C[SUB]12[/SUB]H[SUB]22[/SUB]O[SUB]11[/SUB]
16. Which organic compound is classified as an acid?
A. HC[SUB]3[/SUB]HC[SUB]2[/SUB]COOH 
B. HC[SUB]3[/SUB]HC[SUB]2[/SUB]OH 
C. C[SUB]12[/SUB]H[SUB]22[/SUB]O[SUB]11[/SUB] 
D. C[SUB]6[/SUB]H[SUB]12[/SUB]O[SUB]6[/SUB]
17. The products of the fermentation of a sugar are ethanol and
A. Water 
B. Oxygen 
C. Carbon dioxide 
D. Sulfur dioxide
18. The reaction CH[SUB]2[/SUB]CH[SUB]2[/SUB] + H[SUB]2[/SUB] --> CH[SUB]3[/SUB]CH[SUB]3[/SUB] is an example of
A. Substitution 
B. Addition 
C. Esterification 
D. Fermentation
19. In which pair of hydrocarbons does each compound contain only one double bond per molecule?
A. C[SUB]2[/SUB]H[SUB]2[/SUB] and C[SUB]2[/SUB]H[SUB]6[/SUB] 
B. C[SUB]2[/SUB]H[SUB]2[/SUB] and C[SUB]3[/SUB]H[SUB]6[/SUB] 
C. C[SUB]4[/SUB]H[SUB]8[/SUB] and C[SUB]2[/SUB]H[SUB]4[/SUB] 
D. C[SUB]6[/SUB]H[SUB]6[/SUB] and C[SUB]7[/SUB]H[SUB]8[/SUB]
20. During fractional distillation, hydrocarbons are separated according to their
A. Boiling points 
B. Melting points 
C. Triple points 
D. Saturation points
Answer Key 
1. D 
2. B 
3. A 
4. B 
5. D 
6. A 
7. B 
8. A 
9. B 
10. C 
11. A 
12. D 
13. D 
14. B 
15. B 
16. A 
17. C 
18. B 
19. C 
20. A


----------



## jamal

Nuclear Physics Imp#yes
*
Biological Effects of Radiation:-*
Excessive exposure to radiation can cause damage to living tissues, cells or organism. The degree and kind of damage caused to a particular part of the body depend upon the type, energy and dose of radiation received. There is no lower limit below which radiation damages does not occur. A number of small doses received over long period of time may lead to fatal consequences.
Radiations damage to living organism is primarily due to ionization effects in the cells. The cell is the basic unit of life. Its normal metabolic function may be disrupted as a result of interaction with the ionizing radiation. Excessive radiation dose may cause death of individual cells, or produce chromosome abnormalities or genetic mutation.
The biological effects are generally of two types: somatic and genetic.
*Somatic Effects:-*
“A type of effect which affects an individual directly called somatic effect.”
The somatic effect of radiations are skin burns, loss of hair, uncertain, stiffening of lungs, contraction in eyes and drop in the white blood cells, which is followed by diarrhea, vomiting and fever known as radiation sickness. Recovery is possible from small acute doses but shortening the span of life.
*Genetic Effects:-*
“A type of effect in which genes are damaged and appear after a long time called genetic effects”
Radiations can change the chemistry of the genes and cause mutations which are changes in the genetic messages with the cells. A low radiation doses reacing the reproductive organ and chromosome may be affected by a single radiation impact. As a result, the cell may be abnormal. These effects may pass on the future generations.
*Uses of Radiations:-*
The nuclear radiation from radioactive sources are widely used to understand the complex reaction in biological organisms. Some of their uses are described below:
*Tracer Techniques:-*
Some of the tracer techniques are as below:
*Tracing Radioisotopes:-*
The chemical properties of all the isotopes are same. The location and concentration of radioactive isotopes can be detected by measuring the radiations which these elements emit. The radioisotope thus acts as a tracer and helps us to understand the course of chemical or biological process. For example, radioactive isotope of carbon (C-14) is a useful tracer because the carbon is present in all organic molecules. The use of this isotope of carbon has made possible to understand the complex process of photosynthesis. It explains the detail of series of chemical reactions that leads from carbon dioxide to carbohydrate in the plants.
*Underground location of position:-*
The tracer techniques are also used to locate the particular position of an underground pipe leakage. A small quantity of radioisotope is added to the liquid flowing in the pipe. In this case radioisotopes of very short half life are used to avoid long contamination of soil or water. E.g. Na-24 and iodine-31

*Path of Chemicals:-*
Radioactive tracers are used to follow the path that various chemicals or food constituents take in the human body, animals and plants.
*Medical Diagnostics:-*
According to medical research it has been found that atoms of hydrogen and sodium present in water or food are uniformly distributed through out the body. Many other chemicals are concentrated in certain parts of the body and in some particular organs. For example, iodine tends to concentrate in thyroid, phosphorus and strontium in bones and cobalt in liver. They can serve as tracers. Small quantity of low activity substances are injected to the patients and their passages through the body and locate the diseased tissue by radiation detectors.
Cancerous tissues absorb more radioactive atoms than the healthy tissues. For example, a normal thyroid gland takes up 20% of the ingested iodine during the first hour but a hyperactive gland takes more than twice of this amount. This fact helps to locate the position of cancerous tissue by obtaining a pattern of distribution of radio iodine in gland.

*Radiation therapy:-*
v High energy radiations are capable of penetrating deep in to the body and can be used for internal selective destruction of tissues, such as cancerous tumor. High energetic x rays and γ rays are focused on cancerous tumors to destroy them.
v Artificial Co – 60 is used for treatment of various kinds of cancer. This isotope emits β particles and high energy gamma rays.
v The tumors which are not effectively attacked by gamma rays are treated with neutron therapy.
v Radioactive iodine-131 is used to treat thyroid cancer. When Iodine-131 is given to the patients, the cancerous tissues take iodine at greater rate than normal, absorb more radiations and are destroyed.
v In some cases, small pellets of radioactive isotopes are planted inside the boy close to the tumor. When the radiation emitted by them destroys the growth or tumor, the pellets are removed.
v Radioactive radon gas in small gold capsules, know as radon seeds is employed to destroy the cancerous cells.
*Biological Uses:-*
The chemical changes going on in an animal or a plant are very complex. The tracer method has been applied to study these changes. For example, the process of photosynthesis and the incorporation of carbon atoms in the CO[SUB]2 [/SUB]in to giant and complex protein or carbohydrate molecules have been investigated by tracer techniques. Similarly information covering the complex process of metabolism is obtained by means of radioisotopes tracers. The distribution of various elements such as hydrogen, sodium , iodine, phosphorus, strontium, iron etc in the body can be obtained by tracer technique. Genetic mutations are engineered by intense radioactivity.
*Agricultural Uses:-*
The use of phosphorous or nitrogen as a tracer in fertilizers has provided the information about the best fertilizer to supply to a particular crop and soil. The technique also helps to adopt a better mode of fertilizer supply to the plants.
Through the use of radiation induced mutations, improved variety of certain crops have been developed. They have improved plant structure. The plants have shown more resistance to disease and pest, and give better yield grain quality. Food preservation time can be enhanced and improved by treating the food items with radiation. The treatment limits the microbial activity and inhibits sprouting in potato, onion, and garlic etc. radiation processes have not only isolated numerous species of fungi infesting grain and flour but also effectively used for disinfection.


----------



## yampire

when will be the entry test


----------



## myctoRule

Can any one explain how to find the coordinates of gravity in the Unit 2 of UHS syllabus?


----------



## jamal

Biology

​

*Conceptual Vocabulary* LipidLipids can be broadly defined as any fat-soluble (hydrophobic), naturally-occurring molecules.Fatty acidA fatty acid is a carboxylic acid often with a long unbranched aliphatic tail, which is either saturated or unsaturatedFatsA wide group of molecules, fats are generally triesters of glycerol and fatty acids.TriglycerideA triglyceride consists of glycerol esterified with three fatty acids, although slightly more formally, the form is known as triacylglycerol or triacylglyceride.Saturated fatA saturated fat is a fat that consists of triglycerides containing fatty acids with no double bonds between the carbon atoms of the fatty acid chainPhospholipidPhospholipids are a class of lipids which are a major component of all biological membranes, along with glycolipids, cholesterol and proteins.Monounsaturated fatMonounsaturated fats are fatty acids having a single double bond present in the fatty acid chain, with all of the carbons in the chain single bondedPolyunsaturated fatPolyunsaturated fats are fatty acids having more than one double bond present in the fatty acid chain.DiglycerideA diglyceride, more formally known as a diacylglycerol, is a glyceride consisting of two fatty acid chains covalently bonded to a glycerol molecule through ester linkages.SteroidA steroid is a terpenoid lipid characterized by a carbon skeleton with four fused rings generally arranged in a 6-6-6-5 fashion.CholesterolCholesterol is a sterol found in the cell membranes of all physiological tissues and transported in the blood plasma of all animals.GlycerophospholipidGlycerophospholipids or phosphoglycerides are glycerol-based phospholipids. They are the main component of biological membranes.PhosphatidylcholinePhosphatidylcholine is a phospholipid which is a major constituent of cell membranes. This lipid is such a major component of lecithin that in some contexts the terms are used as synonyms.TerpeneIncluding the essential oils of many plants, terpenes are a large and varied class of hydrocarbons which are derived biosynthetically from units of isoprene.LecithinLecithin is mostly a mixture of glycolipids, triglycerides, and phospholipids. However, in biochemistry, the term is usually used as a synonym for pure phosphatidylcholine.IsopreneIsoprene is a common synonym for the chemical compound 2-methylbuta-1,3-diene. It is an important biological material, being a precursor for many important classes such as the terpenes and steroids.SqualeneSqualene is the triterpene which is the biochemical precursor to the whole family of steroidsProstaglandinA prostaglandin is any member of a group of lipid compounds having 20 carbon atoms, including a 5-carbon ring which are derived enzymatically from fatty acids, having important functions in the animal body especially in immunity.SterolSterols, or steroid alcohols are a subgroup of steroids with a hydroxyl group in the 3-position of the A-ring.Omega-3 fatty acidOmega-3 fatty acids are a family of polyunsaturated fatty acids which have in common a double bond in the third carbon-carbon bond from the terminal end.Omega-6 fatty acidOmega-6 fatty acids are a family of polyunsaturated fatty acids which have in common a double bond in the sixth carbon-carbon bond from the terminal end.Omega-9 fatty acidOmega-9 fatty acids are a family of polyunsaturated fatty acids which have in common a double bond in the ninth carbon-carbon bond from the terminal end.InositolInositol is a carbocyclic polyol that plays an important role as the structural basis for a number of secondary messengers in eukaryotic cells.SphingolipidSphingolipids are a class of lipids derived from the aliphatic amino alcohol sphingosine.TerpenoidThe terpenoids, sometimes referred to as isoprenoids, are a large and diverse class of naturally occurring organic chemicals similar to terpenes, derived from five-carbon isoprene units assembled and modified in thousands of ways.EicosanoidEicosanoids are signaling molecules derived from omega-3 or omega-6 fats. They exert complex control over many bodily systems, mainly in inflammation or immunity, and as messengers in the central nervous system.SphingomyelinSphingomyelin is a type of sphingolipid found in animal cell membranes, especially in the membranous myelin sheath which surrounds some nerve cell axons.MonoterpeneMonoterpenes are a class of terpenes that consist of two isoprene units._Advanced terms that may appear in context in MCAT passages_ CaroteneThe terpene carotene is an orange photosynthetic pigment important for photosynthesis. It is responsible for the orange colour of the carrot and many other fruits and vegetables.ProstanoidProstanoid is the term used to describe a subclass of eicosanoids consisting of the prostaglandins, the thromboxanes and the prostacyclins.PhosphatidylserinePhosphatidylserine is a phospholipid nutrient found in fish, green leafy vegetables, soybeans and rice, and is essential for the normal functioning of neuronal cell membranes and activates protein kinase C which has been shown to be involved in memory function.CarotenoidCarotenoids are organic pigments naturally occurring in plants, some algae, some types of fungus and some bacteria. They are split into two classes, xanthophylls and carotenes.


----------



## jamal

EtherEther is the general name for a class of chemical compounds which contain a ether group - an oxygen atom connected to two alkyl or aryl groups.Nucleophilic substitutionNucleophilic substitution is a fundamental class of substitution reaction in which an electron rich nucleophile selectively bonds with or attacks the positive charge of a group or atom called the leaving group.Dehydration reactionA dehydration reaction is a chemical reaction that involves the loss of water from the reacting molecule.EsterificationEsterification is the general name for a chemical reaction in which two chemicals, such as an alcohol and an acid, form an ester as the reaction product.AlkoxideAn alkoxide is the conjugate base of an alcohol.Fischer esterificationFischer esterification is the process of forming an ester by refluxing a carboxylic acid and an alcohol in the presence of an acid catalyst.EpoxideAn epoxide is a cyclic ether with only three ring atoms.Williamson ether synthesisThe Williamson ether synthesis involves the reaction of an alkoxide ion with a primary alkyl halide via an SN2 reaction.Thionyl chlorideThionyl chloride is an inorganic compound often used in chlorination reactions in which sulfur is bound to an oxygen and two chlorine atoms.Phosphorus tribromidePhosphorus tribromide is widely used in the laboratory for the conversion of alcohols to alkyl bromides.TransesterificationTransesterification is the process of exchanging the alkoxy group of an ester compound by another alcohol.Jones oxidationThe Jones oxidation is a chemical reaction described as the chromic acid oxidation of primary and secondary alcohols to carboxylic acids and ketones, respectively.Crown etherCrown ethers are heterocyclic chemical compounds that, in their simplest form, are cyclic oligomers of ethylene oxide.Swern oxidationThe Swern oxidation is a chemical reaction whereby a primary or secondary alcohol is oxidized to an aldehyde or ketone using oxalyl chloride, dimethyl sulfoxide (DMSO) and an organic base, such as triethylamine.Guerbet reactionThe Guerbet reaction is an organic reaction converting a primary aliphatic alcohol into its beta-alkylated dimer alcohol with loss of one equivalent of water.Chugaev eliminationThe Chugaev elimination is a chemical reaction involving a xanthate intermediate that carries out the elimination of water from primary alcohols to produce terminal alkenes.


----------



## jamal

*Biology Virus and Bacteria*




*VIRUS AND BACTERIA*


1. Viral genes are made of
a. RNA only
b. DNA only
c. Either DNA or RNA
d. Either protein or nucleic acid

2. A virion is a
a. Virus
b. Viral ribosome
c. Viral lysosomes
d. Viral gene

3. An isolated virus is not considered living since it
a. Separates into tw inerts part
b. Cannot metabolize
c. Rapidly loses its genome
d. Is coated with air-tight , chemically inert sheild

4. Most RNA viruses carry a gene for an enzyme that uses viral RNA as template in the synthesis of more viral RNA this enzyme is
a. Reverse transcriptase
b. RNA polymerase

c. Viral nuclease
d. RNA replicase

5. The enzymes involved in viral replication are synthesized
a. On the viral ribosome
b. By the host cell
c. On the interior surface of the viral membrane
d. On the interior surface of the viral coat

6. Much of the research on gene expression has been done with E.coli, which inhibits the human intestine.This organism is a
a. Plasmid
b. Virus
c. Bacterium
d. Protozoan

7. In general bacterial genes are regulated at the time of
a. Transcription
b. Post-transcription
c. Translation
d. Cojugation

8. When DNA is exchanged via eytoplasmic bridges between two bacteria the process is called
a. Transduction
b. Conjugation
c. Transformation
d. Recombination

9. When a bacteriophage in its lytic phase carries some of the bacterium's partially digested chromosome with it to another host cell the process is called
a. Conjugation
b. Transformation
c. Transduction
d. Restricted transduction

10. A bacteriophage with a lysogenic cycle must have genes that are
a. Made of RNA
b. Made of double-stranded DNA
c. Made of single-stranded RNA or DNA
d. With in a circular nucleic acid molecule

11. which of the following fungus is used to give the flavour , aroma and Characteristics colour to some cheese?
a. Yeast
b. Ergot fungi
c. Aspergillus
d. Penicillium

12. According to mode respiration which one of the following group of bacteria can grow either in the presence or absence of oxygen?
a. Facultativebacteria ( E.coli )
b. Microaeerophilic ( campylobacter )
c. Pseudomonas
d.Spirochete

13. which one is true for Pox-viruses?
a. RNA-enveloped
b. DNA-non enveloped
c. DNA-enveloped
d. DNA-naked virion

14. A disease virus in which nerves are damaged is the
a. Yellow fever
b. Polio
c. Measles
d. Xerophthalmia

15. In some bacteria when division ocurrs in random plane it will produce an Arrangement called
a. Streptococcus
b. sarcina
c. Diplococcus
d. Staphylococuus

16. Gram positive bacteria are usually
a. Cocci
b. Bacilli
c. Stained pink
d. Spirochete

17. A viral disease in which brain of the host is affected is the
a. Sleeping sickness
b. Rabies
c. Pellagra
d. Typhoid

18. Mumps and measles viruses belong to group paramyxo-viruses which are the
a. RNA enveloped viruses
b. DNA naked viruses
c. RNA non-enveloped
d. DNA enveloped viruses

19. There are about known species of bacteria that causes the diseases in man
a. 250
b. 150
c. 200
d. 300

20. Morphologically the tobacco mosaic virus is the
a. Round shape
b. Tadpole like
c. Cubical shape
d. Rod shape

21. The flavour,all of the following is due to bacterial activity, except that of
a. Butter milk
b. Yogurt
c.Ice crem
d. Cheese

22. A scientist who established principles of immunity in "Anthrax &Rbies" was the
a. Leeuwenhoek
b.Pasteur
c.Koch
d.Jenner

23. The poison, produced by bacteria during infection in host is called
a. Toxins
b.Antitoxins
c. Toxoids
d.Afflotoxins

24. All of the following are antibiotics, except that of
a. Penicillin
b. Streptomycin
c. Riboflavin
d. Terramycin

25. Bacteria ranges in size, whereas, the staphylococcus&streptococcus are in diameter
a. 0.75 to 1.25 m
b. 1.1 to 1.50 m
c. 2.0 to 6.0 m
d. 0.75 to 1.75 m

26. Which one is true for periplasmic space ,in different groups of bacteria
a. Present in all gram -negative bacteria
b. Present in all gram positive bacteraia
c. Present in few gram negative bacteria
d. Present in all gram positive&few gram negative bacteria

27. The amount of lipid in outer noundry of gtam positive bacteria is about
a. 1-4 %
b. 11-12%
c.8-11%
d. 20-60%

28, Which one of the following antibiotics &related compounds cause permanentdiscoloration of teeth in young children
a. Tetracyclin
b. Terramycin
c. Streptomycin
d. Penicillin

29, Antibiotics are synthesized by certain organisms such as
a. Penicillium
b. Actinomycetes
c. Both a%b
d. Oscilletoria

30. Ecological role of fungi as decomposers is parallled only by
a. Virus
b. Bacteria
c. Detrius
d.Nematodes

31. Are very good bio-indicator of air quality as they are very sensitive to pollution
a. Bacteria
b. Mycorrhizae
c. Lichens
d. Water blooms

32. Induction is a process in which a viral DNA
a. Enters into bacterial cell and attached with bacterial DNA
b.Detached from bacterial DNA
c. Destroy the bacterial DNA
d. Multiply with bacterial DNA

1 C....2 A....3 B.....4 A.....5 B....6 C.....7 D......8 B......9 D....10 D.....11 D ...12 A....13 C....14 B..15 D...16 ?...17 B...18 A...19 C...20 D...21 C...22 D....23 A....24 C...25 B....26 A...27 A...28 A...29 A...30 B...31 C....32 B#grin
​


----------



## Nouman...

What does Diffraction of X-rays by crystals show:
A) X-rays are just like visible light
B) X-rays are electromagnetic waves
C) X-rays have very short wavelength
D) The intensity of X-rays is high?


----------



## Nouman...

^i think its B isn't it?


----------



## jamal

[h=2]The Cell Membrane | Back to Top[/h][SIZE=+1]The cell membrane functions as a semi-permeable barrier, allowing a very few molecules across it while fencing the majority of organically produced chemicals inside the cell. Electron microscopic examinations of cell membranes have led to the development of the lipid bilayer model (also referred to as the [/SIZE][SIZE=+1]fluid-mosaic[/SIZE][SIZE=+1] model). The most common molecule in the model is the [/SIZE][SIZE=+1]phospholipid[/SIZE][SIZE=+1], which has a polar ([/SIZE][SIZE=+1]hydrophilic[/SIZE][SIZE=+1]) head and two nonpolar ([/SIZE][SIZE=+1]hydrophobic[/SIZE][SIZE=+1]) tails. These phospholipids are aligned tail to tail so the nonpolar areas form a hydrophobic region between the hydrophilic heads on the inner and outer surfaces of the membrane. This layering is termed a bilayer since an electron microscopic technique known as freeze-fracturing is able to split the bilayer, shown in Figure 2.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1][/SIZE]

[SIZE=+1]Figure 2. Cell Membranes from Opposing Neurons (TEM x436,740).[/SIZE] [SIZE=+1]This image is copyright Dennis Kunkel at [/SIZE][SIZE=+1]www.DennisKunkel.com[/SIZE][SIZE=+1], used with permission.[/SIZE]









[SIZE=+1]Cholesterol is another important component of cell membranes embedded in the hydrophobic areas of the inner (tail-tail) region. Most bacterial cell membranes do not contain cholesterol. Cholesterol aids in the flexibility of a cell membrane.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]Proteins, shown in Figure 2, are suspended in the inner layer, although the more hydrophilic areas of these proteins "stick out" into the cells interior as well as outside the cell. These proteins function as gateways that will allow certain molecules to cross into and out of the cell by moving through open areas of the protein channel. These integral proteins are sometimes known as gateway proteins. The outer surface of the membrane will tend to be rich in glycolipids, which have their hydrophobic tails embedded in the hydrophobic region of the membrane and their heads exposed outside the cell. These, along with carbohydrates attached to the integral proteins, are thought to function in the recognition of self, a sort of cellular identification system.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]The contents (both chemical and organelles) of the cell are termed protoplasm, and are further subdivided into [/SIZE][SIZE=+1]cytoplasm[/SIZE][SIZE=+1] (all of the protoplasm except the contents of the nucleus) and nucleoplasm (all of the material, plasma and DNA etc., within the [/SIZE][SIZE=+1]nucleus[/SIZE][SIZE=+1]). [/SIZE]#yes


----------



## jamal

[h=2]The nucleus | Back to Top[/h][SIZE=+1]The nucleus, shown in Figures 6 and 7, occurs only in [/SIZE][SIZE=+1]eukaryotic[/SIZE][SIZE=+1] cells. It is the location for most of the nucleic acids a cell makes, such as DNA and RNA. Danish biologist Joachim Hammerling carried out an important experiment in 1943. His work (click [/SIZE][SIZE=+1]here[/SIZE][SIZE=+1] for a diagram) showed the role of the nucleus in controlling the shape and features of the cell. Deoxyribonucleic acid, DNA, is the physical carrier of inheritance and with the exception of [/SIZE][SIZE=+1]plastid[/SIZE][SIZE=+1] DNA (cpDNA and mDNA, found in the chloroplast and mitochondrion respectively) all DNA is restricted to the nucleus. Ribonucleic acid, RNA, is formed in the nucleus using the DNA base sequence as a template. RNA moves out into the cytoplasm where it functions in the assembly of proteins. The [/SIZE][SIZE=+1]nucleolus[/SIZE][SIZE=+1] is an area of the nucleus (usually two nucleoli per nucleus) where [/SIZE][SIZE=+1]ribosomes[/SIZE][SIZE=+1] are constructed.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1][/SIZE]

[SIZE=+1]Figure 6. Structure of the nucleus. Note the chromatin, uncoiled DNA that occupies the space within the nuclear envelope.[/SIZE] [SIZE=+1]Image from Purves et al., Life: The Science of Biology, 4th Edition, by Sinauer Associates ([/SIZE][SIZE=+1]www.sinauer.com[/SIZE][SIZE=+1]) and WH Freeman ([/SIZE][SIZE=+1]www.whfreeman.com[/SIZE][SIZE=+1]), used with permission.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]







[/SIZE]


----------



## jamal

[h=2]Mitochondria | Back to Top[/h][SIZE=+1]Mitochondria[/SIZE][SIZE=+1] contain their own DNA (termed mDNA) and are thought to represent bacteria-like organisms incorporated into eukaryotic cells over 700 million years ago (perhaps even as far back as 1.5 billion years ago). They function as the sites of energy release (following glycolysis in the cytoplasm) and ATP formation (by [/SIZE][SIZE=+1]chemiosmosis[/SIZE][SIZE=+1]). The mitochondrion has been termed the powerhouse of the cell. Mitochondria are bounded by two membranes. The inner membrane folds into a series of [/SIZE][SIZE=+1]cristae[/SIZE][SIZE=+1], which are the surfaces on which adenosine triphosphate (ATP) is generated. The matrix is the area of the mitochondrion surrounded by the inner mitochondrial membrane. Ribosomes and mitochondrial DNA are found in the matrix. The significance of these features will be discussed below. The structure of mitochondria is shown in Figure 18 and 19.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1][/SIZE]

[SIZE=+1]Figure 18. Structure of a mitochondrion.[/SIZE] [SIZE=+1]Note the various infoldings of the mitochondrial inner membrane that produce the cristae. Image from Purves et al., Life: The Science of Biology, 4th Edition, by Sinauer Associates ([/SIZE][SIZE=+1]www.sinauer.com[/SIZE][SIZE=+1]) and WH Freeman ([/SIZE][SIZE=+1]www.whfreeman.com[/SIZE][SIZE=+1]), used with permission.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]







[/SIZE]

[SIZE=+1]Figure 19. Muscle Cell Mitochondrion (TEM x190,920).[/SIZE] [SIZE=+1]This image is copyright Dennis Kunkel at [/SIZE][SIZE=+1]www.DennisKunkel.com[/SIZE][SIZE=+1], used with permission.[/SIZE]









[h=4][SIZE=+1]Mitochondria and endosymbiosis[/SIZE][/h][SIZE=+1]During the 1980s, Lynn Margulis proposed the theory of endosymbiosis to explain the origin of mitochondria and chloroplasts from permanent resident prokaryotes. According to this idea, a larger prokaryote (or perhaps early eukaryote) engulfed or surrounded a smaller prokaryote some 1.5 billion to 700 million years ago. Steps in this sequence are illustrated in Figure 20.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1][/SIZE]

[SIZE=+1]Figure [/SIZE]20. [SIZE=+1]The basic events in endosymbiosis.[/SIZE] [SIZE=+1]Image from Purves et al., Life: The Science of Biology, 4th Edition, by Sinauer Associates ([/SIZE][SIZE=+1]www.sinauer.com[/SIZE][SIZE=+1]) and WH Freeman ([/SIZE][SIZE=+1]www.whfreeman.com[/SIZE][SIZE=+1]), used with permission.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]







[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]Instead of digesting the smaller organisms the large one and the smaller one entered into a type of [/SIZE][SIZE=+1]symbiosis[/SIZE][SIZE=+1] known as [/SIZE][SIZE=+1]mutualism[/SIZE][SIZE=+1], wherein both organisms benefit and neither is harmed. The larger organism gained excess ATP provided by the "protomitochondrion" and excess sugar provided by the "protochloroplast", while providing a stable environment and the raw materials the endosymbionts required. This is so strong that now eukaryotic cells cannot survive without mitochondria (likewise photosynthetic eukaryotes cannot survive without chloroplasts), and the endosymbionts can not survive outside their hosts. Nearly all eukaryotes have mitochondria. Mitochondrial division is remarkably similar to the prokaryotic methods that will be studied later in this course.[/SIZE]


----------



## bloom

if any one have links of essential words of MCAT with their meaning and synonyms.please tell me


----------



## afatima

you mean english vocabulary


----------



## ayesha mushtaq

c


----------



## h.a.

bloom said:


> if any one have links of essential words of MCAT with their meaning and synonyms.please tell me


 go to this link MCAT 2012 full Vocabulary with urdu meanings and synonyms | Educational Blog and download synonyms urdu meanings of vocab


----------



## Life 4 u

List of Biological Names in F.Sc for MCAT prepration 2012

List of Biological Names in F.Sc for MCAT prepration 2012 | Educational Blog


----------



## Life 4 u

List of All Diseases in F.Sc for prepration of MCAT 2012

List of All Diseases in F.Sc for prepration of MCAT 2012 | Educational Blog


----------



## bloom

yes afatima,,,, and thank you so much h.a


----------



## anaya

According to uhs, The answer to the 1st question would be given then we will have to do 219 mcqs ?


----------



## jamal

2. STATES OF MATTER

e) Suggest from quoted physical data the type of structure and bonding present in a
substance

I want to know that which topics would be included in this line like give some example? #confused


----------



## Life 4 u

jamal said:


> 2. STATES OF MATTER
> 
> e) Suggest from quoted physical data the type of structure and bonding present in a
> substance
> 
> I want to know that which topics would be included in this line like give some example? #confused


Jamal!! melting and boiling points would be given and they would ask us to tell which compound has highest bp and mp. And the highest mp and bp would obviously of a macromolecule!


----------



## jamal

7. In general bacterial genes are regulated at the time of
a. Transcription
b. Post-transcription
c. Translation
d. Cojugation

​


----------



## khan67

*Instructions_for_candidates_MCAT_2012*

Instructions_for_candidates_MCAT_2012


----------



## red rose

hey anybody plz giude me about the test session of star academy gujaranwala??? about hostel or pick and drop to other cities?? fee? n schedule??


----------



## fairy queen

hey guys, how's everyone's preparation going?
all of you would have revised all of the books once by now, is that true?

I haven't yet...#sad 
But I still think there's enough time.


----------



## fairy queen

from where did u get these mcq's n keys???


----------



## jamal

[h=1]Lymphatic System Practice Questions[/h]
1. Which of the following is not directly associated with the lymphatic pathway?A. Lymphatic trunk 
B. Collecting duct 
C. Subclavian vein 
D. Carotid arteries2. The thymus is responsible for secreting _____ from epithelial cells.A. Thymosin 
B. Growth hormone 
C. Macrophages 
D. Plasma cells3. Which of the following types of immunoglobulins is the most responsible for promoting allergic reactions?A. IgA 
B. IgM 
C. IgD 
D. IgE4. Which of the following types of immunoglobulins is located on the surface of most B-lymphocytes?A. IgA 
B. IgM 
C. IgD 
D. IgE

5. Which of the following types of immunoglobulins does not cross the barrier between mother and infant in the womb?
A. IgA 
B. IgM 
C. IgD 
D. IgE
6. Which of the following is not an autoimmune disease?
A. Graves disease 
B. Myasthenia gravis 
C. Insulin-dependent diabetes mellitus 
D. Alzheimer's disease
7. T-cell activation requires a/an _______ cell.
A. Activation 
B. Accessory 
C. Plasma 
D. Helper
8. The thymus is located with the _______.
A. Mediastinum 
B. Peristinum 
C. Epistinum 
D. Endostinum
9. Which of the following statements is false regarding the spleen?
A. Divided up into lobules 
B. Similar to a large lymph node 
C. Contains macrophages 
D. Limited blood within the lobules
10. Which of the following is not considered a central location of lymph nodes?
A. Cervical 
B. Axillary 
C. Inguinal 
D. Tibial
11. Lymphocytes that reach the thymus become _____.
A. T-cells 
B. B-cells 
C. Plasma cells 
D. Beta cells
12. Lymphocytes that do not reach the thymus become _____.
A. T-cells 
B. B-cells 
C. Plasma cells 
D. Beta cells
13. Which of the following types of immunoglobulins binds complement?
A. IgA 
B. IgD 
C. IgE 
D. IgG
14. Which of the following is a key component of cytotoxic T cells?
A. CD2 
B. CD4 
C. CD8 
D. CD10
15. Which of the following is not a primary target group of T cells?
A. Viruses 
B. Toxins 
C. Fungi 
D. TB
Answer Key 
1. D 
2. A 
3. D 
4. C 
5. A 
6. D 
7. B 
8. A 
9. D 
10. D 
11. A 
12. B 
13. D 
14. C 
15. B


----------



## jamal

I am bit confused about english . I want to discuss every question one by one. First choose the suitable world. Now were the questions general and that the options were simple or the words were difficult last MCAT 2011 ?#confused


----------



## fairy queen

as m repeating mcat this time...so the thing i know is that suitable words question ws so easy...
all were the general ones and no unfamiliar word was there...n just 4 questions were there from this portion...almost every one did well in this part.....and no high figh preparation is needed for this part...#happy


----------



## sikander

the only problem i am facing is calculations without calculator in chemistry such as find moles.molarity,molarmass........


----------



## ramsha.zee

when is the test of uhs?


----------



## ramsha.zee

sikander said:


> the only problem i am facing is calculations without calculator in chemistry such as find moles.molarity,molarmass........


well for that there are some tips and tactics that are being taught in different institutions


----------



## fairy queen

most probably on 23rd september #happy


----------



## sikander

ramsha.zee said:


> well for that there are some tips and tactics that are being taught in different institutions


I am studying in KIPS they did't taught me any of the tactics#sad


----------



## jamal

Now what about the second question of spotting error in English? how and from where they should be prepared? what about the intensity of the questions?#confused


----------



## jamal

newton calculated that velocity of the sound in air at S.T.P equal to
a-280m/s
b-250m/s
c-300m/s
d-322m/s​


----------



## jamal

diffraction of x-rays by crystals show that
a- x-rays are just like visible light
b- x-rays are electromagnetic waves
c- x-rays have very short wavelength
d- the intensity of x-rays is high​


----------



## fairy queen

x-rays have very short wavelength..


----------



## shahzaibdx

ramsha.zee said:


> well for that there are some tips and tactics that are being taught in different institutions


i am a repeator . there is not a single question of calculation in either physics or chemistry in mcat 2011


----------



## shahzaibdx

jamal said:


> Now what about the second question of spotting error in English? how and from where they should be prepared? what about the intensity of the questions?#confused


i am a repeator. all the questions from english involves general rules


----------



## toxicdevil

A great Physics question source I found.
The Pearson Guide to Objective Physics for Medical Entrance Examinations - Dudeja Ravi Raj - Google Books


----------



## toxicdevil

I have not prepared anything for the MCAT as I have already got admission in LUMS . But now I am thinking of giving it.

I have a few questions.

- I got 80% in Matric equivalence(I almost failed Islamiyat  ) What chance do I have?
- Can I prepare in what time there is left?
- Which MCAT book to buy. A friend told me to buy MCAT book by doger
- I do not have a domicile certificate. Is it necessary? How much time is needed to make it? And how to make it?


----------



## jamal

fairy queen said:


> as m repeating mcat this time...so the thing i know is that suitable words question ws so easy...
> all were the general ones and no unfamiliar word was there...n just 4 questions were there from this portion...almost every one did well in this part.....and no high figh preparation is needed for this part...#happy


And what about the select the grammatically correct sentence? .students say that it is comparatively easy than spotting errors and that for both these questions just revise fsc english rules.#confused


----------



## red rose

i think A


----------



## red rose

English vocabulary is also a source of headache for me. i dont remember the words even after a short period of days?? can any one help?


----------



## ayesha mushtaq

280m/s.


----------



## ayesha mushtaq

x-rays have very short wavelength.


----------



## ayesha mushtaq

what is the difference between lymphoid masses and lymph nodes?


----------



## ayesha mushtaq

In dark reactions,when 3 molecules of 5 carbon RUBP reacts with 3 molecules of CO2,what is the product?


----------



## ayesha mushtaq

An electron is moving horizontaly towards east if field is vertically down then the force on it is in the direction of 
a. East 
b. West 
c. South 
d. North


----------



## fairy queen

exactly english vocabulary is too much.....hw much we can cram them...#confused


----------



## toxicdevil

toxicdevil said:


> I have not prepared anything for the MCAT as I have already got admission in LUMS . But now I am thinking of giving it.
> 
> I have a few questions.
> 
> - I got 80% in Matric equivalence What chance do I have?
> - Can I prepare in what time there is left? And get good marks?
> - Which MCAT book to buy. A friend told me to buy MCAT book by doger
> - I do not have a domicile certificate. Is it necessary? How much time is needed to make it? And how to make it?


Plz answer mu questions


----------



## anaya

ayesha mushtaq said:


> An electron is moving horizontaly towards east if field is vertically down then the force on it is in the direction of a. East b. West c. South d. North


The answer should be c) SOUTH


----------



## anaya

fairy queen said:


> exactly english vocabulary is too much.....hw much we can cram them...#confused


No it's not that hard, I suggest you not to cram it first of all and learn at least 50 words a day by heart as we don't have much time. Last year i found these words difficult too and ended up cramming them as a result failed to do well in english portion.#baffled Well make a picture of each and every word in your mind (you can use google images for it) and make sure to learn prepositions used with these words too. AND you are done with the ENGLISH PORTION.#laugh


----------



## jamal

And what about the select the grammatically correct sentence? .students say that it is comparatively easy than spotting errors and that for both these questions just revise fsc english rules.#confused


----------



## Life 4 u

toxicdevil said:


> Plz answer mu questions


-Matric equivalence is not that important as it's weightage is 10%
-Yes,you can prepare it. Believe in yourself,don't listen to others and pray hard.
-yes MCAT dogar is good. try that and join star academy to give test and familarise yourself with the test pattern and questions.
-Yes,it's necessary. Ask your father to search or ask any of his friends about it's procedure.


----------



## ayesha mushtaq

can u plz explain this anaya?its south bt how?mera to north aa rha hai..


Moderator's Edit: Posting in any language other than English is not permitted on the forums. Please abide by the forum rules. Thank you.


----------



## Life 4 u

ayesha mushtaq said:


> can u plz explain this anaya?its south bt how?mera to north aa rha hai.


apply right hand rule.


----------



## ayesha mushtaq

ok i will keep it in mind..


----------



## enn

is there any practice book in market based on UHS topics pattern?


----------



## h.a.

Carvan mcat is a good one for practice according to new sallybus


----------



## h.a.

when is crash and grand test of star academy ??????????????


----------



## anaya

ayesha mushtaq said:


> can u plz explain this anaya?its south bt how?mera to north aa rha hai..
> 
> 
> Moderator's Edit: Posting in any language other than English is not permitted on the forums. Please abide by the forum rules. Thank you.


Well for electron, You won't apply right hand rule, It's for protons. Instead use your left hand and your answer would be South.


----------



## enn

h.a. said:


> Carvan mcat is a good one for practice according to new sallybus


but in that,chem and phy are not topic based i guess


----------



## h.a.

it works for them i practiced it its a good one


----------



## bloom

HOD of chemistry in star acedmy said that crash tests will starts from 2nd september


----------



## bloom

how many ATP are formed by single NADH in Glycolysis?2 or 3?


----------



## Life 4 u

3 ATP are formed.


----------



## myctoRule

It forms six 3-phosphoglycerate because the product formed by the above reactants is highly unstable so therefore it changes into this stable compound and this cycle is also known as C3 pathway because of this first stable product formed in this reaction.


----------



## myctoRule

enn said:


> is there any practice book in market based on UHS topics pattern?


yup there are several books but most important is your FSC books but if you need more help then i would suggest you go for DOGAR publisher's, i know poeple say that it has many mistakes but it doesnot matter as long as it is giving us a net advantage


----------



## myctoRule

fairy queen said:


> exactly english vocabulary is too much.....hw much we can cram them...#confused


these are the only things we are sure of at this time because they are definitely going to be there in the entry test. One of my KIPS teacher said that "take them as daily prayers because as we would be asked about them on the day of judgment the same way we are going to be asked vocabs on the entry test day for sure" lol#yes.


----------



## jamal

Liver store tke vitamins A, D, E & K, which are the mainly;
a. Fat soluble
b. Cold water soluble
c. Alcoholic soluble
d. Hot water soluble​


----------



## jamal

The amount of water required for the removal of 2 g of ammonia is;
a. 200 ml
b. 500 ml
c. 100 ml
d. 1000 ml​


----------



## jamal

What about the synonyms question. I know that the words would be from essential word power in syllabus. But one repeater said that the options for synonym are very difficult even if the person knows the meaning so do not spend much time on learning . On the other hand another repeater said that options in synonyms are far different from each other and one can easily recognize the answer if thorougly knows the urdu meanings of the vocabulary.#confused With which opinion you would agree guys?


----------



## toxicdevil

Which is the best book for practicing mcqs?


----------



## myctoRule

jamal said:


> What about the synonyms question. I know that the words would be from essential word power in syllabus. But one repeater said that the options for synonym are very difficult even if the person knows the meaning so do not spend much time on learning . On the other hand another repeater said that options in synonyms are far different from each other and one can easily recognize the answer if thorougly knows the urdu meanings of the vocabulary.#confused With which opinion you would agree guys?


as most of the students in my KIPS class are repeaters, i talked to most of those students and the majority of them said that the English part was easy and only the things that they didnt studied well were difficult for them such as these vocabs.

there is my friend who is in RMC first year and she said that she lost 60 marks (negative marking) in the english portion because she didnt even bothered to read the vocabs list and focused on other three subjects but her friends on the other hand who did these vocabs from these institutions got most of them right and are now in PMC colleges.
i hope it stays the same this year but we should be ready for the worst#yes


----------



## khan67

*SYLLABUS*

on page of SYLLABUS 33 word 633. Preplate pls any body explain this
* 
 

 

*


----------



## Fatima Hassan

temperature of core of nuclear reactor is about?
a. 1000 C
b. 2000
c. 1300
d. 1200


----------



## Fatima Hassan

In hydrogen atom the electron in a given orbital has total energy -1.5 ev. the potential energy will be :
a. 1.5 ev
b. -1.5 ev
c. 3 ev
d. -3 ev #confused


----------



## Fatima Hassan

the ratio of angular momentum of electron in the 1st orbit to that in the 2nd orbit is
a. 0.5
b. 2
c. 1
d. none?


----------



## Fatima Hassan

ayesha mushtaq said:


> An electron is moving horizontaly towards east if field is vertically down then the force on it is in the direction of
> a. East
> b. West
> c. South
> d. North


d. north #confused


----------



## Fatima Hassan

In Bohr atomic model the electron does not fall into the nucleus because
a. the quantum rules do not allow it
b. the electrostatic attraction is balanced by mechanical force
c. the electron is not a particle
d. it does not radiate energy while revolving


----------



## Fatima Hassan

A photon of X rays of 10.2 ev energy is absorbed by hydrogen atom. this will raise an elecrtron from n=1 orbit to which one of the following ?
a. n =2
b. n=3
c n =4
d n=5


----------



## toxicdevil

toxicdevil said:


> Which is the best book for practicing mcqs?


Bump


----------



## h.a.

according to me if you want to practice then use carvan mcat and one can also use ilmi objactive books


----------



## myctoRule

khan67 said:


> on page of SYLLABUS 33 word 633. Preplate pls any body explain this


PRELATE(N)
definition: Priest
Synonyms: abbess,abbot,archbishop, bishop, cardinal, dignitary, ecclesiastic, hierarchy 
Reference: KIPS Entry test series
basically it is used for an christian priest but it can also be used for an Imam in Islam


----------



## red rose

h.a. said:


> Carvan mcat is a good one for practice according to new sallybus


I bought CARAVAN but its all f.sc. chapters m.c.qs, and not according to uhs. e.g. in electromagnetism and magnetism unit # 11 of physics both the chap# 14 and 15 are included by CARAVAN.


----------



## red rose

myctoRule said:


> as most of the students in my KIPS class are repeaters, i talked to most of those students and the majority of them said that the English part was easy and only the things that they didnt studied well were difficult for them such as these vocabs.
> 
> there is my friend who is in RMC first year and she said that she lost 60 marks (negative marking) in the english portion because she didnt even bothered to read the vocabs list and focused on other three subjects but her friends on the other hand who did these vocabs from these institutions got most of them right and are now in PMC colleges.
> i hope it stays the same this year but we should be ready for the worst#yes


My closest friend is studying in KEMU , and she studied synonyms from chips too for NUST as well as UHS. she got adm. in bds in NUST and in mbbs in kemu, and all her merit was bcoz of ENGLISH. 
on the other hand i didnt even focus for a single day on english and i got a score of 70 out of 150 in mcat, but i got 182 out of 200 in english in fsc.


----------



## Life 4 u

red rose said:


> My closest friend is studying in KEMU , and she studied synonyms from chips too for NUST as well as UHS. she got adm. in bds in NUST and in mbbs in kemu, and all her merit was bcoz of ENGLISH.
> on the other hand i didnt even focus for a single day on english and i got a score of 70 out of 150 in mcat, but i got 182 out of 200 in english in fsc.


So we should study chips too? and how many times should we revise book??


----------



## Life 4 u

red rose said:


> I bought CARAVAN but its all f.sc. chapters m.c.qs, and not according to uhs. e.g. in electromagnetism and magnetism unit # 11 of physics both the chap# 14 and 15 are included by CARAVAN.


I recommend Dogar!


----------



## myctoRule

i am currently using the book from DOGAR's publisher, as i didnt had any clue to which book should i but from the book store so i told the shop keeper to show me every single book for MCAT and NUST preparation. He lined up many books in a row and i was confused to which book should I go for but then i asked him to suggest a good one so he told that the best sold book is this one. I personally thing it is the right choice because it covers every single thing in the uhs syllabus and not a single unit is out the course.


----------



## h.a.

red rose said:


> I bought CARAVAN but its all f.sc. chapters m.c.qs, and not according to uhs. e.g. in electromagnetism and magnetism unit # 11 of physics both the chap# 14 and 15 are included by CARAVAN.


 but that book provides a plenty of a level related questions graphs i left that questions which are not according to sallybus and english portion is very good like error detection with detailed ans and sentence completion etc


----------



## jamal

Biology animations its helpful just for concepts

http://highered.mcgraw-hill.com/sites/dl/free/0072437316/120060/ravenanimation.html


----------



## ayesha mushtaq

red rose said:


> My closest friend is studying in KEMU , and she studied synonyms from chips too for NUST as well as UHS. she got adm. in bds in NUST and in mbbs in kemu, and all her merit was bcoz of ENGLISH.
> on the other hand i didnt even focus for a single day on english and i got a score of 70 out of 150 in mcat, but i got 182 out of 200 in english in fsc.


about which book are you talking about:?.....goodbye mr.chips#happy


----------



## ayesha mushtaq

every body is talking about books...there is no book that is completely made for uhs mcat preparation..even dogars book included extra concepts.ilmi keybooks are best for concepts.and for english i thnk sat book contains words and sentences for vocabulary..


----------



## Nouman...

Well there is no need to have these guide books if you want to clear your concepts rather you should go on The Physics Classroom for physics and chemguide.com for chemistry concepts. These are excellent sites for having a thorough and easy understanding of nearly all topics listed in physics and chemistry syllabi. I would not advise anyone to buy dogar book because it's totally copied from fsc text books with no explanation of their own and their mcqs are full of faults.


----------



## red rose

do u have kets series? it contains chips synonyms. do it only if u are going to give nust test. i m not going to give nust test so i am not doing it.

totally agreed in regards of DOGAR.



h.a. said:


> but that book provides a plenty of a level related questions graphs i left that questions which are not according to sallybus and english portion is very good like error detection with detailed ans and sentence completion etc


Yes, but all depends on u what you want and how you tuckle. i do the same.



Life 4 u said:


> I recommend Dogar!


i have both. now i am planning to but JAHANGIR mcat books.


----------



## faree

which one is emergency gland??????????????
ADRENAL or PITUITARY


----------



## myctoRule

I have a request for all the repeaters and those who are going to give the NUST exam 2012 to share their opinions and tell us about the content and structure of the test as there is no specified syllabus for this exam.

Please share as much info as possible
Thanks in advance#happy


----------



## sikander

I guess adrenal gland


----------



## shahzaibdx

faree said:


> which one is emergency gland??????????????
> ADRENAL or PITUITARY


adrenal


----------



## fairy queen

hi! how many times you people have revised the books??:roll:
do let me know.....so that i come to know that where i am standing..:?


----------



## jamal

fairy queen said:


> hi! how many times you people have revised the books??:roll:
> do let me know.....so that i come to know that where i am standing..:?


 hardly once
.




---------- _Post added August 8th, 2012 at 06:14 AM_ ----------

Chemistry material study#yes its wonderful 
 Chemistry Virtual Textbook


----------



## faree

A + 2B ----> 4C K[SUB]c[/SUB]=0.2
4C ----->A + 2B K[SUB]c=???????
[/SUB]A)-0.2 B)0.2 C)5 D)10


4NH[SUB]3 [/SUB]+ 5O[SUB]2[/SUB] ----->4NO + 6H[SUB]2[/SUB]O K[SUB]c=[/SUB]K
2NH[SUB]3[/SUB] +5/2O[SUB]2[/SUB] ------>2NO + 3H[SUB]2[/SUB]O K[SUB]c[/SUB]=?????
A)K B)0.5K C)2K D)K[SUP]-1/2[/SUP]


----------



## zahid hassan

*uhs mcat test*

test will be conducted 23rd of september . there are 3 thousand and few totall seats and i think 1000 and few are for boys. best of luck

---------- _Post added August 8th, 2012 at 04:18 PM_ ----------




faree said:


> A + 2B ----> 4C K[SUB]c[/SUB]=0.2
> 4C ----->A + 2B K[SUB]c=???????
> [/SUB]A)-0.2 B)0.2 C)5 D)10
> 
> *
> 4NH[SUB]3 [/SUB]+ 5O[SUB]2[/SUB] ----->4NO + 6H[SUB]2[/SUB]O K[SUB]c=[/SUB]K
> 2NH[SUB]3[/SUB] +5/2O[SUB]2[/SUB] ------>2NO + 3H[SUB]2[/SUB]O K[SUB]c[/SUB]=?????
> A)K B)0.5K C)2K D)K[SUP]-1/2[/SUP]*


*

[A]*


----------



## myctoRule

faree said:


> A + 2B ----> 4C K[SUB]c[/SUB]=0.2
> 4C ----->A + 2B K[SUB]c=???????
> [/SUB]A)-0.2 B)0.2 C)5 D)10
> 
> 
> 4NH[SUB]3 [/SUB]+ 5O[SUB]2[/SUB] ----->4NO + 6H[SUB]2[/SUB]O K[SUB]c=[/SUB]K
> 2NH[SUB]3[/SUB] +5/2O[SUB]2[/SUB] ------>2NO + 3H[SUB]2[/SUB]O K[SUB]c[/SUB]=?????
> A)K B)0.5K C)2K D)K[SUP]-1/2[/SUP]



1) 5
2) 0.5 K

---------- _Post added August 8th, 2012 at 04:22 PM_ ----------

@Zahid Hassan...............are u sure about the date?

---------- _Post added August 8th, 2012 at 04:23 PM_ ----------

Is there something wrong with this thread because it is posting two messages on the same post?


----------



## shahzaibdx

faree said:


> A + 2B ----> 4C K[SUB]c[/SUB]=0.2
> 4C ----->A + 2B K[SUB]c=???????
> [/SUB]A)-0.2 B)0.2 C)5 D)10
> 
> 
> 4NH[SUB]3 [/SUB]+ 5O[SUB]2[/SUB] ----->4NO + 6H[SUB]2[/SUB]O K[SUB]c=[/SUB]K
> 2NH[SUB]3[/SUB] +5/2O[SUB]2[/SUB] ------>2NO + 3H[SUB]2[/SUB]O K[SUB]c[/SUB]=?????
> A)K B)0.5K C)2K D)K[SUP]-1/2[/SUP]


c)5
b).5k


----------



## Nouman...

Anybody knows if there is a mark deduction for repeaters this year? I heard this on a website.wth i hope its not true.:|


----------



## jamal

Chemistry material study#yes its wonderful 
Chemistry Virtual Textbook


----------



## red rose

Nouman... said:


> Anybody knows if there is a mark deduction for repeaters this year? I heard this on a website.wth i hope its not true.:|


that is impossible i didnt heard anything like that.


----------



## muhammad qasi

hi guys prepration kase ho rahe he

--- Updated ---

adrenal


----------



## faree

A + 2B ----> 4C K[SUB]c[/SUB]=0.2
4C ----->A + 2B K[SUB]c=???????
[/SUB]A)-0.2 B)0.2 C)5 D)10


4NH[SUB]3 [/SUB]+ 5O[SUB]2[/SUB] ----->4NO + 6H[SUB]2[/SUB]O K[SUB]c=[/SUB]K
2NH[SUB]3[/SUB] +5/2O[SUB]2[/SUB] ------>2NO + 3H[SUB]2[/SUB]O K[SUB]c[/SUB]=?????
A)K B)0.5K C)2K D)K[SUP]-1/2[/SUP]

i think answer of second is K becoz K[SUB]c[/SUB]is independent of concentrations

--- Updated ---

acid used as ink remover ???
A)oxalic acid B)adipic acid C)succinic acid D) Acetic acid


----------



## h.a.

its oxalic acid

--- Updated ---




Nouman... said:


> Anybody knows if there is a mark deduction for repeaters this year? I heard this on a website.wth i hope its not true.:|


 no its not true


----------



## Nouman...

red rose said:


> that is impossible i didnt heard anything like that.


I hope so because uhs itself didn't mention anything in its instructions for mcat. Only negative marking was told.


----------



## jamal

An interactive periodic table .You can get help regarding the units of Groups and periods

Fast periodic table #yes


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM

Nouman... said:


> Anybody knows if there is a mark deduction for repeaters this year? I heard this on a website.wth i hope its not true.:|





Nouman... said:


> I hope so because uhs itself didn't mention anything in its instructions for mcat. Only negative marking was told.


I DNT THINK SOO....JST NEGATIVE MARKNG HTI HY....

--- Updated ---




faree said:


> which one is emergency gland??????????????
> ADRENAL or PITUITARY


its adrenal gland....

--- Updated ---

What will be the time period of mass spring systm if ratio of mass to spring canstant is 1/4?


----------



## jamal

At last UHS officially announced the test date of MCAT 2012-13 on its website .It is 23rd september 2012 on Sunday at 9.00am. And also mentioned the documents required for applying MCAT.Here is the official announcement .#yes

..:: University Of Health Sciences Lahore ::..









*ENTRANCE TEST – 2012
For Admission to Public and Private 
Medical / Dental Institutions of the Punjab*
The University of Health Sciences (UHS) Lahore, shall conduct the Entrance Test for admission to First Year MBBS / BDS in *Public and Private Medical and Dental Institutions* of the Punjab on *Sunday, 23rd September, 2012 at 09:00 A.M* 

As per the Regulations of Pakistan Medical & Dental Council (PMDC), it is *mandatory* to appear in the Entrance Test of the Punjab for admission to any medical/dental college of the province 



*ELIGIBILITY CRITERIA FOR ENTRANCE TEST*

The applicant has passed Intermediate Science (HSSC/F.Sc) (Pre-Medical Group) or Equivalent Examination, securing a*t-least 60% (660/1100), unadjusted marks* (excluding the marks of Hifz-e-Quran etc.). Those having foreign qualifications such as A-Level or American 12th Grade, shall have to provide the Equivalence Certificate issued by Inter-Board Committee of Chairmen (IBCC).
*WHO CAN APPLY*
The candidates having *domicile*of any district of the Punjab and Federal Capital Area (Islamabad), Azad Jammu & Kashmir and Province of Gilgit-Baltistan (Northern Area).
Dual nationals of Pakistani origin must take the Entrance Test (If they have not passed SAT II examination with a minimum score of 550 marks in each science subject i.e., Biology, Chemistry and Physics / Mathematics) for admission against seats reserved for them under Pakistan Technical Assistance Programme (PTAP) and Self- Finance Scheme (SFS).


*ORIENTATION SEMINARS*

University of Health Sciences (UHS) Lahore will also arrange Orientation Seminars for students who are going to appear in the Entrance Test. Entry is free for all and parents are especially encouraged to attend the seminar. The schedule of these seminars is as follows:
CityVenueDateTimeLahoreAuditorium of Allama Iqbal 
Medical College, Lahore25[SUP]th[/SUP] August, 1210:00 AMRawalpindiAuditorium Rawalpindi Medical College, Rawalpindi26[SUP]th[/SUP] August, 1210:00 AMRahim Yar KhanAuditorium of Sheikh Zayed Public School, Rahim Yar Khan26[SUP]th[/SUP] August, 1210:00 AMFaisalabadAuditorium of Punjab Medical College, Faisalabad27[SUP]th[/SUP] August, 1210:00 AMBahawalpurAuditorium of Quaid-e-Azam Medical College, Bahawalpur27[SUP]th[/SUP] August, 1210:00 AMSahiwalGovt. Postgraduate College (Boys), Sahiwal28[SUP]th[/SUP] August, 1210:00 AMMultanAuditorium of Nishtar Medical College, Multan28[SUP]th[/SUP] August, 1210:00 AMGujratAuditorium of University of Gujrat29[SUP]th[/SUP] August, 1210:00 AMDera Ghazi KhanAExamination Halls, BISE, D.G.Khan29[SUP]th[/SUP] August, 1210:00 AMSargodhaAuditorium of University of Sargodha30[SUP]th[/SUP] August, 1210:00 AMGujranwalaRoxy Theatre, G.T.Road, Gujranwala30[SUP]th[/SUP] August, 1210:00 AM



*FORMAT OF ENTRANCE TEST*
The test shall consist of one paper containing 220 multiple-choice questions (MCQs)- four options with single best answer- divided into Four sections, namely
Physics (44 MCQs)
Chemistry (58 MCQs)
English (General for language proficiency) (30 MCQs)
Biology (88 MCQs)

The duration of Test shall be 150 minutes (2? hours).
Each question carries 05 marks. Total marks, therefore, are 1100.
There shall be Negative Marking in the test. For each correct answer, 05 marks will be awarded whereas for each incorrect answer, one (01) mark will be deducted from the total score. .

*SYLLABUS OF ENTRANCE TEST*

The syllabus of Entrance Test 2012 has already been available on UHS website www.uhs.edu.pk. The candidates are advised to prepare for the Entrance Test according to this syllabus from their respective textbooks.
*CENTRES FOR ENTRANCE TEST*
Entrance Test 2012 will be held simultaneously in following cities:
Southern PunjabCentral PunjabNorthern PunjabBahawalpur , Multan, Rahim Yar Khan and D.G. Khan.Lahore, Faisalabad, Sahiwal, Gujrat, Gujranwala and Sargodha.Rawalpindi and Hassan Abdal.

Candidates shall mention on their Application Forms and Admittance Cards the city from where they wish to appear in the test
*Centres will be allotted by UHS subject to administrative / logistic arrangements which shall not be changed subsequently*

*HOW TO APPLY FOR ENTRANCE TEST*
The Entrance Test kit will be available on the payment of Rs.500/- in cash, *from 31st August to 9th September 2012 (including Sundays) from 09:00 AM to 03:00 PM at *: University of Health Sciences, Lahore 
King Edward Medical University, Lahore
Allama Iqbal Medical College, Lahore 
Fatima Jinnah Medical College, Lahore (for female only)
Nishtar Medical College, Multan 
Rawalpindi Medical College, Rawalpindi 
Punjab Medical College, Faisalabad 
Quaid-e-Azam Medical College, Bahawalpur 
Sheikh Zayed Medical College, Rahim Yar Khan 
Sargodha Medical College, Sargodha
Nawaz Sharif Medical College, Gujrat
Sahiwal Medical College, Sahiwal 
Khawaja Mohammad Safdar Medical College, Sialkot
D.G. Khan Medical College, D.G. Khan
Gujranwala Medical College, Gujranwala.​
The candidates shall submit the duly filled Application Forms *at the same centre from where they received the Entrance Test kit, from 31st August to 9th September 2012 (including Sundays) from 09:00 AM to 03:00 PM*
The candidates shall submit following documents with their applications:
Attested copy of Matriculation/SSC or equivalent examination Certificate.
Attested copy of HSSC/FSc (Pre-medical) or equivalent examination Certificate. Computer-generated result cards are also acceptable.
Attested copy of Birth Certificate issued by the Union Council, if date of birth is not mentioned on Matriculation certificate.
Duly filled Admittance Cards (both copies). The cards must not be separated. Please paste two coloured photographs (2.5 cm x 2.5 cm) on the two cards.
One self-addressed A-4 size envelope with Rs 40/- postage stamps.
Four recent coloured photographs (3.5 cm x 4.5 cm) of the candidate. One to be pasted on the application form and attested on the front and other three, attested on the back, to be attached with the form.
Attested copy of domicile certificate of the candidate. No other document shall be acceptable in lieu of *domicile certificate*. Foreign candidates shall provide the attested copy of their foreign passport in lieu of domicile.
Hafiz-e-Quran shall present a certificate of Hafiz-e-Quran, issued by a registered Madrassa.

The candidates are required to submit Application forms *by hand. Applications received through post shall NOT be entertained.*
On successful submission of application, the Duty Staff will issue a receipt to the applicant. The applicant is required to collect his/her duly stamped Admittance Card bearing his/her roll number and centre for Entrance Test, *from the same centre where he/she submitted his/her application, on the date mentioned on his/her receipt. The Admittance Cards will be available from 11th September to 15th September, 2012, from 09:00 AM to 03:00 PM at respective centres*

*IMPORTANT*



*No application for Entrance Test shall be received after 03:00 PM on 9th September, 2012.*
*No candidate shall be allowed to enter the examination centre without the Admittance Card issued by the University. Candidates who fail to collect their Admittance Cards on the specified date shall have their candidature revoked.*
*Any candidate found to have domicile of more than one place shall be disqualified.*
*Any candidate found to have submitted forged certificates or fake documents at any stage of admission shall be permanently debarred from admission to any medical / dental college.*
*Entrance Test for Punjab is also mandatory for admission to private sector medical / dental colleges of the Punjab.*
*There is no minimum or maximum age limit for admission to any medical / dental institution*
*The candidates must reach their respective centres at least one hour before the commencement of the test. The centres shall be sealed/closed at 8.15 AM sharp.*
 
*CHAIRMAN ADMISSION BOARD
MEDICAL AND DENTAL INSTITUTIONS OF THE PUNJAB 
Ph: 042-99231304-9, UAN: 111-3333-66, Fax: 042-99230870 
UHS Website : ..:: University Of Health Sciences Lahore ::..*


--- Updated ---











Anyone knows how to solve and gives authentic answer


----------



## ayesha mushtaq

how much difficult are capacitors combinations ?


----------



## h.a.

guys entry test percentage is 50 percent right??????????????????????


----------



## Nouman...

No wonder why uhs is hiding aggregate criteria this year?


----------



## bloom

which topics are included in human skeleton? and how many tarsals are present 7 or 8?


----------



## myctoRule

can anyone explain me that on what factors does K or equilibrium constant depends upon in chapter 8 first year chem? 
i know its temperature ofcourse but what else? on the website given by Jamal (thanks) on this thread it says that it depends upon on temp as well as pressure, so if it depends on pressure the it should depend on volume as well, plz explain!!


----------



## jamal

myctoRule said:


> can anyone explain me that on what factors does K or equilibrium constant depends upon in chapter 8 first year chem?
> i know its temperature ofcourse but what else? on the website given by Jamal (thanks) on this thread it says that it depends upon on temp as well as pressure, so if it depends on pressure the it should depend on volume as well, plz explain!!


*Equilibrium constants* aren't changed if you change the pressure of the system. The only thing that changes an equilibrium constant is a change of temperature.
*The position of equilibrium* _may be_ changed if you change the pressure. According to Le Chatelier's Principle, the position of equilibrium moves in such a way as to tend to undo the change that you have made.
That means that if you increase the pressure, the position of equilibrium will move in such a way as to decrease the pressure again - if that is possible. It can do this by favouring the reaction which produces the fewer molecules. If there are the same number of molecules on each side of the equation, then a change of pressure makes no difference to the position of equilibrium.#yes

tell me the page of website which you are talking.


----------



## shahzaibdx

guys a good news i got all 44 mcqs of physics mcat 2011 
i will upload them soon


----------



## sikander

*In**structions for entry test 2012
*
http://www.uhs.edu.pk/mcat/Instructions_for_candidates_MCAT_2012.pdf


----------



## fairy queen

try to upload them as soon as possible...


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM

*MCAT*



shahzaibdx said:


> guys a good news i got all 44 mcqs of physics mcat 2011
> i will upload them soon


OHHHHHHHHH....please upload them quickly! 

--- Updated ---




bloom said:


> which topics are included in human skeleton? and how many tarsals are present 7 or 8?


REFER 2 BOOK


----------



## shahzaibdx

i am repeator so i know that these questions are really from mcat 2012 
question number 1 is 
an object having spherical radius r experiencing retarding force f and cofficient of viscosity when moving through the fluid with speed v 
what is the ratio of retarding force to velocity
a)6 pi r(square) eta 
b)6 pi r eta
c)6 pi eta/ r(square)
d)6 pi eta/r


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM

*MCAT*



shahzaibdx said:


> i am repeator so i know that these questions are really from mcat 2012
> question number 1 is
> an object having spherical radius r experiencing retarding force f and cofficient of viscosity when moving through the fluid with speed v
> what is the ratio of retarding force to velocity
> a)6 pi r(square) eta
> b)6 pi r eta
> c)6 pi eta/ r(square)
> d)6 pi eta/r


ITS B...AS DRAG FORCE=6PI ETArv...so when F/V THEN FINALLY WE HAVE 6 PI ETA r


----------



## shahzaibdx

AMMARAH AZAM said:


> ITS B...AS DRAG FORCE=6PI ETArv...so when F/V THEN FINALLY WE HAVE 6 PI ETA r


yes its b

--- Updated ---




fairy queen said:


> try to upload them as soon as possible...


i want to upload them but i does not have enough time for typing


----------



## h.a.

shahzaibdx said:


> guys a good news i got all 44 mcqs of physics mcat 2011
> i will upload them soon


great!!!please do it as soon as possible

--- Updated ---

take snaps of questions and then upload them i hope this works


----------



## Nouman...

shahzaibdx said:


> guys a good news i got all 44 mcqs of physics mcat 2011 i will upload them soon


That's great. Thanks alot. Please upload them asap and don't waste your time typing them just capture and upload them. ty again


----------



## jamal

Do stars test session benefit? If yes then in which sense?#happy










--- Updated ---




shahzaibdx said:


> guys a good news i got all 44 mcqs of physics mcat 2011
> i will upload them soon


 Buddy you are right that typing would consume time. What you can do is Take the pictures of the questions and paste them on. Well it would be so nice of you if you do it.#yes


----------



## rizwan94

Aoa fellow members. I just joined medstudentz today. I have been reading this thread for the past three days as a guest, and believe me I was really surprised to see that despite such a competitive atmosphere, students like all of you are sharing such critical and useful information about the MCAT. I really appreciate all your efforts.


----------



## anaya

THE CHARGE ON THE INTERMEDIATE IN SN2 REACTIONS?
a) +1 b) -1 ?
Please answer this?


----------



## MedGrunt

rizwan94 said:


> Aoa fellow members. I just joined medstudentz today. I have been reading this thread for the past three days as a guest, and believe me I was really surprised to see that despite such a competitive atmosphere, students like all of you are sharing such critical and useful information about the MCAT. I really appreciate all your efforts.


Welcome to our community! 

Our members are definitely different than others. We are all trying to help each other achieve our career goals. Just because there is competition doesn't mean we can't help one another, right?  

That's the entire purpose of this site and now that you're a member hopefully you will also be able to help others as well.


----------



## faree

Time period will be pie second


----------



## zahid hassan

*carge on intermediate is +1*



anaya said:


> THE CHARGE ON THE INTERMEDIATE IN SN2 REACTIONS?
> a) +1 b) -1 ?
> Please answer this?


 it is +1


----------



## shahzaibdx

anaya said:


> THE CHARGE ON THE INTERMEDIATE IN SN2 REACTIONS?
> a) +1 b) -1 ?
> Please answer this?


b)-1


----------



## anaya

Its -1, I am confirmed now because nucleophiles are electron donors so transition state would be negatively charged. #happy @shahzaibdx. When will you post last year's questions? I am anxiously waiting for them please tell us quickly. Allah Bless you.#happy

--- Updated ---

here's the proof. http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/f/f9/BromoethaneSN2reaction-small.png


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM

*UHS*



sikander said:


> Assalam-o-Aliakum!
> guys I am new at this forum,I have obtained 395 marks in part I and now i am preparing for UHS entry test from kips#happy


REALLY....I ALSO STUDIED FRM KIPS FOR MCAT


----------



## rizwan94

*KIPS or STAR*

Which academy is best for MCAT preparation and crash tests?


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM

*UHS*



rizwan94 said:


> Which academy is best for MCAT preparation and crash tests?


kips is the best....i prepared for mcat frm there....


----------



## muhammad qasi

AMMARAH AZAM said:


> REALLY....I ALSO STUDIED FRM KIPS FOR MCAT


i also read from kips


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM

SALAM....WHERE CAN I FIND ENGLISH VOCAB AS SUGGESTED BY uhs....PLZ GUIDE ME....IT WILL BE A GR8 FAVOUR

--- Updated ---




muhammad qasi said:


> i also read 4m kips


WHICH CLASS....NUMCAT????


----------



## rizwan94

I'm still undecided about whether to join KIPS or STAR. Because here are the experiences of two people I know;

1. A FRIEND: A boy in my neighborhood, Imran bhai, studied at STAR and said that their teaching method wasn't that good, but practice tests were great (besides physics tests). He ended up with 900 marks in MCAT (960 in FSc and 940 in Matric). He said he lost most of his marks in Phyics. Right now, he is in 4th year MBBS at SIMS. He advised me to self-study and only give crash tests of STAR. He also said physics practice tests weren't that good, so use the net for those. 

2. MY COUSIN: She studied at KIPS (Multan campus) and scored 831 marks in MCAT 2011. She had 941 marks in FSc and 789/850 in matric, but ended up getting admission on open merit in Physiotherapy KEMU. As she wanted to go in medicine, she is repeating this year.

Judging by this info, I think STAR would be better as it guarantees 900 marks. But, on the other hand, KIPS students top in MCAT and other entry tests..

3. I an an overseas Pakistani and came to Pakistan 3 days back. I have self-studied 8th grade onwards so scored 859 in matric and 800 in FSc this year without joining any school/college (I had no teachers, notes, guidance and gave no tests) Resultantly, I have weak concepts in Chem I & II (100/200) and phy I (58/100). 

So keeping this in mind, can anyone help me out in deciding which academy to join?


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM

*UHS*

Guys I'm really worried about capacitors combinations..... These are really very tough...OMG...does anyone have any idea about UHS chemistry paper? If there are repeaters here then pelase tell me. Thanks.

_
Moderator's Edit: No posting in shorthand is allowed. I have edited your post. Read the Forum Rules please. Further posts in violation of the site rules will be deleted without warning. Thank you._


----------



## shahzaibdx

AMMARAH AZAM said:


> GUYS...M REALLY WORRIED ABT CAPACITORS COMBINATIONS.... THESE R REALLY V V TOUGH....OMG....ND ANY1 HAS ANY IDEA ABT UHS CHEMISTRY PAPER????IF THERE R REPEATERS HERE THEN DO TELL ME...THANKS


chem is the easiest of all subject in uhs mcat 2011


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM

*SALAM*



shahzaibdx said:


> chem is the easiest of all subject in uhs mcat 2011


REALLY??? You know I only got 895 marks in FBISE  I'm really tense.


----------



## rizwan94

AMMARAH AZAM said:


> SALAM....WHERE CAN I FIND ENGLISH VOCAB AS SUGGESTED BY uhs....PLZ GUIDE ME....IT WILL BE A GR8 FAVOUR
> 
> --- Updated ---
> 
> 
> 
> WHICH CLASS....NUMCAT????


You can find the English vocabulary in the UHS syllabus 2012 available on there website.


----------



## Life 4 u

Self Study! don't degrade your self. You can do this. trust Allah. yes give star crash tests and in the end kips grand tests.


----------



## jamal

Guys the good thing i found about this vocabulary list is that words are linked in uhs words itself.So in this way we can remember two words from one word . For example Aberration and Anomaly have almost same meaning and both these words are in Vocabulary.#yes English ? Study Medical




--- Updated ---

Do you know the fees of star crash test session ?


----------



## ramsha.zee

i wanna ask one thing that are there others tests of medical colleges in lahore other than uhs....like first u clear uhs test then u hv to clear the test of the specific medical college as well or only uhs test will decide ur merit.....cuz for cmh its uhs test as well as their own test that matters..


----------



## jamal

nice questions.#yes

MCAT Test Practice Questions - Help your MCAT Exam Score with free MCAT Test Preparation


----------



## Life 4 u

I guess 450 or 500!


----------



## Rehan

Hello everyone,

Just want to drop into this thread to let everyone know that they should be using the Quote button when replying to another user's post.

Using the Quote button allows for other members to quickly see the question that you are responding to without having to scroll back up to find the original post.

Also, if you wish to respond to multiple posts, please click on the Multi-Quote button. It is the button directly to the right of the Quote button. Click on the Multi-Quote button for every post which you wish to respond to and then click on the Post Reply button. This will let you then respond to multiple users all in one post.

Please make it easier on the moderators and myself by following these rules. 

*Thank you to all of you for helping make Med Studentz the #1 forum for Pakistan Medical Colleges on the entire Internet! *


----------



## muhammad qasi

AMMARAH AZAM said:


> SALAM....WHERE CAN I FIND ENGLISH VOCAB AS SUGGESTED BY uhs....PLZ GUIDE ME....IT WILL BE A GR8 FAVOUR
> 
> --- Updated ---
> 
> 
> 
> WHICH CLASS....NUMCAT????


no mcat


----------



## muhammad qasi

jamal said:


> Guys the good thing i found about this vocabulary list is that words are linked in uhs words itself.So in this way we can remember two words from one word . For example Aberration and Anomaly have almost same meaning and both these words are in Vocabulary.#yes English ? Study Medical
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --- Updated ---
> 
> Do you know the fees of star crash test session ?


do u join crash test of star?


----------



## shahzaibdx

AMMARAH AZAM said:


> REALLY??? You know I only got 895 marks in FBISE  I'm really tense.


f,sc is not the matter. i got 926 marks in f.sc. 917 in matric and 812 in mcat (2011) .
if the ratio of criteria was 
f.sc 70
mcat 30
then i would be in a medical college .
what i want to say is that f.sc is not main ,main thing is entry test
f.sc


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM

*SALAM*



ramsha.zee said:


> i wanna ask one thing that are there others tests of medical colleges in lahore other than uhs....like first u clear uhs test then u hv to clear the test of the specific medical college as well or only uhs test will decide ur merit.....cuz for cmh its uhs test as well as their own test that matters..


ACTUALLY IF YOU CLEAR UHS TEST THEN THERE WILL BE NO NEED TO GIVE ANY OTHER TEST BT JST FOR THE MEDICAL COLLEGES WHICH ARE OPERATING UNDER UHS.HOWEVER;CMH LAHORE ETC. HAVE THEIR OWN SEPARATE TESTS IN ADDITION TO UHS.so choice is yours,,good luck


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM

*salam*



shahzaibdx said:


> f,sc is not the matter. i got 926 marks in f.sc. 917 in matric and 812 in mcat (2011) .
> if the ratio of criteria was
> f.sc 70
> mcat 30
> then i would be in a medical college .
> what i want to say is that f.sc is not main ,main thing is entry test
> f.sc


exactly i got 965 in matricjust worrying about entry test...


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM

*salaamyeah!*



muhammad qasi said:


> no mcat


yeah!i know...but MCAT AND NUMCAT WAS NOT SEPARATE.I WAS ALSO IN MCAT.BT MY CLASS WAS NUMCAT2+MCAT1..WHAT WAS YOURS'??


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM

*AOA*



AMMARAH AZAM said:


> yeah!i know...but MCAT AND NUMCAT WAS NOT SEPARATE.I WAS ALSO IN MCAT.BT MY CLASS WAS NUMCAT2+MCAT1..WHAT WAS YOURS'??


OH QASI..I GOT IT,YOU ARE IN CHAKWAL.SORRY


----------



## fairy queen

AMMARAH AZAM said:


> exactly i got 965 in matricjust worrying about entry test...


i got 894 in fsc FBISE n 92% in matric n got 845 in mcat 2011....aggregate ws 80.10...
hope so i'l get this time...


----------



## fairy queen

i havent joined any akadmy this time....last time i joined kips....but this time i am doing self study....what u people think??...self study would work or not???
still i havent revised the whole syllabus...:?


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM

*salam*



fairy queen said:


> i got 894 in fsc FBISE n 92% in matric n got 845 in mcat 2011....aggregate ws 80.10...
> hope so i'l get this time...


wow..UR MARX R SIMILAR TO THOSE OF MEAND INSHALLAH YOU WILL GET ADMISSION.ALSO GUIDE US ND PRAY FOR US TOO


----------



## shaheeen

fairy queen said:


> i havent joined any akadmy this time....last time i joined kips....but this time i am doing self study....what u people think??...self study would work or not???
> still i havent revised the whole syllabus...:?


 yes u a doing the best. bcoz mcat 2011 questions were awfully easy(very easy).But main thing was the students were confused. if you do self study properly and wholly . i guarantee u can score 99.9%.


----------



## jamal

Not yet decided .I am thinking that self study and revision would be more effective in the days of crash and grand test session.What is your opinion and experience Friends? #happy


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM

*HEY*



shaheeen said:


> yes u a doing the best. bcoz mcat 2011 questions were awfully easy(very easy).But main thing was the students were confused. if you do self study properly and wholly . i guarantee u can score 99.9%.


REALLY????WHAT ABOUT UHS MCAT CHEMISTRY PORTION???


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM

*UHS*



jamal said:


> Not yet decided .I am thinking that self study and revision would be more effective in the days of crash and grand test session.What is your opinion and experience Friends? #happy


EXACTLY....that's the key to success.. i strongly agree to you..academies are just for guidance..but you have to prepare yourselves.


----------



## fairy queen

AMMARAH AZAM said:


> wow..UR MARX R SIMILAR TO THOSE OF MEAND INSHALLAH YOU WILL GET ADMISSION.ALSO GUIDE US ND PRAY FOR US TOO


yeah AMMARA inshaALLAH we will get int this time....r u repeater??
n guess what... i am doing BS chemistry from sargodha university ...and now i have summer vacations ..so am preparing for mcat.....


----------



## fairy queen

yeah....last time i made mistake dat i joined the 2nd session of mcat in kips during june july n august....and on 13 september we had a test....

my all conceptual questions were good....

but i could not get time for cramming.....n the mistakes i made were in those questions which were of typical book lines...
so i decided nt to join any akadmy this time...as i have concepts....just need little hard work n cramming...
bt the cramming seems to b more difficult for me...as i cannot study consistently..
well GOD knows better......m sure this time HE would adjust us somwhere... quite hopeful..


----------



## fairy queen

AMMARAH AZAM said:


> REALLY????WHAT ABOUT UHS MCAT CHEMISTRY PORTION???


my favourite portion is chemistry.....its really gud .....as i am doing BS chemistry...
but dont worry about MCAT chemistry.....its not that bad as physics.....


----------



## Life 4 u

jamal said:


> Not yet decided .I am thinking that self study and revision would be more effective in the days of crash and grand test session.What is your opinion and experience Friends? #happy


I feel the same. did you ask any senior regarding this matter??


----------



## Life 4 u

fairy queen said:


> yeah....last time i made mistake dat i joined the 2nd session of mcat in kips during june july n august....and on 13 september we had a test....
> 
> my all conceptual questions were good....
> 
> but i could not get time for cramming.....n the mistakes i made were in those questions which were of typical book lines...
> so i decided nt to join any akadmy this time...as i have concepts....just need little hard work n cramming...
> bt the cramming seems to b more difficult for me...as i cannot study consistently..
> well GOD knows better......m sure this time HE would adjust us somwhere... quite hopeful..



Is physics conceptual too?? I only worry about physics. :/ what about biology in e.test??


----------



## red rose

fairy queen said:


> i havent joined any akadmy this time....last time i joined kips....but this time i am doing self study....what u people think??...self study would work or not???
> still i havent revised the whole syllabus...:?


I got 993 in fsc. but my aggregate was not even 80. i havent joined any academy too. i went to kips and all they did was just mind splitting between alevels and fsc. all the sucessfull people in this field says only self study matters.......


----------



## red rose

AMMARAH AZAM said:


> kips is the best....i prepared for mcat frm there....


star academy is best for test session rather than kips...


----------



## red rose

shahzaibdx said:


> f,sc is not the matter. i got 926 marks in f.sc. 917 in matric and 812 in mcat (2011) .
> if the ratio of criteria was
> f.sc 70
> mcat 30
> then i would be in a medical college .
> what i want to say is that f.sc is not main ,main thing is entry test
> f.sc


 100 % agreed. Entry is the only game to win and to enter medical college.#sad


----------



## shaheeen

AMMARAH AZAM said:


> REALLY????WHAT ABOUT UHS MCAT CHEMISTRY PORTION???


believe me mcat chem questions were so easy that we could do that without preparation if we had done good in fsc.Build in you a confident boy and concentrate on your textbooks.InshaAllah u will win laurels


----------



## shahzaibdx

i am uploading another question from mcat 2011
















repeaters please agree with me that these question are really from mcat 2011


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM

*aoa*



fairy queen said:


> yeah AMMARA inshaALLAH we will get int this time....r u repeater??
> n guess what... i am doing BS chemistry from sargodha university ...and now i have summer vacations ..so am preparing for mcat.....


INSHALLAH AND NOPE!I AM NOT A REPEATER.I AM GONNA TRY FIRST TIME.AND THATS GOOD...TRY TRY AGAIN BEST OF LUCK


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM

*AOA*



shahzaibdx said:


> i am uploading another question from mcat 2011
> 
> View attachment 189
> View attachment 189
> 
> 
> 
> repeaters please agree with me that these question are really from mcat 2011


ITS D.....


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM

*SALAM*



shaheeen said:


> believe me mcat chem questions were so easy that we could do that without preparation if we had done good in fsc.Build in you a confident boy and concentrate on your textbooks.InshaAllah u will win laurels


YUP...i know text books are the only thing to be concenterated..well thanks alt for ur guidance shaheen.stay blessed


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM

*salam*

yeah i know...books are the only thing to be concentrated..and thanks alot shaheen for your guidance..stay blessed


----------



## fairy queen

yeah i agree with @SHAHEEN.chemistry portion was quite easy..


----------



## jamal

#yes


----------



## jamal

Which of the following species is the oxidizing agent in the following redox reaction?​Zn + Cu[SUP]2+[/SUP] -> Zn[SUP]2+[/SUP] + Cu


[*=left] A.	Zn
[*=left] B.	Zn[SUP]2+[/SUP]
[*=left] C.	Cu
[*=left] D.	Cu[SUP]2+[/SUP]


----------



## jamal

If the height to which a pendulum is raised is doubled, its velocity as it passes through its equilibrium position will:​

[*=left] A.	Increase by less than a factor of 2.
[*=left] B.	Increase by a factor of 2.
[*=left] C.	Increase by more than a factor of 2.
[*=left] D.	Remain the same.


----------



## jamal

Color blindness is a recessive trait passed on through a sex-linked gene on the X chromosome. If a woman who carries the allele for color blindness has a child with a man who is color blind, what is the probability that a female offspring will be a carrier?​


[*=left] A.	0%
[*=left] B.	25%
[*=left] C.	50%
[*=left] D.	100%


----------



## Nouman...

fairy queen said:


> yeah....last time i made mistake dat i joined the 2nd session of mcat in kips during june july n august....and on 13 september we had a test....
> 
> my all conceptual questions were good....
> 
> but i could not get time for cramming.....n the mistakes i made were in those questions which were of typical book lines...
> so i decided nt to join any akadmy this time...as i have concepts....just need little hard work n cramming...
> bt the cramming seems to b more difficult for me...as i cannot study consistently..
> well GOD knows better......m sure this time HE would adjust us somwhere... quite hopeful..


Well i disagree with you because entry test checks your concepts more than it does your cramming. I didn't have good concepts last year but i was very good at cramming. n that didn't do well for me.


----------



## muhammad qasi

shahzaibdx said:


> i am uploading another question from mcat 2011
> 
> View attachment 189
> View attachment 189
> 
> 
> 
> repeaters please agree with me that these question are really from mcat 2011


yup. u are right this question was in mcat 2011


----------



## shahzaibdx

AMMARAH AZAM said:


> ITS D.....


yes its D


----------



## shahzaibdx

jamal said:


> Which of the following species is the oxidizing agent in the following redox reaction?​Zn + Cu[SUP]2+[/SUP] -> Zn[SUP]2+[/SUP] + Cu
> 
> 
> [*=left] A. Zn
> [*=left] B. Zn[SUP]2+[/SUP]
> [*=left] C. Cu
> [*=left] D. Cu[SUP]2+[/SUP]


D)cu2+


----------



## shahzaibdx

jamal said:


> If the height to which a pendulum is raised is doubled, its velocity as it passes through its equilibrium position will:​
> 
> 
> [*=left] A. Increase by less than a factor of 2.
> [*=left] B. Increase by a factor of 2.
> [*=left] C. Increase by more than a factor of 2.
> [*=left] D. Remain the same.


A.	Increase by less than a factor of 2.


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM

*HELLO*

GUYS...THE BEST METHOD TO CRAM ENGLISH VOCAB IS TO MAKE MNEMONICS OF EACH AND EVERY WORD..FOR EXAMPLE..WE HAVE THE WORD 'EXECRABLE' YOU KNOW THERE IS THE WORD 'CRAB' IN IT AND ITS HORRIFYING SO YHE MEANING COMES TO BE SOMETHING TERRIBLE OR HORRIFYING.I HOPE IT WORKS.OUR ENG TEACHER TAUGHT THIS.i did my whole vocab like this


----------



## fairy queen

jamal said:


> Which of the following species is the oxidizing agent in the following redox reaction?​Zn + Cu[SUP]2+[/SUP] -> Zn[SUP]2+[/SUP] + Cu
> 
> 
> [*=left]A. Zn
> [*=left]B. Zn[SUP]2+[/SUP]
> [*=left]C. Cu
> [*=left]D. Cu[SUP]2+[/SUP]


D


----------



## fairy queen

shahzaibdx said:


> A. Increase by less than a factor of 2.


HOW??


----------



## fairy queen

Nouman... said:


> Well i disagree with you because entry test checks your concepts more than it does your cramming. I didn't have good concepts last year but i was very good at cramming. n that didn't do well for me.


But i lost the game last time by 10 mcqs..which i know were those ones which were book lines...

well u r also right......concepts n cramming both are needed for success..only one thing is nt necessary


----------



## sikander

I guess cramming and concepts are equally important for MCAT although its my first experience but I have realized that both are equally important .Guys please try to post more relevant Mcqs with their keys I dont know why but with every passing day it seems a difficult task to me. :?


----------



## Nouman...

Yup the key to success is to clear your concepts and then cram the book lines. Do your best and leave the rest to ALLAH. #yes


----------



## rizwan94

jamal said:


> Color blindness is a recessive trait passed on through a sex-linked gene on the X chromosome. If a woman who carries the allele for color blindness has a child with a man who is color blind, what is the probability that a female offspring will be a carrier?​
> 
> 
> [*=left] A. 0%
> [*=left] B. 25%
> [*=left] C. 50%
> [*=left] D. 100%



ans B. 

Explanation: If you make a punnet square, each child has a 25% chance of being a colour-blind daughter, 25% chance being a carrier daughter, 25% chance of being a colour-blind son and a 25% chance of being an unaffected son. (But regardless of gender, then there's a 50% chance of the offsprings being color blind or carriers)


----------



## jamal

jamal said:


> Color blindness is a recessive trait passed on through a sex-linked gene on the X chromosome. If a woman who carries the allele for color blindness has a child with a man who is color blind, what is the probability that a female offspring will be a carrier?​
> 
> 
> [*=left] A. 0%
> [*=left] B. 25%
> [*=left] C. 50%
> [*=left] D. 100%


Correct Answer: *C.* _50%_
Female children will receive one X from their father and one X from their mother. The X from the father must carry the color blindness allele since the father is color blind. The X from the mother has a 50/50 chance of being either normal or carrying the color blindness allele since she is heterozygous recessive. Thus, 50% of female children will be homozygous color blind, and 50% will be heterozygous carriers of the color blindness trait.


----------



## jamal

​Which of the following is a true statement?​

[*=left] A.	The anterior pituitary secretes FSH, which acts on interstitial cells.
[*=left] B.	The posterior pituitary secretes LH, which acts on interstitial cells.
[*=left] C.	Inhibin, released by interstitial cells, inhibits FSH release.
[*=left] D.	Interstitial cells secrete testosterone, which inhibits release of LH and FSH.


----------



## jamal

Which one of the following correctly represents the electron configuration of sulfur in an excited state?​

[*=left] A.	1s2 2s2 2p6 3s2 3p4
[*=left] B.	1s2 2s2 2p6 3s2 3p5
[*=left] C.	1s2 2s2 2p6 3s2 3p3 4s1
[*=left] D.	1s2 2s2 2p6 3s2 3p4 4s1


----------



## jamal

The image of an object placed in front of a convex mirror will be:​

[*=left] A.	Real and inverted.
[*=left] B.	Real and upright.
[*=left] C.	Virtual and inverted.
[*=left] D.	Virtual and upright.


----------



## myvue

red rose said:


> Since we are mcat repeaters, we should not take risks, if it was easy last time it doesnot means that it will be easy this time too.


Aoa, as you have taken last year's mcat can you please tell me whether it was according to the syllabus given by uhs or other things were also asked?im asking this because i need to know whether i should only do the syllabus well or should i do the whole fsc books....waiting for your reply...


----------



## myvue

shaheeen said:


> yes u a doing the best. bcoz mcat 2011 questions were awfully easy(very easy).But main thing was the students were confused. if you do self study properly and wholly . i guarantee u can score 99.9%.



Aoa, as you have taken last year's mcat can you please tell me whether it was according to the syllabus given by uhs or other things were also asked?im asking this because i need to know whether i should only do the syllabus well or should i do the whole fsc books....waiting for your reply...


----------



## Life 4 u

jamal said:


> ​Which of the following is a true statement?​
> 
> 
> [*=left] A. The anterior pituitary secretes FSH, which acts on interstitial cells.
> [*=left] B. The posterior pituitary secretes LH, which acts on interstitial cells.
> [*=left] C. Inhibin, released by interstitial cells, inhibits FSH release.
> [*=left] D. Interstitial cells secrete testosterone, which inhibits release of LH and FSH.


Alpha!


----------



## shahzaibdx

a)


----------



## shahzaibdx

jamal said:


> ​Which of the following is a true statement?​
> 
> 
> [*=left] A. The anterior pituitary secretes FSH, which acts on interstitial cells.
> [*=left] B. The posterior pituitary secretes LH, which acts on interstitial cells.
> [*=left] C. Inhibin, released by interstitial cells, inhibits FSH release.
> [*=left] D. Interstitial cells secrete testosterone, which inhibits release of LH and FSH.


a)


----------



## fairy queen

myvue said:


> Aoa, as you have taken last year's mcat can you please tell me whether it was according to the syllabus given by uhs or other things were also asked?im asking this because i need to know whether i should only do the syllabus well or should i do the whole fsc books....waiting for your reply...


mcat 2011 was totaly according to UHS syllabus...nothing was out of syllabus..


----------



## fairy queen

hey everyone!do tell honestly that how many times you have revised the books???n also about vocabulary...hws that going??:roll:


----------



## myctoRule

jamal said:


> ​Which of the following is a true statement?​
> 
> 
> [*=left] A. The anterior pituitary secretes FSH, which acts on interstitial cells.
> [*=left] B. The posterior pituitary secretes LH, which acts on interstitial cells.
> [*=left] C. Inhibin, released by interstitial cells, inhibits FSH release.
> [*=left] D. Interstitial cells secrete testosterone, which inhibits release of LH and FSH.


 its delta/ D


----------



## myctoRule

jamal said:


> The image of an object placed in front of a convex mirror will be:​
> 
> 
> [*=left] A. Real and inverted.
> [*=left] B. Real and upright.
> [*=left] C. Virtual and inverted.
> [*=left] D. Virtual and upright.


Real and inverted, A


----------



## myctoRule

shahzaibdx said:


> A. Increase by less than a factor of 2.


 why is it A, it should increase by more than a factor of two because when the pendulum will reach x0 then its velocity will be highest and all the potential energy would be converted into kinetic energy and if potential energy is increased by increasing the height then more kinetic energy and hence more velocity.
correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## faree

D)Cu[SUP]2+[/SUP]


----------



## faree

Which of the following is a true statement?​



[*=left] A. The anterior pituitary secretes FSH, which acts on interstitial cells.
[*=left] B. The posterior pituitary secretes LH, which acts on interstitial cells.
[*=left] C. Inhibin, released by interstitial cells, inhibits FSH release.
[*=left] D. Interstitial cells secrete testosterone, which inhibits release of LH and FSH.


A​


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM

*.....*

uhs mcat 2011
2 long parallel wires repel each other because:-


a).both wires carry current in opposite direction
b)both wires carry current in same direction
c)wire 1 carries current but wire 2 doesnot
d)wire 2 carries current but wire 1 doesnot


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM

*......*



fairy queen said:


> hey everyone!do tell honestly that how many times you have revised the books???n also about vocabulary...hws that going??:roll:


well honestly telling.i joined kips, islamabad camous for 2 months.they took our tests again and again.Now a days!we are free from academy and i am revising 1st time.i have planned to revise twice and 4 days before test i will revise 1 book per day inshallah.and as far as vocabulary is concerned ..so i have prepared it alhumdulilah but i donot find enough time to revise it daily.i usually revise it after a week or two..What about you?


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM

*.....*

Guys!would you like to tell me that 'what is the relation of spring constant with frequency'?direct or inverse..please explain me.


----------



## shahzaibdx

AMMARAH AZAM said:


> Guys!would you like to tell me that 'what is the relation of spring constant with frequency'?direct or inverse..please explain me.


direct relation


----------



## shahzaibdx

AMMARAH AZAM said:


> uhs mcat 2011
> 2 long parallel wires repel each other because:-
> 
> 
> a).both wires carry current in opposite direction
> b)both wires carry current in same direction
> c)wire 1 carries current but wire 2 doesnot
> d)wire 2 carries current but wire 1 doesnot


a)
yes it is in mcat 2011


----------



## shaheeen

jamal said:


> Which of the following species is the oxidizing agent in the following redox reaction?​Zn + Cu[SUP]2+[/SUP] -> Zn[SUP]2+[/SUP] + Cu
> 
> 
> [*=left] A. Zn
> [*=left] B. Zn[SUP]2+[/SUP]
> [*=left] C. Cu
> [*=left] D. Cu[SUP]2+[/SUP]


Its D


----------



## shaheeen

myvue said:


> Aoa, as you have taken last year's mcat can you please tell me whether it was according to the syllabus given by uhs or other things were also asked?im asking this because i need to know whether i should only do the syllabus well or should i do the whole fsc books....waiting for your reply...


only uhs syllabus.dont waste ur time to learn your the whole books.well. i am not repeater, my cousins are repeater thats why i have some information


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM

*....*



shahzaibdx said:


> a)
> yes it is in mcat 2011


shahzaib i have a request to you.Actually i got last year's uhs physics paper from my teacher;But the problem is that 2 pages are missing from the paper.Q.no 14 - 20 and 26-37 are not attached in the paper,So i wanna say would you like to share one of these questions next time..And i will post rest of the questions,which are available to me,from time to time.It will really be a great favour.please???


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM

*......*

UHS MCAT 2011

Electron gun in CRO consists of following parts:

a)filament,cathode,grid,anodes
b)cathode,anode,capacitor,screen
c)emitter,base,collector,resistor
d)resistor,capacitor,inductor,diode


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM

*.....*



shahzaibdx said:


> direct relation


thats the relation...f=1/2pi multiply under root k/m....right???please correct me if it is wrong


----------



## anaya

It'll be a great favour if u people Ammarah and shahzaib post more questions of physics as they are helping me alot. May Allah Bless you.


----------



## anaya

AMMARAH AZAM said:


> shahzaib i have a request to you.Actually i got last year's uhs physics paper from my teacher;But the problem is that 2 pages are missing from the paper.Q.no 14 - 20 and 26-37 are not attached in the paper,So i wanna say would you like to share one of these questions next time..And i will post rest of the questions,which are available to me,from time to time.It will really be a great favour.please???


Ammarah you got physics' paper from kips? how come?


----------



## veiledfantasy

AMMARAH AZAM said:


> shahzaib i have a request to you.Actually i got last year's uhs physics paper from my teacher;But the problem is that 2 pages are missing from the paper.Q.no 14 - 20 and 26-37 are not attached in the paper,So i wanna say would you like to share one of these questions next time..And i will post rest of the questions,which are available to me,from time to time.It will really be a great favour.please???


Ammarah, is it actually possible for you to scan and upload last year's UHS paper, even if it isn't complete. I'd really appreciate it! JizakAllah in advance!


----------



## jamal

AMMARAH AZAM said:


> thats the relation...f=1/2pi multiply under root k/m....right???please correct me if it is wrong


 Yes you are right.#yes


----------



## rizwan94

*Which MCAT books are the best?*

The below stated books were occasionally recommended by various pre-medical students for a better MCAT
preparation. Which of them are the best?
1. KETS (KIPS entry test series)
2. Dogar brother's MCAT books
3. Caravan MCAT
4. Jahangir MCAT
5. ILMI Objective books
6. A-level books
7. Arif sons objective series
8. Some sort of books offered by UHS (came to know about them some days back.)

Currently, I have the KETS notes and Ilmi objective books, are they enough or should I get other books too? Please share your opinions.


----------



## Life 4 u

AMMARAH AZAM said:


> UHS MCAT 2011
> 
> Electron gun in CRO consists of following parts:
> 
> a)filament,cathode,grid,anodes
> b)cathode,anode,capacitor,screen
> c)emitter,base,collector,resistor
> d)resistor,capacitor,inductor,diode


Alpha!


----------



## Life 4 u

rizwan94 said:


> The below stated books were occasionally recommended by various pre-medical students for a better MCAT
> preparation. Which of them are the best?
> 1. KETS (KIPS entry test series)
> 2. Dogar brother's MCAT books
> 3. Caravan MCAT
> 4. Jahangir MCAT
> 5. ILMI Objective books
> 6. A-level books
> 7. Arif sons objective series
> 8. Some sort of books offered by UHS (came to know about them some days back.)
> 
> Currently, I have the KETS notes and Ilmi objective books, are they enough or should I get other books too? Please share your opinions.


Hmmmm! Now let me tell you very important thing. Since you have KETS and ilmi. I want to ask have you practised them all or not? If yes?? then how many times. because MCAT is about practice and practice. The point is every question will come from book. And suppose you get all the books. Will you be able to self study your course books and practice the books which you already have atleast 2 times? Don't confuse your mind with what you should have rather pay attention to what you have. And get Dogar MCAT book that would be enough.  hope this helps.


----------



## Life 4 u

I want to ask that self study is better or crash tests?


----------



## jamal

Life 4 u said:


> I want to ask that self study is better or crash tests?


 i would go for self study#yes


----------



## Life 4 u

jamal said:


> i would go for self study#yes


So we should opt for grand tests only?? Any senior advice in this matter?


----------



## jamal

rizwan94 said:


> The below stated books were occasionally recommended by various pre-medical students for a better MCAT
> preparation. Which of them are the best?
> 1. KETS (KIPS entry test series)
> 2. Dogar brother's MCAT books
> 3. Caravan MCAT
> 4. Jahangir MCAT
> 5. ILMI Objective books
> 6. A-level books
> 7. Arif sons objective series
> 8. Some sort of books offered by UHS (came to know about them some days back.)
> 
> Currently, I have the KETS notes and Ilmi objective books, are they enough or should I get other books too? Please share your opinions.


 That's enough for practice buddy.More concentration on your study material because if you learn the material and then after learning a particular topic go for practice from the books whatever you have. by the way from where you came to know 
"Some sort of books offered by UHS (came to know about them some days back." and which are these books.


----------



## jamal

jamal said:


> ​Which of the following is a true statement?​
> 
> 
> [*=left] A. The anterior pituitary secretes FSH, which acts on interstitial cells.
> [*=left] B. The posterior pituitary secretes LH, which acts on interstitial cells.
> [*=left] C. Inhibin, released by interstitial cells, inhibits FSH release.
> [*=left] D. Interstitial cells secrete testosterone, which inhibits release of LH and FSH.



Correct Answer: *D.* _Interstitial cells secrete testosterone, which inhibits release of LH and FSH._
Leydig cells secrete testosterone, which causes development of male secondary sexual characteristics in male. Testosterone feeds back to the anterior pituitary to inhibit release of FSH and LH. The anterior pituitary does secrete FSH, however it stimulates Sertoli cells, not Leydig cells. LH is also secreted by the anterior pituitary and stimulates Leydig cells (also known as interstitial cells) to secrete testosterone. Sertoli cells secrete inhibin, which decrease FSH secretion from the anterior pituitary.


----------



## jamal

myctoRule said:


> why is it A, it should increase by more than a factor of two because when the pendulum will reach x0 then its velocity will be highest and all the potential energy would be converted into kinetic energy and if potential energy is increased by increasing the height then more kinetic energy and hence more velocity.
> correct me if I am wrong.


Correct Answer: *A.* _Increase by less than a factor of 2._It is because Gravitational potential energy is converted into kinetic energy as the pendulum swings through its equilibrium position. Thus, _mgh_ becomes (1/2)mv[SUP]2[/SUP], which implies that the pendulum?s speed as it passes through its lowest point is given by the equation v = sqrt (2gh). Since v is proportional to sqrt (h), increasing h by a factor of 2 will increase v by only sqrt (2), which is less than 2.


----------



## jamal

Which of the following best characterizes the ionization constant of a strong acid?



[*=left] A.	Ka < 0
[*=left] B.	0 < Ka < 0.1
[*=left] C.	0.1 < Ka < 1
[*=left] D.	Ka > 1

​


----------



## Life 4 u

jamal said:


> Correct Answer: *A.*_Increase by less than a factor of 2._It is because Gravitational potential energy is converted into kinetic energy as the pendulum swings through its equilibrium position. Thus, _mgh_ becomes (1/2)mv[SUP]2[/SUP], which implies that the pendulum’s speed as it passes through its lowest point is given by the equation v = sqrt (2gh). Since v is proportional to sqrt (h), increasing h by a factor of 2 will increase v by only sqrt (2), which is less than 2.


From where did you get such mcqs??


----------



## muhammad qasi

jamal said:


> i would go for self study#yes


i also concern on self study . i have all papers of kips so i practice 4m there


----------



## shahzaibdx

shaheeen said:


> only uhs syllabus.dont waste ur time to learn your the whole books.well. i am not repeater, my cousins are repeater thats why i have some information


there is not a single word out of syllabus previous year


----------



## shahzaibdx

jamal said:


> Which of the following best characterizes the ionization constant of a strong acid?
> 
> 
> 
> [*=left] A. Ka < 0
> [*=left] B. 0 < Ka < 0.1
> [*=left] C. 0.1 < Ka < 1
> [*=left] D. Ka > 1
> 
> ​


D.	Ka > 1


----------



## shahzaibdx

Life 4 u said:


> Alpha!


yes it is in mcat 2011


----------



## shahzaibdx

AMMARAH AZAM said:


> thats the relation...f=1/2pi multiply under root k/m....right???please correct me if it is wrong


yes you are right


----------



## shahzaibdx

i am going to upload another question from mcat 2011
which of the following radio isotopes used for blood circulation 
A)Na-24
B)Na-23
C)Co-60
D)c-14


----------



## shahzaibdx

jamal said:


> That's enough for practice buddy.More concentration on your study material because if you learn the material and then after learning a particular topic go for practice from the books whatever you have. by the way from where you came to know
> "Some sort of books offered by UHS (came to know about them some days back." and which are these books.


uhs has not recommended any book except respective text books (means a-level student prepare from their books and f.sc students from their books)


----------



## shahzaibdx

i am going to upload a question of biology from mcat 2011
which of the following is RNA enveloped and epidemic
A)small pox
B)polio
C)influenza 
D)mumps


----------



## amerhch

My cousin got 84% in matric equivalence,and 62% in fsc equivalence,and i got 83.11% in matric and 75% in fsc equi,have the same questions plus need formula ,what i have in mind is they take 5 o levels and 3 a level subjects to get fsc equivalence out of 1100 then the formula of 10% from matric and 40% of fsc and 50% mcat applies on taking again 10% of total equi of matric and then of fsc? if i am wrond do correct me ,specially anas90 yr answer will be waited.


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM

*......*



anaya said:


> It'll be a great favour if u people Ammarah and shahzaib post more questions of physics as they are helping me alot. May Allah Bless you.


no problem.we will post from time to time inshallah...and thanks alot for your humble praysame to you


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM

*...........*



shahzaibdx said:


> i am going to upload another question from mcat 2011
> which of the following radio isotopes used for blood circulation
> A)Na-24
> B)Na-23
> C)Co-60
> D)c-14



its b


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM

*.....*



anaya said:


> Ammarah you got physics' paper from kips? how come?


its confidential and yes from my teacher


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM

*.....*



veiledfantasy said:


> Ammarah, is it actually possible for you to scan and upload last year's UHS paper, even if it isn't complete. I'd really appreciate it! JizakAllah in advance!


well scanning is not possible.but u dont worry,,i will upload all the available questions in 3-4 days inshallah...okk


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM

*...*

uhs mcat 2011

for interference of light waves to take place,the required condition is;

a)path difference of light waves from 2 sources must be largr
b)the interfering beams must be non coherent
C)the light waves may come from 2 different sources
d)the light waves must come from 2 different sources


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM

*...*

uhs mcat 2011

for interference of light waves to take place,the required condition is;

a)path difference of light waves from 2 sources must be largr
b)the interfering beams must be non coherent
C)the light waves may come from 2 different sources
d)the light waves must come from 2 coherent sources


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM

*......*

uhs mcat 2011

the property of bending of light around obstacles & spreading of light waves into geometrical shadow of an object is:
diffraction
interference
polarization 
quantization


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM

*.....*

uhs mcat 2011

The spectrum of a star's light is measured and the wavelenght of 1 of the lines identified is 589nm.the same line has a wavelenght of 497nm when observed in the laboratory.this means that star is:

moving away from earth
moving towards earth
is stationary
revolving around the planet


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM

*.....*

uhs mcat 2011

during shm,at what time displacement is zero
a)T/4
b)3T/4
c)T/4 T/2 3T/4 & T
D)0,T/2 & T


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM

*.....*

When the dimensions of both sides of an equation are equal then equation is said to be

homogenous
simultaneous
instantaneous
quadratic


----------



## shahzaibdx

AMMARAH AZAM said:


> its b


wrong its A


----------



## shahzaibdx

AMMARAH AZAM said:


> When the dimensions of both sides of an equation are equal then equation is said to be
> 
> homogenous
> simultaneous
> instantaneous
> quadratic


its A 
i think this mcq is also in mcat 2011


----------



## shahzaibdx

AMMARAH AZAM said:


> uhs mcat 2011
> 
> during shm,at what time displacement is zero
> a)T/4
> b)3T/4
> c)T/4 T/2 3T/4 & T
> D)0,T/2 & T


this question is with fig you did not show the fig
and according to fig which i have the answer is D
THIS question i also in mcat 2011


----------



## shahzaibdx

AMMARAH AZAM said:


> uhs mcat 2011
> 
> The spectrum of a star's light is measured and the wavelenght of 1 of the lines identified is 589nm.the same line has a wavelenght of 497nm when observed in the laboratory.this means that star is:
> 
> moving away from earth
> moving towards earth
> is stationary
> revolving around the planet


the answer is (A) moving away from earth


----------



## shahzaibdx

AMMARAH AZAM said:


> uhs mcat 2011
> 
> the property of bending of light around obstacles & spreading of light waves into geometrical shadow of an object is:
> diffraction
> interference
> polarization
> quantization


its answer is A diffraction


----------



## shahzaibdx

AMMARAH AZAM said:


> uhs mcat 2011
> 
> for interference of light waves to take place,the required condition is;
> 
> a)path difference of light waves from 2 sources must be largr
> b)the interfering beams must be non coherent
> C)the light waves may come from 2 different sources
> d)the light waves must come from 2 coherent sources


d)the light waves must come from 2 coherent sources


----------



## shahzaibdx

there is an other question from m cat 2011


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM

*....*



shahzaibdx said:


> wrong its A


YUP...sorry.,..i completely forgot well thanks


----------



## Nouman...

shahzaibdx said:


> there is an other question from m cat 2011


 its A downwards(into the paper) #laugh


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM

*...*

guys...nobody has chemistry last year's uhs paper????please share any question if u people do remember


----------



## Nouman...

Thanks Ammarah and Shahzaib for your valuable contribution. Although i took test last year but i completely have forgotten most of the mcqs especially from physics but you guys really are helping me remind them.


----------



## Nouman...

AMMARAH AZAM said:


> guys...nobody has chemistry last year's uhs paper????please share any question if u people do remember


if you have taken last year's test then u should know that chemistry's paper was very easy. (bio, english and physics were not a big deal too) n I don't know how do people get past year papers. #eek


----------



## Nouman...

shahzaibdx said:


> uhs has not recommended any book except respective text books (means a-level student prepare from their books and f.sc students from their books)


Last year uhs did recommend some books but they later removed them.


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM

*......*



Nouman... said:


> if you have taken last year's test then u should know that chemistry's paper was very easy. (bio, english and physics were not a big deal too) n I don't know how do people get past year papers. #eek


Well i am not a repeater...and thanks for telling.stay blessed


----------



## Nouman...

shahzaibdx said:


> i am going to upload a question of biology from mcat 2011
> which of the following is RNA enveloped and epidemic
> A)small pox
> B)polio
> C)influenza
> D)mumps


influenza.


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM

well noman no problem..We are here yo help our levels best my pleasure #grin


----------



## Nouman...

shahzaibdx said:


> this question is with fig you did not show the fig
> and according to fig which i have the answer is D
> THIS question i also in mcat 2011


can u post that figure please?


----------



## Nouman...

Life 4 u said:


> I want to ask that self study is better or crash tests?


i think now a days u should take grand tests as they really help you get prepared for the paper pattern and manage time. and then do self study near the test.. I too am giving grand tests in pc these days and these are proving to be very helpful for me. MashaAllah (=


----------



## rizwan94

Life 4 u said:


> Hmmmm! Now let me tell you very important thing. Since you have KETS and ilmi. I want to ask have you practised them all or not? If yes?? then how many times. because MCAT is about practice and practice. The point is every question will come from book. And suppose you get all the books. Will you be able to self study your course books and practice the books which you already have atleast 2 times? Don't confuse your mind with what you should have rather pay attention to what you have. And get Dogar MCAT book that would be enough.  hope this helps.


You have picked a valid point. I didn't think about it from this perspective. I got Ilmi books in Jan 2012, and practised them a couple of times (great books as they boosted my result from 360/550 in FBISE FSc-I to 440/550 in FSc-II), so I'm sort of familiar with them. But I received the KETS books on Aug 3rd, and I have just given them two readings to date. I have self-studied my course books and practised ILMI (twice during the exams, and twice in July). You're right I won't have sufficient time to practice all of them. So, I'll stick to KETS, ILMI and try to get Dogar MCAT and practice them well over the coming days. Great advice...really appreciate it.

Here is some junior advice about self-study. If you know your exam (the format, types of questions, or question pattern) and have guidance (solving the paper, likely correct option techniques etc), then stick to self-study, but if you don't, then based on my personal experience while self-studying for FBISe FSc this year, I think you should attend an academy or some useful seminar to familiarize yourself with the exam. Trust me, it really helps.


----------



## rizwan94

jamal said:


> That's enough for practice buddy.More concentration on your study material because if you learn the material and then after learning a particular topic go for practice from the books whatever you have. by the way from where you came to know
> "Some sort of books offered by UHS (came to know about them some days back." and which are these books.


Appreciate your advice. About the books offered by UHS, well, I came to know about a seminar to be held on Aug 28 in Multan on UHS MCAT PREPARATION TECHNIQUES AND PRACTICE. Students who signed up for it will be handed out some practice books and will be guided about preparing better (heard the books cost about Rs.500). Now, I don't have any more information about how many books and what type of books. But, the signing up ended in July, so I missed it. But a close friend of mine has signed up, so I'll get the books from him and let you all know what they are, INSHALLAH. I also attached an advertisement of another seminar being held. But, I'm not sure if this is the same seminar as the one being held on Aug 28.


----------



## rizwan94

How many posts do I need to be able to post links too?


----------



## shahzaibdx

Nouman... said:


> its A downwards(into the paper) #laugh


wrong its upward apply right hand rule


----------



## shahzaibdx

Nouman... said:


> Last year uhs did recommend some books but they later removed them.


but now they didnot recommend any book


----------



## Life 4 u

rizwan94 said:


> You have picked a valid point. I didn't think about it from this perspective. I got Ilmi books in Jan 2012, and practised them a couple of times (great books as they boosted my result from 360/550 in FBISE FSc-I to 440/550 in FSc-II), so I'm sort of familiar with them. But I received the KETS books on Aug 3rd, and I have just given them two readings to date. I have self-studied my course books and practised ILMI (twice during the exams, and twice in July). You're right I won't have sufficient time to practice all of them. So, I'll stick to KETS, ILMI and try to get Dogar MCAT and practice them well over the coming days. Great advice...really appreciate it.
> 
> Here is some junior advice about self-study. If you know your exam (the format, types of questions, or question pattern) and have guidance (solving the paper, likely correct option techniques etc), then stick to self-study, but if you don't, then based on my personal experience while self-studying for FBISe FSc this year, I think you should attend an academy or some useful seminar to familiarize yourself with the exam. Trust me, it really helps.


So you too are a FBISE student. same here. The good thing with this board is that it helps you to study deeply and conceptually and it is unpredictable in terms of giving marks. what I think. Well I will give some crash tests and then 2 grand tests. that's my plan.


----------



## Life 4 u

rizwan94 said:


> Appreciate your advice. About the books offered by UHS, well, I came to know about a seminar to be held on Aug 28 in Multan on UHS MCAT PREPARATION TECHNIQUES AND PRACTICE. Students who signed up for it will be handed out some practice books and will be guided about preparing better (heard the books cost about Rs.500). Now, I don't have any more information about how many books and what type of books. But, the signing up ended in July, so I missed it. But a close friend of mine has signed up, so I'll get the books from him and let you all know what they are, INSHALLAH. I also attached an advertisement of another seminar being held. But, I'm not sure if this is the same seminar as the one being held on Aug 28.


What do you mean by signed up for it??


----------



## Life 4 u

muhammad qasi said:


> i also concern on self study . i have all papers of kips so i practice 4m there


during self study,what should one do?? And one should stick to books only??


----------



## veiledfantasy

Thank you so much, Ammara and Shahzaib! May Allah bless you! =D


----------



## shaheeen

shahzaibdx said:


> there is not a single word out of syllabus previous year


but out of 220 mcqa there was 1 mcqs out of syllabus that was:
Q:Endosperm is formed as a result of:
iollination
ii:double fertilization
iii:cross pollination
iv:sex
ANS: double fertilization that is out of syllabus.Isn,t it?


----------



## jamal

rizwan94 said:


> Aoa fellow members. I just joined medstudentz today. I have been reading this thread for the past three days as a guest, and believe me I was really surprised to see that despite such a competitive atmosphere, students like all of you are sharing such critical and useful information about the MCAT. I really appreciate all your efforts.


 Well competition does not mean like what we think .For example generally speaking we think that if someone would learn the techniques or some other things from me which i know then it would be difficult for me to get good college. This is our own wrong thought. We should logically think that even for k.e everyone has to compete for just 1 seat out of 303 seats.And we should be sincere to ourselves and help each other whole heartily and it would not create any difference in our merit Inshallah. That's what i believe#happy


----------



## Nouman...

shahzaibdx said:


> wrong its upward apply right hand rule


it's downwards by right hand rule. i.e. thumb is in the direction of I, Fingers point in the direction of B So F would be downwards n rod will move in that direction. How is it wrong? :S


----------



## Nouman...

shaheeen said:


> but out of 220 mcqa there was 1 mcqs out of syllabus that was:
> Q:Endosperm is formed as a result of:
> iollination
> ii:double fertilization
> iii:cross pollination
> iv:sex
> ANS: double fertilization that is out of syllabus.Isn,t it?


It's related to angiosperms. We should do related topics too. :|


----------



## jamal

rizwan94 said:


> I'm still undecided about whether to join KIPS or STAR. Because here are the experiences of two people I know;
> 
> 1. A FRIEND: A boy in my neighborhood, Imran bhai, studied at STAR and said that their teaching method wasn't that good, but practice tests were great (besides physics tests). He ended up with 900 marks in MCAT (960 in FSc and 940 in Matric). He said he lost most of his marks in Phyics. Right now, he is in 4th year MBBS at SIMS. He advised me to self-study and only give crash tests of STAR. He also said physics practice tests weren't that good, so use the net for those.
> 
> 2. MY COUSIN: She studied at KIPS (Multan campus) and scored 831 marks in MCAT 2011. She had 941 marks in FSc and 789/850 in matric, but ended up getting admission on open merit in Physiotherapy KEMU. As she wanted to go in medicine, she is repeating this year.
> 
> Judging by this info, I think STAR would be better as it guarantees 900 marks. But, on the other hand, KIPS students top in MCAT and other entry tests..
> 
> 3. I an an overseas Pakistani and came to Pakistan 3 days back. I have self-studied 8th grade onwards so scored 859 in matric and 800 in FSc this year without joining any school/college (I had no teachers, notes, guidance and gave no tests) Resultantly, I have weak concepts in Chem I & II (100/200) and phy I (58/100).
> 
> So keeping this in mind, can anyone help me out in deciding which academy to join?


 Buddy go for that academy which is near your home.This does not make any difference.They just give you a little bit guidance.You have to study yourself.Also many of the repeaters do not join any academy.Why? because they know about the academy's nature.Well as you are overseas student so you should discuss MCAT with your cousin or friend for guidance,Hurdles and atmosphere of the MCAT .MCAT is the game which checks that how many times you have revised the syllabus from F.Sc and understood it.#yes


----------



## ayesha mushtaq

Nouman... said:


> it's downwards by right hand rule. i.e. thumb is in the direction of I, Fingers point in the direction of B So F would be downwards n rod will move in that direction. How is it wrong? :S


my answer is downward...how it is upward?


----------



## Nouman...

rizwan94 said:


> Appreciate your advice. About the books offered by UHS, well, I came to know about a seminar to be held on Aug 28 in Multan on UHS MCAT PREPARATION TECHNIQUES AND PRACTICE. Students who signed up for it will be handed out some practice books and will be guided about preparing better (heard the books cost about Rs.500). Now, I don't have any more information about how many books and what type of books. But, the signing up ended in July, so I missed it. But a close friend of mine has signed up, so I'll get the books from him and let you all know what they are, INSHALLAH. I also attached an advertisement of another seminar being held. But, I'm not sure if this is the same seminar as the one being held on Aug 28.


Is this going to be held in cities other than lahore too like faisalabad ?


----------



## jamal

faree said:


> which one is emergency gland??????????????
> ADRENAL or PITUITARY


Adrenal which secretes adrenaline which shows that now the sympathetic system is on.


----------



## Nouman...

ayesha mushtaq said:


> my answer is downward...how it is upward?


its downwards. I am quite sure #yes


----------



## Fatima Hassan

Fatima Hassan said:


> A photon of X rays of 10.2 ev energy is absorbed by hydrogen atom. this will raise an elecrtron from n=1 orbit to which one of the following ?
> a. n =2
> b. n=3
> c n =4
> d n=5


can anyone pls ans my questions (this one and others previously) because the worksheet from where i have taken this mcq doesnt have the ans and im doing alevles so fsc stuff just flis over me lol


----------



## rizwan94

Life 4 u said:


> What do you mean by signed up for it??


Well, here what some boys in my neighborhood told me, they were visiting Caravan bookshop in Multan Cantt and there they saw a form about this seminar so they signed on it and got passes. They'll use these passes to attend the seminar. Seats were limited, and they 're all booked. I got to know about this when I came to Pakistan on Aug 3. This is the information I have. This thing is new to me too.


----------



## rizwan94

jamal said:


> Well competition does not mean like what we think .For example generally speaking we think that if someone would learn the techniques or some other things from me which i know then it would be difficult for me to get good college. This is our own wrong thought. We should logically think that even for k.e everyone has to compete for just 1 seat out of 303 seats.And we should be sincere to ourselves and help each other whole heartily and it would not create any difference in our merit Inshallah. That's what i believe#happy


Same feelings here.


----------



## rizwan94

jamal said:


> Buddy go for that academy which is near your home.This does not make any difference.They just give you a little bit guidance.You have to study yourself.Also many of the repeaters do not join any academy.Why? because they know about the academy's nature.Well as you are overseas student so you should discuss MCAT with your cousin or friend for guidance,Hurdles and atmosphere of the MCAT .MCAT is the game which checks that how many times you have revised the syllabus from F.Sc and understood it.#yes


Alright, but my cousin says study at KIPS, but my friends suggest just give crash-tests of Star. Another problem, both academies are aprroximately a 40-min drive from my home. so, right now i'm paying attention to chem as that is a little weak. I'll try to revise the fsc course as many times as I can.


----------



## rizwan94

Nouman... said:


> Is this going to be held in cities other than lahore too like faisalabad ?


I'm not sure, but I'll try to get some information and share it here as soon as I can.


----------



## rizwan94

Life 4 u said:


> So you too are a FBISE student. same here. The good thing with this board is that it helps you to study deeply and conceptually and it is unpredictable in terms of giving marks. what I think. Well I will give some crash tests and then 2 grand tests. that's my plan.


Yes, FBISE is conceptual based (esp chemistry). Great plan, good luck with that  I'm still chalking out one. 
May you be successful, INSHALLAH.


----------



## jamal

Life 4 u said:


> From where did you get such mcqs??


 Here you go.
#yes
MCAT Question of the Day | Practice MCAT Questions


----------



## Life 4 u

rizwan94 said:


> Yes, FBISE is conceptual based (esp chemistry). Great plan, good luck with that  I'm still chalking out one.
> May you be successful, INSHALLAH.


Jazak Allah for the wishes!! Ameen. Give tests if you are fully prepared otherwise a BIG no. Well if you want to accustom yourself to the test pattern then 3-4 crash test of STAR academy only! Star is best! Good Luck.


----------



## Life 4 u

For Eid occassion... this is a gift from me to you all... Hope this will make you happy and you will find it helpful.  
Free MCQ ISSB Tests Entry Test 2012 Online Preparation of NUST Entry Test online Preparation of A Level MCQs IQ Test, General Knowledge Entrance Test Interview Questions MCAT ECAT CSS Psat Papers PCS Pak Studies MCQs Physics Chemistry Math ISSB Pakis


----------



## shahzaibdx

shaheeen said:


> but out of 220 mcqa there was 1 mcqs out of syllabus that was:
> Q:Endosperm is formed as a result of:
> iollination
> ii:double fertilization
> iii:cross pollination
> iv:sex
> ANS: double fertilization that is out of syllabus.Isn,t it?


1 out of 220 is negligible


----------



## Life 4 u

shahzaibdx said:


> 1 out of 220 is negligible


When will you post other mcqs? am desperately waiting.


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM

veiledfantasy said:


> Thank you so much, Ammara and Shahzaib! May Allah bless you! =D


Well no problem.. thanks for your humble pray


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM

shahzaibdx said:


> 1 out of 220 is negligible


well i think its not negligible.Even 5 marks make the percentage..so!!!!!!!#roll


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM

uhs mcat 2011:

A wire is stretchedby a force which causes an extension.The energy is stored in it only when:

a)the cross sectional area of the wire remains constant
b)the extension of yhe wire is proportional to force applied
c)the wire is not stretched beyond its elastic limit
d)the weight of the wire is negligible


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM

UHS MCAT 2011:

if no.of turns in a solenoid circular coil is doubled but the current in coil & radius of coil remains unchanged.then what will be the magnetic flux density produced by the coil?

a)the magnetic flux density is halved
b)magnetic flux density increases by different amounts at different points
c)the magnetic flux density remains unchanged
d)the magnetic flux density is doubled


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM

UHS MCAT 2011:
Which statement is correct?
a)elasticity is that property which enables the body to regain its original dimensions
b)elasticity is that property of material that doesnot allow it to return to its original shape
c)elasticity is that property of a body that allows it 2 recover its original shape or dimension after the stress is removed
d)elasticity is that property that obeys hooke's law


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM

Its upwards...


----------



## shahzaibdx

AMMARAH AZAM said:


> uhs mcat 2011:
> 
> A wire is stretchedby a force which causes an extension.The energy is stored in it only when:
> 
> a)the cross sectional area of the wire remains constant
> b)the extension of yhe wire is proportional to force applied
> c)the wire is not stretched beyond its elastic limit
> d)the weight of the wire is negligible


b)the extension of yhe wire is proportional to force applied


----------



## shahzaibdx

AMMARAH AZAM said:


> UHS MCAT 2011:
> Which statement is correct?
> a)elasticity is that property which enables the body to regain its original dimensions
> b)elasticity is that property of material that doesnot allow it to return to its original shape
> c)elasticity is that property of a body that allows it 2 recover its original shape or dimension after the stress is removed
> d)elasticity is that property that obeys hooke's law


c)elasticity is that property of a body that allows it 2 recover its original shape or dimension after the stress is removed


----------



## shahzaibdx

AMMARAH AZAM said:


> UHS MCAT 2011:
> 
> if no.of turns in a solenoid circular coil is doubled but the current in coil & radius of coil remains unchanged.then what will be the magnetic flux density produced by the coil?
> 
> a)the magnetic flux density is halved
> b)magnetic flux density increases by different amounts at different points
> c)the magnetic flux density remains unchanged
> d)the magnetic flux density is doubled


d)the magnetic flux density is doubled


----------



## Nouman...

AMMARAH AZAM said:


> well i think its not negligible.Even 5 marks make the percentage..so!!!!!!!#roll


Exactly one wrong question can decrease the merit number from k.e to aimc :O


----------



## Nouman...

AMMARAH AZAM said:


> Its upwards...


How is it upwards? My right hand is deceiving me?


----------



## shahzaibdx

Nouman... said:


> How is it upwards? My right hand is deceiving me?


i think there is a problem in your right hand:roll:


----------



## Nouman...

Nouman... said:


> it's downwards by right hand rule. i.e. thumb is in the direction of I, Fingers point in the direction of B So F would be downwards n rod will move in that direction. How is it wrong? :S


 Tell me where i am wrong and whose right hand is faulty too?


----------



## rizwan94

Ammarah and Shazaib thanks for sharing last year's MCQs, really appreciate your efforts . May your efforts pay off!


----------



## shahzaibdx

rizwan94 said:


> Ammarah and Shazaib thanks for sharing last year's MCQs, really appreciate your efforts . May your efforts pay off!


thanks


----------



## anaya

shahzaibdx said:


> there is an other question from m cat 2011


Downwards. #yes


----------



## anaya

Anybody knows when will be the result of 2nd year BISE?


----------



## sikander

anaya said:


> Anybody knows when will be the result of 2nd year BISE?


8th sep 2012


----------



## jamal

The unit of forces in uhs is not eloborated in our book.So some basic concepts.

*Forces*#yes
*Hooke's Law:*
Within the limit of proportionality, the extension produced in a material is directly proportional to the force/load applied
*F = kx
Force constant k = force per unit extension (F/x)*
*Elastic potential energy/strain energy* = Area under the F-x graph {May need to ?count the squares?}
For a material that obeys Hooke‟s law,
*Elastic Potential Energy, E = ? F x = ? k x[SUP]2[/SUP]*
*Forces on Masses in Gravitational Fields:*
A region of space in which a _mass_ experiences an (attractive) force due to the presence of _another mass_.
*Forces on Charge in Electric Fields:*
A region of space where a _charge_ experiences an (_attractive_ or _repulsive_) force due to the presence of _another charge_.
*Hydrostatic Pressure p = ρgh*
{or, *pressure difference* between 2 points separated by a vertical distance of h }
*Upthrust:* An upward force exerted by a fluid on a submerged or floating object; arises because of the difference in pressure between the upper and lower surfaces of the object.
*Archimedes' Principle:* Upthrust = weight of the fluid displaced by submerged object.
*ie Upthrust = Vol[SUB]submerged[/SUB] x ρ[SUB]fluid[/SUB] x g*
*Frictional Forces:*


The contact force between two surfaces = (friction[SUP]2[/SUP] + normal reaction[SUP]2[/SUP])[SUP]?[/SUP]
The component along the surface of the contact force is called *friction*
Friction between 2 surfaces always opposes relative motion {or attempted motion}, and
Its value varies up to a maximum value {called the static friction}
*Viscous Forces:*


A force that opposes the motion of an object in a fluid
Only exists when there is (relative) motion
Magnitude of viscous force increases with the speed of the object
*Centre of Gravity* of an object is defined as that pt through which the entire weight of the object may be considered to act.
A *couple* is a pair of forces which tends to produce rotation only.
*Moment of a Force:* The product of the force and the perpendicular distance of its line of action to the pivot
*Torque of a Couple:* The produce of one of the forces of the couple and the perpendicular distance between the lines of action of the forces. (WARNING: *NOT* an action-reaction pair as they act on the same body.)
*Conditions for Equilibrium* (of an extended object):


The resultant force acting on it in any direction equals zero
The resultant moment about any point is zero
If a mass is acted upon by 3 forces _only_ and remains in equilibrium, then


The lines of action of the 3 forces must pass through a common point
When a vector diagram of the three forces is drawn, the forces will form a closed triangle (*vector triangle*), with the 3 vectors pointing in the same orientation around the triangle.
*Principle of Moments:* For a body to be in equilibrium, the sum of all the anticlockwise moments _about any point_must be equal to the sum of all the clockwise moments about that same point.

The energy graph in shm


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM

in electrochemistry,lead storage baterry and others are to be prepared or not???because only fuel cell is included in syllabus


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM

Advance eid mubarik to all of you #grin


----------



## shahzaibdx

AMMARAH AZAM said:


> in electrochemistry,lead storage baterry and others are to be prepared or not???because only fuel cell is included in syllabus


only fuel cell


----------



## shahzaibdx

AMMARAH AZAM said:


> Advance eid mubarik to all of you #grin


same to you


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM

.Yup..but you know the answer 'upwards' is given in uhs answer sheet...i am also confused about this question but if we apply left hand rule here then it is helpful but i'l try to confirm from my teacher  noman


----------



## h.a.

A wire is stretchedby a force which causes an extension.The energy is stored in it only when:

a)the cross sectional area of the wire remains constant
b)the extension of yhe wire is proportional to force applied
c)the wire is not stretched beyond its elastic limit
d)the weight of the wire is negligible why not c


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM

*.....*



h.a. said:


> A wire is stretchedby a force which causes an extension.The energy is stored in it only when:
> 
> a)the cross sectional area of the wire remains constant
> b)the extension of yhe wire is proportional to force applied
> c)the wire is not stretched beyond its elastic limit
> d)the weight of the wire is negligible why not c


It's written in the book.IN the topic:Energy stored in deformed materials...3rd or 4th line.check it out


----------



## Nouman...

AMMARAH AZAM said:


> .Yup..but you know the answer 'upwards' is given in uhs answer sheet...i am also confused about this question but if we apply left hand rule here then it is helpful but i'l try to confirm from my teacher  noman


OK fine but we ain't supposed to use left hand rule in this question. Maybe uhs answer sheet is wrong but i will still stick to downwards. =P


----------



## red rose

myvue said:


> Aoa, as you have taken last year's mcat can you please tell me whether it was according to the syllabus given by uhs or other things were also asked?im asking this because i need to know whether i should only do the syllabus well or should i do the whole fsc books....waiting for your reply...


Dear focus only on syllabus given by UHS. and there were just 2 or 3 questions out of syllabus but they really dont matter.... bcoz they were not that tough to solve....


----------



## red rose

:cool!:.......EID MUBARAK......:cool!:


----------



## h.a.

AMMARAH AZAM said:


> It's written in the book.IN the topic:Energy stored in deformed materials...3rd or 4th line.check it out


it is written that if elastic limit is not exceded the extension is directly proportional to force and in question they ask energy is stored "only when" it must be c what you all say
:?


----------



## h.a.

Wishing u all a very happy Eid


----------



## myctoRule

*happy Eid-ul-Fitr to everyone *


----------



## Life 4 u

h.a. said:


> it is written that if elastic limit is not exceded the extension is directly proportional to force and in question they ask energy is stored "only when" it must be c what you all say
> :?


I agree with you on this matter.


----------



## red rose

anybody going to study on eid?? i m celebrating eid since i came to know that today is eid... i mean from 18th


----------



## red rose




----------



## jamal

A happy Eid Mubarik to all Muslim brothers and sisters. #happy


----------



## jamal

MCAT advice by a kemcolian.#yes Its very helpful.

TSDocs


----------



## myctoRule

@jamal....Thanks a lot for posting this, I was always looking for these wordings because as I havent done FSC and people say that its impossible for me because when FSC students are having hard time in doing this then how is it possible for me but Allah can do whatever He wants to do and if it is beneficial for us to become doctors then HE would surely open our paths and bless us with best results in MCAT.


----------



## myctoRule

red rose said:


> Dear focus only on syllabus given by UHS. and there were just 2 or 3 questions out of syllabus but they really dont matter.... bcoz they were not that tough to solve....


Totally agreed with you#yes


----------



## myctoRule

AMMARAH AZAM said:


> in electrochemistry,lead storage baterry and others are to be prepared or not???because only fuel cell is included in syllabus


I am only preparing fuel cell as it is in the syllabus but I dont know why my kips teacher told us to do everything:?


----------



## rizwan94

A JUBILANT & BLESSED EID MUBARAK TO ALL. 
MAY TODAY BE FULL OF HAPPY HOURS, 
FUN EXCITING MEMORABLE MOMENTS
WITH FRIENDS & FAMILY!


----------



## myctoRule

@shahzaibdx....for the question in which the answer is either downwards or upwards please can you mention which current are you talking about..is it conventional or the flow of electrons? because if it is conventional then it is downwards and if it is the flow of electrons then it is upwards.


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM

LOLX  noman


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM

eID Mubarik  friends


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM

Nouman... said:


> OK fine but we ain't supposed to use left hand rule in this question. Maybe uhs answer sheet is wrong but i will still stick to downwards. =P


bUt my teacher told that both of these rules can be used


----------



## Nouman...

myctoRule said:


> @shahzaibdx....for the question in which the answer is either downwards or upwards please can you mention which current are you talking about..is it conventional or the flow of electrons? because if it is conventional then it is downwards and if it is the flow of electrons then it is upwards.


In the diagram, they drew current pointing upwards so we don't have to worry whether its conventional or electronic, But you are right if its the flow of electrons then left hand rule tells us that the F would be directed upwards. Nevertheless, looking at arrows merely won't confuse you.


----------



## Nouman...

AMMARAH AZAM said:


> bUt my teacher told that both of these rules can be used


then add another option both upwards and downwards  lol


----------



## Nouman...

AMMARAH AZAM said:


> in electrochemistry,lead storage baterry and others are to be prepared or not???because only fuel cell is included in syllabus


 Not at all, Just do fuel cell. It's enough.


----------



## Nouman...

jamal said:


> MCAT advice by a kemcolian.#yes Its very helpful.
> 
> TSDocs


Very well said.


----------



## myctoRule

Nouman... said:


> In the diagram, they drew current pointing upwards so we don't have to worry whether its conventional or electronic, But you are right if its the flow of electrons then left hand rule tells us that the F would be directed upwards. Nevertheless, looking at arrows merely won't confuse you.


how can we determine through the direction of arrow on the diagram that whether its conventional or unconventional? plz explain this is confusing:?


----------



## Nouman...

In physics, we mostly encounter conventional current. If they had meant electronic current in the question, they would have written 'electronic current'.


----------



## myctoRule

Nouman... said:


> In physics, we mostly encounter conventional current. If they had meant electronic current in the question, they would have written 'electronic current'.


that makes sense, thanks, so then the answer should be downwards right?


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM

HAHAHA noman..ok ....


----------



## jamal

A good advice of MCAT given below

TSDocs


----------



## Nouman...

myctoRule said:


> that makes sense, thanks, so then the answer should be downwards right?


Yea it is.


----------



## Nouman...

AMMARAH AZAM said:


> HAHAHA noman..ok ....


 Have you posted all the questions you have? if no please post them asap


----------



## myctoRule

just wandering anyone here from Rawalpindi KIPS campus?


----------



## muhammad qasi

myctoRule said:


> just wandering anyone here from Rawalpindi KIPS campus?


yup. i am 4m kips rwp


----------



## muhammad qasi

here is the web on which u can found synonmys of eng
Vocabulary for MCAT 2012
edu.apnafort.com/*2012/.../mcat-2012-full-vocabulary-with-urdu-me...*


----------



## enn

please can anyone describe the measurement of systolic and diastolic pressure?
how external and internal pressure vary flow rate and gurgle in stethoscope becomes prominent or disappears?
during systolic pressure,flow is turbulent?during diastolic,flow is laminar?


----------



## rizwan94

I’ll try to be precise and concise. 

A sphygmomanometer device is used to measure blood pressure dynamically and the stethoscope helps you to know when to read the blood pressure. 

*Measuring systolic pressure*: As greater external pressure than systolic pressure is applied on the cuff (wound around the patient’s arm), it collapses the elastic blood vessel and cuts of the blood flow. On gradual release of the pressure, at the instant when external pressure equals to systolic pressure, blood surges through the narrow opening vessel structure causing a turbulent flow and the gurgle becomes prominent (noise is heard in the stethoscope). This instance is a sign to note the systolic pressure. 

*Measuring diastolic blood pressure*: Now, as the external pressure drops, at another instant it becomes equal to diastolic pressure. Now as the vessel is returning to its normal shape, the flow becomes laminar and the gurgle disappears (no sound is head in the stethoscope). This instance is a sign to note the diastolic pressure. The normal range of blood pressure is 120/80mmHg (systolic=120, and diastolic=80)

In Systolic pressure, flow is turbulent because it is the peak pressure which enters the vessels at the end of a cardiac cycle (when the ventricles contract) and the blood flow overcomes the resistance caused by the external pressure. Whereas, the diastolic pressure is laminar because flow becomes normal again as blood fill up the ventricles. 
Hope this helps! 

P.s. Corrections or additions by other members will be appreciated.


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM

YEAH...i've posted almost all the questions...noman..


----------



## myctoRule

muhammad qasi said:


> yup. i am 4m kips rwp


from which session?


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM

guys..chem unit 'Periods'..tell me whether halides ,oxides should be done or not???because these are not included in syllabus:-0


----------



## h.a.

Dont do that


----------



## muhammad qasi

myctoRule said:


> from which session?


4m 12 june mcat
& u brother?


----------



## myctoRule

muhammad qasi said:


> 4m 12 june mcat
> & u brother?


2nd july , i joined a bit late


----------



## myctoRule

guys from today only one month would be left before UHS MCAT#baffled


----------



## jamal

Should we do the disorders regarding human physiology units like digestive system and circulatory system etc as they are not mentioned in the syllabus?


----------



## jamal

Another experience by a kemcolian.

TSDocs#yes


----------



## jamal

Inter Result part 2 will now be announced on 8Th september 

Inter results on Sept 8 | DAWN.COM


----------



## muhammad qasi

jamal said:


> Should we do the disorders regarding human physiology units like digestive system and circulatory system etc as they are not mentioned in the syllabus?


i think so no need to do it


----------



## shahzaibdx

what is the date of star crash test?


----------



## shahzaibdx

AMMARAH AZAM said:


> YEAH...i've posted almost all the questions...noman..


i have more questions(mcat 2011) especially from the topic such as resistence, cro,thermodynamic,radioactivity,solenoid,light.etc


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM

Then post them asapas i told you before that i2 pages are missing from my paper..so plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz  we are waiting


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM

look at these pics..APPLY IT,,,the answer will be upwards>... *Right-Hand Rule #1 (RHR #1)* 

[SIZE=+1]Right-Hand Rule #1 determines the directions of magnetic force, conventional current and the magnetic field. Given any two of theses, the third can be found.[/SIZE] 


Using your right-hand: 
point your index finger in the direction of the charge's velocity, _v_, (recall conventional current). Point your middle finger in the direction of the magnetic field, B. Your thumb now points in the direction of the magnetic force, F[SUB][SIZE=-1]magnetic[/SIZE][/SUB].


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM

Practice questions on right hand rule
Mr. Murray's Magnetism Study Helps


----------



## Nouman...

I am a bit confused about hope certificate. because i am repeating this year but I took a paper of Fsc too. So Am i supposed to submit my last year's Fsc result card or my hope certificate with my documents? :|


----------



## Nouman...

shahzaibdx said:


> i have more questions(mcat 2011) especially from the topic such as resistence, cro,thermodynamic,radioactivity,solenoid,light.etc


 please post them asap.


----------



## fairy queen

am nt going to give full length papers....because dont have enough time...
n havent joined any akadmy...bt i have some old pprs of kips n star akadmy..
is it bad for me???:?
time is very short....


----------



## Nouman...

AMMARAH AZAM said:


> View attachment 193
> View attachment 193
> look at these pics..APPLY IT,,,the answer will be upwards>... *Right-Hand Rule #1 (RHR #1)*
> 
> [SIZE=+1]Right-Hand Rule #1 determines the directions of magnetic force, conventional current and the magnetic field. Given any two of theses, the third can be found.[/SIZE]
> 
> 
> Using your right-hand:
> point your index finger in the direction of the charge's velocity, _v_, (recall conventional current). Point your middle finger in the direction of the magnetic field, B. Your thumb now points in the direction of the magnetic force, F[SUB][SIZE=-1]magnetic[/SIZE][/SUB].


Hmph! My answer is still downwards using this rule too. :/ How do you say its upwards? You must be using your left hand? :|


----------



## Nouman...

This rule is so simple given in book on pg# 58 too.


----------



## myctoRule

you are right nouman it should be downwards


----------



## h.a.

its upward #yes


----------



## fairy queen

best mcq's of biology are where to be found??......specialy for human physiology...suggest any website..


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM

NOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Usman Ejaz

Guys,I have been following this thread for quite some time and to break the ice I have a question. 
Are you people going to the orientation seminars and repeaters ,if you attended them last year, can you share your experiences? Was it worth it? I live in Isb and due to some conveyance problems I don't want to waste some 600 Rupees on taxis waigara if it is just about the normal testday instructions.


----------



## h.a.

No need to attend it just a waste of time it is


----------



## sikander

anybody attended uhs seminar today at lahore


----------



## jamal

Today's seminar was very good.They presented all the procedures from which we shall pass inshallah.only sitting arrangement was limited.Otherwise they presented excellent presentation.#yes


----------



## Nouman...

Usman Ejaz said:


> Guys,I have been following this thread for quite some time and to break the ice I have a question.
> Are you people going to the orientation seminars and repeaters ,if you attended them last year, can you share your experiences? Was it worth it? I live in Isb and due to some conveyance problems I don't want to waste some 600 Rupees on taxis waigara if it is just about the normal testday instructions.


I think if you already know the basics of the test and you have trouble going to seminar, Then you should not go, They just tell basic instructions which we already know. Obviously they are not going to tell any thing more than that 
p.s. I attended it last year,so m not sure about this time.


----------



## Nouman...

AMMARAH AZAM said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOO


Yesssssss =p lol whatever


----------



## Ghani1992

i attended the seminar today at AIMC and it looked like a hangout spot haha


----------



## red rose

pick out the odd one:
a. er
b. lysosomess
c.golgi comple
d. ribosomes


----------



## red rose

initiation of voluntary muscles is funvtion of:
a. thalamus
b. cerebrum
c. cerebellum
d. medulla


----------



## red rose

regulators of immnue system are;
a. helper T cells
b. plasma cell
c. cytotoxic T cells
d. memory cells


----------



## red rose

which of following is a universal blood group:
a. AB +
b. AB -
c. O +
d. O -


----------



## red rose

If levels of T4 T3 AND TSH are high, patient is probably having a problem of:
a. thyroid gland.
b. 
anterior pituiary
c. parathyroid
d.posterior pituary


----------



## sikander

jamal said:


> Today's seminar was very good.They presented all the procedures from which we shall pass inshallah.only sitting arrangement was limited.Otherwise they presented excellent presentation.#yes


agree 100% but i got the seat


----------



## Usman Ejaz

Thank you for your replies and I didn't go.
Its should be anterior pituitary because TSH is also high? Or is it the thyroid gland?


----------



## fairy queen

red rose said:


> pick out the odd one:
> a. er
> b. lysosomess
> c.golgi comple
> d. ribosomes


d ribosomes


----------



## anaya

For those who attended seminar today or yesterday, Did uhs confirm the weightage pattern 40:50:10? i read in dawn about it.


----------



## sikander

anaya said:


> For those who attended seminar today or yesterday, Did uhs confirm the weightage pattern 40:50:10? i read in dawn about it.


#yes yes, the chairman confirmed this weightage


----------



## jamal

red rose said:


> If levels of T4 T3 AND TSH are high, patient is probably having a problem of:
> a. thyroid gland.
> b.
> anterior pituiary
> c. parathyroid
> 
> Anterior pituitory
> d.posterior pituary


 Anterior Pituitory


----------



## sikander

and he advised to visit hospitals to figure out that if we can adopt this profession


----------



## jamal

anaya said:


> For those who attended seminar today or yesterday, Did uhs confirm the weightage pattern 40:50:10? i read in dawn about it.


 This weightage is confirmed by PMDC and UHS in the seminar.


----------



## jamal

red rose said:


> which of following is a universal blood group:
> a. AB +
> b. AB -
> c. O +
> d. O -


 O-


----------



## jamal

red rose said:


> regulators of immnue system are;
> a. helper T cells
> b. plasma cell
> c. cytotoxic T cells
> d. memory cells


 Helper T cells


----------



## jamal

red rose said:


> pick out the odd one:
> a. er
> b. lysosomess
> c.golgi comple
> d. ribosomes


 Maybe ribosomes


----------



## jamal




----------



## shahzaibdx

jamal said:


>


can we apply now


----------



## fairy queen

nw its too difficult to go to lahore n give this test...
i wish this test would be conducted in our city...


----------



## sikander

fairy queen said:


> nw its too difficult to go to lahore n give this test...
> i wish this test would be conducted in our city...


[h=3]CENTRES FOR ENTRANCE TEST[/h]

Entrance Test 2012 will be held simultaneously in following cities:
Southern PunjabCentral PunjabNorthern PunjabBahawalpur , Multan, Rahim Yar Khan and D.G. Khan.Lahore, Faisalabad, Sahiwal, Gujrat, Gujranwala and Sargodha.Rawalpindi and Hassan Abdal.

Candidates shall mention on their Application Forms and Admittance Cards the city from where they wish to appear in the test
*Centres will be allotted by UHS subject to administrative / logistic arrangements which shall not be changed subsequently*


----------



## sikander

fairy queen said:


> nw its too difficult to go to lahore n give this test...
> i wish this test would be conducted in our city...


uhs is conducting entry test simultaneously in different cities of punjab so you can give this test in Sargodha also
and please read these instructions carefully ..:: University Of Health Sciences Lahore ::..


----------



## fairy queen

sikander said:


> uhs is conducting entry test simultaneously in different cities of punjab so you can give this test in Sargodha also
> and please read these instructions carefully ..:: University Of Health Sciences Lahore ::..


@SIKANDAR am not talking about uhs mcat 2012...obviously i would go even if i have to go to rahim yar khan...
am saying about diagnostic test by kemcolians on 10 september for practicing n judging ourselves before mcat..


----------



## muhammad qasi

what is equalent resisttance ?a.3R b.R/3 c.r d.3R/4
this was in mcat 2011


----------



## Life 4 u

muhammad qasi said:


> View attachment 196
> what is equalent resisttance ?a.3R b.R/3 c.r d.3R/4
> this was in mcat 2011



3R


----------



## red rose

anaya said:


> For those who attended seminar today or yesterday, Did uhs confirm the weightage pattern 40:50:10? i read in dawn about it.


:sad::rawr: not again ,,,, it should be at least 50percent fsc


----------



## red rose

jamal said:


> Anterior Pituitory


its thyroid gland.


----------



## red rose

fairy queen said:


> d ribosomes


yep.. bcoz it has no membrane.


----------



## red rose

jamal said:


> O-


plz justify your answer...


----------



## muhammad qasi

yup.


----------



## rizwan94

Hi everyone, I have found UHS MCAT 2011 Biology question paper. I need someone to confirm these questions. I'll post the first 3 questions.


----------



## rizwan94

1. When chromosomes uncoil, nuclei are reformed, and two nuclei are the two poles of the cell

a.prophase
b.metaphase
c.anaphase
d.telophase


----------



## rizwan94

Mental retardation, short stature, broad face and squint eyes are the symptoms of 
a.down's syndrome
b. klinefelter's syndrome
c.turner syndrome
d. Xyz syndrome


----------



## rizwan94

The covalent bond formed between two monosaccharides is called
a.glycosidic bond
b.hydrogen bond
c.pepside bond
d. disulphide bond


----------



## rizwan94

> Chemistry material study#yes its wonderful Chemistry Virtual Textbook


@jamal pal, I have to hand it to you. You solved my chemistry problem. This is actually a wonderful website.


----------



## shahzaibdx

muhammad qasi said:


> View attachment 196
> what is equalent resisttance ?a.3R b.R/3 c.r d.3R/4
> this was in mcat 2011


3R


----------



## shahzaibdx

rizwan94 said:


> 1. When chromosomes uncoil, nuclei are reformed, and two nuclei are the two poles of the cell
> 
> a.prophase
> b.metaphase
> c.anaphase
> d.telophase


telophase


----------



## shahzaibdx

rizwan94 said:


> The covalent bond formed between two monosaccharides is called
> a.glycosidic bond
> b.hydrogen bond
> c.pepside bond
> d. disulphide bond


a glycosidic bond


----------



## veiledfantasy

rizwan94 said:


> Hi everyone, I have found UHS MCAT 2011 Biology question paper. I need someone to confirm these questions. I'll post the first 3 questions.


Great! Please keep posting these questions! JizakAllah!


----------



## shahzaibdx

rizwan94 said:


> The covalent bond formed between two monosaccharides is called
> a.glycosidic bond
> b.hydrogen bond
> c.pepside bond
> d. disulphide bond


a glycosidic bond


----------



## Fatima Hassan

rizwan94 said:


> 1. When chromosomes uncoil, nuclei are reformed, and two nuclei are the two poles of the cell
> 
> a.prophase
> b.metaphase
> c.anaphase
> d.telophase


d.


----------



## sikander

[h=1]ENTRANCE TEST – 2012
For Admission to Public and Private 
Medical / Dental Institutions of the Punjab[/h][h=1]IMPORTANT ANNOUNCEMENT[/h]This is in partial modification of the advertisement appeared on 12.08.2012 and 19.08.2012 in major national dailies.
Because of the delay in the declaration of FSc/HSSC Part II result and in order to facilitate potential candidates, all those students awaiting their FSc/HSSC (Premedical) Part II result, can now submit a *HOPE CERTIFICATE* issued by the Head / Principal of the institution where he/she has studied during last two years, to appear in the Entrance Test 2012. The certificate must clearly indicate that the said student has appeared in FSc (Premedical) examination and he/she is expected to secure at least 60% (i.e. 660/1100) marks in aggregate. This certificate shall only be acceptable for appearance in the Entrance Test. The admission shall be granted on merit worked out on the basis of original scores
The schedule and other conditions will remain the same as laid down in the earlier advertisement.
Further details and the sample of Hope Certificate are available on our website www.uhs.edu.pk.
 
*CHAIRMAN ADMISSION BOARD
MEDICAL AND DENTAL INSTITUTIONS OF THE PUNJAB 
Ph: 042-99231304-9, UAN: 111-3333-66, Fax: 042-99230870 
UHS Website : ..:: University Of Health Sciences Lahore ::..*


----------



## fairy queen

yeah i agree....these questions were in mcat 2011


----------



## jamal

rizwan94 said:


> @jamal pal, I have to hand it to you. You solved my chemistry problem. This is actually a wonderful website.


 sorry you are talking about hand which thing?


----------



## jamal

During photorespiration glycolate is converted into glycine in structure of cell called
a.Golgi complex
b.Glyoxisome
C.peroxisome 
d.Mitochondria

Q2.Which of the following is less resistant to decay?
a.Lignin
b.Chitin
c.Cellulose
d.Starch

MCAT2009
Give reason and where it is wriitten in our book?


----------



## shahzaibdx

jamal said:


> During photorespiration glycolate is converted into glycine in structure of cell called
> a.Golgi complex
> b.Glyoxisome
> C.peroxisome
> d.Mitochondria
> 
> Q2.Which of the following is less resistant to decay?
> a.Lignin
> b.Chitin
> c.Cellulose
> d.Starch
> 
> MCAT2009
> Give reason and where it is wriitten in our book?


Q2 chitin (chapter 8 part 1 page no.124 2nd paragraph 3rd line)


----------



## rizwan94

*UHS MCAT 2011 BIOLOGY QUESTION PAPER*

Alright everyone. I will try to post all 12 pages of the UHS MCAT 2011 Biology question paper in the next 3 days. This is page 1


----------



## rizwan94

UHS MCAT 2011 BIOLOGY QUESTION PAPER-Page 2


----------



## rizwan94

UHS MCAT 2011 BIOLOGY QUESTION PAPER- PAGE 3


----------



## rizwan94

UHS MCAT 2011 BIOLOGY QUESTION PAPER- PAGE 4


----------



## rizwan94

UHS MCAT 2011 BIOLOGY QUESTION PAPER - PAGE 5


----------



## rizwan94

UHS MCAT 2011 BIOLOGY QUESTION PAPER-PAGE 6


----------



## rizwan94

UHS MCAT 2011 BIOLOGY QUESTION PAPER-PAGE 7


----------



## rizwan94

UHS MCAT 2011 BIOLOGY QUESTION PAPER PAGE 8


----------



## rizwan94

UHS MCAT 2011 BIOLOGY QUESTION PAPER- PAGE 9


----------



## rizwan94

UHS MCAT 2011 BIOLOGY QUESTION PAPER- PAGE 10


----------



## rizwan94

UHS MCAT 2011 BIOLOGY QUESTION PAPER-PAGE 11


----------



## rizwan94

UHS MCAT 2011 BIOLOGY QUESTION PAPER-PAGE 12


----------



## rizwan94

I have attached the whole biology question paper here. I think time is of the essence now, so the earlier the better. In this regard, I have posted all the pages today. I found this paper after excessively surfing the net for the past whole week and found it on page last page (55) in Google search and the last link ironically too. 
It was a really nice surprise to finally find it!!!


----------



## muhammad qasi

rizwan94 said:


> 1. When chromosomes uncoil, nuclei are reformed, and two nuclei are the two poles of the cell
> 
> a.prophase
> b.metaphase
> c.anaphase
> d.telophase


TELOPHASE


----------



## muhammad qasi

fairy queen said:


> yeah i agree....these questions were in mcat 2011


I ALSO .GREAT JOB


----------



## rizwan94

@ Jamal, *hand it to you *is an idiom that means you did a great job in the presentation. I needed a site that made chemistry exciting, and chem1 solved my problem. I disliked chemistry because I couldn't score well in Fsc, which meant I had a conceptual problem. But, this website you shared was really great. I liked it alot and I wanted to thank you for that. This is what I meant.


----------



## jamal

[h=3]Punjab medical, dental colleges entrance test 2012#yes[/h]*Punjab medical, dental colleges entrance test on September 23*
Lahore, Aug 27: University of Health Sciences (UHS) Vice Chancellor Prof IA Naveed has said the entrance test for admission to public and private sector medical and dental institutions of the Punjab will be held on September 23 in 12 cities of the province including Lahore, Faisalabad, Multan, Rawalpindi, Bahawalpur, Gujrat, Gujranwala, Sargodha, Sahiwal, D.G. Khan, Rahimyar Khan and Hassan Abdal.
He was addressing an orientation seminar on medical colleges' admission test at Allama Iqbal Medical College on Saturday. About 3,000 students and their parents attended the seminar. AIMC Principal Prof. Mahmood Shaukat was also present.
Prof. Naveed said there would be a single question paper, consisting of 220 objective-type questions, divided into four sections namely: Physics (44 questions), Chemistry (58 questions), English (30 questions) and Biology (88 questions). The duration of the test will be 150 minutes. The test will start at 09:00am on the scheduled date.
UHS VC further said that after the test, candidates would be asked to answer an aptitude and feedback test for which extra 30 minutes would be given. He clarified that this aptitude test would have no weight in the entrance test score and would be used for research purposes and further improve the system.
Prof. Naveed said that candidates who secured at least 60 percent marks in FSc (Pre-Medical) or equivalent examination were eligible to apply for the entrance test. Those awaiting result should provide a Hope Certificate issued by the Principal of their respective institutions clearly stating that the candidate was expected to secure at least 60 percent marks in his/her FSc or equivalent examination, he said, adding that students, having domicile of any district of the Punjab, Islamabad, Azad Jammu & Kashmir and Gilgit-Baltistan, would be eligible to take the test.
He informed the media that entrance test kits would be available at UHS and other public sector medical and dental colleges of the province from August 31. Last date for submission of application will be September 09. Prof. Naveed said that candidates would be allowed to choose the city from where they wished to appear in the test. However, centre once allotted would not be changed subsequently, he added.
Prof. Naveed advised candidates to reach their respective centres at least one hour before the commencement of the test, as centre would be closed at 08:15am and after that nobody would be allowed to enter the examination hall.
Candidates have been further advised not to forget wearing their admittance cards because nobody will be allowed to enter the venue and examination centre without a valid admittance card issued by the university.
"The candidate will answer the test by filling circles on the response form. Only one circle must be filled for one question. Filling more than one circle for the single question will be considered as wrong answer", Prof. Naveed explained.
He also warned that there would be a negative marking in the test. For each wrong answer, one mark will be deducted from the total score. Each correct answer will carry 05 marks.
Prof. Naveed advised candidates not to bring any calculator, cell-phone or notes with them inside the examination hall. "Candidates are only allowed to bring blue ballpoints with them but no any markers or pencils", he added.
UHS VC further said that UHS would continue with the "Self Scoring System" introduced by university. The university will upload the answer keys of the question paper on its website as soon as possible after the test. The candidates will be able to calculate their scores with the help of carbonised copy of their response form which they will retain after the test, he stated, adding that the answer keys would also be published in the national dailies next day.
According to regulations of Pakistan Medical and Dental Council (PMDC), the merit of a candidate will be worked out by adding the marks of matriculation, intermediate and entrance test in the ratio of 10:40:50 respectively, he concluded. The news

​


----------



## jamal

@Rizwan .wow wonderful job buddy. How did you get these?


----------



## sikander

By the way who is going to appear in Kemokolians guidance test


----------



## shahzaibdx

can anybodoy please post english mcqs of mcat 2011


----------



## Nouman...

@rizwan94 I can't thank you enough bro. You really made my day =D Thanks alot. May Allah bless you. well can you post other subjects too?


----------



## Nouman...

rizwan94 said:


> I have attached the whole biology question paper here. I think time is of the essence now, so the earlier the better. In this regard, I have posted all the pages today. I found this paper after excessively surfing the net for the past whole week and found it on page last page (55) in Google search and the last link ironically too.
> It was a really nice surprise to finally find it!!!


You found it on web?It's strange. Can you tell the name of the website?


----------



## jamal

here u go english :#yes

1) She managed to _______ a ticket for the cricket match
A. Procure
B. Obscure
C. Improvise
D. Preclude


2) Things have got out of hand; we must take steps to _______ the situation
A. Rectify
B. Actify
C. Purify
D. Testify
3) George Orwell's animal farm is a stinging _____ on the Russian revolution
A. Myth
B. Satire
C. Fallacy
D. Legend
4) All the ____ and ceremony of the royal wedding was telecast on the national television circuit.
A. Festival
B. Romp
C. Pomp
D. Happiness
identify the wrong segment of the sentence from the parts enclosed in brackets :

5)The (patients) blood (analysis) shows that there is a big number (of) amorphous cells which are (quiet) unidentifiable.

6)The police, in their investigation, used coercive (measure) (to) get favorable statement (from) (the) accused.
7) Your argument is simply abstruse as there (is) no clarity (of) thought and coherence (in) ideas and it also (lack) vision
8) The workers were (raising) (much) hue and cry when their (demands) were turned (away).
9) This disease is (uncurable) (without) the (judicious) (use) of antibiotics.
10)The younger sister hopes (to) emulate her elder (sister's) sporting (achievement) as she is putting (up) hectic effort.
11) MUSE
A. Wander
B. Fonder
C. Robust
D. Ponder

12) FECKLESS
A. Useless
B. Careless
C. Dauntless
D. Fearless
13) MOSAIC
A. Pattern
B. Mortal
C. Ordinary
D. Musical
14) INSCRUTABLE
A. Immoral
B. Unethical
C. Enigmatic
D. Unaccountable
15) JUXTAPOSE
A. JUstify
B. Compare
C. Expose
D. Jettison
16) LACERATING
A. Landing
B. Tearing
C. Flagging
D. Lactating
17) EMPATHY
A. Fictitious
B. Facility
C. Ability
D. Felicity
18) EVANESCENT
A. Evident
B. Permanent
C. Event
D. Transitory
19) SIDLE
A. Sneak 
B. Sift
C. Slege
D. Sieve
20) DISSONANCE
A. inconsistency
B. expansion
C. percetable
D. wrap
20) Choose the correct statement :
a) The government should accrue taxes for strengthen the economy of the country
b) The government should accrue taxes in strengthen the economy of the country
c) The government should accrue taxes to strengthen the economy of the country
d) The government should accrue taxes by strengthen the economy of the country
21) Choose the correct statement :
a) Foreign trade have assumed greater importance in recent years
b) Foreign trade is assumed greater importance in recent years
c) Foreign trade has assumed greater importance in recent years
d) Foreign trade shall assumed greater importance in recent years
23) Choose the correct statement :
a) The space programme has been battered in bureaucratic wrangling
b) The space programme has been battered into bureaucratic wrangling
c) The space programme has been battered by bureaucratic wrangling
d) The space programme has been battered to bureaucratic wrangling
24) Choose the correct statement :
a) He will has to deal with the problem by showing adroitness
b) He will have to deal with the problem by showing adroitness
c) He will had to deal with the problem by showing adroitness
d) He will having to deal with the problem by showing adroitness
25) Choose the correct statement :
a) He does possesses altruistic behavior
b) He does possess altruistic behavior
c) He does possessing altruistic behavior
d) He do possessed altruistic behavior
26) Choose the correct statement :
a) He has great affinity in nature
b) He has great affinity with nature
c) He has great affinity by nature
d) He has great affinity at nature
27) Choose the correct statement :
a) An amorphous mass of cells are difficult to understand
b) An amorphous mass of cells were difficult to understand
c) An amorphous mass of cells had difficult to understand
d) An amorphous mass of cells is difficult to understand
28) Choose the correct statement :
a) He stands on arms akimbo
b) He stands to arms akimbo
c) He stands with arms akimbo
d) He stands through arms akimbo
29) Choose the correct statement :
a) He is suffering to anaphylactic shock
b) He is suffering in anaphylactic shock
c) He is suffering from anaphylactic shock
d) He is suffering into anaphylactic shock
30) Choose the correct statement :
a) If you had asked him, he would had accepted the offer with alacrity
b) If you had asked him, he would have being accepted the offer with alacrity
c) If you had asked him, he would have accepted the offer with alacrity
d) If you had asked him, he would been accepted the offer with alacrity


----------



## shahzaibdx

jamal said:


> here u go english :#yes
> 
> 1) She managed to _______ a ticket for the cricket match
> A. Procure
> B. Obscure
> C. Improvise
> D. Preclude
> 
> 
> 2) Things have got out of hand; we must take steps to _______ the situation
> A. Rectify
> B. Actify
> C. Purify
> D. Testify
> 3) George Orwell's animal farm is a stinging _____ on the Russian revolution
> A. Myth
> B. Satire
> C. Fallacy
> D. Legend
> 4) All the ____ and ceremony of the royal wedding was telecast on the national television circuit.
> A. Festival
> B. Romp
> C. Pomp
> D. Happiness
> identify the wrong segment of the sentence from the parts enclosed in brackets :
> 
> 5)The (patients) blood (analysis) shows that there is a big number (of) amorphous cells which are (quiet) unidentifiable.
> 
> 6)The police, in their investigation, used coercive (measure) (to) get favorable statement (from) (the) accused.
> 7) Your argument is simply abstruse as there (is) no clarity (of) thought and coherence (in) ideas and it also (lack) vision
> 8) The workers were (raising) (much) hue and cry when their (demands) were turned (away).
> 9) This disease is (uncurable) (without) the (judicious) (use) of antibiotics.
> 10)The younger sister hopes (to) emulate her elder (sister's) sporting (achievement) as she is putting (up) hectic effort.
> 11) MUSE
> A. Wander
> B. Fonder
> C. Robust
> D. Ponder
> 
> 12) FECKLESS
> A. Useless
> B. Careless
> C. Dauntless
> D. Fearless
> 13) MOSAIC
> A. Pattern
> B. Mortal
> C. Ordinary
> D. Musical
> 14) INSCRUTABLE
> A. Immoral
> B. Unethical
> C. Enigmatic
> D. Unaccountable
> 15) JUXTAPOSE
> A. JUstify
> B. Compare
> C. Expose
> D. Jettison
> 16) LACERATING
> A. Landing
> B. Tearing
> C. Flagging
> D. Lactating
> 17) EMPATHY
> A. Fictitious
> B. Facility
> C. Ability
> D. Felicity
> 18) EVANESCENT
> A. Evident
> B. Permanent
> C. Event
> D. Transitory
> 19) SIDLE
> A. Sneak
> B. Sift
> C. Slege
> D. Sieve
> 20) DISSONANCE
> A. inconsistency
> B. expansion
> C. percetable
> D. wrap
> 20) Choose the correct statement :
> a) The government should accrue taxes for strengthen the economy of the country
> b) The government should accrue taxes in strengthen the economy of the country
> c) The government should accrue taxes to strengthen the economy of the country
> d) The government should accrue taxes by strengthen the economy of the country
> 21) Choose the correct statement :
> a) Foreign trade have assumed greater importance in recent years
> b) Foreign trade is assumed greater importance in recent years
> c) Foreign trade has assumed greater importance in recent years
> d) Foreign trade shall assumed greater importance in recent years
> 23) Choose the correct statement :
> a) The space programme has been battered in bureaucratic wrangling
> b) The space programme has been battered into bureaucratic wrangling
> c) The space programme has been battered by bureaucratic wrangling
> d) The space programme has been battered to bureaucratic wrangling
> 24) Choose the correct statement :
> a) He will has to deal with the problem by showing adroitness
> b) He will have to deal with the problem by showing adroitness
> c) He will had to deal with the problem by showing adroitness
> d) He will having to deal with the problem by showing adroitness
> 25) Choose the correct statement :
> a) He does possesses altruistic behavior
> b) He does possess altruistic behavior
> c) He does possessing altruistic behavior
> d) He do possessed altruistic behavior
> 26) Choose the correct statement :
> a) He has great affinity in nature
> b) He has great affinity with nature
> c) He has great affinity by nature
> d) He has great affinity at nature
> 27) Choose the correct statement :
> a) An amorphous mass of cells are difficult to understand
> b) An amorphous mass of cells were difficult to understand
> c) An amorphous mass of cells had difficult to understand
> d) An amorphous mass of cells is difficult to understand
> 28) Choose the correct statement :
> a) He stands on arms akimbo
> b) He stands to arms akimbo
> c) He stands with arms akimbo
> d) He stands through arms akimbo
> 29) Choose the correct statement :
> a) He is suffering to anaphylactic shock
> b) He is suffering in anaphylactic shock
> c) He is suffering from anaphylactic shock
> d) He is suffering into anaphylactic shock
> 30) Choose the correct statement :
> a) If you had asked him, he would had accepted the offer with alacrity
> b) If you had asked him, he would have being accepted the offer with alacrity
> c) If you had asked him, he would have accepted the offer with alacrity
> d) If you had asked him, he would been accepted the offer with alacrity


are they of mcat 2011


----------



## Fatima Hassan

jamal said:


> here u go english :#yes
> 
> 1) She managed to _______ a ticket for the cricket match
> A. Procure
> B. Obscure
> C. Improvise
> D. Preclude
> 
> 
> 2) Things have got out of hand; we must take steps to _______ the situation
> A. Rectify
> B. Actify
> C. Purify
> D. Testify
> 3) George Orwell's animal farm is a stinging _____ on the Russian revolution
> A. Myth
> B. Satire
> C. Fallacy
> D. Legend
> 4) All the ____ and ceremony of the royal wedding was telecast on the national television circuit.
> A. Festival
> B. Romp
> C. Pomp
> D. Happiness
> identify the wrong segment of the sentence from the parts enclosed in brackets :
> 
> 5)The (patients) blood (analysis) shows that there is a big number (of) amorphous cells which are (quiet) unidentifiable.
> 
> 6)The police, in their investigation, used coercive (measure) (to) get favorable statement (from) (the) accused.
> 7) Your argument is simply abstruse as there (is) no clarity (of) thought and coherence (in) ideas and it also (lack) vision
> 8) The workers were (raising) (much) hue and cry when their (demands) were turned (away).
> 9) This disease is (uncurable) (without) the (judicious) (use) of antibiotics.
> 10)The younger sister hopes (to) emulate her elder (sister's) sporting (achievement) as she is putting (up) hectic effort.
> 11) MUSE
> A. Wander
> B. Fonder
> C. Robust
> D. Ponder
> 
> 12) FECKLESS
> A. Useless
> B. Careless
> C. Dauntless
> D. Fearless
> 13) MOSAIC
> A. Pattern
> B. Mortal
> C. Ordinary
> D. Musical
> 14) INSCRUTABLE
> A. Immoral
> B. Unethical
> C. Enigmatic
> D. Unaccountable
> 15) JUXTAPOSE
> A. JUstify
> B. Compare
> C. Expose
> D. Jettison
> 16) LACERATING
> A. Landing
> B. Tearing
> C. Flagging
> D. Lactating
> 17) EMPATHY
> A. Fictitious
> B. Facility
> C. Ability
> D. Felicity
> 18) EVANESCENT
> A. Evident
> B. Permanent
> C. Event
> D. Transitory
> 19) SIDLE
> A. Sneak
> B. Sift
> C. Slege
> D. Sieve
> 20) DISSONANCE
> A. inconsistency
> B. expansion
> C. percetable
> D. wrap
> 20) Choose the correct statement :
> a) The government should accrue taxes for strengthen the economy of the country
> b) The government should accrue taxes in strengthen the economy of the country
> c) The government should accrue taxes to strengthen the economy of the country
> d) The government should accrue taxes by strengthen the economy of the country
> 21) Choose the correct statement :
> a) Foreign trade have assumed greater importance in recent years
> b) Foreign trade is assumed greater importance in recent years
> c) Foreign trade has assumed greater importance in recent years
> d) Foreign trade shall assumed greater importance in recent years
> 23) Choose the correct statement :
> a) The space programme has been battered in bureaucratic wrangling
> b) The space programme has been battered into bureaucratic wrangling
> c) The space programme has been battered by bureaucratic wrangling
> d) The space programme has been battered to bureaucratic wrangling
> 24) Choose the correct statement :
> a) He will has to deal with the problem by showing adroitness
> b) He will have to deal with the problem by showing adroitness
> c) He will had to deal with the problem by showing adroitness
> d) He will having to deal with the problem by showing adroitness
> 25) Choose the correct statement :
> a) He does possesses altruistic behavior
> b) He does possess altruistic behavior
> c) He does possessing altruistic behavior
> d) He do possessed altruistic behavior
> 26) Choose the correct statement :
> a) He has great affinity in nature
> b) He has great affinity with nature
> c) He has great affinity by nature
> d) He has great affinity at nature
> 27) Choose the correct statement :
> a) An amorphous mass of cells are difficult to understand
> b) An amorphous mass of cells were difficult to understand
> c) An amorphous mass of cells had difficult to understand
> d) An amorphous mass of cells is difficult to understand
> 28) Choose the correct statement :
> a) He stands on arms akimbo
> b) He stands to arms akimbo
> c) He stands with arms akimbo
> d) He stands through arms akimbo
> 29) Choose the correct statement :
> a) He is suffering to anaphylactic shock
> b) He is suffering in anaphylactic shock
> c) He is suffering from anaphylactic shock
> d) He is suffering into anaphylactic shock
> 30) Choose the correct statement :
> a) If you had asked him, he would had accepted the offer with alacrity
> b) If you had asked him, he would have being accepted the offer with alacrity
> c) If you had asked him, he would have accepted the offer with alacrity
> d) If you had asked him, he would been accepted the offer with alacrity


thx


----------



## veiledfantasy

rizwan94 said:


> I have attached the whole biology question paper here. I think time is of the essence now, so the earlier the better. In this regard, I have posted all the pages today. I found this paper after excessively surfing the net for the past whole week and found it on page last page (55) in Google search and the last link ironically too.
> It was a really nice surprise to finally find it!!!


T.H.A.N.K Y.O.U!! JizakAllah, seriously! This is really helpful!


----------



## veiledfantasy

A big *THANK YOU* to Jamal too!


----------



## Nouman...

@Rizwan and Jamal, Guys can you post physics' and chemistry's paper too? It would be a good favor too.


----------



## veiledfantasy

Nouman... said:


> @Rizwan and Jamal, Guys can you post physics' and chemistry's paper too? It would be a good favor too.


*Ditto.*


----------



## Rehan

Hello Members,

We've received an e-mail from the office of the Chairman of the Academic Council of University Health Sciences, Lahore demanding that we immediately remove any questions that belong to any previous UHS Examinations or UHS material.

After careful consideration of their terms, we have chosen to deny their request and all material uploaded will remain on the site for our members to view and benefit from. 

If UHS cannot find the time or energy to create a new set of exam questions once a year, then they have no one to blame but themselves if students are able to benefit from studying previous examination questions.

I wanted to also take this moment to say thank you to all of our members who come here to learn and help others at the same time. The generosity each of you shows with your time and energy is what makes this community so amazing. Thank you again.

Wishing you all the best!


----------



## anaya

The typical environment of a particular organism, population and community is A)niche B)ecosystem C)habitat D)biosphere? any body knows the answer to this question????#confused


----------



## veiledfantasy

Rehan said:


> Hello Members,
> 
> We've received an e-mail from the office of the Chairman of the Academic Council of University Health Sciences, Lahore demanding that we immediately remove any questions that belong to any previous UHS Examinations or UHS material.
> 
> After careful consideration of their terms, we have chosen to deny their request and all material uploaded will remain on the site for our members to view and benefit from.
> 
> If UHS cannot find the time or energy to create a new set of exam questions once a year, then they have no one to blame but themselves if students are able to benefit from studying previous examination questions.
> 
> I wanted to also take this moment to say thank you to all of our members who come here to learn and help others at the same time. The generosity each of you shows with your time and energy is what makes this community so amazing. Thank you again.
> 
> Wishing you all the best!


Oh, wow. That is _some_ development.

And I totally support your decision!


----------



## anaya

anaya said:


> The typical environment of a particular organism, population and community is A)niche B)ecosystem C)habitat D)biosphere? any body knows the answer to this question????#confused


it's habitat.right??


----------



## Hera Javed

anaya said:


> it's habitat.right??


Yup, 
even checked to be sure it is habitat


----------



## Hera Javed

rizwan94 said:


> Alright everyone. I will try to post all 12 pages of the UHS MCAT 2011 Biology question paper in the next 3 days. This is page 1


Whats the answer for Q2.... Is it turner's syndrome?


----------



## Hera Javed

Hera Javed said:


> Whats the answer for Q2.... Is it turner's syndrome?


this question is from page 1 from the mcat biology image attached previously...


----------



## veiledfantasy

Hera Javed said:


> Whats the answer for Q2.... Is it turner's syndrome?


It's Down's Syndrome.


----------



## shahzaibdx

anaya said:


> The typical environment of a particular organism, population and community is A)niche B)ecosystem C)habitat D)biosphere? any body knows the answer to this question????#confused


c. habitat


----------



## shahzaibdx

its downs syndrome


----------



## ayeshaumer

*uhs*

no UHS has changed its syllabus bio 88 phy 44 chem 58 english 30 aptittude 10;yeah ths will held on 23rd september


----------



## shahzaibdx

ayeshaumer said:


> no UHS has changed its syllabus bio 88 phy 44 chem 58 english 30 aptittude 10;yeah ths will held on 23rd september


what you mean?


----------



## muhammad qasi

shahzaibdx said:


> what you mean?


whats this


----------



## muhammad qasi

shahzaibdx said:


> what you mean?


plz check it sisterplzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Nouman...

ayeshaumer said:


> no UHS has changed its syllabus bio 88 phy 44 chem 58 english 30 aptittude 10;yeah ths will held on 23rd september


Stop posting irrelevant and false rumors. :|


----------



## h.a.

muhammad qasi said:


> View attachment 196
> what is equalent resisttance ?a.3R b.R/3 c.r d.3R/4
> this was in mcat 2011


qasi i dont think so this question was in mcat 2011 the circuit was not that a circuit posted by jamal some 3 4 months ago was included in mcat hope so you check it bro


----------



## muhammad qasi

h.a. said:


> qasi i dont think so this question was in mcat 2011 the circuit was not that a circuit posted by jamal some 3 4 months ago was included in mcat hope so you check it bro


same or relavent to it


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM

Nouman... said:


> Stop posting irrelevant and false rumors. :|


EXACTLY!!THis should not be done...


----------



## muhammad qasi

AMMARAH AZAM said:


> EXACTLY!!THis should not be done...


how is going ur prepration


----------



## shahzaibdx

h.a. said:


> qasi i dont think so this question was in mcat 2011 the circuit was not that a circuit posted by jamal some 3 4 months ago was included in mcat hope so you check it bro


the original circuit is that


----------



## muhammad qasi

shahzaibdx said:


> the original circuit is that
> View attachment 221


almost same. one year past so i forget.....


----------



## rizwan94

@Jamal and @Nouman. I got this paper from Google Docs. Here is the link: 
https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&...XRlc3RwcmVwYXJhdG9yfGd4OjFkNzNlYjRkYjA2YTEzMw
I was searching for Chemistry, Physics and English papers too. But as English paper has been found (thanks @jamal), I am left with the former two. If I find them, everyone will find out.


----------



## rizwan94

I also have the answer sheet for last year's paper. Could anyone tell me what were the question numbers from which physics, chemistry, english and biology started?


----------



## Nouman...

rizwan94 said:


> @Jamal and @Nouman. I got this paper from Google Docs. Here is the link:
> https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&...XRlc3RwcmVwYXJhdG9yfGd4OjFkNzNlYjRkYjA2YTEzMw
> I was searching for Chemistry, Physics and English papers too. But as English paper has been found (thanks @jamal), I am left with the former two. If I find them, everyone will find out.


I hope you find them soon.


----------



## Nouman...

rizwan94 said:


> I also have the answer sheet for last year's paper. Could anyone tell me what were the question numbers from which physics, chemistry, english and biology started?


Physics obviously starts from Q#1, Chemistry from 45, English from 103 and Biology from 133 #yes


----------



## shahzaibdx

rizwan94 said:


> I also have the answer sheet for last year's paper. Could anyone tell me what were the question numbers from which physics, chemistry, english and biology started?


i have the key and according to your paper it is code no. 2


----------



## rizwan94

ENGLISH 2011 MCAT QUESTION PAPER ANSWER KEY

Well, I haven't seen the answer sheet yet. Because I wanted to solved the paper on my own and test myself. It took me 16 minutes to do so. Any corrections will be appreciated. Note, I am uncertain about answers of three questions: Q10, Q17 and Q23. Anyone's input on these is welcome.

Part 1
1. a. procure
2. a. rectify
3. b. satire (not sure) 
4. c. pomp

Part 2
5. d. quiet (should be quite) 
6. a. measure (should be measures)
7. d. lack (should be lacks- Sub (argument) & verb must agree)
8. d. turned away (should be turned down) 
9. a. uncurable (correct: incurable)
*10. d. up (should be in hectic efforts, not sure)*

Part 3
11. d. ponder
12. a. useless
13. a. picture (not sure)
14. c. enigmatic
15. a. compare
16. b. tearing
*17. Well empathy means ability to identify and understand etc. 
So, it could be facility (2nd meaning-skill) or ability (being able to). 
I'll go with c. ability *
18. d. transitory 
19. a. Sneak
20. a. inconsistency

Part 4 - Correct statements
21. c. to strengthen the economy
22. c has assumed greater importance...
*23. c. by bureacratic wrangling (not sure)*
24. b. will have to 
25. he does possess altruisitc behaviour
26. b. with nature
27. d. is difficult to understand
28.c with arms akimbo
29.c. suffereing from anaphlactic shock
30.c. would have accepted the offer ....

Anyone has an idea, which code has the answer key for this question paper?


----------



## ComputerKid

rizwan94 said:


> ENGLISH 2011 MCAT QUESTION PAPER ANSWER KEY
> 
> Well, I haven't seen the answer sheet. Because I wanted to solved the paper on my own and test myself. It took me 16 minutes to do so. Any corrections will be appreciated. Note, I am uncertain about answers of three questions: Q10, Q17 and Q23. Anyone's input on these is welcome.
> 
> Part 1
> 1. a. procure
> 2. a. rectify
> 3. b. satire (not sure)
> 4. c. pomp
> 
> Part 2
> 5. d. quiet (should be quite)
> 6. a. measure (should be measures)
> 7. d. lack (should be lacks- Sub (argument) & verb must agree)
> 8. d. turned away (should be turned down)
> 9. a. uncurable (correct: incurable)
> *10. d. up (should be in hectic efforts, not sure)*
> 
> Part 3
> 11. d. ponder
> 12. a. useless
> 13. a. pattern (not sure)
> 14. c. enigmatic
> 15. b. compare
> 16. b. tearing
> *17. Well empathy means ability to identify and understand etc.
> So, it could be facility (2nd meaning-skill) or ability (being able to).
> I'll go with c. ability *
> 18. d. transitory
> 19. a. sneak
> 20. a. inconsistency
> 
> Part 4 - Correct statements
> 21. c. to strengthen the economy
> 22. c has assumed greater importance...
> *23. c. by bureacratic wrangling (not sure)*
> 24. b. will have to
> 25. he does possess altruisitc behaviour
> 26. b. with nature
> 27.d. is difficult to understand
> 28.c with arms akimbo
> 29.c. suffereing from anaphlactic shock
> 30.c. would have accepted the offer ....


I'm a native English speaker and all of your answers (even the ones you're not sure about) are correct.


----------



## rizwan94

@ CompterKid, this means a lot to me!!! I've always loved English from the beginning. All the thanks goes to my dad who was the main reason for me developing an interest in English. If I don't score well in the UHS MCAT, I'll start preparing for IELTS/TOEFL.


----------



## h.a.

that was the circuit


----------



## jamal

1) it is experimentally found that catalyst is used to
a) lower the activation energy
b) increase the activation energy
c) lower the pH
d) decrease the temperature of other reactants


2) carbon exists as allotropes, which are different crystalline molecular forms of the same substance. Graphite and diamond are allotropes of carbon. Diamond is non-conductor while graphite is conductor because
a) graphite has a layered structure
b) in graphite all valence electrons are tetrahedrally bounded
c) in graphite one of the valence electron is free to move
d) graphite is soft and greasy
3) when the elements of group 2A are exposed to air , they quickly become coated with layer of oxide. What is the purpose of this oxide layer
a) the oxide layer exposes the metal to atmospheric attack
b) the oxide layer increases the reactivity of metal
c) the oxide layer protects the metal from further attack
d) the oxide layer gives the metal a shiny look
4) hydrogenation of unsaturated oils is done by using
a) finally divided nickel
b) finally divided iron
c) vanadium pentaoxide
d) copper
5) tick the correct statement 
a) chelates are more stable than ordinary complexes
b) ordinary complexes are more stable than chelates
c) monodentate ligand form chelate
d) chelates have no ring structure


----------



## Nouman...

jamal said:


> 1) it is experimentally found that catalyst is used to
> a) lower the activation energy
> b) increase the activation energy
> c) lower the pH
> d) decrease the temperature of other reactants
> 
> 
> 2) carbon exists as allotropes, which are different crystalline molecular forms of the same substance. Graphite and diamond are allotropes of carbon. Diamond is non-conductor while graphite is conductor because
> a) graphite has a layered structure
> b) in graphite all valence electrons are tetrahedrally bounded
> c) in graphite one of the valence electron is free to move
> d) graphite is soft and greasy
> 3) when the elements of group 2A are exposed to air , they quickly become coated with layer of oxide. What is the purpose of this oxide layer
> a) the oxide layer exposes the metal to atmospheric attack
> b) the oxide layer increases the reactivity of metal
> c) the oxide layer protects the metal from further attack
> d) the oxide layer gives the metal a shiny look
> 4) hydrogenation of unsaturated oils is done by using
> a) finally divided nickel
> b) finally divided iron
> c) vanadium pentaoxide
> d) copper
> 5) tick the correct statement
> a) chelates are more stable than ordinary complexes
> b) ordinary complexes are more stable than chelates
> c) monodentate ligand form chelate
> d) chelates have no ring structure


1)a 2)c 3)c 4)a 5)a


----------



## Nouman...

shahzaibdx said:


> i have the key and according to your paper it is code no. 2


You're talking about the biology paper.right?


----------



## shahzaibdx

Nouman... said:


> You're talking about the biology paper.right?


yes


----------



## shahzaibdx

rizwan94 said:


> @ CompterKid, this means a lot to me!!! I've always loved English from the beginning. All the thanks goes to my dad who was the main reason for me developing an interest in English. If I don't score well in the UHS MCAT, I'll start preparing for IELTS/TOEFL.


your english is very strong can you please give me some tips to improve my english


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM

well...its fine qasi..but it is difficult to revise time by time..so pathetic


----------



## fairy queen

AMMARAH AZAM said:


> well...its fine qasi..but it is difficult to revise time by time..so pathetic


yup


----------



## fairy queen

Nouman... said:


> Physics obviously starts from Q#1, Chemistry from 45, English from 103 and Biology from 133 #yes


@noman... hw much u scored last time?? and your aggregate.. ?


----------



## Nouman...

AMMARAH AZAM said:


> well...its fine qasi..but it is difficult to revise time by time..so pathetic


Its difficult as well as boring to revise again and again  I hope everything goes right


----------



## Nouman...

fairy queen said:


> @noman... hw much u scored last time?? and your aggregate.. ?


Well i didn't score well in entry test last year and got 808 with a total agg of 79.something. because i didn't study that much and took the entry test lightly.Please Pray for me


----------



## Life 4 u

Nouman... said:


> Its difficult as well as boring to revise again and again  I hope everything goes right


You people are doing just uhs syllabus??


----------



## Nouman...

Life 4 u said:


> You people are doing just uhs syllabus??


Yea I am merely concentrating on uhs syllabus.


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM

Exactly..its really pressing heavily upon my mind revision revision and just revision


----------



## muhammad qasi

Nouman... said:


> Well i didn't score well in entry test last year and got 808 with a total agg of 79.something. because i didn't study that much and took the entry test lightly.Please Pray for me


inshaallha god will bless u pray 4 me also


----------



## muhammad qasi

AMMARAH AZAM said:


> well...its fine qasi..but it is difficult to revise time by time..so pathetic


acc. to u how many time revision should be done?


----------



## Nouman...

muhammad qasi said:


> inshaallha god will bless u pray 4 me also


InshAllah! Sure.


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM

I THINK 1 time preparation and 3 times revision


----------



## rizwan94

shahzaibdx said:


> your english is very strong can you please give me some tips to improve my english


Alright, I am working on two document; (1) Tips for improving English & (2) Preparing for the UHS MCAT the smart way (It will include my theories about performing better in the MCAT and doing a targeted study+ tips I'll gather from attending the Kemcolian seminar). I am just waiting for the Kemcolian seminar. Once I 've attended it, I'll write those tips in the document too. You will find many useful tips in that. The most probable date to post that would be Sept 10-11, INSHALLAH. Do note that all the information stated there will mostly be my own original work that I have been doing on the MCAT, and the other study material will be from various sites I have searched for in June-July 2012. So, be sure to view them.  I know how to improve your English, I helped a friend of mine in matric, who scored 34 marks in the pre-board. So, I gave him some material to study, and guess what....he scored 69/75 in fbise. I myself scored 143/150 in matric and 184/200 in Fsc, so don't worry, I know what I'm talking about. You definitely don't need to worry about English anymore. Trust me.


----------



## Life 4 u

rizwan: you are giving that test? also you are doing just uhs syllabus?


----------



## muhammad qasi

rizwan94 said:


> Alright, I am working on two document; (1) Tips for improving English & (2) Preparing for the UHS MCAT the smart way (It will include my theories about performing better in the MCAT and doing a targeted study+ tips I'll gather from attending the Kemcolian seminar). I am just waiting for the Kemcolian seminar. Once I 've attended it, I'll write those tips in the document too. You will find many useful tips in that. The most probable date to post that would be Sept 10-11, INSHALLAH. Do note that all the information stated there will mostly be my own original work that I have been doing on the MCAT, and the other study material will be from various sites I have searched for in June-July 2012. So, be sure to view them.  I know how to improve your English, I helped a friend of mine in matric, who scored 34 marks in the pre-board. So, I gave him some material to study, and guess what....he scored 69/75 in fbise. I myself scored 143/150 in matric and 184/200 in Fsc, so don't worry, I know what I'm talking about. You definitely don't need to worry about English anymore. Trust me.


plz tell quickly so that we all prepare better


----------



## jamal

Mnemonics for mcat. Its wonderful .Check it

LIST: MCAT mnemonics and memory aids! | MCAT Discussions | Student Doctor Network


----------



## jamal

Q) which of the following is the expression of root mean square speed of a gas having n number of molecules contained in the container?
a) sq. root (V1^2 + V2^2 +V3^2 + …… + Vn^2)/n
b) (V1^2 + V2^2 +V3^2 + …… + Vn^2)/n
c) sq. root (V1 + V2 +V3 + …… + Vn)/n
d) (V1 + V2 +V3 + …… + Vn)/n
MCAT 2011
Q for a gas of volume V in its equilibrium state, if the pressure does change with time then total kinetic energy of gas is constant because 
a) collisions between gas molecules occur
b) collisions between gas molecules occur linearly
c) collisions must be elastic
d) collisions must be in elastic 
MCAT 2011


----------



## jamal

Q)
4200 VOLT IS USED in x-ray tube to accelarate electron the speed of x ray 

a. 2 *1O^8
B. 3*10 ^8
C2* 10^7
MCAT 2011
q)THE SHORTEST WAVELENTH OF CONTONOUS X RAY , EMITTED FROM AN X RAY TUBE , DEPEND ON
A. I in tube
b . voltage applied
c . nature of tube
d. atomic numbr of target 

MCAT 2011


----------



## shahzaibdx

jamal said:


> Q) which of the following is the expression of root mean square speed of a gas having n number of molecules contained in the container?
> a) sq. root (V1^2 + V2^2 +V3^2 + ?? + Vn^2)/n
> b) (V1^2 + V2^2 +V3^2 + ?? + Vn^2)/n
> c) sq. root (V1 + V2 +V3 + ?? + Vn)/n
> d) (V1 + V2 +V3 + ?? + Vn)/n
> MCAT 2011
> Q for a gas of volume V in its equilibrium state, if the pressure does change with time then total kinetic energy of gas is constant because
> a) collisions between gas molecules occur
> b) collisions between gas molecules occur linearly
> c) collisions must be elastic
> d) collisions must be in elastic
> MCAT 2011


from where you get these question please upload more


----------



## Nouman...

@Jamal, Bro can you post full paper of physics. Thanks btw.


----------



## Nouman...

jamal said:


> Q)
> 4200 VOLT IS USED in x-ray tube to accelarate electron the speed of x ray
> 
> a. 2 *1O^8
> B. 3*10 ^8
> C2* 10^7
> MCAT 2011
> q)THE SHORTEST WAVELENTH OF CONTONOUS X RAY , EMITTED FROM AN X RAY TUBE , DEPEND ON
> A. I in tube
> b . voltage applied
> c . nature of tube
> d. atomic numbr of target
> 
> MCAT 2011


are you sure that question # 1 was in mcat? i don't think so because it can't be done without calculator! :|


----------



## veiledfantasy

jamal said:


> Q)
> 4200 VOLT IS USED in x-ray tube to accelarate electron the speed of x ray
> 
> a. 2 *1O^8
> B. 3*10 ^8
> C2* 10^7
> MCAT 2011
> q)THE SHORTEST WAVELENTH OF CONTONOUS X RAY , EMITTED FROM AN X RAY TUBE , DEPEND ON
> A. I in tube
> b . voltage applied
> c . nature of tube
> d. atomic numbr of target
> 
> MCAT 2011


Thank you Jamal! Keep up the good work!


----------



## veiledfantasy

jamal said:


> 1) it is experimentally found that catalyst is used to
> a) lower the activation energy
> b) increase the activation energy
> c) lower the pH
> d) decrease the temperature of other reactants
> 
> 
> 2) carbon exists as allotropes, which are different crystalline molecular forms of the same substance. Graphite and diamond are allotropes of carbon. Diamond is non-conductor while graphite is conductor because
> a) graphite has a layered structure
> b) in graphite all valence electrons are tetrahedrally bounded
> c) in graphite one of the valence electron is free to move
> d) graphite is soft and greasy
> 3) when the elements of group 2A are exposed to air , they quickly become coated with layer of oxide. What is the purpose of this oxide layer
> a) the oxide layer exposes the metal to atmospheric attack
> b) the oxide layer increases the reactivity of metal
> c) the oxide layer protects the metal from further attack
> d) the oxide layer gives the metal a shiny look
> 4) hydrogenation of unsaturated oils is done by using
> a) finally divided nickel
> b) finally divided iron
> c) vanadium pentaoxide
> d) copper
> 5) tick the correct statement
> a) chelates are more stable than ordinary complexes
> b) ordinary complexes are more stable than chelates
> c) monodentate ligand form chelate
> d) chelates have no ring structure


Is this from the Chemistry section of MCAT 2011?


----------



## shahzaibdx

Nouman... said:


> are you sure that question # 1 was in mcat? i don't think so because it can't be done without calculator! :|



speed does not depend upon voltage it is always 3 10 power 8


----------



## jamal

[h=2]Sunday, August 26, 2012[/h][h=3]Guide to MCAT - Medical College Admission Test in Punjab[/h]

[h=2][/h]​[h=2]Acing MCAT - If I can do it, so can you[/h][h=4]By Amna Khalil[/h]_The article featured as the Cover Story of the weekly US Magazine of "The News"._
Acing MCAT - If I can do it, so can you
​ 
Finally, it?s that time of the year again; you come back from your last FSc. exam, euphoric at the prospect of seeing your long forgotten love again, the holy bed. You rush into your room, kick off your sneakers and prepare to curl into those sheets ... but what?s that lying on your bed? 

A black and white card, bearing a horrible photo of yours, reading ?K?.

Yes, all this furore to find a horrifying permit card of yet another entry test preparation academy resting peacefully on your sanctuary.

Sadly, your dad did go through all those MCAT preparation pamphlets, checked out the various places and got you enrolled in an abyss for the entire summer behind your back.

You try and ignore the ugly photo on the card and go through the rest of the details.

All right now, classes 4 to 10. Whaaaaaaatt!!!!! The first introductory class starting ... the same exact evening!!!

No partying-like-an-animal-in-the-evening anymore; finding a register and heading off to classes instead.
​

This was the story of my life and of a million others who took the stressful MCAT exam last year. Summer ?11, thus, wasn?t much fun.

With seniors and teachers and parents, all pointing me in different directions as to how to prepare for the test, I had no idea about what to do, where to start, which books to refer to.

In short; complete chaos.

An so I thought about writing about my experience and I hope it would, in some way, help all of you out there, preparing for the test this summer.

These gates shall open for you one day.

*First of all, DON?T FREAK OUT.*
Entry tests aren?t as hard as they are made out to be. I mean, it is MCQs right, how hard can it be? You?d pass even if you marked them all ?B?. Jokes apart, I tell you, all the tension? Totally not worth it. The test itself is easy. You have my word for it. Don?t get confused by the baffling question papers the academies make you solve. MCAT and the new 40, 50, 10 formula was a complete blessing for us, Federal Board ones.

*Get into the attitude*
Preparation for MCAT for some is not something you just randomly do; it?s a whole lifestyle. So be prepared to give up an entire summer for the sake of your academic career. Get a printout of the syllabus and details given at the official website; ..:: University Of Health Sciences Lahore ::... Then make a schedule. One chapter from the three subjects, Chemistry, Biology and Physics that is, each day and then learning about 10 words each from the vocabulary section. You can either do chapters or make a schedule that involves the topics given at the University of Health Sciences website.
​
*Improvise.*

*Books*
Go and ask anybody who has taken the MCAT about which books to refer to and they will all tell you to ?stick to your textbooks?. And they are absolutely right!
Half of the MCQs are just lines out of the text or a short numerical or a SAQ-moulded-into-MCQ from the exercise. So, your first priority should be the FSc. text books.
I got bored of staring down at the same old books after already obsessing over them for the last two years, so I went ahead and bought MCQs books. People might say they just did the text books and that guides are a waste, but I shall enumerate the ones that helped me nonetheless.

*NOTE: A-levels waley ought to buy FSc wali books. Period.*

Buying MCAT past papers and books with previous exams is a major help. Use these papers to practice. There are patterns. Identify them.

*Chemistry: ?Ilmi Objective Guide?.* I went through the book five or six times and then marked the MCQs that were out of the syllabus and then went through the marked ones the night before the test. It helped a lot.

Another guide *?Current Chemistry Objective Series?* is also recommendable; it has a little bit of mistakes, but it has direct lines from the book and it feels like you have gone through the entire text once you solve the MCQs. Other than these two, I thoroughly went through OCR Chemistry (A-levels oriented), it is amazing at helping one build up concepts and you will find that most of the difficult MCQs of the crash tests of certain academies are also from this book.

*Physics:* Again *?Current Physics Objective Series?.*

*Biology*: You can go for any MCQ book for practice, but nothing is ever out of the syllabus.

*English *: MCAT English is such a piece of cake. The only part you can prepare for is vocabulary. Get hold of the *KIPS MCAT English book,* they have a whole big portion for the synonyms of the words on the list. Do ten words each day, make funny pictures along with words to help you remember.

*All-four subject books:* This would include the *Dogar Series* and *MCAT Seventh Edition*. 
​
*Academy or not?!?!*
Depends on whether you can take enough responsibility and prepare on your own. I feel academies overburden the students and make them solve way more difficult questions than actually come in the exam. This could put you off the track and lead to depression e.g. most of the physics questions in the prep exams of the academy I attended were from ?Pacific Physics by Pao Long Yee? and they are pretty baffling, I tell you. *Itna mushkil paper NAHI ataa.*

My experience was that academies do help, as far as practising is concerned and all the extra information does help a lot, but basically for NUST/AMC Entry Test, not this one.
Aagey aapki marzi.
Taking the crash tests at the end is advisable, though.

*What to focus on*
The UHS waley have made things easy; they even tell you how many MCQs are going to come out of a single topic so you know which topic to focus more on and give more time to. Don?t waste your time over the names of scientists and dates, they seldom come. Go through the numericals - you should have the Periodic Table on your tips, build up concepts and practice Math without calculator.

*Be prepared to sacrifice*
No, I?m not talking about goats. My biggest sacrifice was being stuck in my room with the manhus formulae of organic chemistry on my 18th birthday. With one day to go before the NUST Medical entrance test and the entire syllabus of chemistry and physics completely untouched, I had no other option than to abandon my coming-of-age plans and stay in for the day.

The second biggest sacrifice would be not going swimming the entire summer of 2011, because the pool timings coincided with the timings of my prep classes. Oh, how I missed the pool! But, staying away saved me from both a terrible tan and a bad score.

An infinite list of sacrifices could be summed up here but what I mean to say is that quitting Facebook, reducing the time you spend hanging out with friends, quitting evening soccer for a while and all... it?s all worth it.

*What Merit No. 1 has to say?*
Humera Javed, the Merit No. 1 for the year 2011, with an aggregate of 95.0489 percent, made the second position of UHS MCAT last year, scoring 1055 out of the total 1100.
Her advice
?Undergo the assigned topics twice with thorough reading each time. Save last 20 days before the entry test; it?s futile running after academies in the last days unless you have completed the syllabus twice on your own. Avoid reading any material that has not been given in the book because the test is entirely book based.?

*Practice, practice, practice*
Practice might not make you perfect but it will help you get the answers you thought up to be delivered onto the answer sheet. From the time I moved my pencil from the question paper to the answer sheet where you have to fill in the right hole, I would keep muttering the question no. and the answer e.g. ?48 B, 48 B, 48 B?.
Might sound insane but it helps, especially if you are simply following a pattern and moving down. You might have solved 48 but could, by mistake, fill in B in the space for 49.
Friends around me tell me that they got half of the questions wrong, although they knew the answers because of the simple fact that they filled in the wrong holes.
​
In this regard, academies do help a lot.

They make you perfectionists - at filling holes, that is.

P.S You have to learn how to fill up the O-shaped cavity to perfection. Starting from the middle and moving your pencil clockwise around to attain perfect matte black. After solving so many crash tests, I feel like I have become a connoisseur.
​
*D-Day itself, morning*
Yes, the same old hackneyed advice, a good night?s sleep and a proper breakfast. You should be in bed by 12p.m. Set the alarm for a good two or three hours before the test because trust me, the traffic is really bad that day, bazillions of people with ball points and UHS dog tags headed in the same direction... apocalypse, I tell you.
You shall be feeling queasy but you must have something to eat. Something light would do good: Weetabix perhaps, or a smoothie.

*Wear something comfy*

I don?t know how people find the time but surprisingly you will find that everybody is really decked out for the test. I saw numerous girls in high, high wedges and chiffon gowns.
Test na hogya , Oscars hogaye.
Wear whatever you feel comfortable in, good old sneakers, the lucky socks and a classy watch does the work. If being all dressed up boosts your confidence level, do that.

*On the way*
Cramming at the last minute does work for some, but mostly it?s a failure. So no need to carry your books along. (This advice is coming from the person who revised whole of the two biology books on the way to the exam centre).




Most important: Ask your driver uncle to pray for you, it helps.
Ignore ?depressors?
All around me I heard girls discussing their FSc. Marks... 1023, 1019, 1002.
But I did not care. I kept my poor-federal-board 992 marks wala head held up high.
They will talk about how they have revised the entire syllabus 25 times and they shall discuss ?the third last line of the fifth paragraph on page 205? but you, you stare on ahead and ignore them.
You are on your own
The four people sitting in your closest vicinity shall all be having completely different arrangement of the same MCQs. What is 15 in yours shall be 32 in the other guy?s paper.
The girls in my neighbouring row did find a way out of that, too! By reading out the entire questions to each other, but seriously who has the time?!?
So accept it. It?s just you and the paper.
One word: Confidence
It?s all about the groove.
Tell yourself you can do it.
Get lost, absorbed


If you had seen me solving my MCAT, you would have grabbed me by the arm and taken me to the nearest asylum. That?s how crazy I looked, muttering and mumbling and fussing about with the pencil.

You see, once you get the question paper, you?ve got to accept that for the next two hours or so, it?s just YOU AND THE PAPER. You got to be mentally alert and yet completely absorbed. You might not know a single thing about a question, but you can still get it right.

After all, its MCQs! The answer?s already there, you?ve just got to find it out and you need not be any Houdini for that. The trick to finding the answer of a doubtful MCQ is to cross each option out one by one and you?ll eventually find one that fits.

Sounds banal but people don?t normally do that that and that?s why they lose marks. You should do that even in MCQs you are 100 percent sure about.

Which ones to answer first

Answer the easy ones first. While doing this, your mind inevitably multi-tasks and thinks about the harder questions in the background. Everybody advises that one should solve biology first as they are the easiest.

Breathe in, breathe out

Relax.

Think what the worst outcome of your MCAT test could be. Failure, right?

Can you handle failure? Of course, you can.

Now smile and get on with solving the exam.

Post-test

Walk out with a huge smile and pose for all the cameras.

Come evening, PARTY!!!!

Result

Work hard and pray harder and your efforts will bear fruit.

And God knows how I made the 20th position of MCAT?11.


----------



## red rose

anaya said:


> The typical environment of a particular organism, population and community is A)niche B)ecosystem C)habitat D)biosphere? any body knows the answer to this question????#confused


habitat


----------



## red rose

rizwan94 said:


> Hi everyone, I have found UHS MCAT 2011 Biology question paper. I need someone to confirm these questions. I'll post the first 3 questions.


yup all these were. thanks


----------



## Fatima Hassan

https://sites.google.com/site/entrytestpreparator/calendar 

This site has all of the 2011 MCAT sections on it.


----------



## red rose

Hera Javed said:


> Whats the answer for Q2.... Is it turner's syndrome?


no its down


----------



## Nouman...

Fatima Hassan said:


> https://sites.google.com/site/entrytestpreparator/calendar
> 
> This site has all of the 2011 MCAT sections on it.


Thanks so much Fatima. You solved my problem


----------



## Nouman...

shahzaibdx said:


> speed does not depend upon voltage it is always 3 10 power 8


Oh got it thanks


----------



## Artie

Thank you so much !!!


----------



## veiledfantasy

Fatima Hassan said:


> https://sites.google.com/site/entrytestpreparator/calendar
> 
> This site has all of the 2011 MCAT sections on it.


JizakAllah Fatima!! Thanks a lot!


----------



## rizwan94

Life 4 u said:


> rizwan: you are giving that test? also you are doing just uhs syllabus?


Um, if you are asking about the Kemcolian test, yes I am. About the UHS MCAT, if I score really well in the UHS send-ups and Kemcolian test, I'll give the actual UHS MCAT test. If not, well then I won't give the MCAT this year. Right now, I'm just sticking to the UHS syllabus. But, I have also read learning outcomes of chapters as stated in CONTENT & SCOPE OF SYLLABUSES + TEACHING GUIDLINES for all sciences on FBISE website in syllabus (just for those chapters stated in the UHS syllabus). I recommend reading them too. Really useful for covering important topics in chapters, and good defense in case questions come from outside the UHS syllabus. Here are the links:
Welcome to the official Website of FBISE
Welcome to the official Website of FBISE


----------



## rizwan94

muhammad qasi said:


> plz tell quickly so that we all prepare better


I'm doing my best to prepare it at the earliest


----------



## Nouman...

The spectrum of star's light is measured. and wavelength of one of the lines as the sodium's line is found to be 589nm.The same line has a wavelength of 497nm when observed in the laboratory. That means the star is
A)moving towards the earth
B)moving away from the earth.?
I think it's B. The problem is that i can't figure out the value of actual and apparent wavelength.but i think the wavelength measured in laboratory would be the actual one, right? Answer will then B. Please correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## shahzaibdx

Nouman... said:


> The spectrum of star's light is measured. and wavelength of one of the lines as the sodium's line is found to be 589nm.The same line has a wavelength of 497nm when observed in the laboratory. That means the star is
> A)moving towards the earth
> B)moving away from the earth.?
> I think it's B. The problem is that i can't figure out the value of actual and apparent wavelength.but i think the wavelength measured in laboratory would be the actual one, right? Answer will then B. Please correct me if i am wrong.


yes its b


----------



## fairy queen

Nouman... said:


> The spectrum of star's light is measured. and wavelength of one of the lines as the sodium's line is found to be 589nm.The same line has a wavelength of 497nm when observed in the laboratory. That means the star is
> A)moving towards the earth
> B)moving away from the earth.?
> I think it's B. The problem is that i can't figure out the value of actual and apparent wavelength.but i think the wavelength measured in laboratory would be the actual one, right? Answer will then B. Please correct me if i am wrong.


but as the wavelength is decreasing like 589nm to 497nm...so frquency would be increasing...and when frequency is increasing then they would be moving towrds rather than moving away...so why not answer A.?.
may b am wrong...and if i am wrong then correct me plz..:?


----------



## fairy queen

and if the physics paper mcat 2011 is same posted by the site told by fatima then there was a question of resistance combination....and that am confrm was there...because i remmber there was not correct option in the paper but was the nearest one...!! and that question is not included in this paper...:?


----------



## jamal




----------



## jamal




----------



## jamal




----------



## jamal

veiledfantasy said:


> Is this from the Chemistry section of MCAT 2011?


 yes


----------



## shahzaibdx

fairy queen said:


> but as the wavelength is decreasing like 589nm to 497nm...so frquency would be increasing...and when frequency is increasing then they would be moving towrds rather than moving away...so why not answer A.?.
> may b am wrong...and if i am wrong then correct me plz..:?


the actual value is that which is measured in laboratory . so as new value is increasing is 570 thats why it is b


----------



## shahzaibdx

jamal said:


>


b


----------



## shahzaibdx

jamal said:


>


d


----------



## shahzaibdx

jamal said:


>


d


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM

THANX ALOT JAMAL AND FATIMA


----------



## Nouman...

fairy queen said:


> but as the wavelength is decreasing like 589nm to 497nm...so frquency would be increasing...and when frequency is increasing then they would be moving towrds rather than moving away...so why not answer A.?.
> may b am wrong...and if i am wrong then correct me plz..:?


Yea you are wrong because wavelength measured in the laboratory is the actual one(shahzaib is right). If you are confused about this question like i was, See the last numerical of the chapter in which doppler effect is included.


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM

*....*



Nouman... said:


> Thanks so much Fatima. You solved my problem


hmmmmmmm....................... thankkkkkkkkkk God


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM

fairy queen said:


> but as the wavelength is decreasing like 589nm to 497nm...so frquency would be increasing...and when frequency is increasing then they would be moving towrds rather than moving away...so why not answer A.?.
> may b am wrong...and if i am wrong then correct me plz..:?


YOU should check doppler's effect.then you will understand sis..


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM

*Essential*​
*Nonessential*​Histidine
Alanine
Isoleucine
Arginine*
Leucine
Asparagine
Lysine
Aspartic acid
Methionine
Cysteine*
Phenylalanine
Glutamic acid
Threonine
Glutamine*
Tryptophan
Glycine
Valine
Ornithine*
Proline*
Selenocysteine*
Serine*
Taurine*
Tyrosine*





List of essential and non essentiaal amino acids. CRAM IT


----------



## Nouman...

@Jamal, Are these questions (with figures) present on the entry test preparator site?


----------



## Nouman...

AMMARAH AZAM said:


> hmmmmmmm....................... thankkkkkkkkkk God


lol i actually thanked ALLAH first.


----------



## sammar

friends !
there is a page by name "entry test preparation"!do join it...its the most active page there! where answers are discussed in detail too.
https://www.facebook.com/Etest.Prep
i hope it will help a lot !


----------



## jamal

These diagrammatic questions above also from MCAT 2011 .Repeaters can confirm this#yes


----------



## jamal

For Students who applied in NUST


Important Notice (UG Admission 2012)Candidates who have applied for *Medical programmes* for session 2012 are advised to enter their *HSSC (pre medical)* marks in online UG application form by login to ugadmission.nust.edu.pk Candidates of FSc stream have to enter their *complete FSc marks* and of *A level or equivalent* qualification should enter their marks *as per IBCC equivalence certificate*, latest by *20 September 2012*


----------



## jamal

Aggregate system is different because this is old video. Rest is same

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QdpEv478qF4&feature=player_embedded#!


----------



## shahzaibdx

jamal said:


> These diagrammatic questions above also from MCAT 2011 .Repeaters can confirm this#yes


yes these are in mcat 2011


----------



## fairy queen

Nouman... said:


> Yea you are wrong because wavelength measured in the laboratory is the actual one(shahzaib is right). If you are confused about this question like i was, See the last numerical of the chapter in which doppler effect is included.


ok got it now....thanks....


----------



## Nouman...

rizwan94 said:


> ENGLISH 2011 MCAT QUESTION PAPER ANSWER KEY
> 
> Well, I haven't seen the answer sheet yet. Because I wanted to solved the paper on my own and test myself. It took me 16 minutes to do so. Any corrections will be appreciated. Note, I am uncertain about answers of three questions: Q10, Q17 and Q23. Anyone's input on these is welcome.
> 
> 12. a. useless


Your answer to this question is wrong. It's careless. (Feckless one)


----------



## shahzaibdx

Nouman... said:


> Your answer to this question is wrong. It's careless. (Feckless one)


its useless


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM

Nouman... said:


> lol i actually thanked ALLAH first.



YEAH....i saw that...well


----------



## Zaini33

Oh my God! This ain't no ordinary community forum!  
You folks here are just amazing! <3

May ALLAH bless you all! <3


----------



## rizwan94

Nouman... said:


> Your answer to this question is wrong. It's careless. (Feckless one)


Feckless means ineffective, unable or unwilling to do sth useful.
Common synonyms: incompetent, useless, good-for-nothing, hopeless, ineffective, worthless etc.

Careless means not showing any concern, or not giving careful attention. 
Common synonyms: thoughtless, inconsiderate, uncaring, unconcerned, negligent, heedless etc.

So, I think it's useless, not careless.


----------



## Zaini33

^ I back that up! 

Feckless is useless...


----------



## Zaini33

On a second note, there are 11 questions missing from the chemistry section in the link given by Fatimah Hussain. 

So anyone have any idea what those were?
J.K!


----------



## shahzaibdx

Zaini33 said:


> On a second note, there are 11 questions missing from the chemistry section in the link given by Fatimah Hussain.
> 
> So anyone have any idea what those were?
> J.K!


there are 2 to 3 question with diagram that why they are missing no idea about the remaining


----------



## Nouman...

I searched many dictionaries, Some say its careless while others say its useless. Wikipedia says it's both  feckless - Wiktionary Moreover It's the best dictionary on web feckless - definition of feckless by the Free Online Dictionary, Thesaurus and Encyclopedia.


----------



## shahzaibdx

Nouman... said:


> I searched many dictionaries, Some say its careless while others say its useless. Wikipedia says it's both  feckless - Wiktionary Moreover It's the best dictionary on web feckless - definition of feckless by the Free Online Dictionary, Thesaurus and Encyclopedia.


i have oxford dictionary in my iphone and according to it useless is correct


----------



## Zaini33

Asalamu alikum warehmatullahi wabarakatuh!



shahzaibdx said:


> there are 2 to 3 question with diagram that why they are missing no idea about the remaining


Some of those questions are shared by this forum members but they are scatered around in here. And I think there are still some questions not posted by anyone. 

In addtion, I saw that 14 of phy questions are also missing.  Again some have been shared here (diagram and some not.




Nouman... said:


> I searched many dictionaries, Some say its careless while others say its useless. Wikipedia says it's both  .... Moreover It's the best dictionary on web ....


I assure you it's Feckless = Useless. And don't worry, this word has a 1/872 probability to come in paper ...


----------



## faree

can anyone confirm me the answers of english mccq #24,25,28


----------



## rizwan94

faree said:


> can anyone confirm me the answers of english mccq #24,25,28


Here are the reasons to why I chose the following options;

MCQ 24: Correct Option b) He will have to deal with the problem by showing adroitness 
Reason: The structure of Future Simple/Indefinite tense has been asked here, but to trick students, the auxiliary verb *have to* has been used. But this sentence is exceptional as have here is acting as a main verb not an auxiliary verb. The structure is: 
Subject + auxiliary verb + *have* + infinitive (base form + to) 
He + will + have + to deal + with the problem by showing adroitness. 

MCQ 25: Correct Option b) He does possess altruistic behavior
Reason: The MCQ tests the basic grammar sentence structure that singular subject gets a singular helping verb followed by the basic form of verb. Thus, he(singular subject) is used with does (singular helping verb) followed by basic form of verb (possess). 

MCQ 28: Correct Option c) He stands with arms akimbo
Reason: Akimbo is mostly used with the preposition *with*. 

Hope this clears confusions. 
Other members contribution/opinions are appreciated.


----------



## rizwan94

Nouman... said:


> I searched many dictionaries, Some say its careless while others say its useless. Wikipedia says it's both  feckless - Wiktionary Moreover It's the best dictionary on web feckless - definition of feckless by the Free Online Dictionary, Thesaurus and Encyclopedia.


Both meanings are correct as the first definition defines feckless as ineffective. The second defintion however, defines it as worthless or ineffective. Meriam Webster suggests the same; Feckless - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary . Nevertheless, its better to go with useless as its the first definition and KETS English also states the meaning is useless.


----------



## rizwan94

Can you all give me an idea of how I should help you guys in English? I mean, should I cover the whole grammar from the beginning, MCAT grammar topics being asked in the sample and actual paper only or only your doubts?


----------



## irtaza421

Oxidative phosphorylation , synthesis of ATP in the presence of oxygen occurs in:

A)all types of cells
B)all anaerobic cells
C)all primitive cells
D)all aerobic cells


----------



## shahzaibdx

irtaza421 said:


> Oxidative phosphorylation , synthesis of ATP in the presence of oxygen occurs in:
> 
> A)all types of cells
> B)all anaerobic cells
> C)all primitive cells
> D)all aerobic cells


D)all aerobic cells


----------



## jamal

irtaza421 said:


> Oxidative phosphorylation , synthesis of ATP in the presence of oxygen occurs in:
> 
> A)all types of cells
> B)all anaerobic cells
> C)all primitive cells
> D)all aerobic cells


All aerobic cells


----------



## jamal

rizwan94 said:


> Can you all give me an idea of how I should help you guys in English? I mean, should I cover the whole grammar from the beginning, MCAT grammar topics being asked in the sample and actual paper only or only your doubts?


 MCAT topics in actual and model paper. And last time paper shows that we should also know the preposition of essential word power. #yes


----------



## rizwan94

jamal said:


> MCAT topics in actual and model paper. And last time paper shows that we should also know the preposition of essential word power. #yes


Alright, right now I can only recall the following topics which are common in both sample and actual paper. I plan to cover these. If anyone wants some additional topics too, let me know. 
1. Confusing words
2. Subject verb agreement
3. Phrasal verbs
4. Preposition errors (essential ones only)
5. Tense errors i.e. verb errors 
6. Basic Sentence structure
7. Conditional sentences


----------



## rizwan94

@Jamal, nice avatar. It conveys the message perfectly...especially now!!


----------



## Nouman...

The most difficult thing to do in English i think is idiomatic phrases. :| Unfortunately, Two questions came from it last year. e.g. put in & turn down ones. Can anyone tell me an easy way to remember them as i can't cram them all.


----------



## muhammad qasi

rizwan94 said:


> Alright, right now I can only recall the following topics which are common in both sample and actual paper. I plan to cover these. If anyone wants some additional topics too, let me know.
> 1. Confusing words
> 2. Subject verb agreement
> 3. Phrasal verbs
> 4. Preposition errors (essential ones only)
> 5. Tense errors i.e. verb errors
> 6. Basic Sentence structure
> 7. Conditional sentences


u are very very nice man allah may bless u a lot


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM

Hello  friends...how is you preparation??


----------



## rizwan94

Nouman... said:


> The most difficult thing to do in English i think is idiomatic phrases. :| Unfortunately, Two questions came from it last year. e.g. put in & turn down ones. Can anyone tell me an easy way to remember them as i can't cram them all.


Alright pal, I'll cover those too.


----------



## Khadija2

can u please post the link from where you're sharing these last year questions.


----------



## shahzaibdx

rizwan94 said:


> Alright pal, I'll cover those too.


can you please upload answer key of uhs model paper


----------



## muhammad qasi

rizwan94 said:


> Alright pal, I'll cover those too.


plz quickly b/c time is too short plzzzzzzzzzzzzz it is my humble request to u


----------



## jamal

rizwan94 said:


> @Jamal, nice avatar. It conveys the message perfectly...especially now!!


 Yups thats why i kept this avAtar #wink


----------



## Zaini33

Asalamu alikum wr wb!

Jamal
From where did you get those diagrams of phy mcqs of mcat 2011? Can you plz share the link?
Jazakumullahu khairan!


----------



## Zaini33

Khadija2 said:


> can u please post the link from where you're sharing these last year questions.


I can't post the link as new members are not allowed to do so. Check on page 62-64. Fatimah Hassan has shared the link. Or type in google " Entry Test Preparator" and go to that site.


----------



## jamal

Zaini33 said:


> Asalamu alikum wr wb!
> 
> Jamal
> From where did you get those diagrams of phy mcqs of mcat 2011? Can you plz share the link?
> Jazakumullahu khairan!


 I got them from facebook on the page Entry Test preperation .


----------



## jamal

This is from MCAT 2011


----------



## shahzaibdx

jamal said:


> This is from MCAT 2011


b


----------



## irtaza421

Grignard reagents are included in UHS syllabus?:? They are given in alkyl halide chapter.


----------



## dumyo

What is the MCAT percentage? 70% or 50%?


----------



## Ghani1992

50%


----------



## Nouman...

jamal said:


> This is from MCAT 2011


It's B. Proline.


----------



## fairy queen

irtaza421 said:


> Grignard reagents are included in UHS syllabus?:? They are given in alkyl halide chapter.


no


----------



## jamal

Rizwan
http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-medical-schools/5130-uhs-mcat-2012-english-preparation-supporting-study-material.html


----------



## rizwan94

muhammad qasi said:


> plz quickly b/c time is too short plzzzzzzzzzzzzz it is my humble request to u


Sorry for the delay friend. I had some internet problems. All the information on the stated topics is in the UHS MCAT 2012 ENGLISH PREPARATION SUPPORTING STUDY MATERIAL. I have posted the phrasal verbs list, confusing words list set I and set II. All the lists and very easy to memorize. I don't recommend you memorize them, I suggest understanding the meanings of all the words. 

For the phrasal verbs, do two sets a day, and you can finish the list in 1 week. Next, read the Confusing words list (set I), you are only required to understand meanings of the words. This way, you will not make a mistake in the exam, INSHALLAH. 

I will have posted the rest of the material by tomorrow, INSHALLAH. If you or all other members still have confusions, state them here or in that thread, and I will try my utmost best to clear those out too. 

I hope you find all the material helpful. It is mostly the same material I handed to my friend (who went from 34 to 69)


----------



## rizwan94

shahzaibdx said:


> can you please upload answer key of uhs model paper


Do you mean the English sample paper?


----------



## rizwan94

jamal said:


> Rizwan
> http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-medical-schools/5130-uhs-mcat-2012-english-preparation-supporting-study-material.html


Good thinking!


----------



## Zaini33

Asalamu alikum wr wb!



jamal said:


> I got them from facebook on the page Entry Test preperation .


Jazakumullahu khairan! ^_^ 
I reported the missing questions some days ago on the Entry Test Preparator site and got this mail 


> yes these are diagrams. questions of physics were posted on page . u can find them in images. and questions of chm were posted yesterday in organic portion ( questions including reactions ) u can check those .


But I couldn't find them there. :/ So I thought that as you've shared the diagrams so maybe you people would know. But its alright even if we don't find them. Those are "*just"* 20 and above (!) missing questions so need to worry. lol

But yes, if someone finds them then please do share. Jazakumullahu Khairan!


----------



## shahzaibdx

rizwan94 said:


> Do you mean the English sample paper?


yes


----------



## muhammad qasi

rizwan94 said:


> Sorry for the delay friend. I had some internet problems. All the information on the stated topics is in the UHS MCAT 2012 ENGLISH PREPARATION SUPPORTING STUDY MATERIAL. I have posted the phrasal verbs list, confusing words list set I and set II. All the lists and very easy to memorize. I don't recommend you memorize them, I suggest understanding the meanings of all the words.
> 
> For the phrasal verbs, do two sets a day, and you can finish the list in 1 week. Next, read the Confusing words list (set I), you are only required to understand meanings of the words. This way, you will not make a mistake in the exam, INSHALLAH.
> 
> I will have posted the rest of the material by tomorrow, INSHALLAH. If you or all other members still have confusions, state them here or in that thread, and I will try my utmost best to clear those out too.
> 
> I hope you find all the material helpful. It is mostly the same material I handed to my friend (who went from 34 to 69)


thankx


----------



## myctoRule

guys for question no. 32 from the model paper uhs chemistry : Rectified spirit contains 95% alcohol in water. It is converted to absolute alcohol by 
a) fractional distillation b) filtration c) treating with lime d) steam distillation
according to syllable we are not supposed to the role of lime in industries and the answer for this question comes from there whereas according to syllabus there should be an option regarding CaO only which is written under the preparation of ethanol.
guys please clarify if this is in the syllabus or out of the syllabus?
do we have to do things out of the syllabus in chemistry?:?


----------



## h.a.

there are many things in model paper which are not in salybus dont do that.last year just 1 question was out of salybus


----------



## myctoRule

so that means i should not worry about the questions that are out of the syllabus. Are you sure that this time nothing will be out of syllabus?
Are they going to be asking any values types questions eg the ionization of this element or heat of reaction as given in the book? because in 2010 there were ten questions but thank God there was no question in 2011.
i hope this year becomes the same as 2011


----------



## SnowAngel

Dyou guys think I'll be okay if i read the syllabus thoroughly twice and did all the exercises twice...but didnt do any extra questions from those mcat books that you get in the market?? :?

And do i hafto do the past papers aswell to excel?


How much should I study to get atleast 950 marks?? inshallah

Goodluck to everyone btw


----------



## fairy queen

myctoRule said:


> so that means i should not worry about the questions that are out of the syllabus. Are you sure that this time nothing will be out of syllabus?
> Are they going to be asking any values types questions eg the ionization of this element or heat of reaction as given in the book? because in 2010 there were ten questions but thank God there was no question in 2011.
> i hope this year becomes the same as 2011


yeah i too remmber the questions of values in 2010...
u also have given the 2010 mcat???


----------



## h.a.

myctoRule said:


> so that means i should not worry about the questions that are out of the syllabus. Are you sure that this time nothing will be out of syllabus?
> Are they going to be asking any values types questions eg the ionization of this element or heat of reaction as given in the book? because in 2010 there were ten questions but thank God there was no question in 2011.
> i hope this year becomes the same as 2011


inshahulah we will have totaly sallybus based paper


----------



## rizwan94

*UHS MCAT ENGLISH SAMPLE PAPER ANSWER KEY*



shahzaibdx said:


> yes


1. He was *robbed* of all valuable possessions.
2. The presence of armed guards *prevented* us from doing anything disruptive
3. Our flight was *diverted* from Lahore to Islamabad airport.
4. I am *looking* forward to our picnic scheduled next month. (phrasal verb tested)

5. They did not guess how closely he had kept in touch *with* across the road 
(Correct: from across)

6. He proved that if only germs were excluded *of wounds*, inflammation was averted
(Correct: from wounds)

7. The man felt his hair flutter and the tissues of his* body drew *tight as if he were standing at the centre 
of a vacuum. 
(Correct: body draw- same tense should be used throughout the sentence)

8. He came to the hurdles *that he remember*, over which once he had won so easy a victory.
(Correct: that he remembered-because same tense should be used throughout the sentence)

9. What is meant by birth-rate and death-rate and how do they *effect the population*?
(Correct: affect the population-confusing words tested)

10. She had left him with a calmness and a poise *that accord* well with his own inward emotion.
(Correct: that accorded- tense agreement) 

11. He lacked both the training and the equipment needed* for *the job.
12. They tried to pacify him w*ith *kindness and affection.
13. Then he sat down in corner and r*emained quiet.*
14. He was drenched *in the hotness *of his fear. 
(Not sure but drenched in is commonly used. Check text-book to confirm.)

15.Why did you disagree *with* me?
16. Do you stuff your head w*ith *things you do not understand.
17. A day later he *took* his first glimpse of Lahore.
18. This will have a bad impact *on* the economy.
19. I would save him from *dying of *thirst. 
20.All this flashed *through* his mind in an instant of protest.

21. a) annoying
22. b) uncertain
23. d) damaged
24. b) enormous
25. a) astounded
26. d) wisdom
27. c) severe
28. a)lazily
29. b)come to death 
30. c) sleep (do not confuse doze-sleep with dose-medicine)


----------



## myctoRule

fairy queen said:


> yeah i too remmber the questions of values in 2010...
> u also have given the 2010 mcat???


no, not at all lol!! this is my first time giving the test, this is what my chemistry teacher in KIPS told me.


----------



## myctoRule

@rizwan94
this is a question from english 2011 uhs exam
Suddenly he stopped,taking his pocket knife and cut through the alfalfa. 
A B C D for every phrase underlined left to right
it might not be the same but some what similar and do not bother about the options C and D because they are right but i just forgot the exact sentence.
so my question is that if we change the tense into present form then option A would be wrong and the ans should be "suddenly he stops" and if we covert it into past form then option B would be wrong, " took his pocket knife" How do we know which one is the wrong choice because both ways it could be a correct option.


----------



## Zaini33

Asalamu alikum wr wb!
First of all, when will i get full membership? This is really getting on my nerves. I can't even post "at" sign for God's sake! I wrote such a big reply and all got cleared away...



myctoRule said:


> ...rizwan94
> this is a question from english 2011 uhs exam
> Suddenly he stopped,taking his pocket knife and cut through the alfalfa.
> A B C D for every phrase underlined left to right
> it might not be the same but some what similar and do not bother about the options C and D because they are right but i just forgot the exact sentence.
> so my question is that if we change the tense into present form then option A would be wrong and the ans should be "suddenly he stops" and if we covert it into past form then option B would be wrong, " took his pocket knife" How do we know which one is the wrong choice because both ways it could be a correct option.



Okay now back to this question. I want to know too. :? I think option B (if we have to pick the WRONG one).
Sentence should be in parallel construction of tense. First it is past indefinite, so the next part of sentence should be past indefinite too (not with "ing" form). :/ 

And I remeber that someone here said that he/she would share the questions which come in Kemicolians test. I think they've taken the test today. So can they please share the questions with us. I would be really grateful. J.Z!


----------



## SnowAngel

When dyou think will the merit list for uhs come out? In october?

How many days do they normally take to display the merit list?

when do they display the marks?

Last year it was delayed because of the case on uhs but what about this year??


----------



## Ghani1992

SnowAngel said:


> When dyou think will the merit list for uhs come out? In october?
> 
> How many days do they normally take to display the merit list?
> 
> when do they display the marks?
> 
> Last year it was delayed because of the case on uhs but what about this year??


The first list will definitely be out by mid-October


----------



## Zaini33

rizwan94 said:


> ...
> 4. I am *looking* forward to our picnic scheduled next month. (phrasal verb tested)
> 
> 5. They did not guess how closely he had kept in touch *with* across the road
> (Correct: from across)


4.What are phrasal verbs? 
5. Doesn't make sense to me. What is being said in the sentence? 




rizwan94 said:


> 7. The man felt his hair flutter and the tissues of his* body drew *tight as if he were standing at the centre
> of a vacuum.
> (Correct: body draw- same tense should be used throughout the sentence)


First part of sentence is in past. So shouldn't the bold part be in past too (i.e drew?). Why is "were" used with "he"?




rizwan94 said:


> 14. He was drenched *in the hotness *of his fear.
> (Not sure but drenched in is commonly used. Check text-book to confirm.)


"drenched with" makes more sense. dunno :/

*i'm totally freaking out. I dun want my english portion to be a mess!* 

Thanx in advance! May Allah bless you!


----------



## Zaini33

And would it be good for me if i do mcat 2010 questions? (though i need to find them first :/ )
The syllabus has changed alot. So would that serve anything or would worry one even more?

J.Z!


----------



## fairy queen

myctoRule said:


> no, not at all lol!! this is my first time giving the test, this is what my chemistry teacher in KIPS told me.


ok ok....no problem...


----------



## myctoRule

guys what extra stuff do we have to do in the unit of amino acids other than FSC book because in UHS syllabus it says that there would be 6 question, so I am a bit confused:?
For the amino acids structures given in the book, should we just look for the differences or we need to draw them as ring structure as given for the 2011 question in which proline is the answer?


----------



## myctoRule

Zaini33 said:


> And would it be good for me if i do mcat 2010 questions? (though i need to find them first :/ )
> The syllabus has changed alot. So would that serve anything or would worry one even more?
> 
> J.Z!


there is no need, just do the ones relevant to the syllabus.


----------



## rizwan94

myctoRule said:


> @rizwan94
> this is a question from english 2011 uhs exam
> Suddenly he stopped,taking his pocket knife and cut through the alfalfa.
> A B C D for every phrase underlined left to right
> it might not be the same but some what similar and do not bother about the options C and D because they are right but i just forgot the exact sentence.
> so my question is that if we change the tense into present form then option A would be wrong and the ans should be "suddenly he stops" and if we covert it into past form then option B would be wrong, " took his pocket knife" How do we know which one is the wrong choice because both ways it could be a correct option.


Correct ans: b) 
Because the first verb stopped is in past, and the third verb cut is also in past (i.e. *cut is an irregular verb*, it conjugates as cut, cut, cut), so option b) is wrong, it should be *took* not taking.


----------



## rizwan94

@Zaini33

1. *Phrasal verbs*: They are verbs that are followed by an adverb, a preposition, or both, used with an idiomatic meaning that is often quite different from the literal meaning of the individual words. 

In the sentence, I am looking forward to our picnic scheduled next week, the phrasal verb is looking forward. It means await sth eagerly. It is written in the Phrasal verbs list I posted in the UHS MCAT 2012 English Preparation supporting study material. That's why I posted that list, because these words are asked in the paper.

2. 
a. The original text states this: The man felt his hair flutter and the tissues of his body draw tight as if he were standing at the centre of a vacuum. (Dark They were, And Golden Eyed (The Naming of Names) -).

b. The second conditional sentence is used here. Because second conditionals are used to talk about
impossible or imagined events. That's why were has been used. 
E.g. If I were you, I would study for the university exam again. (it is impossible because you can’t be him) 
The man felt his hair flutter and the tissues of his body draw tight as if he were standing at the centre of a vacuum (it is impossible because he can't stand in the centre of a vacuum)

c. D*rench in *is an idiom. (drench in - Idioms - by the Free Dictionary, Thesaurus and Encyclopedia.) But if the textbook says that its drenched with, then choose drenched with. I have actually misplaced my 11th English books (Book I and III), so if anyone can confirm it from the textbook, I'll really appreciate it. 

d. You won't mess up English, you still have time, I'll help you all and you will be ready to solve the English section, INSHALLAH.


----------



## myctoRule

rizwan94 said:


> Correct ans: b)
> Because the first verb stopped is in past, and the third verb cut is also in past (i.e. *cut is an irregular verb*, it conjugates as cut, cut, cut), so option b) is wrong, it should be *took* not taking.


now it makes sense, thanks.
Can you post the list of irregular and regular verbs needed in UHS mcat?

Do you think that KIPS English book is good for preparation because it has so many mistakes and sometimes correct sentences are stated incorrect in it, what do you think should I still use it?


----------



## Fa7ima

jamal said:


> Hepatic vein


isn't it subclavian vein ?


----------



## muhammad qasi

rizwan94 said:


> Correct ans: b)
> Because the first verb stopped is in past, and the third verb cut is also in past (i.e. *cut is an irregular verb*, it conjugates as cut, cut, cut), so option b) is wrong, it should be *took* not taking.


4m which academy u prepare?


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM

YES ITS SUBCLAVIAN VEIN


----------



## rizwan94

myctoRule said:


> now it makes sense, thanks.
> Can you post the list of irregular and regular verbs needed in UHS mcat?
> 
> Do you think that KIPS English book is good for preparation because it has so many mistakes and sometimes correct sentences are stated incorrect in it, what do you think should I still use it?


I think it is a good book. Do use it but don;t memorize the mistakes. The practice portions are really good, so just do those.


----------



## rizwan94

muhammad qasi said:


> 4m which academy u prepare?


I haven't joined any academy. And I'm using my cousins KETS notes from last year because the syllabus hasn't changed. I didn't join an academy because they are really far from my home and I would have ended up wasting double the time. So, I have self-studied and am using my cousins notes.


----------



## rizwan94

Useful lists on irregular verbs:
English - English Irregular Verbs
list of irregular verbs, simple past, and past participles 
English Irregular Verbs - UsingEnglish.com


----------



## Zaini33

Asalamu alikum wr wb!

@rizwan94:
These are some of the questions from last year's mcat english section. I'm confused about the answers. So I would be really grateful if you explain them (but _only_ if you've free time. I don't want to burden anyone as I do realise that their time is precious )



> 10) identify the wrong segment of the sentencefrom the parts enclosed in brackets:
> The younger sister hopes (to) emulate her elder(sister's) sporting (achievement) as she is putting (up) hectic effort.
> 
> Ans D
> I picked option C. It should've been "achievements."
> 
> 24) Choose the correct statement :
> a) He will has to deal with the problem by showing adroitness
> b) He will have to deal with the problem by showing adroitness
> c) He will had to deal with the problem by showing adroitness
> d) He will having to deal with the problem by showing adroitness
> 
> Ans c
> Shouldn't it be "he will_ have _to deal with... "
> 
> 25) Choose the correct statement :
> a) He does possesses altruistic behavior
> b) He does possess altruistic behavior
> c) He does possessing altruistic behavior
> d) He do possessed altruistic behavior
> 
> Ans A
> Why not B?
> 
> 30) Choose the correct statement :
> a) If you had asked him, he would had accepted the offer with alacrity
> b) If you had asked him, he would have being accepted the offer with alacrity
> c) If you had asked him, he would have accepted the offer with alacrity
> d) If you had asked him, he would been accepted the offer with alacrity.
> 
> Ans D
> Now this is really weird. Why not C? :?


And last year's mcat has vocabulary included in all Qs except the "picking out wrong ans" part. :/


Jazakumullahu khairan!


----------



## rizwan94

@Zaini33

It isn't a burden actually. These days, I am concentrating on English. so, through your questions I benefit too.

10. Again, a phrasal verb confusion has been tested here i.e. put up and put in. Put up has three meanings (Put up - English Phrasal Verb - UsingEnglish.com), but put in means to devote time or energy, make claim or say sth additional. Here it implies the first meaning. 

24. Yes, the ans is b) He will have to deal... (Future indefinite tense has been tested, but to confuse students the verb have to has been used which is normally an auxiliary verb but here is a main verb)

25. Yes, it is b) He does posses altruistic behaviour. (Because with singular sub, singular helping verb is already being used, so the main verb posses will be in basic form)

30. The actual question is 
Choose the correct statement :
a) If you had asked him, he would had accepted the offer with alacrity
b) If you had asked him, he would have being accepted the offer with alacrity
c) *If you had asked him, he would have accepted the offer with alacrity*
d) If you had asked him, he would been accepted the offer with alacrity

Ans is c)


----------



## jamal

Last year merit and i think this year merit will decrease inshallah because majority of students got less marks than their performance


----------



## fairy queen

jamal said:


> Last year merit and i think this year merit will decrease inshallah because majority of students got less marks than their performance


yeah will decrease inshALLAH..
and i want to know how was the overall result of fsc this time.???


----------



## myctoRule

InshAllah the merit will decrease


----------



## Ghani1992

hey, sargodha and nawa sharif medical colleges are not good?


----------



## muhammad qasi

jamal said:


> Last year merit and i think this year merit will decrease inshallah because majority of students got less marks than their performance


yup u r right


----------



## Zaini33

Asalamu alikum wr wb!
These are some of the missing questions that are not present on the ?EntryTest Preparator? site but these have been shared on the page. 
(it took a good amount of time collecting them :/ )
Source www.facebook.com/Etest.Prep
*MCAT 2011 Questions 

**Organicchemistry*
​
68) HCOH + HCN --- > H2COHCN
in the above reaction nucleophile is
a) CN
b) HCl
c) Cl
d) OH 
AnsA


67) which of the following compounds belong to homologous series of aldehydes
a) HCOCl
b) HCONH2
c) HCOH
d) HCOC2H5
Ans C





66) CH3COOH + PCl5 --- > 
the products of above reaction are
a) CH3COCl + POCl2 + HCl
b) CH3COCl + POCl3 + HCl
c) CH3Cl + POCl3 + HCl
d) CH3COCl + POCl3 + H2. 
AnsB





65) CH3CN + HCl ---- > A + B in presence of water 
in the above reaction A ans B are
a) acetic acid and acid amide
b) acetic acid and ammonia
c) acetic acid and methyl chloride
d) acetic acid and ammonium chloride 
AnsD





64) consider the following reaction
CH3COOH + Mg(metal) ----- > ?
what product will form
a) magnesium formate
b) magnesium acetate
c) magnesium ion
d) carboxylate ion 
AnsB



(oh man! 63 again missing!...at least we can say, if some of us don?t score good inchem, that ?only if I had that Q, I could?ve done way better  )



62)At intermediate value of pH , amino acids form zwitter ions containing 
a) -(N+)H2 and COO+
b) ?NH2 and COO+
c) -(N+)H2 and COOH
d) ?NH2 and COOH 
AnsA



61) which ofthe following has an amino R group
a) lysine
b) proline
c) valine
d) alanine
Ans A
(amino R groupmeans k that R which contains amino group attached to it . if it contains aminogroup then the amino acid would be basc . so in short we are asked here aboutbasic amino acid .
so alpha ans is correct)


60) the ?NH-CO group is called 
a) amide group
b) amino group
c) protein linkage
d) peptide linkage 
Ans D

59) relativeacidic strength of alcohol , phenol , water and carboxylic acids is 
a) carboxylic acid > alcohol > phenol > water
b) carboxylic acid > phenol > water > alcohol
c) phenol > carboxylic acid > alcohol > water
d) water > phenol > alcohol > carboxylic acid 
Ans B

58) whichenzyme is involved in fermentation of glucose?
a) zymase
b) invertase
c) urease
d) diastase
Ans A


57) Terylene, a polyester is an example of 
a) biopolymer
b) lipids
c) condensation polymer
d) addition polymer 
Ans C



56) PVC is an example of 
a) addition polymer
b) condensation polymer
c) biopolymer
d) thermosetting polymer
Ans A



55) macromolecules are defined as large molecules builtup from small repeating units called
a) monomers
b) isomers
c) metamers
d) tautomers 
Ans A


54) the reaction between fats and caustic soda iscalled
a) hydrogenolysis
b) fermentation
c) carboxylation
d) saponification 
Ans D


53) glucose and fructose are common example of 
a) pentoses
b) hexoses
c) heptoses
d) butoses 
Ans B

52) whenhexanedioic acid is heated with hexamethylenediamine the compound formed is
a) polypeptide
b) ester
c) addition polymer
d) nylon 6,6 
Ans D

51) a polymerin which the number of amino acid residue is greater than 100 or the molecularmass is greater than 10,000 is called
a) protein
b) polypeptide
c) dipeptide
d) tripeptide
Ans A
(yes AngelHuMa unka bhi10,000 se greater hota ha aur proteins ka bhi but yahan amino acids ka kaha gyaha is lye ans proteins hi ho ga)

50) considerthe following reaction:
R-CHO + 2[Ag(NH3))2]OH ----- > RCOONH4 + 2Ag + 2NH3+ H2O
this reaction represents which of the following tests
a) Fehling test
b) benedict test
c) ninhydrin test
d) tollen?s test
Ans D

49) analcohol is converted into an aldehyde with same number of carbon atoms in thepresence of K2CrO4/H2SO4 . the alcohol is
a) CH2C(CH)2OH
b)CH3CH2CH2OH
c)(CH3)3COH
d)(CH3)2CHOH 
Ans B

48) organiccompound carbon tetra chloride is used as 
a) lubricant
b)solvent
c) oxidant
d) plastic 
Ans B

47) whenpurely alcoholic solution of sodium/potassium hydroxide and halogenalkane arerefluxed an alkene is formed :
CH3-CH2-Br (in presence of alcoholic KOH )--- >CH2=CH2
what is the mechanism of the reaction
a) elimination 
b) dehydration
c) debromination
d) nucleophilic substitution 
Ans A

46) thesubstitution of ?H group by ?NO2 group in benzene is called
a) nitration
b) ammonolusis
c) sulphonation
d) reduction of benzene
Ans A


----------



## Zaini33

rizwan94 said:


> @Zaini33
> 
> It isn't a burden actually. These days, I am concentrating on English. so, through your questions I benefit too.


Jazakumullahu khairan! May Allah's mercy be on you!





rizwan94 said:


> 24. Yes, the ans is b) He will have to deal... (Future indefinite tense has been tested, but to confuse students the verb have to has been used which is normally an auxiliary verb but here is a main verb)


But the ans key for the paper says it is

"C"! ?





rizwan94 said:


> 25. Yes, it is b) He does posses altruistic behaviour. (Because with singular sub, singular helping verb is already being used, so the main verb posses will be in basic form)


Answer key uploaded by that site says it is
"A"! 

(Your explanation makes all sense but uhs would only go with answer key.  )




rizwan94 said:


> 30. The actual question is
> Choose the correct statement :
> a) If you had asked him, he would had accepted the offer with alacrity
> b) If you had asked him, he would have being accepted the offer with alacrity
> c) *If you had asked him, he would have accepted the offer with alacrity*
> d) If you had asked him, he would been accepted the offer with alacrity
> 
> Ans is c)


And again uhs answer key says it is 
"D".  

Our response forms are fed into a machine and whatever it has been programmed priorly, it would check it according to that. How we gonna know that it is uhs' ans key is wrong; our answers are correct?


----------



## rizwan94

I got this UHS answer key (2011) from studysols. I am going to work on this tomorrow to figure out which code goes with the Paper posted by member @Jamal in this thread and with my answers too.


----------



## Fa7ima

on which page is the mcat paper 2011 posted in this thread by member Jamal ? =/


----------



## fairy queen

Ghani1992 said:


> hey, sargodha and nawa sharif medical colleges are not good?


sargodha medical college is quite good...study wise...but not too good teahing hospital...but still if one gets admsion then he should be thankfull to GOD...
And dont know about nawaz sharif medical college...
any one knws about shaikh zayd medical college lahore..i heard that it is in governmnt sector now??so r there seats for shaikh zayd med lahore too???


----------



## amerhch

fairy queen said:


> sargodha medical college is quite good...study wise...but not too good teahing hospital...but still if one gets admsion then he should be thankfull to GOD...
> And dont know about nawaz sharif medical college...
> any one knws about shaikh zayd medical college lahore..i heard that it is in governmnt sector now??so r there seats for shaikh zayd med lahore too???


 Hi all I need to know abt szmc lahore too?kindly answer


----------



## myctoRule

Sheikh zayd med college is surely in Lahore but its a private college, I heard from my cousin in FJ that it is about to be converted into a government medical college but i checked its website and its fees is still the same as private college. I hope it becomes a government college but its not possible that they have not updated their website till now:?


----------



## Ghani1992

Sheikh Zayed is officially part of the public sector as it shows on PM&DC's website. But their admissions criteria will not change this year. they've still got their own application forms and the fee structure is the same. By the way, applications will be issued starting on the 24th of September.

On a side note, i'm an American that's going to take the entrance exam on the 23rd. I've barely used the fsc books, mostly relying on my own books as uhs recommended. I think i need at least 880 to 900 marks to get a seat on merit at a good private institute like sheikh zayed or c.m.h. I know for sure that i'm not getting into any government college. So what are my chances of securing that many marks? And how well do foreigners perform on this test?

And will we get a periodic table


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM

myctoRule said:


> InshAllah the merit will decrease



YEAH AMEEN May God bless all of usaccording to our utmost desires


----------



## myctoRule

Fa7ima said:


> on which page is the mcat paper 2011 posted in this thread by member Jamal ? =/


I actually have the same question, can you please tell us Jamal bro!


----------



## jamal

rizwan94 said:


> I got this UHS answer key (2011) from studysols. I am going to work on this tomorrow to figure out which code goes with the Paper posted by member @Jamal in this thread and with my answers too.


its paper code 2 i guess.


----------



## jamal

Fa7ima said:


> on which page is the mcat paper 2011 posted in this thread by member Jamal ? =/


 here it is

https://sites.google.com/site/entrytestpreparator/calendar


----------



## Fa7ima

jamal said:


> here it is
> 
> https://sites.google.com/site/entrytestpreparator/calendar


Oh thanks I know about this link but the physics paper which I gave in 2011 had diagrams and graphs. =/
The paper on this website doesn't have any such question in Physics part. Does anyone know why ?


----------



## Fa7ima

Ghani1992 said:


> Sheikh Zayed is officially part of the public sector as it shows on PM&DC's website. But their admissions criteria will not change this year. they've still got their own application forms and the fee structure is the same. By the way, applications will be issued starting on the 24th of September.
> 
> On a side note, i'm an American that's going to take the entrance exam on the 23rd. I've barely used the fsc books, mostly relying on my own books as uhs recommended. I think i need at least 880 to 900 marks to get a seat on merit at a good private institute like sheikh zayed or c.m.h. I know for sure that i'm not getting into any government college. So what are my chances of securing that many marks? And how well do foreigners perform on this test?
> 
> And will we get a periodic table


no periodic table and no calculators !


----------



## jamal

Fa7ima said:


> Oh thanks I know about this link but the physics paper which I gave in 2011 had diagrams and graphs. =/
> The paper on this website doesn't have any such question in Physics part. Does anyone know why ?



here are these































#yes


----------



## h.a.

Zaini33 said:


> Jazakumullahu khairan! May Allah's mercy be on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the ans key for the paper says it is
> 
> "C"! ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Answer key uploaded by that site says it is
> "A"!
> 
> (Your explanation makes all sense but uhs would only go with answer key.  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And again uhs answer key says it is
> "D".
> 
> Our response forms are fed into a machine and whatever it has been programmed priorly, it would check it according to that. How we gonna know that it is uhs' ans key is wrong; our answers are correct?


 are you sure you are checking from right code


----------



## Ghani1992

How well do foreigners perform on this test?


----------



## Fa7ima

some mcat sample papers are here on this link:
MCAT Entry Test MCQ


----------



## shahzaibdx

h.a. said:


> are you sure you are checking from right code


original key of bio paper is 2 i am quite sure


----------



## Zaini33

Asalamu alikum wr wb!



rizwan94 said:


> I got this UHS answer key (2011) from studysols. I am going to work on this tomorrow to figure out which code goes with the Paper posted by member @Jamal in this thread and with my answers too.





h.a. said:


> are you sure you are checking from right code


I solved the papers given on that site and yes the answer key is correct. Ans keys of all mcat 2011 papers is given over there. entry test preparator. I checked my answers and the answers I was 100% sure about matched with it.

Now these are some more Qs i found confusing. They are not from the last year's paper.


> Choose the correct option:
> A.The coach had them practice every night.
> B.The coach had them to practice every night.
> C.The coach had them practiced every night.
> D.The coach had them the practice every night.
> 
> Ans A.
> Why ans isn?t B?
> 
> Pick out the wrong one:
> By the scientific method it has been demonstrated that ideasare not necessary true because they have been believed for a long time.
> Ans B.
> B does seem incorrect but I think that option C is alsoincorrect. Shouldn?t it be ?as? instead of ?because??


----------



## Zaini33

First of all, I don't know the forum's policy whether we are allowed to post such duas in a thread or not. So if there is some objection, then moderators can very well delete the post.

This is a dua we can make for our MCAT. I keep reciting it whenever i feel down! I thought to share it with this loving, helpful community here so that may Allah accept our collective duas! 

Holy Quran, (18:10):


> رَبَّنَا آتِنَا مِن لَّدُنكَ رَحْمَةً وَهَيِّئْ لَنَا مِنْ أَمْرِنَا رَشَدًا





> "Our Lord! bestow on us Mercy from Thyself, and dispose of our affair for us in the right way!"


Ameen!


----------



## Zaini33

Zaini33 said:


> Asalamu alikum wr wb!
> These are some of the missing questions that are not present on the ?EntryTest Preparator? site but these have been shared on the page.
> (it took a good amount of time collecting them :/ )
> Source www.facebook.com/Etest.Prep
> *MCAT 2011 Questions
> *​*
> *​*Organicchemistry*
> ​
> 68) HCOH + HCN --- > H2COHCN
> in the above reaction nucleophile is
> a) CN
> b) HCl
> c) Cl
> d) OH
> AnsA
> 
> 
> 67) which of the following compounds belong to homologous series of aldehydes
> a) HCOCl
> b) HCONH2
> c) HCOH
> d) HCOC2H5
> Ans C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 66) CH3COOH + PCl5 --- >
> the products of above reaction are
> a) CH3COCl + POCl2 + HCl
> b) CH3COCl + POCl3 + HCl
> c) CH3Cl + POCl3 + HCl
> d) CH3COCl + POCl3 + H2.
> AnsB


Oh and one more thing guys! I solved these Qs and found that only *Q 46, and 62 till 68 *are the new questions that are not shared on the site. Rest of the Qs are repeated. 
So basically my time got wasted collecting them...


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM

Zaini33 said:


> Asalamu alikum wr wb!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I solved the papers given on that site and yes the answer key is correct. Ans keys of all mcat 2011 papers is given over there. entry test preparator. I checked my answers and the answers I was 100% sure about matched with it.
> 
> Now these are some more Qs i found confusing. They are not from the last year's paper.


b IS incorrect..NECESSARILY instead of Necessary


----------



## myctoRule

Zaini33 said:


> Asalamu alikum wr wb!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I solved the papers given on that site and yes the answer key is correct. Ans keys of all mcat 2011 papers is given over there. entry test preparator. I checked my answers and the answers I was 100% sure about matched with it.
> 
> Now these are some more Qs i found confusing. They are not from the last year's paper.


for the first question, A is the right option because `them` in the sentence already refers to the people or team players to whom the coach is denoting so there is no need to write that preposition in there because it is unnecessary


----------



## rizwan94

Correct answer: a) The coach had them practice every night. (reason given by member @myctorule is correct i.e. unnecessary use of preposition)

Q2. By the scientific method it has been demonstrated that ideasare not necessary true because they have been believed for a long time.

Correct answer: b) necessary 

Error correction: Should be necessarily because it is an adverb that modifies the adjective *true* which describes the noun *ideas.
*
*Because* and *as* are both conjunctions and either one of them can be used because they perform the same function in the sentence- join sentences/words/phrases. thus, the use of because is not an error.


----------



## myctoRule

for the vocabulary portion, just knowing the meaning is enough or we should go through there synonyms?


----------



## rizwan94

myctoRule said:


> for the vocabulary portion, just knowing the meaning is enough or we should go through there synonyms?


Knowing the meanings is a definite must. As for the synonyms, just going through them is enough. This is what I have done too.


----------



## myctoRule

_At such times__ it were not only the profligate who ranged abroad, but even those who
 a b c 
 were usually content to live with their loneliness.
__ d
_
Actually i don't really have any doubt in this question but many people were confused between the answer A and D on the site from where i grabbed this sentence, so i decided to have a discussion on this. i think it should be A because there should be "was" instead of "were". Option D doesn't have any problem because with "those" the word "were" should come (i guess).

_a) Many man have succumbed to his temptation.
 b) Many a man has succumbed to his temptation.
 c) Many a men have succumbed to his temptation.
 d) Many a man have succumbed to his temptation._
 
What could be the answer to this question as the answers are not given there?
I think it should be B because there is "a" in the beginning and "his" later in the sentence so i think this sentence is mainly talking about a single person not plural.


----------



## Zaini33

Asalamu alikum wr wb!

Guys! How is preparation going? I feel  to my core...!

(or more appropirately... "feel sick to the *nexus *because of the *plethora* of preparation left which is such a _*onerous*_ job but it seems as if all efforts are going *otiose* and don't know whether will survive the uhs *onslaught* on 23rd of sep?!" ) 

*i found this wonderful way of learning vocab on facebook "entry test preparation" page by some member*


----------



## Zaini33

AMMARAH AZAM said:


> b IS incorrect..NECESSARILY instead of Necessary


Yup i picked it too  J.Z!



myctoRule said:


> for the first question, A is the right option because `them` in the sentence already refers to the people or team players to whom the coach is denoting so there is no need to write that preposition in there because it is unnecessary


explanation is good! "A" also sounded right to me. Although i didn't know the reason but it just _sound_ correct. J.Z!



rizwan94 said:


> Correct answer: a) The coach had them practice every night. (reason given by member @myctorule is correct i.e. unnecessary use of preposition)
> Q2. By the scientific method it has been demonstrated that ideas are not necessary true because they have been believed for a long time.
> Correct answer: b) necessary
> Error correction: Should be necessarily because it is an adverb that modifies the adjective *true* which describes the noun *ideas.
> **Because* and *as* are both conjunctions and either one of them can be used because they perform the same function in the sentence- join sentences/words/phrases. thus, the use of because is not an error.


J.Z! The word "because" didn't _sound_ correct in there so thought to ask... 




myctoRule said:


> _At such times__ it were not only the profligate who ranged abroad, but even those whowere usually content to live with their loneliness.
> _
> Actually i don't really have any doubt in this question but many people were confused between the answer A and D on the site from where i grabbed this sentence, so i decided to have a discussion on this. i think it should be A because there should be "was" instead of "were". Option D doesn't have any problem because with "those" the word "were" should come (i guess).



Yup i think option D is correct . the rule in kips bk is (if i remeber it correctly) whenever there is "not only-but also" situation, then the verb is placed in accordance with the noun that comes latter in the sentence. 
" Neither the teacher nor the students (is/are) busy". 
Correct ans: "ARE"

I don't know about option A. :/ It sounds correct. I think it is indicating the word "profligate" that it why "were" is used.
What about option B? can't we place plural of "profligate" in there? ...not only the profligateS who... 





myctoRule said:


> _a) Many man have succumbed to his temptation.
> b) Many a man has succumbed to his temptation.
> c) Many a men have succumbed to his temptation.
> d) Many a man have succumbed to his temptation._
> 
> What could be the answer to this question as the answers are not given there?
> I think it should be B because there is "a" in the beginning and "his" later in the sentence so i think this sentence is mainly talking about a single person not plural.


I think Ceta! C!

I'm not sure but we can take the "men" as a single specie and so can take it as singular. Therefore placing "a" before "men" wouldn't be a problem. 

(men= homosapiens, i.e specie)


----------



## Zaini33

Okay guys so my last words till mcat
.
.
.
"Short sightedness is caused...  ...when the eye lens is more converging than normal. Image is formed infront of retina. The remedy is to use concave lens which is more diverging. 

Convex lens are more converging! remember!

Jazakumullahu khairan! plz remember me in your prayers... :sad:


----------



## shahzaibdx

THE SHORTEST WAVELENTH OF CONTONOUS X RAY , EMITTED FROM AN X RAY TUBE , DEPEND ON
A. I in tube
b. Voltage applied
c. nature of tube
d. atomic number of target


----------



## Nouman...

shahzaibdx said:


> THE SHORTEST WAVELENTH OF CONTONOUS X RAY , EMITTED FROM AN X RAY TUBE , DEPEND ON
> A. I in tube
> b. Voltage applied
> c. nature of tube
> d. atomic number of target


​B


----------



## shahzaibdx

Nouman... said:


> ​B


why not d


----------



## h.a.

Because it is not characteristic xray


----------



## h.a.

PLEASE GUYS GIVE ME ANS OF 2 QUESTIONS FROM UHS MCAT 2011 WITH REASON Q1.what is torque acting on pendulum of length L inlined at angle theta A. mgL B.mgL sin theta C.0 D.mgL cos theta is it b???? Q2. 4200 VOLT IS USED in x-ray tube to accelarate electron the speed of x ray 

a. 2 *1O^8
B. 3*10 ^8
C2* 10^7


----------



## shahzaibdx

h.a. said:


> PLEASE GUYS GIVE ME ANS OF 2 QUESTIONS FROM UHS MCAT 2011 WITH REASON Q1.what is torque acting on pendulum of length L inlined at angle theta A. mgL B.mgL sin theta C.0 D.mgL cos theta is it b???? Q2. 4200 VOLT IS USED in x-ray tube to accelarate electron the speed of x ray
> 
> a. 2 *1O^8
> B. 3*10 ^8
> C2* 10^7


torque= force x moment arm 
force =mg
moment arm= l
so torque = mgl sin
spedd of x rays does not depend upon voltage it isalways constant


----------



## h.a.

guys did any body give star academy's test today i hate it it is highly pathetic i hate this what a mess questions are out of course, not a single q from support and movement, fundamental concepts, states of matter, atomic structure, chem bonding#angry Any news from kips?????????????????????????


----------



## shahzaibdx

[h=6]will we observe fringes in younges double slit experiment by using white light?[/h]


----------



## h.a.

No we cant white light is not monochromatic


----------



## myctoRule

i knoooooow, these people are just money makers!!!, I have given kips test and taken their full courses. For me it was benficial as i havnt done FSC but the test they gave especially for second yr chemistry were all out of syllabus. I would recommend all of you who are doing self-study to carry on with the stuff they are already doing and dont worry because you guys are not behind from anyone who is going to the academy or giving crash tests. I gave the so call "super FLP test" in kips and it was completely similar to 2011 mcat test on this site. So dont worry but beware about the time managment!
Best of luck guys and please remember me in your prayers,
Thanks


----------



## rizwan94

*Last Advice before the UHS MCAT 2012*

Well, the defining moment of every pre-medical student's life has finally come upon all of us this year. Hopefully, we all will be successful in achieving our most desired childhood dream-getting into medical college and becoming doctors (INSHALLAH). 

The UHS MCAT is not above anyone. The essential ingredients for succeeding not only here but in future examinations are: Work smart (not hard-there's a huge difference), be confident, believe in yourself, and have faith in Allah Almighty, you'll definitely get whatever you want in the world and in life. 

MAY WE ALL GET THROUGH MCAT THIS YEAR WITH FLYING COLORS (AMIN)!!!#happy

BEST OF LUCK TO EVERYONE  & DON"T LOSE HOPE!!!

P.S. Um, these are some tips for mastering Biology MCQs, but they can be applied for other subjects too: Tips for Success: Mastering Multiple-Choice Tests


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM

BEST of luck dear friends....stay blessed


----------



## jamal

May Allah bless you with excellent score in MCAT. Ameen 

And no tension, just relax and pacify yourself mentally#happy these days .


----------



## Ghani1992

unfortunately, i'm entering this test 50% blind.


----------



## 123456789

A laser beam is
a) non coherent
b) mono chromatic
c) both
d) none|


what is the torque acting on the pendulum of length L inclined at an angle theta
a) mgL
b) mgL sin theta
c) 0
d) mgL cos theta

cathode rays are
a) dependent on nature of gas
b) depend on target material
c) independent on nature of gas
d) none


----------



## 123456789

Why is dat there are only 30 question and 47 ques pf phys and chem in the entry test preparator


----------



## 123456789

in standard enthalpy of atmomization heat of surrounding
a) remains same
b) increases
c) decreases
d) increases then decreases

lattice energy of an ionic crystal is the enthalpy of:
a)combustion
b)dissociation
c)dissolution
d)formation

mole fraction of any component is the ratio of moles of all components in a:
a)compounds
b)solution
c)molecule
d)solid


----------



## fairy queen

myctoRule said:


> i knoooooow, these people are just money makers!!!, I have given kips test and taken their full courses. For me it was benficial as i havnt done FSC but the test they gave especially for second yr chemistry were all out of syllabus. I would recommend all of you who are doing self-study to carry on with the stuff they are already doing and dont worry because you guys are not behind from anyone who is going to the academy or giving crash tests. I gave the so call "super FLP test" in kips and it was completely similar to 2011 mcat test on this site. So dont worry but beware about the time managment!
> Best of luck guys and please remember me in your prayers,
> Thanks


yeah i also gave 1st SUPER FINAL FLP in kips...and i think that was quite easy...
and i dont know that whether my preparation is good or the test was easy..
n sir told that mcat would also b similar to this..


----------



## Grimes

123456789 said:


> A laser beam is
> a) non coherent
> b) mono chromatic
> c) both
> d) none|
> 
> 
> what is the torque acting on the pendulum of length L inclined at an angle theta
> a) mgL
> b) mgL sin theta
> c) 0
> d) mgL cos theta
> 
> cathode rays are
> a) dependent on nature of gas
> b) depend on target material
> c) independent on nature of gas
> d) none




1) C
2) B
3) C

Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## shahzaibdx

Grimes said:


> 1) C
> its not c its b only mono chromatic


----------



## Artie

123456789 said:


> in standard enthalpy of atmomization heat of surrounding
> a) remains same
> b) increases
> c) decreases
> d) increases then decreases
> 
> lattice energy of an ionic crystal is the enthalpy of:
> a)combustion
> b)dissociation
> c)dissolution
> d)formation
> 
> mole fraction of any component is the ratio of moles of all components in a:
> a)compounds
> b)solution
> c)molecule
> d)solid



1) C
2) B
3) B


----------



## Artie

How's prep everyone?
and Im a bit confused about the Kingdom Animalia.. I just prepared the things mentioned in the syllabus. Being an A Levels student so I focused primarily on the points mentioned but Im giving the tests by a renowned academy Star; they've asked many questions which were out of syllabus like: pair production, projectile motion, details of Bohr's atomic model, details about Kingdoms...

so should we be worried about it or not?


----------



## shahzaibdx

2) B
its not b its d 
heat of formaion


----------



## rizwan94

123456789 said:


> lattice energy of an ionic crystal is the enthalpy of:
> a)combustion
> b)dissociation
> c)dissolution
> d)formation


I also think it's d) formation. (Can't find exact line in chapter 4, but in chapter 7-Thermochemistry, pg 208, 2nd line suggests it's heat of formation. Chapter 6-chemical bonding under ionic compounds, pg 163 mentions energy released during formation of crystal lattice ....lattice energy of KCl)


----------



## h.a.

lattice energy of an ionic solid is energy required to dissociate it into ions its b :?


----------



## shahzaibdx

h.a. said:


> lattice energy of an ionic solid is energy required to dissociate it into ions its b :?


its heat of formation see chapter no 7


----------



## h.a.

Artie said:


> How's prep everyone?
> and Im a bit confused about the Kingdom Animalia.. I just prepared the things mentioned in the syllabus. Being an A Levels student so I focused primarily on the points mentioned but Im giving the tests by a renowned academy Star; they've asked many questions which were out of syllabus like: pair production, projectile motion, details of Bohr's atomic model, details about Kingdoms...
> 
> so should we be worried about it or not?


 renowned academy????? that is a stupid academy who believes that terbulent motion occurs at low viscosity etc etc there hobby is to give questions from outside trust me i ran from there after one test just concenterate on sallybus thats a key to success


----------



## h.a.

in ilmi books they define lattice energy by both definations???? we will obviouly follow books so its formation but if they give option of both of these then?????


----------



## rizwan94

According to lattice energy definition in chapter 4, the answer should be both heat of formation and dissociation. Then, there should be another option of both. But, if both come seperately, then it's better to choose formation because it is clearly stated in chapter 7.


----------



## SnowAngel

HEY people? Would it be enough if i just studied the syllabus uhs gave and nothing else? :?

Like in chemistry im doing all the reactions written in the syllabus and only those!
For eg. in chemistry of alkanes im just doing combustion, free radical mechanism etc...is that okay? Or should I be studying more? :/


Idk im scared. Do they ever give mcqs out of the syllabus?


----------



## 123456789

4200 VOLT IS USED in x-ray tube to accelerate electron the speed of x ray
a. 2 *1O^8
B. 3*10 ^8
C2* 10^7
D. 3* 10^9


----------



## SnowAngel

Someone please answer my question?


----------



## 123456789

SnowAngel said:


> Someone please answer my question?


Dnt worry if u got everything in the syllabus done ure fine mre than fine . Its never out of the syllabus .
Cud u answer mine ?


----------



## shahzaibdx

123456789 said:


> 4200 VOLT IS USED in x-ray tube to accelerate electron the speed of x ray
> a. 2 *1O^8
> B. 3*10 ^8
> C2* 10^7
> D. 3* 10^9


b speed does not depend upon voltage


----------



## jamal

SnowAngel said:


> Someone please answer my question?


no they would not give anything out of syllabus. You are going on right lines. Just keep doing according to syllabus.#yes


----------



## rizwan94

Artie said:


> How's prep everyone?
> and Im a bit confused about the Kingdom Animalia.. I just prepared the things mentioned in the syllabus. Being an A Levels student so I focused primarily on the points mentioned but Im giving the tests by a renowned academy Star; they've asked many questions which were out of syllabus like: pair production, projectile motion, details of Bohr's atomic model, details about Kingdoms...
> 
> so should we be worried about it or not?


Just revise the topics stated in the syllabus and don't worry about the rest. These are days of final revision, so don't do anything extra, just keep revising what you have studied and the syllabus topics. Hopefully, everything will be from the syllabus


----------



## Fa7ima

In cloud chamber, each track corresponds to passage of:
a) a group of alpha particles
b) one alpha particle

What's the right answer of it ? =/


----------



## 123456789

shahzaibdx said:


> b speed does not depend upon voltage


thanx


----------



## Chachu

Fa7ima said:


> In cloud chamber, each track corresponds to passage of:
> a) a group of alpha particles
> b) one alpha particle
> 
> What's the right answer of it ? =/


b. One track. One alpha particle.


----------



## Artie

h.a. said:


> renowned academy????? that is a stupid academy who believes that terbulent motion occurs at low viscosity etc etc there hobby is to give questions from outside trust me i ran from there after one test just concenterate on sallybus thats a key to success


exactly!
one of the questions was that the speed of sound ____ when it enters a denser medium than air.
the correct answer was increases but the key said decreases -_-


----------



## Artie

Actually, heat of formation is from standard states. Not ions. In solution, we have ions not standard molecules so that is why I think that it should be dissociation. 
for example, for NaCl:

Heat of formation:
Na (s) + 1/2 Cl2 (g) ----> NaCl (s)

Lattice energy:
(Na^+) + (Cl ^-) ----> NaCl (s)

when we dissolve NaCl, reverse of the second reaction occurs...


----------



## h.a.

Artie said:


> exactly!
> one of the questions was that the speed of sound ____ when it enters a denser medium than air.
> the correct answer was increases but the key said decreases -_-


it decreases because it is entering from rare to denser medium there was a question in test 1 (the only test i gave) which of following cause polarization A.light waves B.water waves C.sound waves D.none in key they say its light wave but i think it is water waves because water waves are polarized, light waves can be polarized?????? any sugestion plz


----------



## shahzaibdx

h.a. said:


> it decreases because it is entering from rare to denser medium there was a question in test 1 (the only test i gave) which of following cause polarization A.light waves B.water waves C.sound waves D.none in key they say its light wave but i think it is water waves because water waves are polarized, light waves can be polarized?????? any sugestion plz


it is not speed of light it is speed of sound so it should increase in denser medium


----------



## Artie

Light waves are electromagnetic, they can be polarized.

and Yes, speed of sound waves does increase when it enters a denser medium. As sound travels only through a medium and through compressions and rarefactions, the closer the molecules, more efficient the speed of transmission. Hence the speed of sound is more in a denser medium.


----------



## h.a.

sorry i was talking about light waves...#sad


----------



## h.a.

Artie said:


> Light waves are electromagnetic, they can be polarized.
> 
> and Yes, speed of sound waves does increase when it enters a denser medium. As sound travels only through a medium and through compressions and rarefactions, the closer the molecules, more efficient the speed of transmission. Hence the speed of sound is more in a denser medium.


 so ans must be water waves rite???????


----------



## Hera Javed

h.a. said:


> so ans must be water waves rite???????


It would be D None
because 2 of the 4 answers are correct! 

Water and Light waves both are transverse waves
therefore both polarize!

sound waves are longitudinal waves so no polarization..
I hope that helped!


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM

Best of luck everyone omg...m sooo scared:/...


----------



## amerhch

do i need to take rough sheets with me for mcat 2morow


----------



## MedGrunt

Congratulations to everyone who has finished the UHS MCAT exam.

Please click on this thread for all post-exam discussions: http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-med...012-uhs-mcat-post-exam-discussion-thread.html

Thank you!


----------

